# Jan/Feb Rainbows 2017 (10 Rainbows have arrived!)



## busytulip

Hi ladies! :wave:

I hope to add lots of rainbows to this page.
For those who aren't following us over, feel free to visit where we began here

RAINBOW BUMPY'S


January
Vankiwi~ EDD Jan. 8th :pink: Arrived Dec. 30th
shawnashow~ Jan. 12th :blue: Elijah Keith
lemsz~
skeet9924~ Jan. 25th
cupcake23~ Jan. 28th :yellow: turned :pink: Arrived Jan 22nd 
busytulip~ Jan. 28th :yellow: turned :blue: DT Arrived Jan. 14th

February
EverythingXd~ Feb. 1st :pink: Saffron arrived via Sch C-sec Jan 26th @10:03 am 7lbs 12oz
PubMissus~ Feb. 1st :pink:
floridamomma~ EDD Feb. 3rd :pink: Zuri Allesandria Arrived Dec. 8th
Jlou89~ Feb. 5th :blue: 
Bselck24~ Feb. 7th :blue: Brody James Arrived Feb 5th
Jojojojo76~ Feb. 8th :pink: 
Jami888~ Feb. 8th :pink: Luka Grey Arrived via induction Jan 24th @ 5:46pm 6lbs 15oz 19in
SanJan~ Feb. 9th :yellow: turned :blue: Arrived via sch C-sec Jan 28th @ 9:52am 3.14kg
USAFwife319~ Feb.10th :blue: Noah  Arrived Feb. 2nd
lucy_x~ Feb. 12th :pink: Arrived Feb 5th
glong88~ Feb. 19th
IzzyNC~ Feb. 22nd
sarracenia~ Feb 26th
TTC74~ Feb. 27th :pink: Bellamy Induction sch 2/14


:angel: Too Precious For Earth :angel:
Sweetkat~ EDD Jan. 13th​


----------



## busytulip

A little about me:
DH and I have been very blessed and have a lovely large family. After several years of NTNP without any additions to our family we thought we were done, then we were surprised with twins in 2014. Sadly, we MMC 1 of our twinnies at 11 weeks. We were very heartbroken for our youngest DD (twinless twin) and decided we would like to try again as soon as possible so that she'd have a sibling close in age. Once she was born af returned at 2 months PP. So In January of 2015 we actively began TTC. After 8 months we finally got our bfp only to have another MMC at 9 weeks. We did send our LO off for testing, only to be told everything was 'normal'. We've had 2 more MC's since. Loads of tests...all of which came back 'normal'.

We are so ecstatic to be pregnant again and pray that more than anything we'll be able to bring our rainbow baby home and gift our DD a sibling close in age to grow up with.

I'm looking forward to sharing this journey with you all!


----------



## cupcake23

Thanks busy for starting this new thread.

Afm: I'm hopefully expecting my rainbow baby, this being my 4th pregnancy, sadly losing my 3rd pregnancy at 8 weeks this March. I'm just over 5 weeks now and due 1st February. I've also started to feel nauseous &#128533; It's reassuring but I'm dreading getting hyperemesis again.

I've had such a busy week, so sorry for not keeping in touch in the previous thread, but welcome to the new ladies, wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## busytulip

Hi cupcake :wave:
I'm very sorry for your recent loss :hugs:
I've had HG with my previous successful pregnancies, so far the nausea isn't too bad this time, but I have lost a few pounds already.
How are you feeling as you near that 8 week mark?


----------



## floridamomma

:flower:Hello all!!! 
I'm jumping over from the other thread. My minion back story: I have 3 children youngest is 6(7 in December). Dh and I have been trying to conceive #4 since Dec 2012. We've had 6 back to back losses and absolutely no explanations as to why this has happened. Our last mc was in March 2015 after trying an (unnecessary) iui in which we possible were pregnant with multiples. We took over a year off and begin ttc in May 2016. We fell pregnant straight away and are getting through this pregnancy on faith. I take some supplements but that's it nothing extra. I'm thinking of going back to my acupuncturist. I will not be getting any betas or early scans. Also we are going to skip the early scan and testing as it won't sway any decisions for us. We plan on getting a scan at approx 20 -24 weeks and will reveal the pregnancy when it's impossible to hide. We are due February 3rd and in happy to wait it out with you guys!


----------



## BSelck24

Nice to meet you ladies!! I'm happy to join in!

I have one son who turned 1 in January :) He was born 4 months early and is my miracle child as he has no long term effects other than needing glasses!

After he turned 1, my baby clock started ticking again and I had my Mirena IUD removed on Feb 18th. We were blessed to fall pregnant right away (I got my BFP March 14th), but sadly we miscarried on March 24th @ 5 weeks.

I have had 2 previous miscarriages but they were at both after my 12 week appointment (one was a MMC that turned out we had lost the baby at 8.5 weeks) and they were both with my ex husband, so I was upset that this happened with my current husband :(

We decided to try right away as our doctor said that our body just might not have been ready coming straight off of the birth control. We were blessed and received our 2nd BFP straight away on April 21st. I thought, "surely this won't happen two cycles in a row". And it did, we miscarried early again at 5.5 weeks on May 3rd. 

This time, my doctor told us to take a break so we went on vacation to California to visit family. We got back Tuesday, May 31st and I realized my period was late. I took a test on Wednesday, June 1st and there it was, my 3rd BFP in 3 cycles.

We're very excited but also cautious. We haven't told anyone, not even our doctor. I am taking a low dose of baby aspirin this go around and staying healthy with my diet and walks with my son. It is all in God's timing not ours so whatever happens, happens. But we are praying that this is the baby we get to take home :baby:

Ive also been reading up on Raspberry Leaf tea and was wondering if it was safe to take or drink during first tri, or only when TTC. It supposedly aids in uterine health and can help with increasing the thickness of your uterine lining and with all of these Mc's, I want all the help with my uterus that I can get! Have any of you taken this? I just bought it in pill form.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Hi ladies,wondered if I could join this thread as well? Am cautiously pregnant again after having 2 miscarriages in the past year. Bizarrely the due date for this pregnancy is exactly a year since my second miscarriage which happened just after my 40th birthday. Anyway, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out with this pregnancy. It's hard to stay positive sometimes though after everything that has happened. Look forward to getting to know you all better and let's hope we all have smooth straightforward pregnancies x


----------



## floridamomma

Hello ladies!
B- I've never taken that so I don't for sure. Welcome and hope this is your rainbow baby!


----------



## floridamomma

Jojo- welcome!fx for you as well! I know sometimes it can be hard to be optimistic but yet to stay strong. We are here for you!


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks girl! Oh forgot to mention, my EDD is Feb 7th!!


----------



## busytulip

florida~are you seeing a midwife then?

Hi Bselck :wave: We have a similar situation in that we don't have issues getting pregnant, just staying that way. Are you having any lab work done regularly?
I think RRLT is a big NO-NO until late in the 3rd tri. It intensifies normal uterine contractions and that's not exactly what you want to do in early pregnancy. I drank it in my last successful pregnancy and would definitely recommend it to help with muscle tone for birthing.

Welcome Jojojojo :flower: I'm not sure if you remember me but I ran/run the May Miracles thread from last year. It's really nice to see you here and hopefully welcome our rainbow babies together. Please forgive me, but when is your EDD?

I've had a busy day today with loads left to do and all I want to do is lay down and take a nap :rofl: Just kidding...sorta. My best friend is having her gender reveal party this evening and I'm super excited to go and share in such an amazing experience. She and her DH tried for a few years before getting their bfp and I'm so happy for them. <3


----------



## floridamomma

Busy and bselk I am the same. We can get pregnant straight away but haven't made it pass 7 1/2 weeks. I don't know who I'm going to see busy. I think I just am worried they'll call me high risk and start doing a lot. 

I had a rather relaxing day. Dh and I went a couple towns over and had a beach day alone. I haven't been eating good today and I wake up with just a little nausea. I also have required a nap every day just to function. 5 weeks today. Only 35 more to go.


----------



## busytulip

florida if you are looking for a more hands off, less invasive provider a midwife may suit your needs (especially if they aren't contracted with an OB-GYN practice. A relaxing beach day sounds wonderful. Happy 5 weeks!

I've kind of been off food. Nothing seems appetizing. I've been forcing myself to eat, that sounds awful doesn't it?

How long have you all been with your SO?
My DH and I started dating in Feb 1999 and were married in Jan 2000, seems like a lifetime ago now.


----------



## Jojojojo76

busytulip said:


> florida~are you seeing a midwife then?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Jojojojo :flower: I'm not sure if you remember me but I ran/run the May Miracles thread from last year. It's really nice to see you here and hopefully welcome our rainbow babies together. Please forgive me, but when is your EDD?
> 
> I've had a busy day today with loads left to do and all I want to do is lay down and take a nap :rofl: Just kidding...sorta. My best friend is having her gender reveal party this evening and I'm super excited to go and share in such an amazing experience. She and her DH tried for a few years before getting their bfp and I'm so happy for them. <3

Hi Busytulip. You have a good memory!! Yes, I was on that thread. I thought I recognised your name, but couldn't remember from where. My EDD is Feb 8th.


----------



## floridamomma

Busy- I was actually looking up freestanding birth centers, but the only ones around me don't accept my dh's insurance or you have to pay upfront (6500 at least) and your insurance may reimburse. It may be worth it as they have great reviews and the place is beautiful. I'd love to deliver there. I hate that, when nothing looks good. I have the same happening but I have been eating a lot fruit. 

I met my dh in 2012 and we were married exactly 1 year to the day after we met. Quite the whirlwind relationship but we have stood strong together.


----------



## BSelck24

Florida, can I ask how you're other babies were born? Have you ever had a water birth!? I've been looking into this for years and my husband thinks I'm nuts but bath time is my zen time and I could just see it helping me relax through labor. I will be high risk (if I can make it past freakin 1st tri!) though so I'm not sure they would let me do it.


----------



## floridamomma

Bselck- all my children were born natural no meds in the hospital but my baby is 6 and water births weren't as popular then. Bath time is my tint and everyone I've spoken to had had great reviews about it. As well as saying they accommodate you if you choose to get it of the tub as well.


----------



## busytulip

Jojo I usually don't have as great of a memory, but I care/cared about all of you ladies so much. It broke my heart to add more angels to the front page (including my own). Several of the ladies came back to update that they are expecting their rainbows too, always put a little smile on my face. :hugs:

Birthing centers are wonderful florida, it's too bad that they require so much $$$ up front and you aren't sure if insurance will reimburse. Insurance can be a joke sometimes, I have asked myself on 1 too many occasions what I'm paying them for when I end up with so much out of pocket still. Whirlwind romance's are just fine, DH and I were married less than a year after meeting-it's worked out well for us :winkwink:

BSelck in our area they don't allow water births in hospitals or birthing centers. You'd have to have a home birth for that. I've always thought that a home water birth would be an amazing experience, but I'm a chicken and like the idea of having medical intervention close by if something were wrong with baby or myself. Plus, like you I'm considered very high risk. I have had wonderful, natural hospital births though :D

Weekends always tend to be a little bit slower on the boards, I hope that you are all having a lovely weekend!


----------



## cupcake23

Hi, hope everyone is well? 

I was a bridesmaids for a family wedding yesterday, so hard finding excuses not to drink, dh got tipsy as he kept having to steal my drinks &#128513; It was a wonderful day but so tiring, glad to be having a lazy day today. I couldn't stop thinking of how many weeks I should have been, it did make sad but I'm so lucky to be having another chance so soon... Also my symptoms have cranked up, sore boobs, feeling nauseous all day with indigestion on top &#128533; Oh the joys &#128518; 

So Ive been with dh since 2002, married 2009, met in 6th form and been with each other ever since.


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm jumping across from the earlier thread. Hi to the new ladies :wave:

Just to recap for those who weren't on the other thread, I just turned 41 and had an ectopic last January (ovary removed) then pregnant again 3 months later, saw HB at 6+2 but then found I'd had a MMC when I got to 12 week scan. Baby had died at 8.5 weeks. Lost the baby at the end of June last year.

Cupcake, sounds like you made it through the wedding without arousing suspicion, nice! :thumbup:

Me and OH started seeing each other in 2002 (I was 27, he was only 21) then we married in 2007.

Haven't started with nausea yet but I'm only 5wks tomorrow. I got it with DS1 at 7wks and DS2 at 5wks. I was really hungry when I woke this morning, and I seem to remember that's how it started. Can't believe I'm hoping for MS but I really am!


----------



## busytulip

Cupcake your poor DH, hope he's recovering well. Glad you managed to carry on with none the wiser.

Hi Everything :wave: Completely understand wanting to have MS :hugs: You'll have to forgive my lack of math skills, if you're 5 weeks tomorrow when does that put your EDD?

Most of my symptoms are very mild. Though I did pass out after breakfast this am only to wake and find myself in a puddle of drool :blush: Pregnancy is glamorous


----------



## floridamomma

Cupcake- glad you got through that without having to tell lol
Everything- glad you came over to join us!!! You and dh are similar a friend of mine and her dh.


----------



## EverythingXd

Busy - my EDD is 6th Feb. I have an early scan booked for 20th June when I should be 7 weeks.


----------



## busytulip

That's not too far off Everything. :)


----------



## Jojojojo76

Hi ladies! Hope you are all having a good weekend! I took a second pregnancy test this morning and it came back with a really strong positive line, so guess this is really happening!! Am going to book an appointment with my GP this week to try and get a referral for an early scan.

Does anyone know when an early scan is normally done?


----------



## floridamomma

Jojo- early scan can be done as early as 5 weeks to check is baby is snuggled in the right place. But typically 7 weeks you'll see a hb. I prefer 7 weeks or later. Too early and you'll be making yourself worry unnecessarily.


----------



## lemsz

hi all , I guess I belong here too. I used to be on this forum many years ago, and I am back. I had a loss before my rainbow who is 2. I was 7 weeks , no fetal pole , just yolk sac and was measuring a week and a half behind. All my pregnancies are GD and just horrible morning sickness, and every since my loss I am very anxious. I have seen a heart beat but a lot of us know that doesnt mean everything. 

Pleased to meet u all x


----------



## Jojojojo76

Thanks Floridamamma - I had a feeling it was around the seven week mark.

Welcome Lemz, good to see you here. Sorry about your previous loss. That's great you have seen a heart beat x


----------



## floridamomma

Hi Lemsz. Sorry for your previous losses. I know mmc are especially hard. We are here for you to help the waiting. Fx we all are growing our beautiful rainbows.


----------



## busytulip

Jojo what florida said, I'm also not a fan of 5-6 weeks scans. They cause a lot of unnecessary worry.

Welcome lemsz! It's wonderful that you've seen a heartbeat already. I'm very sorry for your loss. You definitely lose the innocent thoughts that everything will go perfectly. I hope that we are able to lift each other up when we are having a moment of anxiety or weakness. Would you mind sharing your EDD?

Ladies this progesterone is kicking my behind. After last week's lab results I was put on 200mg to be taken 3 times/day. About an hour or so after each dose I start feeling loopy and then sleepy and pass out for about 30 minutes. But if that is what it takes to help this little one grow appropriately I'll go through it and a whole lot more. My next draw is tomorrow, praying for amazing numbers.

How did you share with your OH that you were expecting?

My story is fairly lame. Once he got home from work I told him I had something to show him and then promptly pulled the test from behind my back. He said "really? how?" We had just come off a loss and had only been intimate once. Then he followed up with "those lines are a lot darker than last time" and had a huge grin on his face. Every day he gives me a kiss and says "positive thoughts". :D


----------



## floridamomma

I had been having spotting after sex for 1 week prior to bfp so I assumed af was on the way. I took a leftover digi to prove to myself I wasn't so I wouldn't dwell on it and if came back positive. I walked in the room and said, "does it really say that's?!" I was shaking and dh started crying was very excited. Has been ever since. Here's to luck number 7!


----------



## BSelck24

Omg you guys! I literally just teared up reading your stories of how you told your husbands!! Both of your husbands sound do loving and supportive!

This is the first BFP that took the hpt when my DH was at work! So I actually got to surprise him for once! It was pretty lame, it basically I bought a mushy lovey dovey card that said "sorry I have been so moody, but we're having a baby!!"

My husband is military and usually very stoic, but he smiled and hugged me and said "really!?" Then I showed him the test and he was like ok here we go. I think he's just very cautious.

We've only told two people this time around but I'm about to give in and tell my mom because we're so close and it's so hard to not say anything! I'm just worried what she might say after 3 BFPs in a row? Just nervous I guess.


----------



## floridamomma

Bselck thank you! Your story is so sweet! It's nice to surprise them. You should tell whomever you are ready to tell. It's nice to have someone who can be here for you offline too.


----------



## Jojojojo76

I told my OH on his birthday which was last Wednesday. He went to drop LO off in the morning and I took the test while he was out. He said it was the best birthday present ever.

Went to see my GP yesterday and they said they would refer me for an early scan. They also want me to get a blood test just as a general check that everything is ok. 

Am feeling pretty stressed already about the pregnancy. Am trying not to worry but this is my third pregnancy in a year and I can't help thinking about the other miscarriages :(

So far I've just told OH and one friend. Am not sure when we will start telling other people.


----------



## Sweetkat

I am 8 weeks 4 days after two MMCs and feeling very paranoid. I had a scan 4 days ago and was told everything fine although baby measuring 4 days behind but MS almost disappeared since yesterday and I am convinced sth is wrong :(


----------



## cupcake23

Lovely stories. I sent a photo to dh with the bfp test on our wedding anniversary, he told me that was he gift to me &#128514; 

The hormones have kicked in, nauseous and retching, trying so many things so I don't actually vomit, starting to feel rough and all I want to do is sleep. 

Sweetkat I'm sorry you are feeling this way, yesterday my symptoms settled and I started panicking, horrible feeling. When is your next scan/ appt?x


----------



## floridamomma

Jojo- it can be really stressful to fall pregnant soon after mc. The hurt is still so fresh and hearing relax is a huge cosmic joke. But you need to try. Every time you start to get high anxiety and stressed you're releasing hormones and it's just not good for you. Also can you try to just think I'm pregnant today. That helped me when I had several back to back. Anxiety is all about worrying about what isn't happening right now. Try to bring yourself back to this moment. 

Sweetkat- you are close to when the placenta is little by little taking over and your horizons don't have to work so hard. That could be it. When's your next scan


Cupcake- men are hilarious lol. Tell him growing the baby is your gift lol. For the next 9 months worth of holidays lol


----------



## EverythingXd

Aww ladies, your reveal stories are so sweet! Mine not so really! I just showed DH a photo of the BFP test and smiled at him but he didn't really react, just said he was 'surprised.' I guess that's because we've had no luck for a year, and I'm sure he knows our chances of another MC are high.

On a happier note, I got 3+ on a CB Digital this morning! :happydance: I am 5+2 weeks, I'm delighted though because my symptoms have been a bit hit and miss. 

JoJo and Sweet, I completely understand the anxiety you both have, I can't relax either. I had a good day today because of the 3+ CBDigi but I know I'll be panicking again soon. I spoke to a nurse at my docs about the fact I'm having a lot of palpitations. She said it is most likely anxiety. I guess that's why this sub forum is so important for us, because we all know we can talk about the worry and know there are people reading who get it x

Sweet - hope your MS comes back strong! I usually have no symptoms at all every morning but then start with sore bb's by bedtime x


----------



## busytulip

florida I'm glad you were pleasantly surprised by your bfp. :hugs: 7 is a pretty lucky number :D

bselck I don't think that's lame at all, it's very cute. Outside of BnB we haven't told anyone. Will you come up with a 'special' way to let your mom know? 

jojo it's easy to become worried and stressed by those doubtful thoughts. My hope is that in just being able to share with others that have been and are going through the same thing that we'll be able to lift one another up. It's nice that your GP is referring you for an early scan, I hope it comes through soon. When will your blood testing be?

Welcome Sweetkat :hi: Congratulations! Will they be doing a follow up scan? I have had 2 MMC's as well, I wish I could take away that worry that your LO will pass and you won't be aware. Some ladies find comfort in having an at home doppler, do you have one or have you thought of purchasing/renting one? Oh and I've added you to the front, but my math isn't perfect so if I'm off on my EDD guess please let me know.

cupcake I know it's silly to say yay! that you aren't feeling well...but yay! I hope the sickness isn't too overwhelming. Are you taking B vitamins? sometimes they help. Though I had HG with several of my pregnancies and if that's what's in store for you then meds are the only suggestion I have. If you can't keep anything down and start losing a fair amount of weight I'd definitely call. Anniversary bfp! <3

Everything I'm sure as the weeks go on that he'll show more and more signs of excitement. Sometimes I forget that DH has gone through this with me, just in a different way. Whoop! Whoop! for 3+ digi :yipee:

I really think it's important for us to celebrate milestones...as small as they may be. What milestone are you looking forward to celebrating next?

Personally I'm looking forward to having another great lab result tomorrow. FX'd!


----------



## lucy_x

Hey,I'm due with a rainbow 13th Feb 2017. Keeping everything crossed. 
I'm so looking forward to morning sickness and all the aches and pains, my heart was completely broken following my miscarriage and I honestly feel that the only way of mending it is with a baby. Here's to keeping everything crossed. 

My most looked forward to milestone, 12 weeks.

I'm so sorry ny of us have to be in this group, I feel the next few weeks will be emotionally draining for us all 

Love and hugs, and fingers crossed for very sticky beans for us all. X x


----------



## floridamomma

So my lower abdomen has been achy not cramping but achy with some low back pain. Early this morning I wiped and had brown tinged cm only once and just w very small streak. I'm choosing to remain positive. Still achy. Usually it resolves with rest and drinking water. So I'm doing that now. Praying and believing this is my precious rainbow.


----------



## BSelck24

Florida I am praying for you! Great job staying positive!

As for me, I have made it to week 5!! Both of my recent miscarriages came during week 5 so when we talk about what milestones we hope to hit next, for me the biggest milestone will be hitting week 6!! 

We went to the zoo today for my step daughters school field and it was so fun! I want to keep my schedule filled with as many fun activities as possible to keep my mind occupied and to get through this first tri!!

Hugs to all of you ladies! Goodnight!


----------



## floridamomma

Bselck- thank you :hugs: congrats on 5 weeks :happydance:! I know it's hard first try but staying busy is a great idea. I'm doing the same. I have finals in RN school all next week, so I'll be studying all these week. Then 4 days later we are heading out for a week road trip with the kids. Dh and I will be relaxing, road tripping, and exploring all summer as well as classes picking back up July 5th. We are excited. It gives you another focus. 

Afm- no further spotting. I rested as much as I could, drank lots of water, and tmi a bm helped. Just hanging on faith.


----------



## Sweetkat

Thank you so much for your support.

Keeping fingers for everyone that things progress nicely.

Florida - hope the spotting is nothing and looks like it stopped now anyway.

Bselck - the early weeks are the worst ones for things going wrong and at week 5 they start improving. Fingers crossed.

EverythingXd - 3+ is a very good sign. Means the hormone levels are rising as they should be :).

Busytulip and cupcake - booked a panicked scan this morning so waiting for it now. MS vanishing is just too much for me to cope with :)

I am waiting for a scan now - literally can't function as so worried with no MS at all today :(


----------



## floridamomma

Sweetkat- I hope the scan is good news. Exciting to see bub! Have you had an us already?


----------



## Sweetkat

Glad to report scan went well. This was my 4th reassurance scan (6&3 then 7 weeks then 7&6 and today 8&5). Baby measuring exactly right for dates and my EDD is 13 January (although I would rather have 17/01/17 looks more cool :))

With my DD I never even thought of having an early scan but MMCs did that to me. 

No idea why baby measured small before and where my MS is?! The sonographer was really nice as I said I am paranoid as hell. She also said until 8-9 weeks it's very easy to be a few days off with CRL and that internal scan makes it harder to get the correct angle to measure baby.

Fingers crossed for the next 30 weeks lol


----------



## cupcake23

So happy your scan went well today sweetkat. I'm still waiting to book an early scan, don't want to go too early, probably book one for next week.

Florida glad to hear your spotting has stopped.

Vomited this morning &#128567; Been nauseous all day, only thing that helps is eating but after 10 mins I start feeling sick again, I'm so bloated as well, dd keeps poking my belly and looking at me like something is up &#128513; I'm glad for the symptoms but know it's only going to get worse &#128553; As long as it all brings me a healthy baby in my arms it will be worth &#128522;


----------



## Jojojojo76

Floridamamma - glad to hear the spotting has stopped. Am thinking about you.

Busytulip- I had a blood test yesterday but think it was more a general one to test my health than a pregnancy related one. In the UK they don't do any tests until you have had three miscarriages.


Today my workmate announced she is 15 weeks pregnant. She sits next to me at work and we do the same role. Although I'm really pleased for her it was a massive shock and I had to go to the toilets to cry.


----------



## Sweetkat

cupcake23 said:


> So happy your scan went well today sweetkat. I'm still waiting to book an early scan, don't want to go too early, probably book one for next week.
> 
> Florida glad to hear your spotting has stopped.
> 
> Vomited this morning &#128567; Been nauseous all day, only thing that helps is eating but after 10 mins I start feeling sick again, I'm so bloated as well, dd keeps poking my belly and looking at me like something is up &#128513; I'm glad for the symptoms but know it's only going to get worse &#128553; As long as it all brings me a healthy baby in my arms it will be worth &#128522;

Well for me the early scans were good in that I knew there was a heartbeat and no internal bleeding, but they made me anxious too, as until today they said baby measures 4 days behind...

I have no nausea at all today :), which is very odd. I am also very bloated. People at work must think I am such a pig, as well as people generally, as I now look like a fat slob lol.


----------



## BSelck24

Sweetkat- that is great news!! How lucky to have a clinic that understands your worries and allows for early scans!!

Florida- great summer plans!! Glad your spotting stopped and good luck on finals!!

Jojo- that had to be a shock about your co-worker, but your employer will be in even more shock to find out you're both pregnant!!

Cupcake- I haven't booked a scan yet either!! How far along are you again? I'm thinking somewhere around June 28th when I will be 8 weeks along.


----------



## Sweetkat

I am in the UK, so have to pay privately for early scans, but it's worth it for me. I think i may now wait for the 12 week scan on the NHS (national Health Service).

Although I may go again in about 7 - 10 days.

I also can't decide whether to have a panorama test or just wait for the normal NHS screening.

For those of you considering early scans - anywhere from 6 and a half weeks is a good time. Personally as soon as I got to 6 weeks 3 days I sprinted off to have a scan :)


----------



## Jojojojo76

BSelck24 said:


> Jojo- that had to be a shock about your co-worker, but your employer will be in even more shock to find out you're both pregnant!!
> .

Yes, not looking forward to breaking that one to her &#128514;

Do you think I should tell her I'm pregnant too? She knows about my miscarriages and has been really supportive.


----------



## floridamomma

Sweetkat- so glad everything is looking good! It'll get easier once you feel movement. If t takes 1000 scans for you to relax I say go for it! Whatever works for you. 

Cupcake- just keep on snacking. Whatever keeps your stomach calm. Could you eat something like veggies/fruit? It'll cut down on the bloat some. How far will you be if you book a scan next week? 

Jojo- it's perfectly normal for you I react that way. Sometimes it's hard to hear someone is safely moving trimester to trimester when you've struggled so hard to do the same. Don't apologize for human feelings. :hugs: and I'd tell your boss if you feel you need to. never hurts to have support. 

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Looks like I'm still on board and will be 6 weeks Friday. My 6 mc have never progressed passed 7 weeks (if they got that far). When I return from vacation I'll be 8 weeks and from then on out in in uncharted territory. Wish I could take a 30 week vacation lol


----------



## cupcake23

I'm 6 weeks today, deciding to hold off adding a ticker till I'm 8 weeks, thinking 7 weeks is a good time for a scan.

I can't stop eating &#128561; I only seem to want carbs, fruits don't seem to do it for me, lol.


----------



## BSelck24

Sweetkat- I just picture you literally turning 6 weeks 3 days and running off to the scan :haha:

Jojo- if you feel close enough to your coworker than I would definitely tell her! Since she's been so supportive and is now in the same pregnancy boat, she may be a great person to connect with. I would hold off on telling your boss if you can though

Florida- vacations are amazing and especially for passing time! How great it will be to come home when you're 8 weeks!!

Cupcake- I totally get it with the ticker hesitation! And I am right there with you with the carb- filled eating!! Just yesterday and today have I been a bit pickier with what I want to eat, before that I felt like I was eating non stop!

As for me, I went out and bought a pack of digi tests yesterday. Last time, at 5 weeks 1 day I was really hoping to see a 2-3 weeks. I used it in the afternoon and only got 1-2 :( I was upset but many people said you had to use FMU, so I tried that the next day and still got 1-2 very next day I started miscarrying. Sooooo, needless to say, all I wanted to see yesterday was a 2-3 weeks. I used afternoon urine and got a 3+!!! It definitely made me tear up and kept me positive :). It's almost the weekend! Do you guys have any plans?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## floridamomma

I took a clear blue digi the day I had spotting and got a 3+ again. I just took 2 today and got 2-3:( I did drink about 24oz of water between 8:30-10 plus 32oz of a smoothie and my urine was dilute. I'm not panicking and I don't necessarily feel like it's over. I'm just coasting. Not sure if I should call the ob or not


----------



## Jojojojo76

floridamomma said:


> I took a clear blue digi the day I had spotting and got a 3+ again. I just took 2 today and got 2-3:( I did drink about 24oz of water between 8:30-10 plus 32oz of a smoothie and my urine was dilute. I'm not panicking and I don't necessarily feel like it's over. I'm just coasting. Not sure if I should call the ob or not

Why not give them a ring? No harm in doing this.


----------



## Jojojojo76

BSelck24 said:


> As for me, I went out and bought a pack of digi tests yesterday. Last time, at 5 weeks 1 day I was really hoping to see a 2-3 weeks. I used it in the afternoon and only got 1-2 :( I was upset but many people said you had to use FMU, so I tried that the next day and still got 1-2 very next day I started miscarrying. Sooooo, needless to say, all I wanted to see yesterday was a 2-3 weeks. I used afternoon urine and got a 3+!!! It definitely made me tear up and kept me positive :). It's almost the weekend! Do you guys have any plans?

Yay for a 3+!!
Nothing exciting planned for me this weekend &#128524;


----------



## busytulip

Sorry I was away for several days ladies.

Welcome lucy :wave:
I'm very sorry for your losses. It is sad that we have groups like this, but I am thankful they do exist and we don't have to go through things alone. :hugs: Cheers to 12 week milestone <3

florida praying everything is okay with your LO. 6 weeks today yes? How are you feeling?

You're only a few days away from that 6 week milestone BSelck :dance: Keeping the calendar filled is a great idea! 8 weeks is a great time for a scan, they look like a proper baby and less...blobby. Will you be able to book with your provider or privately? Oh and 3+ digi :yipee:

I'm so glad to see that your scan went well Sweetkat!

Yay for sickness cupcake! (you know what I mean) Snuggle in sweet baby!

Jojo I'm in agreement with the other ladies regarding telling your co-worker.

Has anyone heard from lemz?

Wednesday my OB's office called with my beta and progesterone results and everything looked wonderful. They asked me to go in the next day for a scan. So I went in yesterday afternoon and was able to see my sweet little baby with it's beautiful heart just beating away. I was overcome with happy tears. Given my history my OB will be having me go in for weekly scans for a while. My milestones will probably be baby steps for a time. They found a very large bleed and I'm praying it resolves by next week's scan and that baby is still very healthy.

No big plans for me this weekend...still on modified bed rest. As per doctor's orders now.

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## BSelck24

Oh Busy!! How great for your betas and scan!!! I'm starting to get excited about a future scan for me too!! I'm starting to believe this is real! 

I've been a bit constipated and having little bouts of nausea here and there but that's it! So I'm feeling good and my goal is to take my son for a walk everyday (no matter how exhausted I feel) because I'm still eating plenty so I want to stay healthy!

Also I've been taking that baby aspirin which helps with blood flow so I feel like my walks are simply aiding that. :baby:


----------



## Jojojojo76

busytulip said:


> Wednesday my OB's office called with my beta and progesterone results and everything looked wonderful. They asked me to go in the next day for a scan. So I went in yesterday afternoon and was able to see my sweet little baby with it's beautiful heart just beating away. I was overcome with happy tears. Given my history my OB will be having me go in for weekly scans for a while. My milestones will probably be baby steps for a time. They found a very large bleed and I'm praying it resolves by next week's scan and that baby is still very healthy.
> 
> No big plans for me this weekend...still on modified bed rest. As per doctor's orders now.
> 
> How is everyone getting on?

So pleased you got to see a heartbeat. That is fantastic news!


----------



## Jojojojo76

So I rang my doctor today and my blood tests all came back normal, but when I asked about the referral to the EPU for an early scan the doctor hasn't done the referral so I need to go back on Tuesday for another appointment to request the referral again. So annoyed! Apologies for the rant, but I kind of feel I am in limbo till I see a heartbeat.


----------



## busytulip

Rant on, I'd be irritated as well as it means more waiting. Why must you have an appointment to ask for a referral? If he's already said he was willing wouldn't a simple reminder do? Perhaps that's another difference between there and stateside. Sorry Jojo, roll on Tuesday


----------



## floridamomma

Back to 3+. 6 weeks today. Another friend is pregnant. She just told me and she's quite far along. I wonder if she didn't tell me because of my losses. Trying not to feel what I'm feeling but it's always easy for others and such a struggle for me. This is my first rough day. Going to eat ice cream sandwiches and get over myself. Congrats to all who are hitting milestones and having great scans.


----------



## busytulip

I'm glad it was just dilute wee and you've got 3+ again. :hugs:
It's okay to have a wobble, we're here for you!


----------



## BSelck24

Jojojojo76 said:


> So I rang my doctor today and my blood tests all came back normal, but when I asked about the referral to the EPU for an early scan the doctor hasn't done the referral so I need to go back on Tuesday for another appointment to request the referral again. So annoyed! Apologies for the rant, but I kind of feel I am in limbo till I see a heartbeat.

Glad your bloodwork came back normal but I would be irritated too!! Like busy said, maybe you can just call them?



floridamomma said:


> Back to 3+. 6 weeks today. Another friend is pregnant. She just told me and she's quite far along. I wonder if she didn't tell me because of my losses. Trying not to feel what I'm feeling but it's always easy for others and such a struggle for me. This is my first rough day. Going to eat ice cream sandwiches and get over myself. Congrats to all who are hitting milestones and having great scans.

So glad you got another 3+!! It's so funny how that can calm us down !! It's totally fine to have a rough day, I wish I was ther eating ice cream sandwiches with you! If your friend did wait to tell you, I actually think that was kind of nice so you didn't see her passing all of these milestones so easily that would be difficult for us.

Hugs to all of you ladies!


----------



## floridamomma

Cupcake- I have nausea after taking my prenatal about 1 1/2 hours later and carbs are the only thing that keeps it down lol. And we all nothing tastes s good as carbs lol

Jojo- glad all labs are good. I'd call to. If the day no can oh get a private scan? 

Bselck and Busy- thanks for being here for me ladies. I cried, I prayed, I only ate 1 ice cream sandwich lol, and I took a 2 hour nap. I feel a lot better. I don't plan on telling anyone about my pregnancy until I can't hide it but I think it was just the thought another person not having to go through all this difficulty and just able to fly through pregnancy. But I don't want anyone else to go through this either. 

Busy- I now i said it before but I'm glad you saw bubs and everyth of looked good. You said you're getting weekly scans? That's exciting! I hope it'll ease any anxiety you have. 

I do feel better. My friend who is pregnant we are very close and now my 2 closest friends are pregnant and quite far along so it's hard at times but I'm extremely happy for them. Though I do miss my babies. Keeping the faith for this little one growing inside of me and resisting the growing urge to get a scan. I've only made it to 8+4 bit I've mad anywhere from 4-8.4 so the next few weeks will be rough. I've stayed pregnant up until 10 weeks in one of those pregnancies. So these are my rough weeks. Dh is taking me out tonight so I'm going to study and get ready to be a regular adult with no kids tonight lol.


----------



## Jami888

5 weeks 4 days. Bloods last week went from 94-667 in 4 days. So great. Had sono today. Saw gest sac and yolk sac.. but Dr made a comment that the gest sac looks small. He then said everything looks great....but I'm freaking out about the small comment.


----------



## floridamomma

Jami- don't let the dr upset you. They say things they don't realize drive us batty. It sounds like you had a great us.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Thanks ladies for your advice, I did ring my GP and they said I had to come in again, so.... Guess I'll just stick to my appointment on Tuesday and see what happens. Will pay for a private scan if they don't refer me.

Am feeling really moody at the moment and know I am not being very nice to my OH and LO. I think it is stress mixed with pregnancy hormones. Hope it doesn't last too long.


----------



## Jojojojo76

floridamomma said:


> Trying not to feel what I'm feeling but it's always easy for others and such a struggle for me.

I feel exactly the same. Why is it so easy for others and so hard for us? Seems so unfair!


----------



## floridamomma

Jojo- I usually am good about not giving in to those feelings but sometimes it gets me. I don't feel that way today but it's hard at times I know. I just am keeping the faith and believing in my own blessings.


----------



## skeet9924

Hi Ladies! I'd love to join you all! I found out a couple weeks ago I was pregnant again! My EDD is Jan 25th! 

A bit of my history is that when first trying to get pregnant I had 2 miscarriages then an ectopic in my right tube. I had surgery but the doctor saved my tube. I then went on to have my first rainbow baby ( my DS) .. Then a few years later my oh and I decided to try again ., I ended up back in the hospital with a ruptured right tube (Jan 2016) to my surprise a couple months after I got my :bfp: since then I've been to the doctors they monitored my hcg and took an early u/s at 6 weeks at I got to see my tiny baby in the right place with a heart beat!


----------



## busytulip

florida good for you for only eating 1 ice cream sandwich :thumbup: Rest does a lot for a weary heart. I hope that you had a nice night out with your OH. Praying for you as you head into testing week. We MMC one of our twins at 9.5 weeks and only knew about it through ultrasound at 12. You're not alone in those fears :hugs:

Glad you could join us Jami. Forgive me, when are you due again? Like the other ladies said I wouldn't let the doc's comment eat away at you, especially if they said everything looked good...you're still really early.

Hope time flies for you between now and Tues. Jojo and that everything turns out okay.

Hi Skeet :wave: My you've dealt with a lot. :hugs: We're very happy to have you join us here. I'm so glad that your LO is doing well and in the right spot.


----------



## floridamomma

Hi skeet. :hugs: you have been through much but I'm hoping this is another rainbow for you! So glad bub is in the right place and growing strong!


----------



## BSelck24

Welcome skeet! :wohoo:

Florida- I am so proud of you for only eating 1 ice cream sandwich! 

I got into a HUGE fight with DH today- (it was over him saying he needed to clean the house today because "it never gets cleaned during the week" and for me in retaliation saying I'm the only one taking care of the baby) we talked it out but I did end up getting three pints of HALO top ice cream and 2 cupcakes- I also seriously told my step daughter that if she touches my protein ice cream that I will seriously snap and cut off her allowance :haha: sorry not sorry lol


----------



## Sweetkat

Hello ladies

I am still here - period of relative calm after my scan on Wednesday. Still very worried but I seem to have MS again and well I can't go for a scan again, so just waiting for a week or so and will either go for a scan and harmony/ panorama at just over 10 weeks or for the usual scan at around 12.
I have been so paranoid that haven't made the appointment with the Dr to refer me for 12 week scan, will do that first thing tomorrow.

Skeet - welcome. Fingers crossed this is your rainbow :)

Jojo - I totally understand about the rough weeks. Tomorrow is how far along I was with my first loss when I was told there is no hb :(. Hope they sort out the EPU referral for you. When I needed a referral for my DD I had a massive argument with the receptionist who said your case isn't urgent. I was like wtf, you aren't even medically qualified, put me through to the GP right now!!

Re other ppl being pregnant, my Oh's good friend has just announced his gf is 13 weeks. What's odd is he said to me she didn't want children at all and wanted to adopt. I remember this really clearly as was the date I tested positive (which turned into my second loss). My pregnancy now is first cycle after that loss, so they were actively trying to get pregnant while saying they don't want children! The friend then said it took them ages to get pregnant.

BSelck- well done on getting 3+. I got my 3+ at 5.3 (the day we got back from hols I sprinted off to the local pharmacy to get the test). And then counted the days down until could have the scan at 6.3. I would have done clearblue every day except I was on hols and they had crap tests that didn't show a positive until 3 days after a missed period which really confused me cos had tested a faint positive with FRER a whole 5 days before missed period. 

So I actually thought was out and had drinks on 3 occasions convinced was out and then my period never came. And on top of that the stupid pharmacist at the one pharmacy in the resort gave me funny looks cos I came in every day for a week and pretended she didn't understand what I wanted!! lol


----------



## lucy_x

Iv a feeling my morning sickness is on its way, I keep smelling awful stuff....like we are farmers and I can smell the lanolin from the sheep miles off, I wouldn't normally smell that...it stinks. Theb I opened the medicine cabinet and that made me heave. I can smell vitamins lol oh and then I went to roll OH a ciggy and the smell of tobacco turned my stomach, it's usually a smell I love...it's a good sign, I never had that with my miscarriage :wohoo:

I'm thinkingo booking a scan for 7weeks, the twins stopped growing at 7+4, so figure that's a good time for a reassurance scan.
And I shall take my last digital test this week and hope to see a 3+ come up!

Hope everyone is keeping well :)


----------



## floridamomma

Bselck- dh's just don't truly understand even though baby is so tiny we are really fatigued. And when I was a stay at home mom to toddlers let me tell you, I am a nurse and I save lives and rib all day but it's still less tutoring than being a full time mom lol. Good for you! I support all ice cream consumption lol.

Sweetkat- I understand what you mean :hugs:. I know it's hard. We think it's hard when we are go if through the weeks we have mc but the real tough time is when we are in uncharted waters. When we get past those weeks it feels like navigation the ocean all by your self. We are here for you. Try to keep your calm and I hope you get your next scan soon.

Lucy- it's weird because you want to say sorry you are getting ms but inside I'm saying yay! She's having ms lol


----------



## lucy_x

floridamomma said:


> Lucy- it's weird because you want to say sorry you are getting ms but inside I'm saying yay! She's having ms lol

I definitely want people to say yey! I literally can't wait to be bent double with sickness, how ridiculous is that! After I'd posted I decided to get out the bleach, thats what made me retch in my two successful pregnancies, needless to day after I'd cleaned the floor I had to stand next to an open door trying not to throw up....I'm hoping it's a good sign of things going as they're supposed to!


----------



## lucy_x

Jami888 said:


> 5 weeks 4 days. Bloods last week went from 94-667 in 4 days. So great. Had sono today. Saw gest sac and yolk sac.. but Dr made a comment that the gest sac looks small. He then said everything looks great....but I'm freaking out about the small comment.

Did he give you a rough date for size of sac? I'd try not to let it worry you, I know it's easier said than done, especially for us MC mamas, but if he said everything looks great then I'm sure everything is great :flower: sometimes people, especially doctors or consultants are good at saying things without thinking. X x


----------



## busytulip

I'm not really having any MS, which is very weird. I have a general 'yuck' feeling and don't necessarily want to eat. So far I've lost 6 lbs. but haven't been sick at all. Usually I suffer horribly with HG so I'm praying that stays well away.

We haven't really discussed having any extra testing done, given my 'advanced maternal age'. We wouldn't do anything to end the pregnancy if the results were less than optimal...the only benefit I see for us is having advanced knowledge to plan for extra care. Perhaps I need to ask more questions and do more research.

Let's talk cravings...
For the most part I'm not having constant cravings for 1-2 things in particular. They'll just sort of hit me out of the blue. A few nights ago it was apple juice...I HAD to have it, right then. The other day it was macaroni and cheese. And yesterday it was cake. Really I haven't liked sweets this pregnancy mainly hearty things. Even with the cake craving I couldn't finish the slice because of the sugar.


----------



## Sweetkat

busytulip said:


> I'm not really having any MS, which is very weird. I have a general 'yuck' feeling and don't necessarily want to eat. So far I've lost 6 lbs. but haven't been sick at all. Usually I suffer horribly with HG so I'm praying that stays well away.
> 
> We haven't really discussed having any extra testing done, given my 'advanced maternal age'. We wouldn't do anything to end the pregnancy if the results were less than optimal...the only benefit I see for us is having advanced knowledge to plan for extra care. Perhaps I need to ask more questions and do more research.
> 
> Let's talk cravings...
> For the most part I'm not having constant cravings for 1-2 things in particular. They'll just sort of hit me out of the blue. A few nights ago it was apple juice...I HAD to have it, right then. The other day it was macaroni and cheese. And yesterday it was cake. Really I haven't liked sweets this pregnancy mainly hearty things. Even with the cake craving I couldn't finish the slice because of the sugar.

I am 35 and also thinking of having extra testing done for peace of mind, but haven't decided for sure yet. I had my daughter nearly 3 years ago and didn't have any done then... 

The risk of having a baby with Downs is 0.25 percent at 35, which is relatively small. Even at 40 the chance of having a healthy baby is 97% - which statistically is great :)


----------



## busytulip

^^^That is my thought process as well.


----------



## lucy_x

busytulip said:


> I'm not really having any MS, which is very weird. I have a general 'yuck' feeling and don't necessarily want to eat. So far I've lost 6 lbs. but haven't been sick at all. Usually I suffer horribly with HG so I'm praying that stays well away.
> 
> We haven't really discussed having any extra testing done, given my 'advanced maternal age'. We wouldn't do anything to end the pregnancy if the results were less than optimal...the only benefit I see for us is having advanced knowledge to plan for extra care. Perhaps I need to ask more questions and do more research.
> 
> Let's talk cravings...
> For the most part I'm not having constant cravings for 1-2 things in particular. They'll just sort of hit me out of the blue. A few nights ago it was apple juice...I HAD to have it, right then. The other day it was macaroni and cheese. And yesterday it was cake. Really I haven't liked sweets this pregnancy mainly hearty things. Even with the cake craving I couldn't finish the slice because of the sugar.

I wouldn't call mine MS yet, but I feel it's on the way. Fx your HG stays away! I hear it's truly awful.

Ah pregnancy cravings, with my daughter it was fish and chips. I'd wake in the night and just have to have it....no matter what time, I'd cry until OH went out, no wonder I gained 4 stone :dohh:

My son it was fruit and liquorice at any time, I lost 9lbs lol

No cravings here yet, but I'm sure they will come soon enough!

I'm only 24 so can't comment on maternal age, but what I can tell you is my mum has us (i say us, because I'm a twin!) at 38 with absolutely no complications what so ever, so I know it can happen! :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Thanks lucy!


----------



## floridamomma

I had general icky stomach most of today. Fx no one gets HG. As far as testing I wouldn't do anything regardless. I think I'll get an anatomy scan. If anything looks out of order I'll go from there. I plan on getting a private scan at 15-17 weeks and then booking my first visit to see my ob. And then setting up anatomy even for 20-21 weeks. Does anyone plan on finding out gender? I'm just blessed o be back on the saddle so im staying team yellow. I'm not good with surprises but it's just another blessing on what will be an amazing day.


----------



## busytulip

Florida I was going to ask the same, but wasn't sure as we're all so early. I'll be staying team yellow as well. We love keeping it a surprise.


----------



## skeet9924

busytulip said:


> florida good for you for only eating 1 ice cream sandwich :thumbup: Rest does a lot for a weary heart. I hope that you had a nice night out with your OH. Praying for you as you head into testing week. We MMC one of our twins at 9.5 weeks and only knew about it through ultrasound at 12. You're not alone in those fears :hugs:
> 
> Glad you could join us Jami. Forgive me, when are you due again? Like the other ladies said I wouldn't let the doc's comment eat away at you, especially if they said everything looked good...you're still really early.
> 
> Hope time flies for you between now and Tues. Jojo and that everything turns out okay.
> 
> Hi Skeet :wave: My you've dealt with a lot. :hugs: We're very happy to have you join us here. I'm so glad that your LO is doing well and in the right spot.



Thank you! It really has been a lot and I'd be lying if I said I wasn't terrified


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies! Hope your weekend went well!

It's funny that a few of you have mentioned your morning sickness coming on... Me too! And literally just yesterday and today! I'm definitely still able to eat, it's just certain things don't sound good to eat and I have an almost constant nauseous feeling. It started yesterday when I craved he cupcakes and ice cream (today I don't want them! Lol) then this morning I woke up nauseous and out of all of our breakfast items to choose from, I had to make myself a grilled cheese sandwich! 

Then we get home tonight from a friends house and sure enough, all I wanted was a grilled cheese! :haha:

My mother called tonight with exciting news that my cousin Danielle, who has been TTC #1 for almost 1 year (and suffered a mc as well), was 12 weeks pregnant!! She hasn't announced yet do I can't say anything, by time sooo happy for her! I looked at DH and was like, can I tell her? He said "ya sure, go ahead" and I was like "well mom, surprise I'm pregnant too!" She was like what! I thought you were supposed to be on a break! I was like yea we were!! :haha:

I really hope this baby sticks as it would be so great to have a baby 6 weeks apart from my cousin!! And it was such a relief to tell my parents!

Of course my mom went into super mom worry mode.... "Don't lift the baby, rest, are you getting enough sleep? Put yourself on bed rest, are you eating enough? Stay relaxed, don't lift anything heavy" I was like yes mom!!

As for knowing gender- I could never be team yellow!! Omg I am so bad about not knowing and not being able to plan! I would want to know right away- which is the reason I would do the harmony testing... To find out the gender early!!

Talk to you all soon! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetkat

I want to know the gender, as we have a house full of girl's stuff and if it's a boy then we will have to stock up on blue lol :). My daughter has a lot of pink.

I would do the harmony test for gender and peace of mind. I don't mind if it's a boy this time, but I would rather have a girl lol :). But as I have a girl already would be kind of cool to have one of each too. So happy either way...

I just woke up (5.30am!!) because this time of day I always feel sick. It's not terrible terrible but like i drank a glass of wine too many. I also keep wanting sth to eat but when I open the fridge nothing seems appealing. And I am totally off coffee and diet coke. Normally love them but diet coke only tasted good once (yest when we were out for lunch), whereas decaf coffee is like brown water lol. I still have it now and then as I always used to get a coffee on the way to work, but just not as enjoyable :)


----------



## Vankiwi

Hi ladies! I'm hoping this is the pregnancy that will give us our long awaited for second child.

I've had two scans so far and have another on Wednesday as well as the NIPT testing. We will definitely find out the gender! 

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## floridamomma

I hope I didn't bother anyone with that question. I just try to speak things into existent. Love as if this baby is promised to me. I feel like once I see the baby at 20-21 weeks I'll want to know but I really want the surprise.


----------



## BSelck24

No Florida thank you for asking that and sparking conversations for our babies in the future! It keeps us positive and looking forward!! :hugs:


----------



## lucy_x

iv just been and booked my 1st midwife appt. 18th July at 9am.
Feeling particularly sick today, haven't been able to eat much and keep thinking of things that make me feel sick lol 

I probably wont find out the gender this time round, as I have a feeling it will probably be our last baby - but we will see! x x


----------



## busytulip

Sweetkat I switched to caffeine free diet coke and it's just not the same! At least I can still handle my decaf tea, I'd be lost without it. At what point do they offer the Harmony test?

Welcome Vankiwi :wave: When is your EDD and I'll happily add you to the front?!

Oh no florida, I wasn't bothered by it. I just meant I didn't want to get ahead of myself by asking...hopefully I didn't speak out of turn. I love and appreciate your positive attitude :hugs:

lucy yay for feeling sick! Sorry nothing sounds good to eat though. How are you feeling about your appt. being a ways out?

Bselck is it this week that you were going on a trip?


----------



## glong88

Hi can I join??

I had a miscarriage last month at 6 weeks, no period since and I'm now 4weeks 1day pregnant due 19th Feb?


----------



## busytulip

We'd love to have you glong :hi:
Very sorry for your loss. We caught straight away after our MC as well. :hugs:


----------



## BSelck24

Hey glong!! 

Busy- yes! I leave for my trip tomorrow!! I'm nervous for the flight with my son without my husband, but I'm excited to be back home for a week and a half! Plus, when I get back, I will only have a week or less before my first scan! :happydance:


----------



## busytulip

Sending positive thoughts that your little guy will be well behaved for the flight.


----------



## Vankiwi

Glong! I was in the January group with you, so happy to see you here! Congratulations!

Thanks for the welcome Tulip! I'm due January 8th.

Been feeling sick on and off, but not too bad most days luckily.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Hello to all the new ladies! 

So I had some good news today... The EPU rang and have booked me in for a scan on the 23 June, so I have just over a week to go hopefully until I get to see a heartbeat. Really excited and nervous at the same time. I'll be 7 weeks on the scan date.

Have been feeling pretty rubbish for the last few days but not nauseous as such. Just tired and worn out. Have a feeling that the MS will hit soon though.

I think we will find out the sex of the baby when I get to 20 weeks, we did last time for practical reasons.

Hope you are all doing well x


----------



## lucy_x

> yay for feeling sick! Sorry nothing sounds good to eat though. How are you feeling about your appt. being a ways out?

Yeah it's a fair way out, the receptionist said they didn't offer appt before 10 weeks :wacko: just aswel I'm booking a scan for 7 weeks! Only 2 weeks to go! Hopefully see a sticky bean with a heartbeat :)


----------



## EverythingXd

Hey ladies, hope you're all doing good.

JoJo - I have a scan next week at EPU too when I'll be 7 weeks. Mine is on Monday 20th, I'll be 7+1. 

Re gender, I have 2 boys and I really wanted a girl 2nd pregnancy. I had an early scan to give myself more time to get over the disappointment if it was a boy. I think I just felt I couldn't possibly love another boy as much as DS1. I am totally smitten with both my DS's and know I would be with another, and so I said I wouldn't bother finding out if I had a 3rd baby. Similar to SweetKat though, I'm thinking it would be a good idea so I can stock up on some pink things. 

Starting to feel hungry and a bit sick if I haven't eaten for a while, and a bit sick if I've eaten a full dinner. So I guess MS is coming on nicely :thumbup:


----------



## Jojojojo76

EverythingXd said:


> JoJo - I have a scan next week at EPU too when I'll be 7 weeks. Mine is on Monday 20th, I'll be 7+1

Good luck with your scan next week. I'll be 7+1 when I have mine as well. Let's hope we both get to see a heartbeat x


----------



## EverythingXd

Jojojojo76 said:


> EverythingXd said:
> 
> 
> JoJo - I have a scan next week at EPU too when I'll be 7 weeks. Mine is on Monday 20th, I'll be 7+1
> 
> Good luck with your scan next week. I'll be 7+1 when I have mine as well. Let's hope we both get to see a heartbeat xClick to expand...

Thanks hunni, good luck with yours too :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Welcome to all the new ladies!! Sorry you have loaded but so glad you're joining us on this rainbow journey :hugs:. Fx for all the scans coming up. Post pictures so we can see the lo's!!

Let me tell you the one symptom I have the worst... Stinky awful pregnant lady farts lol. My husband gets mad every time I do it, he says its killer lol. I tell him it's the baby doing it not me.


----------



## lucy_x

Argh I wish sometimes I could detach my brain from myself.

This morning I had a very PMA, felt truly excited and fine for the first time for this pregnancy.
This evening my anxiety has crept back In, I'm nervous, nervous as hell. I don't think I could cope if there wasn't a heartbeat, or with another loss
I'm a statistics person, but I can't seem to find any reassuring facts on the likelihood of a second MMC to set my mind at ease. :( 

I'm feeling really very nauseous, which didn't happen last time....so that helps, but argh my brain is in overdrive tonight :(


Eta: did a little Googled, turns out whilst it does happen, the chance of another MMC is something like 10% instead of the typical 25% for a Mc in any pregnancy. The odds are in my favour, also for many many women they just didn't get symptoms, much like me with my MMC and as I'm suffering cramps, nausea and sore Boobs this pregnancy is already very different. Il just need to try and control my anxiety until I see a heartbeat, when the risk of a Mc drops to 3%


----------



## lucy_x

Ugh sorry for the rant
I do go on a bit :dohh:


----------



## EverythingXd

Lucy you really don't need to apologise! Have you seen how long some of my posts are?! :rofl: At least what you wrote was interesting haha!

I had symptoms with my MMC, but they definitely reduced at 9 weeks. I worried, but Dr Google reassured me that it was just the placenta taking over (even though I knew my MS hadn't faded until much nearer or soon after the 12 wk mark with my DS's). When I went for the 12 wk scan, I found out the loss of symptoms was when my baba died (8+5).


----------



## EverythingXd

Florida :rofl: at stinky pregnant lady farts! Mine were actually worse every month the day after I ovulated, totally eggy and gross :lol:


----------



## busytulip

Jojo glad your scan date has come through.

lucy ooh 2 more weeks, that's not bad at all. It's hard not to have a wobble given your experience. Unfortunately I fall in that 10% of unlucky individuals that has had more than 1 MMC and the unluckiest 3% that has miscarried after seeing a HB. Those bad feelings are bound to come and that's okay as long as we don't dwell there. :hugs:
_ Today we are pregnant..._
And sharing your feelings will never be seen as a rant or a burden here, standing with you luv.

You as well Everything. Loads of scans soon. I'm praying for lots of great outcomes and looking forward to sharing pics of our rainbows.

Florida had to laugh at your stinky bum :haha: Pregnancy is SO glamorous.


----------



## BSelck24

EverythingXd said:


> Hey ladies, hope you're all doing good.
> 
> JoJo - I have a scan next week at EPU too when I'll be 7 weeks. Mine is on Monday 20th, I'll be 7+1.
> 
> Re gender, I have 2 boys and I really wanted a girl 2nd pregnancy. I had an early scan to give myself more time to get over the disappointment if it was a boy. I think I just felt I couldn't possibly love another boy as much as DS1. I am totally smitten with both my DS's and know I would be with another, and so I said I wouldn't bother finding out if I had a 3rd baby. Similar to SweetKat though, I'm thinking it would be a good idea so I can stock up on some pink things.
> 
> Starting to feel hungry and a bit sick if I haven't eaten for a while, and a bit sick if I've eaten a full dinner. So I guess MS is coming on nicely :thumbup:

Everything- I think I may be having another boy and I think I would be slightly disappointed only because my DH says this will be our last child (as he has two daughters from a previous marriage). I told him let's have s healthy second baby and we will go from there and see what the future holds for more children. :) but he wants another boy to even out his two girls. 

I'm also in the exact boat as you when it comes to the nausea and eating habits. I'm nauseous and feel like I need to eat. Then I look into the fridge and nothing looks appealing. Then I eat something but the nausea doesn't always go away.



floridamomma said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies!! Sorry you have loaded but so glad you're joining us on this rainbow journey :hugs:. Fx for all the scans coming up. Post pictures so we can see the lo's!!
> 
> Let me tell you the one symptom I have the worst... Stinky awful pregnant lady farts lol. My husband gets mad every time I do it, he says its killer lol. I tell him it's the baby doing it not me.

Florida- i was dying when I read this!! Totally in the same boat last week!



busytulip said:


> Jojo glad your scan date has come through.
> 
> lucy ooh 2 more weeks, that's not bad at all. It's hard not to have a wobble given your experience. Unfortunately I fall in that 10% of unlucky individuals that has had more than 1 MMC and the unluckiest 3% that has miscarried after seeing a HB. Those bad feelings are bound to come and that's okay as long as we don't dwell there. :hugs:
> _ Today we are pregnant..._
> And sharing your feelings will never be seen as a rant or a burden here, standing with you luv.
> 
> You as well Everything. Loads of scans soon. I'm praying for lots of great outcomes and looking forward to sharing pics of our rainbows.
> 
> Florida had to laugh at your stinky bum :haha: Pregnancy is SO glamorous.

Busy and Lucy- I have had a MMC and MC both after seeing heartbeats :cry: so I too must fall into that 3% :( but that does not define very pregnancy I have and I refuse to let that define this pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetkat

I also had symptoms with my first MMC, really bad MS with throwing up which suddenly vanished for a few days at 8&5. Which is what prompted me to get an early scan at 9&3. Was told no heartbeat and baby measured around 8&3/ 8&4.

I am 9&4 today, and of course feeling mega paranoid. I have seen the heartbeat several times now and last time last week at 8&5. I am ok some days or parts of days and then feel really anxious at other times :(

Don't know whether to pay for harmony/ scan or just wait til 12 weeks. My appointment hasn't even come through yet. I didn't call the GP until yesterday to even ask for it as was feeling so paranoid, so fx it comes through this week or next week.

I am feeling sick and throwing up every morning, which sort of makes me feel a bit better. The irony lol


----------



## lucy_x

Oh God I'm so so sorry ladies that have had more than one MMC/mc :( how do you continue? I'd be such a wreck... I suppose theres not a lot we can do but hope and prey our current pregnancies continue well, please forgive me for saying I really hope I'm not also going to be in that 3%:(


----------



## EverythingXd

lucy_x said:


> Oh God I'm so so sorry ladies that have had more than one MMC/mc :( how do you continue? I'd be such a wreck... I suppose theres not a lot we can do but hope and prey our current pregnancies continue well, please forgive me for saying I really hope I'm not also going to be in that 3%:(

Hah, there's nothing to forgive... of course you don't want to be in the 3%! :thumbup: I hope none of us are again. I'm also a 3%er (there's a lot of us on this thread isn't there?!). I saw HB at 6+2 before my MMC. It was tough, I can't lie. I lost the baby only 5/6 months after having my ectopic when I lost my ovary and needed 4 pints blood transfusion. 2015 was annus horribilus for me - I also turned 40 that year, argh! I have everything crossed that 2016/17 is going to prove to be the healer for me and for all you girls :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

I also belong to the 3%. I have experienced recurrent miscarriage. I have 3 children youngest is 6. Then since December 2012 I lost 6 babies back to back before March 2015. I've had mmc but I knew when it was over. I just could feel it. This pregnancy I prayed for no symptoms and God delivered lol. I sometimes get a icky stomach but not often and my boobs feel heavy some days but that's it. I pray for this baby, thank God for this baby, and speak life into this baby everyday. I dreamed about (her hehe) last night. In my dream I had the most beautiful little girl. My husband as busy at work and she was born at I believe 35 weeks and I said I'd have a sip and see since she was too early to have a baby shower lol. Then I woke up and dream of her again. She was gorgeous.


----------



## lucy_x

I'm really not to sure about booking this scan in that case, I don't want to get my hopes up if they're is a heartbeat only to potentially get it dashed later on, I'm really on the fence. I thought 3% was pretty good odds, but there is a lot of lovely ladies that seem to fall into that category anyway.

I'm so sorry girls, life is incredibly cruel.

I dream of my baby too, well actually I dream of twins, so most probably am actually dreaming of my last pregnancy. Two tiny babies in a basket, weirdly in my cousins house. It's a dream that is so lovely when asleep, but complete torture when awake, it feels like my heart may burst.

Onto lighter things, I haven't felt so nauseous today, probably because iv eaten when I'm supposed to. Cramping is moving a little higher up, Boobs still sore, but more a shooting pain in the nipple and general heaviness than anything.

Hope you lovely lot are well :)

Oh and ugh, we have torrential rain here in the UK (Derbyshire) the farm is flooded and the animals are not happy, business is not going to be good this year!


----------



## cupcake23

Hello ladies, been awol due to horrid shift pattern plus sickness/ nausea.... I also have the lovely symptom of increased saliva &#9785;&#65039;, it's so disgusting, my mouth is constantly full, had enough so finally went to the GP to get referred to the midwives and to get some antiemetics, taking cyclizine, still feeling rough but the nausea is at bay. My boobs have got massive, started off as an a cup but definitely a c/d now, my hormones are going crazy, a work colleague hugged me the other day and I wanted to yelp in pain. 

It makes me so sad to read about recurrent miscarriages, I don't think I could ever cope again, my own mc was the most heartbreaking personal experience of my life, I keep telling myself to remain positive and all these lovely symptoms will be bring me closer to my baby, I just have to get through each trimester.


----------



## SanJan

Hi all :hi:

I'm just cautiously joining over. Based on my LMP, I'm close to 6Weeks, but I must be less than that as my cycle length is around 32-33 days. Will get it confirmed on my first scan on 21st.

This is our second pregnancy. With Ananya, the pregnancy ended sadly in 29 weeks due to severe IUGR, low-nil amniotic fluid and me getting pre-e. So, hoping and praying that we get our rainbow baby this time.


----------



## lucy_x

Hello SanJan and welcome. Congratulations on your pregnancy, I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!

I'm sorry for the loss of your daughter, completely heartbreaking :(


I took another clearblue this morning. Showing 3+ (22dpo) weeks, so hopefully everything is going as it should
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160615_101528.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Cupcake, I wish my bb's had gone up 3 cup sizes already lol! They have filled out a little but I'm still in a 34b, boo!

SanJan, so sorry to read about your daughter, that must have been devastating :hugs: Congratulations on your new pregnancy, I truly hope for a smooth pregnancy and birth for you x

Lucy yaay on getting your 3+ :happydance: Your hcg is right on track so that's got to be a great sign.

I was sat eating breakfast this morning with DS2 beside me, and he started rubbing my belly and said "mummy you have a baby in your tummy." I nearly spat my breakfast out! I don't think I've discussed it in front of him... maybe my belly is looking a bit bigger though!


----------



## floridamomma

SanJan welcome love. I'm so sorry for the loss of your daughter. Will your dr be doing any sort of monitoring to keep a closer eye on you? 

Lucy- Yayyyy for 3+!!!

Everything- kids and animals always know. It's so strange. But sweet


----------



## Jojojojo76

Reading everything's message got me thinking about when I will tell my DS about this pregnancy. I think I will leave it as long as possible. We told him about the first baby I miscarried and he found it really hard to come to terms with the fact that the baby had gone. What will you ladies be doing?


----------



## busytulip

Bselck I hope you've had safe travels

I hope your appointment comes through soon Sweetkat

Everything I had no idea what you had been through with your last. I'm so incredibly sorry. Definitely prayers for a healing 2016/17
Kids are so funny. How did you end up reacting to DS2?

Beautiful dreams florida. It'll be nice to see if you end up having a girl :winkwink:

You never know lucy, could be twins again ;) Fab digi!

Cupcake I'm glad that the meds are keeping the nausea at bay

Welcome SanJan :hi: Very sorry to hear of the loss of your daughter. FX'd for a beautiful scan on the 21st

Jojo with our last successful pregnancy we didn't tell the kids until I was after 17 weeks, by then I was starting to show. I'm not sure how long we'll be waiting...but definitely well into 2nd tri.

I've got another scan tomorrow. I teeter from anxious to excited. DH can't make it, maybe I should take a stress ball with me :haha:


----------



## Jojojojo76

Good luck with your scan Busytulip xx


----------



## lucy_x

busytulip said:


> You never know lucy, could be twins again ;) Fab digi!
> 
> I've got another scan tomorrow. I teeter from anxious to excited. DH can't make it, maybe I should take a stress ball with me :haha:

Good luck with the scan huni!


----------



## floridamomma

Good luck busy :hugs: prescan days are full of so many emotions. 

Jojo- we will also be waiting to tell. We plan on waiting until it's obvious before telling anyon


----------



## busytulip

Thanks ladies <3


----------



## EverythingXd

Busy, good luck for your scan tomorrow. My DH can't make mine on Monday either, so I know how you're feeling. You asked how I reacted to DS2 when he said I'd got a baby in my tummy... I just asked "what makes you say that?" thinking he would say I'd got a fat tummy and laugh, but he just repeated it.

I hadn't planned on telling our boys until after the 12 week scan (we hadn't told them about the MMC) but I may have to take DS2 with me to my scan on Monday. I might be able to leave him with my neighbour, but I can't think of an excuse she would believe, I usually go everywhere with him and she knows I don't "palm him off" lightly.


----------



## busytulip

I was trying to think of something to explain away why you needed her to watch him...
maybe one of the other ladies will have a great idea.


----------



## Jami888

hi ladies!!! Ive been out for a bit...trying to stay away from google. maybe its also that my nausea, cramping, and dizziness kicked in so I am reassured a little that things are going well. I feel super hungry and tired, but then whatever I eat I end up getting grossed out half way through it and burp it for the next 3 hours....:blush:

but here I am...back again...because tomorrow ill be 6 weeks and 3 days. that is when my last baby died in March in my last MC. I don't have another scan until next Friday. had one last week where we saw gest sac and yolk sac. DR said it looked great for 5 weeks. but here I am approaching the day I lost the last and its so unnerving. ive had anxiety all day long. I have been taking my aspirin and lovenox everyday like im supposed to so hopefully this one has a better shot.


----------



## floridamomma

Everything- can you say you are going to a spa appt or a quick workout?

Jami- congrats on reaching your milestone. I know it's scary but just try to remain positive through it and look forward to your next scan,


----------



## Vankiwi

Everything went well with my scan! Measuring 2 days ahead with apparently a very active baby! Had the Harmony test too so might know the gender as early as the end of next week!

Big sigh of relief. As for when we will tell DD, I haven't decided yet. She was at the scan today but busy on an app as we didn't want to call attention to it just yet. We will probably tell our families once we have the screening results back.


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats vankiwi!!! Are you going to find out the sex from the harmony test?


----------



## Vankiwi

Yes we will! I'm excited! Starting to think this baby might actually be one that sticks.


----------



## EverythingXd

floridamomma said:


> Everything- can you say you are going to a spa appt or a quick workout?

Unfortunately I don't do either of those things and my neighbour knows that :blush: Thank you though :) I'm thinking I might get away with it with DS as its not going to look like a baby yet. 

Jami - sending you a big hug :hugs: That's a big milestone for you, and one I'm sure you'll be glad to be on the other side of. Once you can get today out of the way, it won't be long until your next scan, and hopefully you will get to see a heartbeat.

Vankiwi that's fantastic news, so happy for you! :happydance: How exciting, will you let us know the gender? Can't wait for our first gender reveal lol.


----------



## Vankiwi

Everything - sure! I can't wait to find out. We've kept all of DD's clothes so I'll either be very thankful I kept them, or have a big purge!


----------



## SanJan

Congrats on the scan Vankiwi :happydance:

Jami - Big hugs :hugs: And congrats on reaching the milestone too. 

Everything - You can just say you are visiting a patient in the hospital and don't want to take a kid along.

Busy - Good luck on the scan :)

And thanks for the welcome everyone :flower: Every single day is equally anxious and exciting. And as the scan day comes near, I'm kind of panicking about that too - debating whether it's too early to see anything that'll add to my worries. Thankfully, I'm with different doctor now who is much better and they already had a plan laid out when I went for pre-conception counselling around 7 months back. Once we find the heartbeat and that this pregnancy is viable, she'll have me started on aspirin. So, praying that things goes well this time.


----------



## Jojojojo76

EverythingXd said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Everything- can you say you are going to a spa appt or a quick workout?
> 
> Unfortunately I don't do either of those things and my neighbour knows that :blush: Thank you though :) I'm thinking I might get away with it with DS as its not going to look like a baby yet.Click to expand...

You could just say you have a hospital appointment and leave it at that? If she asks any questions you could say it is a gynae exam or smear or something? I doubt she'll ask for any more info!


----------



## EverythingXd

Thank you Jojo and SanJan for your ideas about hospital appt. I might use one of those, they're better than anything I could come up with!


----------



## Jlou89

Congrats Ladies on all your BFPS, Im currently 6+5 with my Rainbow after losing my baby in January. Ive got sore bbs and feel light headed if I don't eat for long periods but generally feel really well.

How are you all feeling? x


----------



## lucy_x

Jlou89 said:


> Congrats Ladies on all your BFPS, Im currently 6+5 with my Rainbow after losing my baby in January. Ive got sore bbs and feel light headed if I don't eat for long periods but generally feel really well.
> 
> How are you all feeling? x

Hello :wave: sorry for your loss, I also lost in Jan, twins. 
I thought ny symptoms had gone, but seems not, I have sore Bbs, a very weird taste in my mouth, metallic almost. Very slight nausea, was worse at the beginning of the week but slightly still here, extreme hunger and the lovely lovely symptom of frequent urination. Seriously I only went 5 mins ago and I still need to go.

Here's hoping to a smooth and healthy pregnancy for you!


----------



## Jami888

hey yall! hows everyones symptoms treating them? im having fatigue...needing afternoon naps on my lunch break, i feel so HOT, gas...lots of it, bloating, dizziness, nausea pretty much all day, and very hungry. but once I eat I feel sick. breast tenderness is barely there but all the other symptoms are semi reassuring


----------



## EverythingXd

Hey Jami, you poor thing with all day nausea. I read that some docs prescribe vitamin B6 for MS. Have you asked doc if there's anything you could take for it?

Symptoms for me are dizziness, hunger, and nausea if hungry or if eaten a lot, and bb's that get sore by evening each day. Oh, and waking middle of each night for an hour or more.

And Jami, let's not forget our bruised tummies from the injections... worst bit of the day for me, injecting.


----------



## busytulip

Jami it's hard coming up on those milestones. :hugs: Bless you for those lovenox injections. I didn't realize that you were also having daily injections Everything. You poor dears. Anything for our rainbows <3

Vankiwi great news on your scan! I'm excited that we'll soon have a 'gender reveal' :dance: Do you have any inkling one way or the other boy/girl?

SanJan I'm glad that you've got a plan in place already. 

Welcome Jlou! :flower: Do you have your first appointment scheduled already?

Those are some great symptoms lucy :)

Other than extreme tiredness a few hours after each progesterone dose I have almost no symptoms at all.
My scan was perfect today though. Baby is measuring right on track and we saw that beautiful heart beating away still. Oh and the large bleed that I had last week is completely gone. We lost our sweet Avery at 6+5, so that's another milestone passed. We're officially further along than we have been in our last 3 pregnancies. I'm feeling really blessed. Another scan next week.

I hope all of our ladies are doing well. We've got a lot of scans coming up and I'm praying for amazing news all around!

Here's a pic of our little blueberry from today at 7+2


Scans from the early weeks are always a bit weird aren't they?


----------



## Vankiwi

Great news on the scan Busy! Passing those milestones is always a good feeling.

I don't really have an inkling. I was convinced DD was a boy until our gender scan so that was my first mommy instinct fail! :haha:


----------



## EverythingXd

Busy - aww your little blueberry! :cloud9: So happy for your great scan, and passing milestones. Will your next scan be 12 weeks or do you have another early one?

Yes, I'm on injections too as I also have a clotting disorder. Had my first DVT at 21 after my first flight abroad, 2nd one after only a 2 hour return flight when I was early 30's, then my last one 10 weeks post partum after DS2 was born. The whole of my right leg clotted that time. What with that history and the ectopic, I think I've used 4 of my 9 cat's lives! :haha: Like you said though, anything for our babies :baby:


----------



## floridamomma

Busy- congrats again! So glad that bleed cleared up and it's so amazing when you pass milestones. Just amazing. 

Everything and Jami- I took lovenox with my last pregnancy. I think the worst for me was that little burn I would get if I injected the medicine too fast. But whatever takes like busy said.


----------



## cupcake23

Lovely scan Busy! 

Everything your post made me lol &#128514;, can't imagine having to take injections everyday, how long will you take them after birth? 6 weeks?

I think I jinxed myself after my last post, my vomiting increased despite taking cyclizine, plus it makes me so drowsy, so hard to function, just trying to count the days down, I'm no where near hyperemesis status which makes me happy, so that's a blessing.

Has anyone got anything special planned for the weekend/ Father's Day?


----------



## Jojojojo76

I've been really rubbish about Father's Day. In my defence I did ask my OH what he would like for a present and he didn't come up with any suggestions. So, so far I have got him a card and might suggest lunch out but that is it &#128563;

My symptoms aren't that strong at the moment. Mainly tiredness, sore boobs and feeling generally weak. I'm lucky to stay awake after 9 p.m. At the moment. I'm trying not to read in to the lack of symptoms and am very glad I have my scan next week.

Lovely scan Busytulip &#128077;


----------



## lucy_x

Great scan, Busy 

Good God iv been tired today, my eyes can barley stay open, looking forward to bed. Starting to feel more positive about this pregnancy


----------



## EverythingXd

Lucy, loving your positivity today :thumbup:

Cupcake, it's usually 6 weeks post partum but I am on Warfarin for life now so I'm not sure if they will just switch me back over to Warfarin after the birth. I actually can't remember if I am OK to take Warfarin while breastfeeding :wacko:

I'm taking my boys over to see my parents tomorrow. I just texted my brother to let him know we would be there if he is free (he lives like half a mile away from parents) and he replied he's painting his kitchen so no. Literally he would rather watch paint dry than see us! :rofl:

Something a little odd just happened while I was sat watching tv this evening... I got Braxton Hicks! What the hell?!! I'm 6 and a half weeks!


----------



## lucy_x

EverythingXd said:


> Lucy, loving your positivity today :thumbup:
> 
> Something a little odd just happened while I was sat watching tv this evening... I got Braxton Hicks! What the hell?!! I'm 6 and a half weeks!

Iv been getting something something similar, not strong enough to call Bh but still there, I looked through the posts I made when I was premnant at the same stage as my son and I had then then too. I'm gonna assume it's because we are more aware of our uterus growing as we know what it feels like after 2 children!


----------



## busytulip

Vankiwi I'm the same way. DH is better at guessing gender than I am :haha:

Everything I have another on Wednesday, if that looks good then we'll have another 2 weeks following that. Of course after you answered I remembered you sharing on the other thread. How scary, so sorry you've been through all of that. 
That's awful about your brother, but it did make me giggle. 

Oh cupcake you poor thing. Phenergan makes me feel the exact same way. Is there something else they'd be willing to give you instead? Medications they offer here are quite different so I apologize that I don't have much advice to offer. I do know that here we use cyclizine an anti-motion sickness med and not so much an anti-emetic.

No special holiday plans here. DH is playing golf today. We may go to the Waterpark tomorrow. We talked about grilling, but we'll have to see where the day takes us.

Jojo you aren't the only one symptom-less. It is a worrying thing isn't it. :hugs: Positive thoughts for your scan!!!

lucy sorry you're so exhausted, that's hard with others to care for.

florida do you not need to be on injections with every pregnancy?

I hope that our quieter ladies are doing okay.
I really haven't ventured over to the trimester or other monthly group boards yet. Is it just me?


----------



## Jlou89

Thank you Lucy so sorry to for the loss of your twins. Right back at ya, hope your pregnancy is smooth sailing.!

Yes Busy I have a scan and apt at the EPAU on the 27th June. 

Sound like some of you are really suffering with your pregnancy symptoms. I have had a bit of spotting today while at work, I came home rested up and it has subsided, I have quite a strenuous job and can be on my feet for 8 hours a day, Think I'm going to struggle with that. Especially not knowing why I miscarried last time. 

I'm trying to stay positive, my bbs are still hurting and I'm sooo tired can barely stay awake. I am feeling nauseous every now and then but I'm so anxious I keep thinking I'm making it up. 

wishing you all smooth sailing pregnancies xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

busytulip said:


> I really haven't ventured over to the trimester or other monthly group boards yet. Is it just me?

I've not ventured over to those boards either. Feel much happier hanging out here with you guys &#128512;


----------



## busytulip

Jlou I'm glad the bleeding has subsided. Is there any way you can be given lighter duties? I'm glad that your appt. isn't that far away.

Jojo I feel the same :) 
Not that other ladies aren't supportive, just that it's different when you're having a wobble to talk to other ladies who understand vs. those who don't.
And I'd feel badly to post, because I wouldn't want to bring in negativity or cause unnecessary stress.


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies. I just found out that I'm pregnant and due Feb 27th. I've been TTC since April 2014. I'm 41 and have low ovarian reserve (so not the greatest quality of eggs). I've suffered two losses (one ectopic and one MMC at 9 weeks). 

Now on to the happier stuff . . . I have 2 DDs but they are grown. DH has no children. I was thrilled to make him an expectant dad for Father's Day! I am SO hopeful that we will be cuddling out LO in February, but I'm also terrified by the prior losses.


----------



## busytulip

Welcome TTC74 :wave: A bfp is a fantastic Father's Day gift. Will you soon schedule your booking in appt.?


----------



## SanJan

Welcome TTC74! Congrats on the BFP and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:

Busy, congrats on the lovely scan :happydance:

For ladies with no symptoms, don't worry much. I had absolutely no symptoms till Friday, except occasional sore bbs, but last two days, I'm starting to have nausea almost throughout the day. It's not still that bad and subsides she I eat something carb, but now I'm hoping it doesn't become sever like last time when I used to throw up at least twice a day till 14 weeks.

I'm still dreading the scan on Tuesday. I'm just hoping and praying that we get to see the heartbeat that'll put my mind to rest.

Anyone else getting scans in this week?


----------



## Vankiwi

I have a scan on Tuesday as part of my first trimester screening. It's really detailed so it's 30-40mins, should be fun!

Congrats TTC74!


----------



## TTC74

I had my first beta yesterday. I go back in for a followup beta Monday. I suspect that they will schedule my 6 week scan at that time. My RE won't turn me over to the OB until after my 8 week scan.


----------



## Sweetkat

Hello ladies

Been away due to quite bad MS and my mum visiting :)

TTC74 - congrats and hope all goes smoothly with this pregnancy.

Busy - congrats on your scan :). Such a relief to hear the hb.

I am sort of reassured by my nausea and have had the 12 week scan appointment through (at 12&5 even though I asked for it between 11 and 12 weeks because of previous MMCs if possible). So I am counting down the days - about 16/17 days depending on how you count :).

Happy Father's Day everyone. DD has been colouring in a card but then said it's not for daddy it's for mummy. lol


----------



## Jojojojo76

Hi Sanjan! I have an early scan on Thursday. I'll be 7+1. Am nervous too but I've taken the day off work so I don't have to stress about coming up with an excuse for the appointment.

Welcome TTC74. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Sweetkat said:


> I am sort of reassured by my nausea and have had the 12 week scan appointment through (at 12&5 even though I asked for it between 11 and 12 weeks because of previous MMCs if possible). So I am counting down the days - about 16/17 days depending on how you count

Not long to go now Sweetkat until your 12 week scan. Bet you can't wait!


----------



## Sweetkat

Jojojojo76 said:


> Hi Sanjan! I have an early scan on Thursday. I'll be 7+1. Am nervous too but I've taken the day off work so I don't have to stress about coming up with an excuse for the appointment!

Good luck for your scan. I had my first one at 6&3 quickly followed by another at 7 weeks cos was told baby measuring behind. Turns out scan wasn't accurate.


Keeping fingers crossed for a good scan for you :)


----------



## Sweetkat

Jojojojo76 said:


> Sweetkat said:
> 
> 
> I am sort of reassured by my nausea and have had the 12 week scan appointment through (at 12&5 even though I asked for it between 11 and 12 weeks because of previous MMCs if possible). So I am counting down the days - about 16/17 days depending on how you count
> 
> Not long to go now Sweetkat until your 12 week scan. Bet you can't wait!Click to expand...

Can't wait and a bit worried re being told stb is wrong and also re all the chromosomal anomalies but then I am 35 so fx all ok.


----------



## TTC74

I'm irritated as all get out. The progesterone that was supposed to be called in yesterday never was. So I was on the phone with the nurse this morning while my husband was on the phone with the Dr making sure the dang thing got called in. It shouldn't be this hard!


----------



## Jlou89

I hope so Busy going in to speak to my manager Wednesday, He's pretty good so he should be accommodating. I cant wait for my scan. 

Welcome TTC74, congratulations on your BFP.


----------



## TTC74

Okay, I've got the progesterone. Hopefully, it will keep this pregnancy intact for a H&H 9 months.


----------



## Vankiwi

Those of you that have taken/are taking progesterone, when are you stopping it?


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi TTC, welcome :wave: Is your progesterone level low or is it just precautionary?


----------



## TTC74

It's precuationary due to age and the RPL. And, I believe my RE said until 12 weeks.


----------



## lucy_x

Congrats on your BFP, TTC74 :flower: here's hoping to a happy and healthy 9 months.

Still feeling nauseous and exhausted here, Oh doesn't seem to get it, says 'your only 5 weeks how can you be so tired' :dohh: I'm also extremely moody, snapping everyone's heads off. I don't remember this last time!


----------



## EverythingXd

TTC74 said:


> It's precuationary due to age and the RPL. And, I believe my RE said until 12 weeks.

Thanks for replying. I'm the same age with previous ectopic and MMC, but my docs won't let me have it :nope: They tested and said level was 50 nmol/l at around 5 weeks which was in range so no further action. I've read so many ladies on here getting it as precautionary and wish they had let me too. I still might get it for myself but I'm going to ask for my levels to be re-checked tomorrow.


----------



## EverythingXd

lucy_x said:


> Congrats on your BFP, TTC74 :flower: here's hoping to a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Still feeling nauseous and exhausted here, Oh doesn't seem to get it, says 'your only 5 weeks how can you be so tired' :dohh: I'm also extremely moody, snapping everyone's heads off. I don't remember this last time!

I told my OH first trimester, for me, is by far the worst in my experience. Yet it's the bit where I get least sympathy - most people don't even know and my OH thinks the same as yours, that baby is so small it can't be bad. Not only is there physical symptoms going on like MS and fatigue but also the constant worry of whether everything is ok.


----------



## TTC74

Ditto. I'm not having significant symptoms yet, but I know that I'll be exhausted by the end of the week based on my last pregnancy. DH tries to be sensitive, but he just doesn't understand why I'm so exhausted so early. Then, add in the moodiness and . . . I just wish we could loan our hormones to DHs for one hour. :haha:


----------



## busytulip

SanJan FX'd for a great scan Tues. and hoping that your sickness doesn't become really bad.

Wow Vankiwi, other than the 20 week anomaly scan I don't think I've ever had a scan last that long. With the exception of nuchal fold measurements what are they looking at/for? Happy 11 weeks!

TTC praying for an amazing doubling time. I had a similar experience with getting my Progesterone, it took all day on the phone back and forth between the OB and Pharmacist. Then they didn't have enough on hand so they ended up giving me a partial fill. I'm glad you've got the progesterone in hand now, I know what a relief that is.

Sorry to hear that MS has kept you away Sweetkat, hopefully it begins to subside soon. Wishing that the next 2+ weeks until your scan flies by. 

That was really smart to take the day off for your scan Jojo, I have been a mess the last few scan days. Good luck, I'm hopeful for fantastic news!

Jlou FX'd your manager is very sweet and understanding. Let us know how the meeting goes.

Sorry your OH isn't being very understanding lucy. :( Men can be meat-heads sometimes. :haha:

Everything I think it's a really great idea to have your levels re-checked. Happy 7 weeks!

I think it was Vankiwi that asked. I'm on Progesterone as well and my OB would like to keep me on it until at least 16 weeks.
Lately I've not been cranky/moody. I'm more emotional and cry at everything, it's ridiculous.

How is everyone doing as far as baby bloat?
Some days after dinner I look about 5 months along :shock:


----------



## Vankiwi

Busy yes it was me that asked about progesterone - I'm taking it too but the doctor hasn't said when to stop! I'll ask on Tuesday. 

For my scan they're looking at placenta issues, any fetal issues, and chromosomal markers.


----------



## busytulip

It may make a difference if you're taking it as precaution (like TTC said) or if you have known issues. 
When I was getting blood draws they noticed a sharp drop and then put me on the highest dosage possible. (200mg/ 3xdaily)


----------



## Vankiwi

Mine was just precautionary. I wasn't on it with DD. I take 200mg twice a day.


----------



## EverythingXd

It seems quite a few of you are on progesterone. Are you all on tablet form or the cream?

I've had my scan at EPU this morning. Baby is in the right place and measuring one day ahead 7+2 :cloud9: Feeling relieved. Still worried until baby ok at 12 week scan. 

Asked nurse at hospital about testing progesterone. She said I will need to speak to my midwife. Rang docs to get booking in appointment with midwife and receptionist said midwife will ring me within 2 weeks. So it could be ages before I get progesterone re-checked (if they agree to do it at all). I'm therefore thinking I will just get myself some off Amazon or something but not sure which type / dose to go for. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Jojojojo76

Great news about your scan Everything!


----------



## busytulip

Great news about your scan Everything. I'm glad it was able to bring you some relief. Will you now have to wait until 20 weeks, or will you be able to get another scan before then?

I have a few friends that use Natpro, it's a natural progesterone cream, and they give it high marks. I looked at their ordering site and it says that they ship to 'most' countries, but weren't specific. Here's their website for more info Natpro 
If you have a look around it talks a little bit about dosing and administration. I hope that's a little helpful.
I'm taking the tablets. During the day I take them orally and at night I insert one vaginally. But not all tablets are for both purposes. We did discuss injections, but thankfully my Progesterone levels were doing well with just the tablets.
Were you able to get a keepsake from your scan?


----------



## TTC74

Beta hcg = 70 (19 - 48 hours ago). I'm thrilled with this number. I have my first ultrasound scheduled for July 11th!


----------



## lucy_x

So, 6 weeks today I feel like iv been hit by a bus. Nausea all day, my appetite has gone completely and nothing feels appetising. Except peaches, which isn't unusual for me as it was a major craving with my pregnancy with my daughter! So all good here.

Hope everyone is well?

I don't know whether to book my scan for a week today @ 7 weeks or two weeks @ 8 weeks, I need reassurance and I need it soon, but I'd also like to see a little more than a blob :haha: I'm reassured by my nausea, however I don't want it to give me flash hope!


----------



## EverythingXd

Busy, thanks for the info. I'll look into that. Here in the UK we get a NHS free scan around 12 weeks. It is at this point that they can check the nuchal fold to calculate risk of Down's Syndrome. We then get another at 20 weeks. 

In my previous 2 full-term pregnancies I also got a 30 week NHS scan to check growth due to the blood-clotting disorder I've got. 

Lucy, I'd probably try to wait until 8 weeks seeing as you have strong symptoms that might help you through the next week or so. Although, it depends how crazy worried you will be over the next week and whether you might be able to get another scan a couple of weeks later x


----------



## Jlou89

Great news about your scan EverythingXd!!

Lucy I know the feeling, I'm so glad I'm exhausted and sick but then wonder if I'm convinvcing myself I'm feeling sick. Feel like a crazy women.

I have an 8 week scan booked in for next Monday, and will have my usual 12 week scan. Then cervical checks from 16 weeks. I miscarried my last pregnancy just before 16 weeks so I'm debating whether too book a private at 14 weeks to ease my mind.


----------



## Jami888

Hi ladies!! Just wanted to pop in. Had a scan today due to spotting. Baby is measuring 6 weeks 2 days with a perfectly beating heart at 120 bpm. I do have a SCH that is tiny according to my Dr at 1 cm. I've never had one, but I've had every other pregnant complication so it doesn't surprise me that I'd have this now. Now I just have to stay away from DTD but I am over the moon!! I haven't seen a heartbeat in my most recent 2 mcs so this is a milestone. Has anyone had one of these bleeds? Did everything turn out ok if you did? Baby #3 due Feb 11!!!!


----------



## Sweetkat

Just waiting for a scan - so worried sth could be wrong. Will update after :)

Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Sweetkat

Baby stopped growing at 10 weeks. Consultant said it could have happened any day at the pregnancy could have slowed down towards the end - so could have been this morning.

Just going to work and totally numb. Crying at the train station in front of all these people. Third time in a row and so close to 12 weeks.

Now I get to choose whether to have surgery (which they advise) or wait for it to happen naturally (which they don't advise, as I could have very severe bleeding and have to come to A&E).

Now have black mascara dripping down my face.


----------



## SanJan

@Everything - Great news about the scan :)

@Lucy - Depends how much of a worrier you are. If your symptoms are strong enough to be noticed, I would suggest waiting. But either ways 7 weeks is not really that early - you'll get to see the heartbeat which can reassure you for another week.

@ Jami - Good news on the scan. Don't worry much about the SCH, esp., when Dr had said it's very tiny. I haven't had one but have seen many ladies in this forum who had gone on to have a healthy pregnancy.

@SweetKat - All the best. Sending prayers and hugs your ways :hugs:

As for me, I had a scan today and we could see a minute little bean flickering away :happydance: As expected, my dates were approx. behind a week as per LMP - but since I knew I ovulated atleast a week later, I wasn't surprised. Dr. said it looks only like around 5+3 weeks - very tiny so, I'll have to go for a proper dating scan on 05 July again. And I got prescription for both progesterone and Baby aspirin today. Hoping the next two weeks roll by fast.


----------



## Sweetkat

They could send the baby away for testing - she said the nuchal fold looks big but that could have happened after the baby died. So I get to have tests now for why this keeps happening but she said there most likely won't be an answer.


----------



## SanJan

@SweetKat - So Sorry Hun :hugs: Will be praying for you! Hope you get your rainbow soon. Will they offer some more tests this time?


----------



## SanJan

Have you got tested for any clotting disorders? If not, can you ask them and see if you need to be in aspirin for the next pregnancy?


----------



## Jlou89

Jami888 said:


> Hi ladies!! Just wanted to pop in. Had a scan today due to spotting. Baby is measuring 6 weeks 2 days with a perfectly beating heart at 120 bpm. I do have a SCH that is tiny according to my Dr at 1 cm. I've never had one, but I've had every other pregnant complication so it doesn't surprise me that I'd have this now. Now I just have to stay away from DTD but I am over the moon!! I haven't seen a heartbeat in my most recent 2 mcs so this is a milestone. Has anyone had one of these bleeds? Did everything turn out ok if you did? Baby #3 due Feb 11!!!!

Hey Jami, glad you got your milestone and everything went well with your scan. I don't have any personal experience with an SCH. I have a friend that had a small SCH, and shes currently 32 weeks pregnant. I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Sweetkat

SanJan said:


> Have you got tested for any clotting disorders? If not, can you ask them and see if you need to be in aspirin for the next pregnancy?

Second MMC they think was a chromosomal issue as yolk sack was too big. This time consultant said fold on back of baby's neck looks large (but fluid could have collected after the baby stopped growing).

Have to have a D&C as am post 9 weeks and they will send baby away for testing. Consultant mentioned clotting issues but said that this accounts for a very small percentage of losses.

My OH takes methotrexate and has poor morphology (6%). This could be a potential issue? Apparently DNA fragmentation in sperm can cause losses.

If it's so many chromosomal issues in a row, what would cause them?? I thought was safe as so close to 12 weeks and had 4 scans with good hb, but there you go. Still ended in an MMC :(


----------



## busytulip

TTC that's a great doubling time. :) Will you be having more draws or just wait until your scan?

lucy if you can manage I'd definitely hold off until 8 weeks, baby will less blob-like

Jlou you mean cervical checks via ultrasound right? where they check for shortening? I could understand why you'd want to book a private scan a bit earlier that 16 weeks given your history.

Great news on you scan Jami. I had an SCH with the twins and with this pregnancy as well. Yours is really small so most likely it will resolve on it's own without any issues. It's mainly when they are as big as the gest. sac that you see any complications. 

SanJan that's wonderful news. :dance: Roll on 2 weeks!


----------



## busytulip

Sweetkat I am so very sorry. My heart is breaking for you. :cry:
We had our Avery sent away for testing, unfortunately we didn't get any answers. Most people don't. 
I've only ever MC naturally, our latest lost was 9+5. I've heard that a D&C is much kinder on you physically that far gone.
I wish I could take this hurt from you, no one deserves this. :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Sweetkat - I am so sorry for your loss. 

AFM - No more blood draw. Just waiting the 3 weeks for the scan. I'm sure I'll go insane during the wait. I'm having so many uterine sensations that are freaking me out even though I know it's normal.


----------



## Sweetkat

busytulip said:


> Sweetkat I am so very sorry. My heart is breaking for you. :cry:
> We had our Avery sent away for testing, unfortunately we didn't get any answers. Most people don't.
> I've only ever MC naturally, our latest lost was 9+5. I've heard that a D&C is much kinder on you physically that far gone.
> I wish I could take this hurt from you, no one deserves this. :hugs:

Thank you for your kind words. I sort of didn't get attached, as in my heart of hearts i thought sth would go wrong, but I still didn't expect this to happen three times in a row.

I had a grim experience at 8&4 loss, where I took the medication, bled for a day, then all was quiet, and then two weeks later had a horrendous bleed for about 5 hours. It was so heavy I thought I would have to go to A&E. I am scared it could be worse as am 10 days further along. The consultant said I might end up in A&E anyway for emergency surgery. And I don't think I could cope with waiting for 2 weeks again :(

So sad that instead of a baby I get to have surgery under general anaesthetic :(. 

I am also scared of trying again in case the same thing happens almost 11 weeks in. Sigh.

Thank you for your support.


----------



## Jlou89

I am so very sorry for your loss SweetKat.

Yes busy I will have scan of my cervix from 16-24 weeks, because they don't know why I miscarried, but they believe it was due to an incompetent cervix or my placenta detaching. So I am on Asprin and will also have a detailed scan at 20 weeks to check the blood flow to the placenta.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Sweetkat said:


> busytulip said:
> 
> 
> Sweetkat I am so very sorry. My heart is breaking for you. :cry:
> We had our Avery sent away for testing, unfortunately we didn't get any answers. Most people don't.
> I've only ever MC naturally, our latest lost was 9+5. I've heard that a D&C is much kinder on you physically that far gone.
> I wish I could take this hurt from you, no one deserves this. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. I sort of didn't get attached, as in my heart of hearts i thought sth would go wrong, but I still didn't expect this to happen three times in a row.
> 
> I had a grim experience at 8&4 loss, where I took the medication, bled for a day, then all was quiet, and then two weeks later had a horrendous bleed for about 5 hours. It was so heavy I thought I would have to go to A&E. I am scared it could be worse as am 10 days further along. The consultant said I might end up in A&E anyway for emergency surgery. And I don't think I could cope with waiting for 2 weeks again :(
> 
> So sad that instead of a baby I get to have surgery under general anaesthetic :(.
> 
> I am also scared of trying again in case the same thing happens almost 11 weeks in. Sigh.
> 
> Thank you for your support.Click to expand...

Am so sorry you are having to go through this again. My heart goes out to you xx


----------



## Sweetkat

Jojojojo76 said:


> Sweetkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busytulip said:
> 
> 
> Sweetkat I am so very sorry. My heart is breaking for you. :cry:
> We had our Avery sent away for testing, unfortunately we didn't get any answers. Most people don't.
> I've only ever MC naturally, our latest lost was 9+5. I've heard that a D&C is much kinder on you physically that far gone.
> I wish I could take this hurt from you, no one deserves this. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. I sort of didn't get attached, as in my heart of hearts i thought sth would go wrong, but I still didn't expect this to happen three times in a row.
> 
> I had a grim experience at 8&4 loss, where I took the medication, bled for a day, then all was quiet, and then two weeks later had a horrendous bleed for about 5 hours. It was so heavy I thought I would have to go to A&E. I am scared it could be worse as am 10 days further along. The consultant said I might end up in A&E anyway for emergency surgery. And I don't think I could cope with waiting for 2 weeks again :(
> 
> So sad that instead of a baby I get to have surgery under general anaesthetic :(.
> 
> I am also scared of trying again in case the same thing happens almost 11 weeks in. Sigh.
> 
> Thank you for your support.Click to expand...
> 
> Am so sorry you are having to go through this again. My heart goes out to you xxClick to expand...

Thank you. I was hoping for a baby this time, but clearly not meant to be :(


----------



## lucy_x

Sweetkat - my heart breaks for you, you and your family are in my thoughts. How life can be so cruel as to do that to you not once but three times I will never know. Be kind to yourself over the next few weeks :(


----------



## BSelck24

Hi ladies!!

I've been lurking while on vacation but I had to stop in and give hugs to you sweetkat!! So very sorry for your loss! Praying for you! :hugs:

I will give my update when I return home in a few days!!


----------



## EverythingXd

Sweetkat, I'm so sorry to read your sad news :cry: It feels extra cruel to have seen the heartbeat, and so painful for it to happen so close to your scan. Please take care of each other and grieve for your loss. 

I hope you get some answers. Did you say your OH is on methotrexate? Have you mentioned this to your doc? Only, I read that both men and women should discontinue its use at least 3 months prior to trying for a baby, so this could be the reason (I'm no expert though, just what I read on the Internet).

Sending you hugs :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Busy- I'm super late but no i don't have to take injections anymore. I never really needed them. It was more of a throw everything at the wall and see what sticks kind of thing. Unfortunately it didn't work. 

Ttc- welcome and hoping this is your rainbow!


----------



## floridamomma

SweetKat- sending you so much love and hugs. I know how hard it is to have multiple losses in a row. I know methotrexate can cause issues with dna as its given to cancer patients and alters Dna and replication. I'd talk to your dr about it. I didn't have a d&c but I went in to my ob and I was actively mcing, she was able to send my baby to be tested and it was a chromosally normal baby as well. It may give you some insight of you do it. Either way we are here for you.


----------



## floridamomma

Hi all!!! Been on vacation. Glad to see so many symptoms coming, scans, etc. I'm still hanging in. Having mainly good days. Some nausea here and there and tired of course. Still haven't scheduled a scan or appt. will be 8 weeks Friday. I also haven't gone over to any first tri boards. I have found in the past they don't really understand.


----------



## lucy_x

floridamomma said:


> . I also haven't gone over to any first tri boards. I have found in the past they don't really understand.

I hover in the first tri, answer questions mainly about worry/anxiety or I go on symptom searches haha

I must say this group is my saviour, all you ladies are fairly regular in here and it's so nice to have people who understand, I can't wait to all have babies together and all be on a parenting board together :) :hugs: for all my 'friends' in here x x x


----------



## Jami888

omg sweetkat im so sorry. how devastating. this is so unfair for us ladies who keep having miscarriages. there are people out there who have plenty of children and have never had one single miscarriage and then women like us who have them repeatedly. it is not fair at all. one day you will get your baby...so hang on. and when you do you will cherish her/him more than life itself. I lost my first 2 at 12 and 8 weeks before I had my son. after the second they discovered my bloodclotting issue. I got on bloodthinners and the next baby like magic was born fine! the 2nd as well. and wouldn't you know, I didn't take meds anymore because of insurance issues and sure enough I had two more miscarriages. now im back on the shots and just saw a heartbeat. I would be asking the dr not only to test the baby but to do bloods on you. rule out RH factor, blood clotting disorders, and what not.
hugs to you and keep trying. it WILL happen :hugs:


----------



## EverythingXd

Only had my scan on Monday, but now I'm worried again already. That didn't give me relief for long did it? I woke an hour or so ago (which I have been waking around 1am most nights). I've laid here for an hour messing around on my phone but don't feel sick :shrug: I had got so I was having to go downstairs for food because I felt so sick. I didn't feel so bad last night but I put it down to having a late dinner. I ate a little later last night, but I woke 2 hours later too so I was asleep for the same time since eating. Not feeling sick at all. Oh please don't do this to me again :cry:


----------



## Sweetkat

EverythingXd said:


> Sweetkat, I'm so sorry to read your sad news :cry: It feels extra cruel to have seen the heartbeat, and so painful for it to happen so close to your scan. Please take care of each other and grieve for your loss.
> 
> I hope you get some answers. Did you say your OH is on methotrexate? Have you mentioned this to your doc? Only, I read that both men and women should discontinue its use at least 3 months prior to trying for a baby, so this could be the reason (I'm no expert though, just what I read on the Internet).
> 
> Sending you hugs :hugs:

Thank you so much for your response.

Yes the insert in the medicine says stop for at least 6 months. He did stop for a year with our DD.

After that he tried to stop but he is in a lot lot lot of pain and his consultant (nothing to do with fertility) said that it's safe to get pregnant on it or at least there is no evidence it causes miscarriage.

I have mentioned it to all the Drs I have seen during my MMCs and they all say this could be the cause but it's not proven. Personally I am convinced it's the medication :( causing poor morphology (94% head defects and that's where all the genetic information is) and that in turn causes late miscarriage.

Now I am scared to try again and am seriously considering trying with a donor/ splitting with OH. I know it seems extreme but I am desperate for a baby and my one dream is snatched away every time. I have been pregnant three times since September and no baby :(


----------



## Sweetkat

I really hope all you ladies get your rainbows and I am sorry the rainbow thread is full of sad MC stuff because of me. After seeing the heartbeat 4 times and being told there is no issue whatsoever and everything looks good, I was totally shell shocked for the consultant to say no heartbeat. With my DD I had my 12 week scan at 11&5. So just a week's difference with where I should be today :(


----------



## Sweetkat

EverythingXd said:


> Only had my scan on Monday, but now I'm worried again already. That didn't give me relief for long did it? I woke an hour or so ago (which I have been waking around 1am most nights). I've laid here for an hour messing around on my phone but don't feel sick :shrug: I had got so I was having to go downstairs for food because I felt so sick. I didn't feel so bad last night but I put it down to having a late dinner. I ate a little later last night, but I woke 2 hours later too so I was asleep for the same time since eating. Not feeling sick at all. Oh please don't do this to me again :cry:

My MS vanished at 8 weeks but everything was fine then. It came back two days later. Keeping everything crossed that you are ok :)


----------



## Sweetkat

Jami888 said:


> omg sweetkat im so sorry. how devastating. this is so unfair for us ladies who keep having miscarriages. there are people out there who have plenty of children and have never had one single miscarriage and then women like us who have them repeatedly. it is not fair at all. one day you will get your baby...so hang on. and when you do you will cherish her/him more than life itself. I lost my first 2 at 12 and 8 weeks before I had my son. after the second they discovered my bloodclotting issue. I got on bloodthinners and the next baby like magic was born fine! the 2nd as well. and wouldn't you know, I didn't take meds anymore because of insurance issues and sure enough I had two more miscarriages. now im back on the shots and just saw a heartbeat. I would be asking the dr not only to test the baby but to do bloods on you. rule out RH factor, blood clotting disorders, and what not.
> hugs to you and keep trying. it WILL happen :hugs:

I am going to have some testing done this time. With 2 losses I just thought it was bad luck, but now seems there is a reason this keeps happening.

Sorry for your losses :(. It's all very unfair and fx for a healthy baby.


----------



## Sweetkat

lucy_x said:


> Sweetkat - my heart breaks for you, you and your family are in my thoughts. How life can be so cruel as to do that to you not once but three times I will never know. Be kind to yourself over the next few weeks :(

I don't understand why this happened three times either. Seems that the percentage of women who have recurrent losses is tiny, and I am in that minority :(


----------



## Vankiwi

Sweetkat I'm so sorry! I too would be questioning the mtx, given that that is the drug that is given to a woman for a MMC. So sorry you're going through this again.


----------



## Sweetkat

Vankiwi said:


> Sweetkat I'm so sorry! I too would be questioning the mtx, given that that is the drug that is given to a woman for a MMC. So sorry you're going through this again.

Thank you. I was really paranoid about getting pregnant on it. In fact after DD was born and while OH was off it I asked him to freeze his sperm but he laughed at me.

I just knew things would go wrong. He also has only 6% good morphology, which could be another cause.

The tests may also find sth wrong with me, although I am not holding out hope for a definite answer :(


----------



## TTC74

Sweetkat said:


> EverythingXd said:
> 
> 
> Sweetkat, I'm so sorry to read your sad news :cry: It feels extra cruel to have seen the heartbeat, and so painful for it to happen so close to your scan. Please take care of each other and grieve for your loss.
> 
> I hope you get some answers. Did you say your OH is on methotrexate? Have you mentioned this to your doc? Only, I read that both men and women should discontinue its use at least 3 months prior to trying for a baby, so this could be the reason (I'm no expert though, just what I read on the Internet).
> 
> Sending you hugs :hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much for your response.
> 
> Yes the insert in the medicine says stop for at least 6 months. He did stop for a year with our DD.
> 
> After that he tried to stop but he is in a lot lot lot of pain and his consultant (nothing to do with fertility) said that it's safe to get pregnant on it or at least there is no evidence it causes miscarriage.
> 
> I have mentioned it to all the Drs I have seen during my MMCs and they all say this could be the cause but it's not proven. Personally I am convinced it's the medication :( causing poor morphology (94% head defects and that's where all the genetic information is) and that in turn causes late miscarriage.
> 
> Now I am scared to try again and am seriously considering trying with a donor/ splitting with OH. I know it seems extreme but I am desperate for a baby and my one dream is snatched away every time. I have been pregnant three times since September and no baby :(Click to expand...

That doesn't sound extreme at all. That was my next move.


----------



## Vankiwi

My DH has 1% morphology and it's not an issue, so I wouldn't be concerned about that.


----------



## Sweetkat

Vankiwi said:


> My DH has 1% morphology and it's not an issue, so I wouldn't be concerned about that.

I think morphology and fragmentation are tricky because some sources online say it's not an issue and some say it is. 

My suspicion is that because of his age (53) and methotrexate OH also has high percentage of DNA fragmentation. But he hasn't been tested for it and I haven't been tested for anything, so there could be another reason.

Could the poor morphology have contributed to your losses? Or was another specific reason given? 

I have read a doctor's opinion which said that with poor morphology the percentage of losses is higher than in the General population. Could be wrong of course.


----------



## Vankiwi

My FS wasn't concerned with his morphology. Maybe also because his sperm count was very high so even 1% gives us plenty of good ones. My chemicals were down to egg quality. Not sure about my first miscarriage though. Seeing as that was around 6 weeks I'm guessing chromosomal.


----------



## lucy_x

Sweetkat said:


> I really hope all you ladies get your rainbows and I am sorry the rainbow thread is full of sad MC stuff because of me. (

Please don't feel that way :( :hugs: we are here for you no matter what the outcome of a pregnancy. I really do hope you get answers soon, and maybe you should seriously talk to your OH about using a doner, unfortunately you may well always feel resentful towards him if you don't get a successful pregnancy and that isn't healthy for either.of you :hugs:


----------



## Jami888

hey girls...so I know I had a sono Monday and everything was fine. but Im just going bananas. I wake up every morning having dreams I lost my baby and then I don't feel pregnant. by nighttime I start to feel bad again but all day I worry because it seems symptoms are gone. like right now. do you guys have symptoms? if so what are they as of now, and are they consistent?


----------



## Jami888

I should clarify that im talking about nausea, bloating, peeing a lot, and sore nips


----------



## EverythingXd

Jami, I'm the same. I'm not having dreams, but every morning I wake up and feel 'normal.' Then by the time I go to bed I'm bloated, start feeling sick and my bb's hurt more. 

The slightest loss of symptoms freaks me out because I had loss of symptom with my MMC just before 9 weeks but allowed doctor Google to convince me it was ok.


----------



## Jami888

dr google is my worst best friend! isn't it crazy, when we get confirmation that everything is fine, we panic and google ourselves crazy until we believe something is wrong. but when we genuinely know something is wrong, we google ourselves crazy until we convince ourselves everything is fine. :wacko:


----------



## Jlou89

Jami, I keep having really bad dreams, My last one I was on a train and everyone has measles. I do feel like I'm crazy. 
I am currently feeling sick but haven't all day and I find myself pushing on my bbs to see if they still hurt. 
I keep telling myself that right now I have no reason to worry and I'm really trying to be positive.


----------



## lucy_x

To be honest I feel like death. I really feel so bad I don't know what to do with myself. I feel sorry for my children because I must be a nightmare at the moment. My nausea is getting worse, Boobs are less painful, I have a constant migraine and my sense of smell is something terrible. I'm also tetchy, I hate my OH (not really but I feel like I do) he's done nothing wrong, but I feel I may suffocate him if I have to smell him or feel his skin anytime soon :haha: - so yeah, that's me today. It's been OHs birthday today and iv eaten out twice so I feel as if I might burst!


----------



## TTC74

I'm having bad dreams, too. And, I'm exceptionally paranoid about whether everything will work out this time.


----------



## Vankiwi

I had my screening scan yesterday. Everything is looking perfect! Low risk for everything and heart and placenta both functioning well. Heartrate is 173.

We also told Zoe today she's going to have a little SISTER!!!!!!


----------



## floridamomma

Vankiwi- congrats on a good scan and a precious baby girl!!!

Jami- I try not to symptom spot especially if on meds as they can cause symptoms (I.e. Progesterone). I've had (before my mcl started) completely normal pregnancies with absolutely no symptoms and I've had mcs with every symptom in the book. Some days I feel more than others. I don't want to drive myself crazy so o try not to worry. 

Sweetkat- it's such a rough time right now and you should allow yourself to consider all psossiblities on testing, other means of getting pregnant etc. id definitely do all tarting to can just do you'll know. Also have dh get karotyping and maybe the dna make of his sperm tested as well. It can be easy to have strong feelings right now. I've talked to my acupuncturist and she actually said she believe more mc we caused by men and their sperm related issues than women's but they are rarely tested. After one mc I felt like I hated my dh because he wouldn't get karotyping at the least. I found out he didn't want to know if there was an issue because he was scared. I know it's hard and a lot to consider but be gentle with you both and then decide after.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Vankiwi said:


> I had my screening scan yesterday. Everything is looking perfect! Low risk for everything and heart and placenta both functioning well. Heartrate is 173.
> 
> We also told Zoe today she's going to have a little SISTER!!!!!!

. Great news!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Hi ladies, I had my early scan today and amazingly everything is ok. Baby is exactly the right size for my dates (7+1) and had a really strong heartbeat of 156 bpm. Such a massive relief for me to reach this milestone.


----------



## TTC74

Van and Jojo - Great news! 

AFM - I'm just chewing my nails (figuratively) while waiting for my first scan in 2.5 weeks. I'm just so gunshy this time. I'm getting excited but at that same time cursing myself for getting too attached before I know all is well. Is disturbing I know. After 2 losses, though, this is scary stuff. I just want this so bad.


----------



## BSelck24

lucy_x said:


> To be honest I feel like death. I really feel so bad I don't know what to do with myself. I feel sorry for my children because I must be a nightmare at the moment. My nausea is getting worse, Boobs are less painful, I have a constant migraine and my sense of smell is something terrible. I'm also tetchy, I hate my OH (not really but I feel like I do) he's done nothing wrong, but I feel I may suffocate him if I have to smell him or feel his skin anytime soon :haha: - so yeah, that's me today. It's been OHs birthday today and iv eaten out twice so I feel as if I might burst!

Lucy- omg me too! I'm nauseous 100% of the day -including in the middle of the night. I definitely cannot go without wearing a bra as my boobs are so full and sore! I'm exhausted and don't know what I would have done this last week without my parents helping watch my son!



Vankiwi said:


> I had my screening scan yesterday. Everything is looking perfect! Low risk for everything and heart and placenta both functioning well. Heartrate is 173.
> 
> We also told Zoe today she's going to have a little SISTER!!!!!!

Vankiwi- that is great news! Did you find out the gender through the harmony test? How did Zoe react!?



Jojojojo76 said:


> Hi ladies, I had my early scan today and amazingly everything is ok. Baby is exactly the right size for my dates (7+1) and had a really strong heartbeat of 156 bpm. Such a massive relief for me to reach this milestone.

Jojo- yes!! Love hearing this as you are my bump buddy almost to the day! This gives me hope! So happy for you!


----------



## busytulip

Sweetkat we're here for you. Please let us know how you are getting on when you have a chance.
I know those 'fears' of trying again all too well. :hugs:


----------



## lucy_x

Vankiwi said:


> I had my screening scan yesterday. Everything is looking perfect! Low risk for everything and heart and placenta both functioning well. Heartrate is 173.
> 
> We also told Zoe today she's going to have a little SISTER!!!!!!

Huge congratulations!!!!

I'm feeling more myself today, still headachy and nauseous but hoping it's a good sign. Iv put on a tonne of weight, I feel like a right slob :dohh:
I'm starting to look at fabrics to make the baby clothes from, im going to be awful if this isn't a successful pregnancy, I'm so scared of it going wrong. 6 + 3 today. I need that 8 week scan to hurry the hell up :(


----------



## busytulip

Jlou it's wonderful that they'll be monitoring you so closely, I hope that in and of itself gives you some relief.

Ahhh I see florida, just thought I'd ask about the injections :) Nearly 8 weeks!! Hope your vacation is going well.

lucy :hugs: I'm really looking forward to meeting all of our rainbows. Very sorry that you are feeling poorly, on the other hand I'm praying that's really terrific news.

It's worrying how symptoms come and go Everything...I hope (funnily enough) that you're feeling unwell today

Jami and TTC those dreams really are unfair. They say our dreams are our subconscious working out our days thoughts, very sorry that you are both dealing with them.

That's fantastic Vankiwi!!! :pink: Amazing news that everything looks perfect. How did big sister take the news? 

Awww yay Jojo!! :dance:

Bselck I hope that you've had a nice time back home.

Looks like a few ladies have gone quiet along the way. I hope if you're still reading along you'll check in from time to time.


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks everyone! Yes it was the Harmony test we had. I'm definitely attached now we know the gender. We even had a brief talk of names yesterday!

So many scans going on at the moment! I feel for the ladies with nausea, I'm right there with you and hoping it goes away any day now!

Oh Zoe's reaction - she seemed happy but I know it won't really sink in yet!


----------



## Jami888

my scan is next Friday. ill be 7 weeks 6 days so almost 8 weeks and I need it to hurry the hell up as well!!!! im feeling very symptomy but I did with the last MMC too. 
the two things that I did not feel after a while with my last MMC however that I am totally feeling right now are bloatedness and the stretching pains when standing up or turning over


----------



## busytulip

AFM: I had my appt. yesterday. He tried to find the baby's HB via doppler and couldn't. I tried so hard not to have that overwhelming panicky feeling, I really wanted to cry. Then they did an abdominal scan and found our little bean tucked in really well, with their heart beating away. Huge relief! He didn't take any measurements or anything and I unfortunately don't have any pictures to share this time. Originally I was set to go back for another scan next week but the soonest they could make the appt. was Fri, but we'll be leaving out of state Thurs. evening.

I've ended up with some sort of stomach virus, yesterday was just miserable. I'm feeling better today and have actually been able to eat.

To be honest I'm feeling crap. I've been able to see our little love several times now and it doesn't seem real. Not that I don't love this baby, I just don't want to start making plans and preparing for a LO that might not ever come home. My OB has been so kind and said he'd have me come in as long as I needed the reassurance. I just don't know when that is. In the back of my mind I say that it will be easier once I can feel the baby moving around. But that will bring on a new set of worries.


----------



## busytulip

Vankiwi that is really sweet. Do you feel comfortable sharing your list?

Does anyone else have a list of names?

Jami those stretching pains are a great sign!


----------



## Jojojojo76

busytulip said:


> AFM: I had my appt. yesterday. He tried to find the baby's HB via doppler and couldn't. I tried so hard not to have that overwhelming panicky feeling, I really wanted to cry. Then they did an abdominal scan and found our little bean tucked in really well, with their heart beating away. Huge relief! He didn't take any measurements or anything and I unfortunately don't have any pictures to share this time. Originally I was set to go back for another scan next week but the soonest they could make the appt. was Fri, but we'll be leaving out of state Thurs. evening.
> 
> I've ended up with some sort of stomach virus, yesterday was just miserable. I'm feeling better today and have actually been able to eat.
> 
> To be honest I'm feeling crap. I've been able to see our little love several times now and it doesn't seem real. Not that I don't love this baby, I just don't want to start making plans and preparing for a LO that might not ever come home. My OB has been so kind and said he'd have me come in as long as I needed the reassurance. I just don't know when that is. In the back of my mind I say that it will be easier once I can feel the baby moving around. But that will bring on a new set of worries.

That is excellent news you saw a heartbeat today. I can imagine how stressful it must have been when your OB couldn't find it to start off with.

I totally get where you are coming from with your pregnancy not feeling real. I feel exactly the same. I wonder if for me it is a coping mechanism to stop me becoming too attached to this baby in case I miscarry again. Which makes me feel really sad as I really should be trying to bond with the baby. I think I will feel more relaxed once I get past 12 weeks as statistically the chance of miscarrying after this is really low.


----------



## lucy_x

busytulip said:


> AFM: I had my appt. yesterday. He tried to find the baby's HB via doppler and couldn't. I tried so hard not to have that overwhelming panicky feeling, I really wanted to cry. Then they did an abdominal scan and found our little bean tucked in really well, with their heart beating away. Huge relief! He didn't take any measurements or anything and I unfortunately don't have any pictures to share this time. Originally I was set to go back for another scan next week but the soonest they could make the appt. was Fri, but we'll be leaving out of state Thurs. evening.
> 
> I've ended up with some sort of stomach virus, yesterday was just miserable. I'm feeling better today and have actually been able to eat.
> 
> To be honest I'm feeling crap. I've been able to see our little love several times now and it doesn't seem real. Not that I don't love this baby, I just don't want to start making plans and preparing for a LO that might not ever come home. My OB has been so kind and said he'd have me come in as long as I needed the reassurance. I just don't know when that is. In the back of my mind I say that it will be easier once I can feel the baby moving around. But that will bring on a new set of worries.

I'm feeling exactly that way too, I'm trying so hard bot to get excited Incase it all goes wrong. Mc is so cruel, it takes away any enjoyment. With my son and daughter I never had these worrys, I was just pregnant and knew I'd have a baby on that due date. I wasn't ever nervous about scans or what have you. 

I'm sorry about your virus, just what you need on top of everything!


----------



## lucy_x

Oh Jami I'm getting those stretching pains too, they're very weird. I'm getting them both sides which has never happened in any pregnancy before. They're difficult to explain but I'm hoping they're a good sign!


----------



## Vankiwi

I'm getting the stretching ligament pains when I roll over in bed at night too.

I was very cautious and didn't want to get emotionally invested before. As soon as we found out the gender though that went out the window so I'm screwed if anything happens now :haha:

As for names, I love Hazel, Saskia, Sylvia, Claudia, Heidi, and Rosa at the moment!


----------



## Jlou89

I'm so happy for you Vankiwi. A lovely pink bump, and what lovely names. <3

Are any of you other ladies going to find out the sex of your babies?

I'm so sorry your struggling with symptoms Lucy, hopefully you start to feel better soon. Ive felt less pregnant today and I'm worrying, can totally relate to you Everything.

Oh busy that fantastic you saw you baby's heartbeat today, and I'm so sorry your feeling poorly. Hope you feel better real soon.

I keep getting a pulling pain around my belly button, does anyone else have anything like this? its not really painful so hoping just the ligaments stretching.


----------



## Jami888

I am not going to find out the sex!! I have one boy, one girl already, so I want it to be a total surprise. and I know a lot of people are partial to one sex or the other but I am absolutely not! I would love either one. I always wanted boy, girl, boy...and so far its going my way. however, my little girl is too much of a tomboy and loves superheroes and what not so I think having a little sister to be girly with would do her good. besides my boy will be 6 by the time the babys here so that's a very big age difference and its not like theyd be best buddies anyway. so I will literally be happy with whatever god gives me and ill find out when it pops out! my husband however is begging god for a boy. our girl is so much attitude in one little body he says he cant take another girl lmao. but I have been calling it a "boy" and what not without realizing it. people have called me out on it. and im usually right. so well see. do you guys have names picked out already?


----------



## Jlou89

Aw Jami, I totally agree I have a little boy 7 and a little girl 5, I know its cliché but as long as he/she is healthy I'm more than happy.My OH is the same, but that's because Maisy has him wrapped round his little finger (and she is a major diva, dunno where she gets it from). I have a strong feeling I'm having a girl.

My hairdresser who I haven't seen since I've been pregnant, text me this morning asking if I was pregnant because she had a dream I was and I had a girl. Its was abit spooky.


----------



## Jami888

well my kids don't know about all my losses and I for sure didn't want them to know about this one before I was ready for them to know, but my husband and kids went to the dr with me Monday cause I was sure it was over since I had spotting. we were expecting bad news and they were there for support. but when it showed the beating heart and little baby my son right away "mommy you have a baby in your tummy???" so I had to tell him. im actually hoping this helps me and gives the baby a better shot because my son is so excited now and god wouldn't do that to him right??? hes done it to me sure..and he has a plan...yes I know...but would he break my sons heart like that??? I just cant believe that. hes been talking about it non stop and kisses my belly every night. says good night to baby and tells it life lessons lol. this morning he woke up and told me "mommy I had a dream last night that baby survived and it was a girl and it looked like Adacyn (his sister)". so who knows if he has that ability to tell. but my coworker knew I was preggo and said she had a dream I had a girl too. who knows. ill take what I can get and be thankful


----------



## floridamomma

Jojo- Yayyyy glad scan went well!!!
Van wiki- love the names!

Afm- 8 weeks tomorrow and I'm just chugging along. We have a 10 hour drive home and I'm trying to mentally prepare to old all this urne in loL. Symptoms still spotty. Rough at times not at others. Onward and upward. Waiting about 7 or more weeks until we get a private scan. What a countdown lol. It'll be my first scan.


----------



## Jlou89

I think I'm having another miscarriage, woke up this morning, symptoms have completely gone and I've had a large amount of dark red blood. It has stopped and I'm off up to the EPU once my kiddies are settled at school.

My last miscarriage was at 15+ weeks so It was very clear I had miscarried, but this time its not and I'm still clinging on to the hope it might be all ok. :cry:


----------



## Sweetkat

Jlou89 said:


> I think I'm having another miscarriage, woke up this morning, symptoms have completely gone and I've had a large amount of dark red blood. It has stopped and I'm off up to the EPU once my kiddies are settled at school.
> 
> My last miscarriage was at 15+ weeks so It was very clear I had miscarried, but this time its not and I'm still clinging on to the hope it might be all ok. :cry:

Praying you are ok. I have an MMC and have zero bleeding or cramping. Whereas there was a lady with me in EPU who had bleeding for 4 weeks but her baby was fine.

I am having D&C today on what would have been 11 weeks. Want to murder OH for various reasons now.


----------



## Sweetkat

Vankiwi said:


> My FS wasn't concerned with his morphology. Maybe also because his sperm count was very high so even 1% gives us plenty of good ones. My chemicals were down to egg quality. Not sure about my first miscarriage though. Seeing as that was around 6 weeks I'm guessing chromosomal.

I am no expert of course but I think bad sperm could have caused the chromosomal anomalies in the first MC. It can't all be down to eggs/ random chance. Mind you, nobody seems to have definite answers when it comes to male contribution to miscarriages.

Congrats on good harmony results and on a girl :)


----------



## Jlou89

Thank you sweetkat. Had a scan, I'm a bit behind I thought I was 7+4 but I'm only measuring at 6. Heart was beating tho. So fingers and legs are crossed all will be ok, I have another scan booked in for 2 weeks.

Sweetkat I've got you in my thoughts today and I really hope it goes as smoothly as it can. Look after yourself and give yourself time to grieve. My OH drove me mad this morning saying I'm over worrying about everything, he has since apologised.


----------



## floridamomma

Jlou- Hoping all is well fx for you 

Sweetkat- sending prayers and love your way


----------



## lucy_x

Jlou89 said:


> Thank you sweetkat. Had a scan, I'm a bit behind I thought I was 7+4 but I'm only measuring at 6. Heart was beating tho. So fingers and legs are crossed all will be ok, I have another scan booked in for 2 weeks.
> 
> Sweetkat I've got you in my thoughts today and I really hope it goes as smoothly as it can. Look after yourself and give yourself time to grieve. My OH drove me mad this morning saying I'm over worrying about everything, he has since apologised.

Fingers firmly crossed your bean stays well and truly stuck now! - So glad you saw a heartbeat, did they happen to day what the bleeding could be from?

Sweetkat, your inmy thought today too :hugs:


----------



## Sweetkat

Jlou - so glad scan went well and hope bean grows well in the next few weeks.

All - thanks for your support. At the hospital waiting for my D&C :(. Hoping to have tests (esp for OH and his sperm issues) so that I can come up with a plan going forward.

Big hugs and sticky beans to all.


----------



## floridamomma

Jlou- can you put yourself on bed rest a few days? Glad you saw bubs. Maybe implantation was off and when they are so tiny it's so easy to have the dates off some.


----------



## EverythingXd

Jlou, sorry to hear about your scare but glad baby seems to be doing good :thumbup: Was it a sch?

As for me, I managed to get my midwife to take bloods yesterday for repeat progesterone test. It's bad news - my level was 50n/mol at 5 weeks, and it has gone down to 36n/mol yesterday :cry: Waiting to hear from EPU, well I'm about to ring them because it's been 2 hours. Very scared.


----------



## EverythingXd

Just an update to my last post, I've spoken to EPU and she said the midwife shouldn't have agreed to test my progesterone levels because this isn't something that is ever done. It would only be done by a fertility unit or where recurrent MC and progesterone is prescribed right from 4 weeks to 12 weeks.

She asked why midwife tested it, and I said I asked her to because I had symptoms of progesterone deficiency in pregnancy... and results confirm I was right.

There is no evidence to support supplementary progesterone and it can cause a failed pregnancy not to abort correctly. She also said it can be normal for levels to fluctuate.

She also said since I only had a scan on Monday, they would not scan again for 2 weeks because they would be looking for growth, and less than 2 weeks is not enough time for sufficient growth to carry out proper checks. I said I was concerned pregnancy was failing due to progesterone deficiency (or already failed, since I've had reduced symptoms) but she checked with a consultant for me and he agreed nothing they could do other than repeat scan 2 weeks after original one.

So... I'm off to Holland & Barrett to see if they have progesterone supplements.


----------



## lucy_x

EverythingXd said:


> As for me, I managed to get my midwife to take bloods yesterday for repeat progesterone test. It's bad news - my level was 50n/mol at 5 weeks, and it has gone down to 36n/mol yesterday :cry: Waiting to hear from EPU, well I'm about to ring them because it's been 2 hours. Very scared.

Oh no :( - I know nothing about progesterone, does lowering numbers usually mean something off? Does progesterone not start to decrease towards 10 weeks anyway, when the placenta takes over? I literally have no idea. Please update when you've spoken with the Epu.

Not been a very good few days for us has it ladies, my symptoms have gone. I feel normal except for a headache and a peculiar sensation in my nose that feels like an oncoming nosebleed. I'm hoping they will be back full force tomorrow, I also have server backache, but more spinal than cramps so I'm not worried about that. 

Hope everyone is aswel as they can be, there's no doubting these early weeks are stressful as hell :(


----------



## lucy_x

EverythingXd said:


> She asked why midwife tested it, and I said I asked her to because I had symptoms of progesterone deficiency in pregnancy... and results confirm I was right.
> 
> I said I was concerned pregnancy was failing due to progesterone deficiency (or already failed, since I've had reduced symptoms) but she checked with a consultant for me and he agreed nothing they could do other than repeat scan 2 weeks after original one.
> 
> So... I'm off to Holland & Barrett to see if they have progesterone supplements.

Im sorry, they didn't sound very helpful or particularly put your mind at ease, having had other losses I'd have thought an appointment would have been better to discuss these things rather than a phone call. Things always seem so impersonal on the phone :hugs:

Can I ask what symptoms you have had of low progesterone? 

Good luck finding a supplement, Atleast then you know you have tried! - Iv heard and read good studies on using vit b6, however I believe it takes sometime to build up in the system so you may be better with a cream or similar. If it was me, I'd book with a private doctor and get a prescription written up, they'll do practically anything haha.


----------



## Jlou89

Thank you Florida. My consultant didn't mention anything and said it may have been implantation bleed or it could be a threatened miscarriage. I'm hoping I am only 6 weeks and baby isn't not growing. I have spoken to my manager and I'm taking the weekend off. Its such a worry. 

Everything I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Are you taking progesterone?


----------



## floridamomma

Everything- I would get some if you can. It's true if you don't have a progesterone deficiency it will delay mc but it will not sustain an unhealthy pregnancy. I took it in the last 2 mc and it caused me not to mc when baby passed away but I could tell. Not sure goes I just knew. It will however sustain the pregnancy of women who are natirLly low in prhoesreone and that is actually a common problem,


----------



## Sweetkat

Hello ladies

Hope all your worries turn out to be nothing and babies all doing well.

I am post surgery just waiting to be discharged and feel strangely optimistic. Next time I will have my baby :)

Most painful thing was stupid nurse putting the canula in and getting it stuck. I bet I am going to have a huge bruise on my hand now.

Otherwise feel good. The past is in the past and bright things to come in the future :)

Big hugs xxx


----------



## busytulip

Oh good night ladies, we are going through a time of it aren't we?!?!

Sweetkat thinking of you today. Praying everything goes well, there aren't any complications, and your recovery is as easy as possible.

Jlou I'm glad they've booked you for another scan and that you were able to see baby's heartbeat. Scans can be off by a few days and some babies have spells of slow growth followed by rapid. Praying it was a combo of things and that your LO is snuggling in.

Everything that's exactly what happened to me in this pregnancy and my OB started me on Progesterone right away. Florida is right, if you're deficient naturally in progesterone it will help sustain a healthy pregnancy, if your pregnancy is unhealthy it will only delay MC. I hope that you're able to find supplementation as quickly as possible, I'm hurt for you that they are giving you the run around. It's sad that you have to go through so many losses before they seem to want to take you seriously. 

lucy progesterone continues to rise throughout your entire pregnancy. And although there can be some fluctuation (a few points here and there before and after meals, etc.) those sharp drops are abnormal and should be treated. For some ladies signs of decreasing progesterone are headaches, diarrhea, and loss of previous pregnancy symptoms. So basically stuff that even healthy pregnant women experience. :wacko:

Jojo I think it is a coping mechanism, you just build it up so that you're able to deal with whatever bad news comes your way. I just feel really guilty not feeling 'attached' as it were.

Vankiwi I LOVE Saskia-that is SO pretty! I really like unique names. We've not really done any talks yet. We plan on not finding gender out until birth so we need to come up with 2 names. We do have little 'rules' that we follow when naming our kids...is that silly? Does anyone else have rules of their own? Our boys are 2 syllable with a v in the middle and our girls names are (or can be shortened) to have a 'lee' sound at the end.

Jami awwww that is so very sweet of your son <3 Yay, good to know someone else will be staying team yellow! :yellow:

florida I hope the drive home isn't/wasn't too hard on you! You must have nerves of steel to wait 7 more weeks til your first scan. :hugs:

These early weeks really are stressful. I'm glad that we can rally around one another. Holding each of you in my thoughts


----------



## busytulip

Sweetkat, glad you've made it out of surgery alright :hugs: Please continue to let us know how you are doing <3


----------



## Sweetkat

Thank you for all your well wishes. Just waiting to be discharged from hospital.


----------



## Sweetkat

busytulip said:


> Sweetkat, glad you've made it out of surgery alright :hugs: Please continue to let us know how you are doing <3

Thank you :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Ladies I hope the weekend is kind to you all


----------



## BSelck24

Sweetkat- praying for you and so happy you came out positive!

Jlou- so glad your scan went well and hoping that was just a brief random bleed and baby just implanted late!

Everything- I feel like you are doing the right thing by finding a progesterone supplement yourself. Be your own advocate and push for what you want!

Vankiwi- I love Saskia for you too!! So different!!

Busy- our baby name rule is it needs to have a "y" in it somewhere! The only reason why is because we noticed that randomly, without knowing, our son and my two step daughters all have a "y" in their names! (Annesley, Makayah, and Zackary)

Jojo- I think I'm attached but I keep it to myself, it's my way of being guarded as well.

Jami- I love that your family was there for your scan and am so happy that you could go girl or boy and be completely happy! I have two step daughters and one son so for myself I would want a girl, but then I look at my son and I'm like nope! I just want another little him! He's so perfect! My husband would prefer another boy as he already has two daughters but he also knows how bad I want a baby girl and this will more than likely be our last baby.

Florida- I was struggling with an hour and a half drive to the airport the other day, I can't believe you're doing a 10 hour drive!! Good luck girl! And how faithful you are to wait 7 more weeks until your first scan! You're sure making me realize we need to have faith and know our babies will be ok!

As for me, I am sick as a dog!! So nauseous alllllll day! Crazy sore boobs and my sense of smell is off the charts (which of course doe not help with my nausea!) I'm so ready for my scan on Wednesday! My husband will get to be there thank God!! 

Hope everyone is doing well!! :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## floridamomma

We made it home and I finally slept past 4:30 today lol. Now that I'm 8 weeks I feel like I'm in such shaky grounds. I find myself seriously just sitting numb staring off. This week is the farthest my baby hs made it since the mc started so it's a rough week. Every week will be as its uncharted territory. I'm starting to write in a baby book and that's helping. I never wished so hard for some nausea lol. I know that doesn't mean everything's ok though. 7 more weeks to go!


----------



## Jlou89

Wish seeing the heartbeat had eased my mind now its making me worry even more. I really want this little bean to stick. My bbs are hurting again but I'm not feeling sick anymore and that is worrying me. Wish I could be positive.

Sweetkat I'm glad your feeling positive. Take it easy and let us know how you feeling.

Florida, I know how you feel about the nausea, ive never willed myself to feel ill.

Hope you find some progesterone supplements Everything.

BSelck24, hope everything goes well on Wednesday. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. x


----------



## Sweetkat

I am having a glass of wine :(. Well seeing as third time also turned out to be unlucky and I have to wait at least 3 months for tests, not much else left to do....

As for the physical side; aside from two huge bruises where a totally incompetent nurse put the drip in, I am fine. Having the drip put in was the worst bit - he couldn't get the needle in and tried at every angle which was agony. As soon as anaesthetic was in didn't feel a thing and woke up totally fine. Just a tiny bit of spotting now.


----------



## lucy_x

I can't tell If my symptoms have gone or not. I'm not hungry and nothing is taking my fancy (except biscuits or chocolate lol) so I think I'm imagining them going. Either way my Back aches so bad it makes me cry, Iv a feeling it's my new mattress, so looks like il have to get another.
Either way I'm bringing my reassurance scan forward, will probably have it next Wednesday.

Sweetkat, I'm glad your feeling 'ok' and that your not in significant physical pain,

Jlou - Im struggling with positivity too, miscarriage ruins that for us. We just have to have faith in our bodies, I know that's hard tho :hugs:


----------



## EverythingXd

Jlou, so glad you saw HB at the scan. When I had mine on Monday, they said they wouldn't be concerned if baby was measuring up to 1 week either side of my dates at this stage because the measurements are so tiny. Good luck for your next scan :thumbup:

SweetKat, good to hear you're pretty pain-free at the moment. I hope that continues. Shame you have to wait 3 months for testing, I just hope when they do the tests they can get to the bottom of what's causing the mc's - at least then it would be worth the wait. 

Lucy, not long until Wednesday's scan :hugs: I am also not really hungry and haven't been able to eat my evening meal for 2 or 3 nights running now so although I'm not really getting MS, food aversion is definitely another sign so we both have symptoms :thumbup:

Florida, it's a great sign that you're now past the 8 week mark. Well done on already starting a baby book! I have one for DS2 but I still haven't actually written anything in it! :blush:

Bselck, sorry to hear you're suffering (but on a positive it always feel reassuring to be having such strong symptoms!). Good luck for your scan on Wednesday! :flower:

Busy, how are you? We don't have any rules for picking names really, other than that I like to be able to shorten it. 
Thank you so much for the info about your progesterone experience. Unfortunately the tablets and pessaries are only available in the UK on prescription, and the cream is not a very high dose. It doesn't seem to be available in its natural form from many places, and delivery from US is up to 3 weeks. I therefore did lots and lots of research and decided I would start taking my Maca again since this is what regulated my hormones and helped me to get pregnant in the first place. I'm taking a lower dose than when I was TTC because it does make me slightly nervous but I felt my options were severely limited.

Vankiwi, I somehow missed your post about your Harmony result! Huge congratulations on your great scan results and on finding out you are carrying a pink baby! :pink:


----------



## floridamomma

Had to go to ER for pain and loss of symptoms. Kidney/uti infection looks like the problem. Baby is in utero just one and has a hb. That's all I know right now. No pics seen


----------



## cupcake23

Sorry you have been unwell Florida, have you started on antibiotics? Glad you got a scan, shame you could see baby though. 

I'm sorry I don't post a lot, I do catch up with posts but by the time I want to post this thread moves so fast I forget where to start! 

I'm glad that for the majority of you things are going well even when symptoms like nausea/ vomiting has hit you hard, we can only take it as a positive.

I'm sorry Everything you didn't have a great experience with the the Drs, trying to figure out how to get progesterone in you must be stressful, completely understand trying everything you possibly can to have a successful pregnancy. 

Afm I'm doing well, I should be 8+4 today but I had a scan last night, a little blob seen measuring a week ahead and a lovely hb present, I never got to see that in my last pregnancy so it was bittersweet but makes me more excited. Unfortunately I'm still scared that something will go wrong &#128533; But I'm trying so hard to remain positive and try and enjoy this pregnancy.

I hope you all have had a nice weekend x


----------



## floridamomma

Cupcake- congrats on a great scan. So your almost 10 weeks then? 

Afm- no infection after culture came back just a 2cm cyst looking thing on my left ovary. Have to get w f/u us on 6 weeks now rather I want to or not to check on it. Not looking forward to that as my sister had one that ruptured at 18 weeks and the pain was horrid. Bubs however is measuring 8+1 (8 +2) and hb is 155!!!! Ladies I didn't want a scan, but I'm glad I know bub is snuggled in the right place and growing strong. So grateful to God as I haven't seen tie side of 8 weeks in a long time! I didn't see any pics but that's ok. That info will carry me a long while.


----------



## cupcake23

Oh no, cysts are horrible, when they rupture they are so painful, hopefully yours will resolve by itself.

From the scan I'll be 9+3 today, I'm going to keep to my original dates though as it was a abdominal scan and I know they can be less accurate but it was reassuring, especially seeing the hb. I have my dating scan on the 26th July, can't wait x


----------



## Jlou89

Florida lovely news on your scan, happy bubba is doing well. A shame you didn't get to see a picture.

Cupcake congrats on a lovely scan. Happy all is going well. All we can do is just try and be positive :)


----------



## BSelck24

floridamomma said:


> Cupcake- congrats on a great scan. So your almost 10 weeks then?
> 
> Afm- no infection after culture came back just a 2cm cyst looking thing on my left ovary. Have to get w f/u us on 6 weeks now rather I want to or not to check on it. Not looking forward to that as my sister had one that ruptured at 18 weeks and the pain was horrid. Bubs however is measuring 8+1 (8 +2) and hb is 155!!!! Ladies I didn't want a scan, but I'm glad I know bub is snuggled in the right place and growing strong. So grateful to God as I haven't seen tie side of 8 weeks in a long time! I didn't see any pics but that's ok. That info will carry me a long while.

Florida! So great everything is ok and you got to check and baby!! I know you wanted to wait, but everything happens for a reason and it obviously helps you believe in these weeks past 8 weeks!! Keep us updated on your cyst and I hope it just resolves on its own!



cupcake23 said:


> Oh no, cysts are horrible, when they rupture they are so painful, hopefully yours will resolve by itself.
> 
> From the scan I'll be 9+3 today, I'm going to keep to my original dates though as it was a abdominal scan and I know they can be less accurate but it was reassuring, especially seeing the hb. I have my dating scan on the 26th July, can't wait x

Cupcake! How amazing your baby is measuring ahead! This has to be a great sign! I can't wait for my scan on Wednesday!

I have such a great feeling this time around and I have such a pouch in my lower belly already! I've been joking with my DH "looks like it's twins!" But they don't run in my family and I have never released two eggs as far as I know so it looks like I'm just showing early lol

I finally got back home to Minnesota from California yesterday and i had to go straight to this golf invitational event with my DH two hours after we landed! I was so nervous as I have been so sick but I made it the whole night and even ate some of the dinner! I love dressing up so I think that was my motivation :haha: I loved being able to tell everyone at our table that I was pregnant as I will more than likely never see them again!


----------



## TTC74

Florida and cupcake - glad everything is looking good for you two! 

I'm looking forward to my scan on Thursday. It's doubtful that they'll see much this early but at least I'll know our little bean is safe and secure in utero (I've had an ectopic). 

Florida - what part of FL are you from? I'm in Gainesville.


----------



## floridamomma

Cupcake congrats!

Bselck- glad you got to have a glamour night. It's nice to tell people lol. I did that in TN lol

Ttc- good luck on your scan. I'm actually from/live in the Tampa area


----------



## Jlou89

I have really got myself worked up in the night. Im so anxious I cant sleep, I'm struggling to eat. Ive not gone to work today. Going to book an apt with my GP and see if he will sign me off for a week. I feel so overwhelmed and my head feels like its all over the place. :(


----------



## Jami888

Lucy i feel the exact same as you!! This is awful. I was so sick last week I couldn't stand myself...then Saturday woke up feeling great. Took advantage and ate, then ran around town with dh and kids enjoying my day off from symptoms....then Sunday was the same. I did however wake up with my first experience with gout. Omg its awful and seems to be a side effect of baby aspirin. We went to the lake and I felt fine all day. I started to get a little queasy when we were leaving but I think it was the heat. We got home and I was fine. This morning I woke up even more fine! Wide awake, not tired, not even hungry. Boobs are slightly sore but no more than they've been. I have a scan Friday but that is so far away. I hate sickness....but when everything goes away for days that's awful too. Also I haven't felt the groin stretching pains in 2 days. I was so optimistic but now I'm fearing the worst. :cry:


----------



## cupcake23

Jlou89 said:


> I have really got myself worked up in the night. Im so anxious I cant sleep, I'm struggling to eat. Ive not gone to work today. Going to book an apt with my GP and see if he will sign me off for a week. I feel so overwhelmed and my head feels like its all over the place. :(

How are you feeling? Was you able to get a GP appt? x


----------



## lucy_x

Jami888 said:


> Lucy i feel the exact same as you!! This is awful. I was so sick last week I couldn't stand myself...then Saturday woke up feeling great. Took advantage and ate, then ran around town with dh and kids enjoying my day off from symptoms....then Sunday was the same. I did however wake up with my first experience with gout. Omg its awful and seems to be a side effect of baby aspirin. We went to the lake and I felt fine all day. I started to get a little queasy when we were leaving but I think it was the heat. We got home and I was fine. This morning I woke up even more fine! Wide awake, not tired, not even hungry. Boobs are slightly sore but no more than they've been. I have a scan Friday but that is so far away. I hate sickness....but when everything goes away for days that's awful too. Also I haven't felt the groin stretching pains in 2 days. I was so optimistic but now I'm fearing the worst. :cry:


Bless you :flower: it's a shame we arnt see through so we could see our bubs are OK at any moment, my nausea and fatigue is back with a vengeance, I feel awful all the damn time now, I had two days of nothing and then the headaches along with everything else came back. I don't know what to eat and then when I do eat I stuff my face!!

What gout? I take baby aspirin and it's lowered my BP brilliantly, but also my heartrate! It's gone down about 10bpm.

Looks like I won't get my scan Wednesday, my sister (who was driving me) has to work and it's my daughters 6th birthday on Thursday! So we will aim for next Monday, If I can hold out.

I'm still getting stretching, although not as often. Both sides tho which iv never had before :shrug:

Florida so glad all is OK with you, I was tempted to head into a and e with the stabbing pains is was getting in my tummy, but I don't want to waste anyone's time, and I'm not sure it's not just constipation :haha:


----------



## Jlou89

cupcake23 said:


> Jlou89 said:
> 
> 
> I have really got myself worked up in the night. Im so anxious I cant sleep, I'm struggling to eat. Ive not gone to work today. Going to book an apt with my GP and see if he will sign me off for a week. I feel so overwhelmed and my head feels like its all over the place. :(
> 
> How are you feeling? Was you able to get a GP appt? xClick to expand...

Thank you cupcake, yes I went to the GP. He has eased my mind loads, and I do feel loads better. Last time I done loads at work and I kept not listening to my body and I blamed myself when I lost the baby. I have decided that going back to work will keep my mind busy but he has given me a certificate for light duties. My other half is not being very supportive just keeps telling me I need to keep positive (like I'm not trying). Fingers crossed everything will be ok for us all. x


----------



## cupcake23

I'm glad you are feeling so much better jlou, I remember during my mc I was off for nearly a month, I was so anxious/ nervous about going back to work, couldn't stop thinking about what had happened and like you blamed myself, I also have a very demanding job, on my feet most of the day. It's crazy what our minds get up to, so hard to remain positive but glad your GP was understanding. 

Blokes seem to be so chilled out about things, wish I could be so laid back, very annoying! Would be nice if they could just acknowledge our thoughts/ feelings.


----------



## Jojojojo76

cupcake23 said:


> Blokes seem to be so chilled out about things, wish I could be so laid back, very annoying! Would be nice if they could just acknowledge our thoughts/ feelings.

I know what you mean. My OH thinks that now we have seen a heartbeat at 7 weeks everything is fine and we will definitely have this baby. Whereas deep down I am petrified that something will still go wrong. Wish I was a man!!


----------



## lucy_x

Jojojojo76 said:


> cupcake23 said:
> 
> 
> Blokes seem to be so chilled out about things, wish I could be so laid back, very annoying! Would be nice if they could just acknowledge our thoughts/ feelings.
> 
> I know what you mean. My OH thinks that now we have seen a heartbeat at 7 weeks everything is fine and we will definitely have this baby. Whereas deep down I am petrified that something will still go wrong. Wish I was a man!!Click to expand...

I know that feeling, my OH keeps going on as if this pregnancy is a definite. It's so frustrating, I want him to understand my anxiety and concern but he just doesn't get it. His stock remarks (which highly irritate me!) are "whatever happens happens" and "I'm sure everything's fine" - they arnt said with feeling Ir compassion, mostly said over the top of his phone while he plays some game.


----------



## floridamomma

I will say my dh has been the same in every pregnancy. It drove me crazy but this go around I'm actually appreciating it because my attitude is the same. At times I tell him to just let me have my moment of faltering and support me dang it! He does but it's like he didn't get it unless I put it to him that way.


----------



## Jami888

I know how you all feel on the husbands just always assuming everything is fine. we have had 4 losses, how can he just be so sure?? I think its just a show. I don't think he worries so much about a loss, as he worries about how Ill cope with another loss. so he feels like hes doing the best by just saying "everythings fine". they mean no harm but don't understand that's the last thing we want to hear lol. but to be fair, we are very difficult creatures to understand. I haven't really had sickness again...just a weird burpy feeling mostly in the afternoon. I am feeling tired again I guess. trying to stay positive. my son keeps kissing my belly and I just keep begging God not to break his heart. 

as for the gout...id heard the word before...but never knew what it was or how you got it. its when your foot or more specifically my big toe hurts like I broke it in the morning...when obviously I did nothing to it during the night. it got red, swollen and I couldn't walk on it. its slightly better today. I had now Idea so I googled toe hurting for no reason and right away gout comes up. so I start looking into it. its mostly men and older women who get it, however it is a side effect of baby aspirin (among other meds none of which im on)...so really the only thing that could make me get it is the aspirin. I stopped taking it yesterday. and once you have gout...you have it forever! it can flare up and get worse at anytime. great. of course id get something crazy like that. so I hope not taking the aspirin wont hurt the baby...im still on lovenox so hopefully that's enough. my husband just kept telling me "i hate you being on all those medications, I told you they were no good!" he likes me to do everything natural.i do too. we even do natural childbirth....but when my babies keep dying I have to do something.


----------



## floridamomma

Jami- there are meds for four and things you can do for it naturally.


----------



## Vankiwi

Jami my step-dad gets gout and he finds eating bananas really helps.


----------



## sarracenia

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the forums and 5w+2d pregnant with my first baby post-miscarriage. My first pregnancy ended with a twin MMC last September at my 10 week u/s. It took a few months until I had a normal period again, and then a few more to get pregnant. My EDD is February 26 2017.

This BFP was quite a surprise because I O'd early, and DH and I had just happened to do the deed once at O-2 days. I shed lots of tears in the first few days since I've been feeling quite terrified about the possibility of another MC... But with every day that passes I'm feeling a little less nervous.

I'm looking forward to meeting all of you and keeping each other company on this roller coaster.

Sarah


----------



## lucy_x

sarracenia said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forums and 5w+2d pregnant with my first baby post-miscarriage. My first pregnancy ended with a twin MMC last September at my 10 week u/s. It took a few months until I had a normal period again, and then a few more to get pregnant. My EDD is February 26 2017.
> 
> This BFP was quite a surprise because I O'd early, and DH and I had just happened to do the deed once at O-2 days. I shed lots of tears in the first few days since I've been feeling quite terrified about the possibility of another MC... But with every day that passes I'm feeling a little less nervous.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting all of you and keeping each other company on this roller coaster.
> 
> Sarah

Hello Sarah, massive congrats on your BFP, I'm so sorry for the loss of your twins, I too had a twin MMC in January and it took a further 5 months to conceive this pregnancy.

Keeping my fingers firmly crossed for all us pregnant after a loss girls :flower:


----------



## floridamomma

Hello Sarah. I also have suffered MMC and it can make subsequent pregnancies worrisome. Will you be getting an early scan? Hoping this is your rainbow.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Sarah, so sorry for your twin MMC. Congratulations on your new BFP :flower:

I'm also in the 'nervous after MMC' boat. It's a stormy ride, but let's hope we all make it this time together.


----------



## Jami888

so sorry for your loss...but so happy for your bfp after mmc! I too had a mmc in march and got preggo first cycle. I am now 7+4 and dying until my next scan Friday. welcome to the worry wart club :flower:


----------



## BSelck24

sarracenia said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forums and 5w+2d pregnant with my first baby post-miscarriage. My first pregnancy ended with a twin MMC last September at my 10 week u/s. It took a few months until I had a normal period again, and then a few more to get pregnant. My EDD is February 26 2017.
> 
> This BFP was quite a surprise because I O'd early, and DH and I had just happened to do the deed once at O-2 days. I shed lots of tears in the first few days since I've been feeling quite terrified about the possibility of another MC... But with every day that passes I'm feeling a little less nervous.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting all of you and keeping each other company on this roller coaster.
> 
> Sarah

Welcome Sarah!

This is a great group for those expecting their rainbows! Congrats!


----------



## cupcake23

Congratulations Sarah, welcome to our lovely group.


----------



## busytulip

Welcome sarra :hi: Congratulations!! I hope you find this group to be a wonderful source of support.

I'm just popping in to check on everyone. Apologies for not being around much, it's been a busy week with family birthdays and preparing for vacation. We'll be leaving tomorrow evening and I'll be off the grid for a week. Praying everything goes smoothly for everyone in my absence. :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Hi Sara! I'm due Feb 27th, and I know what you mean. I am terrified of another loss one minute and already head over hills in love with this LO the next. I told DH last night that I don't know how I would cope with another loss. I just hope I don't have to find out.


----------



## Jlou89

cupcake23 said:


> I'm glad you are feeling so much better jlou, I remember during my mc I was off for nearly a month, I was so anxious/ nervous about going back to work, couldn't stop thinking about what had happened and like you blamed myself, I also have a very demanding job, on my feet most of the day. It's crazy what our minds get up to, so hard to remain positive but glad your GP was understanding.
> 
> Blokes seem to be so chilled out about things, wish I could be so laid back, very annoying! Would be nice if they could just acknowledge our thoughts/ feelings.


Isnt it horrible feeling so anxious all the time. I have been signed off from work because ive had another bleed. Consultant has told me to still wait until next Friday or my scan which is driving me insane. I know I told my OH today and he didn't even realise anything was wrong. Men aye!!


----------



## Jlou89

Welcome Sarra. So sorry about the loss of your twins. Congrats on you bfp. xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

Vankiwi said:


> Jami my step-dad gets gout and he finds eating bananas really helps.

Cherry juice is also good (my partner gets gout) x


----------



## EverythingXd

busytulip said:


> Welcome sarra :hi: Congratulations!! I hope you find this group to be a wonderful source of support.
> 
> I'm just popping in to check on everyone. Apologies for not being around much, it's been a busy week with family birthdays and preparing for vacation. We'll be leaving tomorrow evening and I'll be off the grid for a week. Praying everything goes smoothly for everyone in my absence. :hugs:

Have a lovely break! Look after yourself and hope everything is fine for you while you're away :wave:


----------



## BSelck24

Busy- I hope you have a great vacation!

Jlou- take care of yourself I'm glad you got time off work

As for me, I had my first scan yesterday and all is well!! We say baby bean with a heartbeat of 168bpm and he/she was measuring right on with my dates! EDD February 7th, 2017!! 

Got a call from the high risk consultant and will hopefully see them soon.

Oh and my nurse flipped out when I told her I was taking baby aspirin. It's my body and I've done the research and basically told her- well it's gotten me this far! I should've done it last pregnancy!

Doing the harmony/progenity genetic test on July 15th so by the 12 week scan we should know the gender! So excited! Thinking of all of you ladies!


----------



## BSelck24

Oh and here's my scan pic....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TTC74

I had a scan today to make sure pregnancy was uterine. Can't see baby yet but gestational sac is in utero and measuring a couple days ahead. Hcg is 3511 - which the Dr was very happy with. Next scan on July 11th. I can't wait! I didn't make it past 6+2 last time. So, I never got to hear the heartbeat. Baby was always measuring behind, though. So, I'm super optimistic and hopeful that I'll hear a great steady heartbeat on the 11th!


----------



## floridamomma

Absolutely no appetite. Lost about 3-5lbs this week. I'm just trying to hang in there. I go back to RN school next week and have a f/u appt to check on the area on my left ovary and baby in 4 weeks. So I guess I'm on to a countdown.


----------



## SanJan

Hi all :hi:

Sorry, I've been away for a while, what with work and my symptoms. 

Welcome to the new ladies and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:

Busy - have a nice vacation :)

Bselck & TTC74 - yaayy for a great scan! 

Hope everyone else is doing good with their symptoms :thumbup:

I have my dating scan on Tuesday that I'm a bit worried about - I keep having some days without any symptoms and some days nausea hit back again. So hoping that everything is on track and I'm able to get some dates on Tuesday.


----------



## Amygdala

Hi all

I've been hovering here for a few weeks now but haven't dared join you because it feels like I'm jinxing myself. Please don't put me on the title page, for that reason! The funny thing is I could not be less superstitious and I really truly do not believe that you can jinx things. But still I'm finding it hard to acknowledge this pregnancy. If all goes well, this will be baby 3 and our last. Before baby 1 we lost our first pregnancy (mmc found at the 12 week scan). Then had two healthy children but another mmc and then an early mc since. I'm so anxious this time around. I analyse every little feeling or lack thereof. I was feeling pretty sick from week 6 to 7 but it's eased since and I'm terrified that this is going to be another loss. Baby was there, with a heartbeat, 10 days ago but measuring two days behind my dates, of which I'm sure. I know two days is nothing but it's got me worrying anyway. Scan at 11 today. 
Sorry for the ego post. I promise I'll be less self-involved after today.


----------



## TTC74

GL Amygdala! I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Jojojojo76

BSelck24 said:


> Oh and here's my scan pic....

Lovely scan pic. You are one day ahead of me &#128512;


----------



## lucy_x

Amygdala said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been hovering here for a few weeks now but haven't dared join you because it feels like I'm jinxing myself. Please don't put me on the title page, for that reason! The funny thing is I could not be less superstitious and I really truly do not believe that you can jinx things. But still I'm finding it hard to acknowledge this pregnancy. If all goes well, this will be baby 3 and our last. Before baby 1 we lost our first pregnancy (mmc found at the 12 week scan). Then had two healthy children but another mmc and then an early mc since. I'm so anxious this time around. I analyse every little feeling or lack thereof. I was feeling pretty sick from week 6 to 7 but it's eased since and I'm terrified that this is going to be another loss. Baby was there, with a heartbeat, 10 days ago but measuring two days behind my dates, of which I'm sure. I know two days is nothing but it's got me worrying anyway. Scan at 11 today.
> Sorry for the ego post. I promise I'll be less self-involved after today.

Hey :flower: hope your scan went well?

I'm still feeling like death, I honestly don't think iv ever felt this unwell. 
So I'm 7+4 today, the stage at which my twins stopped growing. Feeling a little anxious but frankly I can't focus on anything but nausea really lol.
Feeling more like myself today weirdly, but these last few days have been really difficult! Hoping it's all for the good tho!

Hope everyone else is well x x


----------



## Jlou89

Have a lovely holiday Busy.

Bselck and TTC congratulations on your scans.

Florida, I know how you feel I have no appetite at all and then feel sick I'm hungry.

Welcome Amygdala. Congrats on your BFP. Fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months.

As for me, ive still been having me bleeding its a little more than spotting. the EPU wont scan me until next Friday. My bbs are still hurting and are getting huge, Ive also start being sick in the morning. I'm trying to take this as a good sign and fingers crossed the bleeding will ease. 

Sending you all positive vibes. <3


----------



## Jami888

Saw my gummy bear today!! 8 weeks 2 days hb of 186!!! Perfect!!!
 



Attached Files:







20160701_113818.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BSelck24

Jojojojo76 said:


> BSelck24 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and here's my scan pic....
> 
> Lovely scan pic. You are one day ahead of me &#128512;Click to expand...

Jojo- I love that we are near identical to dates!!

Lucy- so happy you're passing a huge milestone in ur pregnancy and that you're actually have a good day out of the sick ones!

Jami- lovely scan!! So happy for you!

Jlou- hoping the bleeding stops and wishing lots of morning sickness on you lol 

Welcome Amygdala!! That's ok to be cautious, we get it!

TTC74- congrats on the great scan!! Love getting those knocked out!

Sanjan- so excited for your upcoming scan! Sending my prayers!

Florida- hope you can make it through the sickness! Any chance at getting some medication to help? Hope your tansition back to RN goes as smoothly as possible!

As for me, we have family in town this weekend and next weekend so hopefully these next few weeks will fly by! Still not feeling well but trying to eat as much as possible to give me energy and help my nausea.


----------



## Amygdala

I've been having a nasty migraine since last night but thought I should really update that the scan went well. Baby measured on time and had a strong heart rate of 182.  Will catch up with all of you as soon as my head gives me a break.


----------



## TTC74

Great news Amygdala!


----------



## EverythingXd

Bselck - congrats on great scan :thumbup: Strange that your nurse flipped out over you self-prescribing baby Aspirin, I'm not aware of any negative effects :shrug:

TTC74 - congrats also to you on great scan results. Roll on 11th July so you get to see baby's HB. 

SanJan, good luck for your scan on Tues. I think fluctuating symptoms are normal (although totally get your anxiety!), fingers crossed everything is perfect and you will get an idea of EDD.

Florida, ugh poor you with loss of appetite. Is it pretty much all food? I have stashed some shortbread biscuits in my room for if I wake up in the night hungry, but so far the only times I've wanted food I can't face biscuits and have ended up going down and getting a glass of milk anyway.

Amy - great news on your scan! Hope your migraine does one soon.

Jlou - hope your bleeding stops soon. I agree your other symptoms sound great and looks like hcg building nicely so hopefully your scan on Friday will be a positive experience for you. 

Lucy - sorry you're feeling blurgh. I'm sure you're taking comfort in that being a great sign that things are ok. I'm also around my milestone of when my MMC baby died (8+5), and it's making me nervous as hell too.

Jami - aww such a cute scan pic! So happy for you :flower:

Hope everyone else is going good - Jojo, Cupcake, Busy and all other ladies on the thread xx


----------



## floridamomma

Amygdala- good luck! Hoping this is your rainbow!!


----------



## floridamomma

Jami, amygdala- congrats on the scan!!!!

Lucy- sorry you're feeling sick hon(yay!! You're feeling sick lol) hope it eases up soon

Jlou- I wonder if you have a subchronic hem? I'm. Glad you are having symptoms to reassure you. Your scan is next Friday right? Hoping this week flies by and you see bub soon. 

Bselck- honestly I like when things start piling up at times. Gives me other things to focus on and helps the week to fly by. That's why I'm actually glad to go back to school lol. 

Sanjan- good luck on your next scan hon. 

Hoping all is well with everyone. Thanks for our thoughts. I did eat 2 tacos and some dip last night. But woke up nauseous and without appetite. I'm just floating along until my scan. The actual scan report say they found a Hypoechoic mass like area in my left ovary. That made me a little nervous but having faith it's just a cyst. Rescanning that and baby in 26 days. It'll be the furthest I've gone. After that I may use my Doppler at home(I have the sonoline b) I bought a year or two ago. Ladies we are pushing close to the second tri! I'm claiming it at 13 weeks lol.


----------



## Jojojojo76

floridamomma said:


> Ladies we are pushing close to the second tri! I'm claiming it at 13 weeks lol.

Yep! second trimester here we come!!!


----------



## Jojojojo76

https://www.celebratingpregnancyagain.com/
Hi ladies, just wanted to recommend this book to anyone who is interested. I read it this afternoon and found it really helpful in terms of dealing with the grief of losing a baby and being pregnant again.


----------



## lucy_x

Anyone else struggling to.fit in they're clothes? - My UK size 14 jeans no longer do up, I feel so constricted in them. I can't possibly wear mat clothes yet, which leaves only one option.....leggings. Uck. :dohh: I'm hoping itw bloat, I haven't dared the scales recently, either way I'm gonna have to start watching what I eat, I'm hoping to avoid gestational diabetes at all costs this pregnancy!


----------



## EverythingXd

lucy_x said:


> Anyone else struggling to.fit in they're clothes? - My UK size 14 jeans no longer do up, I feel so constricted in them. I can't possibly wear mat clothes yet, which leaves only one option.....leggings. Uck. :dohh: I'm hoping itw bloat, I haven't dared the scales recently, either way I'm gonna have to start watching what I eat, I'm hoping to avoid gestational diabetes at all costs this pregnancy!

Yes, me Lucy. I'm a UK size 10 (5 foot 7 so quite slim build) but my abs split open with my 2 previous births and haven't closed fully. I therefore show really early and have been having to use the hairband trick for 2-3 weeks now to give the top of my jeans more room, with a baggy long top over.


----------



## Jojojojo76

EverythingXd said:


> lucy_x said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else struggling to.fit in they're clothes? - My UK size 14 jeans no longer do up, I feel so constricted in them. I can't possibly wear mat clothes yet, which leaves only one option.....leggings. Uck. :dohh: I'm hoping itw bloat, I haven't dared the scales recently, either way I'm gonna have to start watching what I eat, I'm hoping to avoid gestational diabetes at all costs this pregnancy!
> 
> Yes, me Lucy. I'm a UK size 10 (5 foot 7 so quite slim build) but my abs split open with my 2 previous births and haven't closed fully. I therefore show really early and have been having to use the hairband trick for 2-3 weeks now to give the top of my jeans more room, with a baggy long top over.Click to expand...

I'm not having this issue but I'm quite big anyway and tend to wear a lot of baggy clothes so that is probably why &#128518;


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, I've just had another scan with EPU (2 weeks after original scan showed heartbeat and measured 7+2)... and I got good news! Baby is still alive and kicking :cloud9: They measured baby at 8+5 this time, which makes me slightly nervous but they assured me its millimetres and could just be due to baby being slightly at an angle or due a growth spurt.


----------



## SanJan

Yay for a nice scan 

Don't worry about the measurement because as they said it's just the difference of mm now.


----------



## SanJan

Hi all,

Just back from my scan. Bub measures 8 weeks which coincides with my dates, but with my LMP it should be 8 weeks 5 days. Dr. is still going with LMP and put the EDD as 9th Feb. So, I finally have a date :happydance:

Also, I have got the date for my NT scan and some big list of blood works which is on 2nd August and my next Dr appointment on 16th Aug.


----------



## floridamomma

Everything- that is really good news!! Dating is quite hard at this stage. Most people are dated at the 12 week scan because bubs is so small at this point. Glad everything is going well!


SanJan- honestly is it isn't a week or so off they aren't going to change anything. It's easier for them. That's why people recommend a birth month because you could be 2 weeks early/late and baby still be fine.


----------



## EverythingXd

SanJan, congrats also to you on your scan :flower: Did you get any pics? My scans have both been with EPU (in the UK) and they don't do scan pics but I will get some in a few weeks when I have my 12 week scan *toich wood.


----------



## SanJan

I did get one, but it's not a great quality and not on those glossy papers which gives a nice clarity. I tried taking a pic and it's more blurry.. Will take one with DH's phone and upload.

Even for us here, the official first scan is the 12 week one, but given my history they have squeezed a couple more at 6 weeks and 8 weeks - that's why i didn't get any pics on 6wk scan and only one pic today. hopefully should get more on 2nd Aug.


----------



## lucy_x

Argh, just coming in for a rant.

I'm so so sick of my OH, he constantly goes on about sex (or lack of it!) - it's 9 am and we're already not talking, not that I'm missing much because it's like living with an adolescent, it's constant, every other word out his mouth is sexual. I want to beat him. Hes sulking now because I don't want it.

Hardly surprising really when I can't stand the sight or smell of him, and that I'm so bloody knackered by nighttime all I want to do is sleep!

Sorry for the Tmi but I needed to get it out somewhere before I rip hos eyeballs out :haha:


----------



## Jojojojo76

lucy_x said:


> Argh, just coming in for a rant.
> 
> I'm so so sick of my OH, he constantly goes on about sex (or lack of it!) - it's 9 am and we're already not talking, not that I'm missing much because it's like living with an adolescent, it's constant, every other word out his mouth is sexual. I want to beat him. Hes sulking now because I don't want it.
> 
> Hardly surprising really when I can't stand the sight or smell of him, and that I'm so bloody knackered by nighttime all I want to do is sleep!
> 
> Sorry for the Tmi but I needed to get it out somewhere before I rip hos eyeballs out :haha:

Hi Lucy! Feel free to rant, my OH is annoying in that respect as well. Sulks like a kid if he doesn't get it regularly and goes on and on about it until I give in just to get a quiet life!


----------



## Jojojojo76

I had my booking in appointment today with the midwife. Tried to talk to her about my anxiety due to my previous miscarriages but she basically said there is not much that can be done and I just need to take care of myself and the baby and hopefully everything will work out ok. At one point I started crying when she asked about my previous miscarriages and she just carried on talking and didn't even acknowledge I was upset? Bit bizarre! Anyway, I've decided to pay for a private scan on Sunday and hopefully that will confirm everything is still ok. Hope you are all doing well x


----------



## BSelck24

Everything and Sanjan- congrats on great scans!!

Jojo- glad you have sprivate scan booked to ease your mind! Surprised that the midwife was treating you that way! Usually it's the doctors who don't give a shit.

Lucy- feel free to rant! My husband is a bit more understanding eith the lack of sex, but is completely not understanding to how sick and tired I feel all day!


----------



## floridamomma

Lucy- your oh would have a heart attack on my house!! We haven't had sex in over 6-7 weeks!! I try o still keep him happy in other ways but we can't because I spot every time we do. 

Jojo- that's strange. I just think some people lose their bedside manner over the years. If she isn't better by the next appt I would ask for someone else


----------



## Jami888

went to the DR today for an apt because I had some scary discharge over the past few days. they think its my SCH clearing up because its smaller and that I might have a yeast infection...ill take that over BV or a MC. I did however get a sono too my bean was measuring exactly 9 weeks and heartbeat of 152. that dropped from 186 5 days ago but dr said that's totally normal. so yay I can go on my float trip Friday and confidently announce to my family that im preggo!!! 

im letting myself get excited now...I feel like that's wrong...that I should still be cautious. but now instead of worrying about MCing today ive been thinking of names and ways to predict the sex! :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Jami! I'm VERY early. So, I'm terrified of going in on Monday for my 7 week US. Having said that, I've already checked the chinese gender prediction calendar and it says boy.


----------



## floridamomma

Jamie- glad everything's clearing up. So easy to get yeast infections while pg, glad bubs is hanging in there. Hb vary so much while pregnant. As long as it stays high I wouldn't even concern yourself. Are you announcing in a special way? 

Ttc- good luck on your upcoming scan. I checked as well. Mine says girl.


----------



## Jlou89

Congrats Jami, everything and Sanjan on your scans :)


----------



## Jlou89

Can totally relate to OH not understanding, Ive had bleeding on and off for 2 weeks and he just doesn't get why I'm worried. I am happy to help him out still. 
My boobs have stopped feeling to sore and im not feeling as sick, just if ive not eaten for a while! The only thing I want to eat is fruit and toast.
Ive been abit light headed the last few days but ive also got a sinus infection :(

Scan on Friday and im crapping it! My MIL is coming with my because my OH has to work! It would of been my due date next Monday so im trying to keep positive and not dwell on it too much! 

Hope your all feeling okish with a bit or morning sickness thrown in :) xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

Jlou89 said:


> Can totally relate to OH not understanding, Ive had bleeding on and off for 2 weeks and he just doesn't get why I'm worried. I am happy to help him out still.
> My boobs have stopped feeling to sore and im not feeling as sick, just if ive not eaten for a while! The only thing I want to eat is fruit and toast.
> Ive been abit light headed the last few days but ive also got a sinus infection :(
> 
> Scan on Friday and im crapping it! My MIL is coming with my because my OH has to work! It would of been my due date next Monday so im trying to keep positive and not dwell on it too much!
> 
> Hope your all feeling okish with a bit or morning sickness thrown in :) xx

Good luck with your scan tomorrow x


----------



## busytulip

Bselck way to stick to your guns with the nurse, sorry she wasn't very nice about things. Nearly time for the Progenity test. I'm always excited to find out what others are having, but we are firmly team :yellow: Lovely scan pic btw!

TTC your next scan is only a few days away :dance:

florida sorry your appetite seems to have gone. I go through similar spells. I've lost about 7lbs so far. Hopefully it'll pick back up for you. Praying for a nice clear scan in a few weeks and no complications.

Welcome Amygdala :hi: I completely get your reservations. Just let me know when you feel comfortable being added to the front. Glad your scan went well. I hope your migraine has eased. I suffer with them as well. Sometimes I get ones that will last for weeks at a time so I understand how debilitating they can be.


awww lucy...you poor dear. Are you able to take any tablets to help with the nausea? Or are they causing other symptoms and are more of a problem than they are worth? 
And that OH of yours needs a good talking to :rage: Men can be so daft at times, bless them. Rant away dear

Jlou I can't believe they won't scan you any earlier :hugs: You must be a mess lovely. Has your bleeding eased any? I'm glad your MIL is able to go to the scan with you, especially given the day's significance :hugs:

Jami yay for a gummy bear with a nice, strong HB :dance: Have fun on your float trip!

Thanks for the book recommendation Jojo. So sorry your booking in appt. went poorly. That is an odd way of a midwife to handle things. Will you be seeing her throughout the rest of your pregnancy? Praying for a great scan on Sunday!

Everything I'm so glad that all is well with baby :yipee:

SanJan yay for an EDD (which so happens to be my DS3's birthday, so I'm partial) and a great scan!

I'm sure I've missed someone...I don't ever mean to. I hope that you are all doing well!


----------



## busytulip

AFM: We had a great trip and got back in town late last night! I had an OB appt. today where I was able to hear our LO's HB on the doppler for the first time. I burst into tears, I couldn't help it. After I had a scan and we could see our little kumquat squirming around practicing their ninja skills. Even my OB remarked on how baby was 'putting on a show'. I felt SO much lighter. Up until this point, even seeing our baby before and their little HB flickering away, it's still felt like it wasn't real. We get bad news...we don't get good news. So I've been waiting for the bad news. Obviously we are still in the early days but I'm still on :cloud9:

Here's our LO, next appt. is in 2 weeks!



For those of you finding out gender, do you plan on doing any sort of special reveal?


----------



## SanJan

Jlou - :hugs: and good luck on the scan. 

Lucy - can you get some Vit B tablets? I don't have a bad MS this time, but last time around they did help me a lot.

Busy - welcome back and yaayy for a nice scan :happydance: 
I do get your feeling that this is not real though. Honestly, I'm still finding it difficult to accept this pregnancy and I don't think I'll be completely happy till we get a good 12W and 20W scan because they are the ones indicated the complications while pregnant with Ananya. I'm still skeptical about adding a ticker or even changing the status for that matter 

As for the gender reveal, we'll be :yellow: - we don't have a choice here.


----------



## EverythingXd

Jlou I hope you have a great scan today :flower:

Busy, lovely news for you hearing and seeing baby! :happydance: I completely get what you mean about the good / bad news, I'm finding it difficult to believe everything will be ok with this baby, I'm almost expecting bad news to come. Please please please let this baby make it! :wacko:


----------



## TTC74

Jlou - good luck at your scan. I'm hoping for a great one for you! 

AFM - my scan is Monday. So, I'm very anxious. I'm also exhausted and irritable today. Not a great combination of emotions. What are you going to do other than be grateful that today I am pregnant, though?


----------



## Jlou89

Hey ladies. Scan was great baby has almost caught up and is measuring at 9 weeks my dates make me 9+5! Got a due date of 5th Feb! My consultant was happy with how well baby had grown! I'm over the moon but still have a long way to go, I'm trying to stay positive as this pregnancy is nothing like my last pregnancy!


----------



## busytulip

Fantastic news Jlou!! :dance:


----------



## BSelck24

OH Busy! So glad you're back and your scan went so well!! We should know whether we're having a boy or girl a week or so before my mothers bday so I think I will buy her a pink or blue onesie or something to celebrate and announce the gender :)

Jlou! Sooooooo happy your scan went great!! Always nice to have a due date and be reassured everything is ok!

Hope everyone is doing well! This is the last weekend we have family in town for a while so I will be ready to rest next week!


----------



## floridamomma

Yayyyy for the good scans jlou and busy!!!

No gender reveal for us as we plan on staying team yellow. At one point we almost changed our minds as everyone will want to know so they can buy things but they can either wait or just wait lol. We've waited so long for this blessing that we really want to share that special moment together just us. I know it's far off, but is anyone planning to have many people in the delivery room? I plan on it just be my dh and i. This will be our first together and after 6 losses I just want to enjoy this with him,


----------



## BSelck24

OH Florida how special! I didn't know this was the first baby for you and your DH! I totally get leaving that moment in the delivery room to you two, but for me, I NEED to have my mother there as well! She lives out of state so it's may not always work out, but she was able to arrive 30 minutes before my delivery with my son lol. And what ended up being great was that since my son had to be rushed to the NICU, mybhusband was able to go straight with him and I wasn't left by myself in the room, my mom was with me.


----------



## EverythingXd

Jlou that's great news about your scan! :happydance:

Florida, I'll be doing the same as you at the birth and having just hubby there.

*worry rant alert!* got my scan date through today - for the day before we go on holiday in a few weeks time! This is de ja vous for me because, with my MMC, we were due to go on holiday 3 days after my scan. We found out we lost the baby, but I had to persuade them to let me take the tablets to bring it on that same day so that 'the process' would be done before our holiday because I knew DS1 would be so disappointed if we didn't go. It ruined the holiday for me (obviously) but I managed to hold it together for my boys, and I was proud of that.

I was hoping this scan would leave more time before holiday in case the same happened, or even to have it when we got back (not quite sure if dates would've allowed this). This leaves even less time and I'm so worried it's going to ruin this year's holiday :nope:


----------



## cupcake23

Hello ladies, it's lovely to hear/ see scans are going well. Had another scan myself on Friday, baby is looking like a baby now not just a blob, also got to hear the heartbeat. Hoping to stay team yellow this time.

We announced to my family yesterday, it was also the first time my kids knew about it, my dd was in disbelief, she has been asking for this for years! My ds just said 'WHY?' Pmsl, I took no offence, he's 12 and has to already deal with an annoying sister.

Florida I think it's lovely just to have the 2 of ou in the room, I've always had my mum, I was young when I had my first so I needed the extra support, not knowing if oh could cope, with my second it was a homebirth and it was nice having my mum once again in the background, I hope she will be able to be there this time too.

Everything can you ask to have a scan after your holidays or to be called with any cancellation spots?


----------



## busytulip

Looks like there are quite a few of us planning on staying team yellow. :D
It'll just be hubby and I in the birth room, that's always worked out well for us in the past. Though I could see the positives of having another person if baby were needing to be taken to NICU or anything like that.

Awww Everything I'm sorry your scan is scheduled right before going on holiday. I hope that there is some way that they can reschedule for you. :hugs:

cupcake I laughed a little at your DS response, sound pretty typical of that age :haha: How did the rest of your family take the news?

We'll be waiting quite a while longer before announcing. Has anyone else announced? Did you do it any special way?

Hope you've all been having a great weekend!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Hi ladies, we'll probably find out the gender, just for practical reasons so we can get everything ready!! We are waiting until after my 12 week scan before we tell people.

I had another scan today and everything is looking great, in fact baby is slightly ahead on measurements :) The baby was wriggling around loads which was really good to see. It is finally starting to feel like this is really happening!!

Hope you all have a good week x


----------



## SanJan

Cupcake & jojo - congrats on the scans :)

Cupcake - :haha: at your kid's response.

Everything - Really hope you can get them to postpone/reschedule the scan so you can enjoy your holiday :hugs:

For me, it'll be only DH in the room, as that's the rule in the hospitals here. Remaining family can wait in the waiting room they have so they'll be in the same building if needed.

As for announcing the pregnancy, I think I need to get some courage to add a ticker first. I don't want to announce before 20 weeks, so will wait for a good anomaly scan as that's the milestone where I'll cross the risk from previous pregnancy. The immediate family knows now(both parents and our sisters), but rest have to wait.


----------



## floridamomma

Bselck- I completely get it. My mom was there for the birth of my first 3 children. It's going to be strange but my husband calms me in a way no one else can. And my mom is very old school and was extremely cruel during my first labor, I won't ever forget that. 

Everything- id try to get the scan moved up a week or so. That's going to make you worry unnecessarily. 

Cupcake- lol at ds response. Kids so say just what's on their mind don't they? 

Jojo- congrats on the scan!

Sanjan- we also are waiting until 20 weeks to announce as we have miscarried 6 times and always seems like it was after we told everyone. This is the longest I've been pregnant since giving birth to my ds almost 7 years ago


----------



## IzzyNC

Congrats on all the rainbow babies! I'm currently pregnant with my rainbow baby, due Feb 2017! I had a loss in January 2017, and my due date would have been in 2 weeks. I am trying to hard to stay hopeful that this baby will grow and thrive, but it's so hard and I'm so scared:/ We have our first scan tomorrow, and will hopefully see a heartbeat! I am a very late ovulatory with very long cycles, so I don't know exactly how far along I am. I think I'm somewhere between 7 and 8 weeks. FX and hoping for the best!


----------



## busytulip

Great news on the scan Jojo! 

With our last successful pregnancy we waited until after our 24 week appt. I can see myself waiting that long, if not longer again. 

Welcome Izzy! :wave:
Due date anniversaries are hard, very sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope you get amazing news at your scan tomorrow. 
Your girls are the same age as my youngest :) Her birthday is Nov. 3rd, when is theirs?


----------



## floridamomma

Has anyone had nausea when having to urinate? It's been going on about 2-3 days. I was tested for a uti 2 1/2 weeks ago at the ER and it was negative. It's just a lot to deal with right now. I feel sick when j wake up because I have to urinate.


----------



## TTC74

Back from my 7 week scan. Last pregnancy ended in MMC. Baby stopped growing at 6+1. Today, we saw baby and heard a good solid heartbead of 129!


----------



## Jojojojo76

TTC74 said:


> Back from my 7 week scan. Last pregnancy ended in MMC. Baby stopped growing at 6+1. Today, we saw baby and heard a good solid heartbead of 129!

Yay! So happy for you!!


----------



## Jojojojo76

IzzyNC said:


> Congrats on all the rainbow babies! I'm currently pregnant with my rainbow baby, due Feb 2017! I had a loss in January 2017, and my due date would have been in 2 weeks. I am trying to hard to stay hopeful that this baby will grow and thrive, but it's so hard and I'm so scared:/ We have our first scan tomorrow, and will hopefully see a heartbeat! I am a very late ovulatory with very long cycles, so I don't know exactly how far along I am. I think I'm somewhere between 7 and 8 weeks. FX and hoping for the best!

Hi Izzy, good to see you on here. Best of luck with your scan tomorrow &#128512;


----------



## BSelck24

floridamomma said:


> Has anyone had nausea when having to urinate? It's been going on about 2-3 days. I was tested for a uti 2 1/2 weeks ago at the ER and it was negative. It's just a lot to deal with right now. I feel sick when j wake up because I have to urinate.

Florida- are you sure it's from having tonurinate and not just morning nausea? I'm nauseous all day but my worst is in the morning and at night. It's like I feel constantly hungry but then when I try to eat something, I want to throw up.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Izzy, welcome :waves: Sorry for your loss, but congrats on your new pregnancy... I hope everything is perfect at your scan tomorrow :hugs:

TTC, so happy for you, congrats on a great scan and heartbeat! :cloud9:

Florida, no I've not had that myself but then I think my nausea is always fairly mild. I can't think why that would happen, but maybe to do with the position of your uterus because it apparently moves up when your bladder is full. Does it help if you drink lots of water? Or worse because then you need the loo a lot more often? I guess you have no other symptoms of a new uti?

There's a lot of ladies waiting to announce until 20+ weeks. I am guessing you don't show by then? I'm only 10 weeks and it's already getting too obvious to hide! :blush:

Thanks for listening about my scan date. I worked out I will be 13+9 the day we travel home, so I can't postpone it until afterwards because it needs to be done by 14 weeks for the NT scan. I rang and asked if it could be done earlier but there are no appointments available at the moment. The lady was very helpful though and suggested I ring daily to check for cancellations.


----------



## busytulip

So happy for you TTC :dance:

Florida I've not had anything similar either, sorry that I can't offer any help.

Everything calling daily sounds like a pain, I do hope they end up having a cancellation and can fit you in sooner. FX'd!!!


----------



## lucy_x

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't been around. Iv been feeling so unwell. I don't know why it's called morning sickness, it should be evening sickness for me :haha:.

So I still haven't bothered with a scan, for me I'm not sure as it will make me feel any better, secondly the outcome will be the same either way right? - I'm definitely feeling pregnant, and dare I say it even positive that all is OK.

So, symptom wise.
1. Dreadful excess saliva, I'm dribbling when I talk
2. Headaches
3. Aversion to meat, cigarettes and anything sweet smelling
4.craving tomatoes and cheese and Earl Grey tea, preferably all together.
5.constant nausea and tiredness!
6.huge weight gain, and believe it or not I can feel my uterus just above the public bone.....too soon I thought but apparently not for a third pregnancy!
7. Extreme thirst.

Anyone else have updated symptoms are all of you now getting less as heading towards second tri!


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks everyone. It is probably morning nausea as I had a sample checked and so far nothing. I guess I just expected symptoms to be going away because I'll be 11 weeks Friday. I haven't gone this far since pregnancy with my son 7 years ago. 

Ttc- congrats on a good scan

Bselck- sorry you're not feeling well. I think that may be my case too as I've grtong sicker the closer to 2nd tri I get. 

Everything- well I hope someone cancels and everything will be just fine

Lucy- definitely not too soon. My husband can feel mine right above my pubic bone as well. I'm definitely getting more symptoms. 

Scan 2 weeks from Thursday will be 12 +6 so just hanging in there


----------



## Jami888

so im 10 weeks today. for the first pregnancy ever I am throwing up almost everyday...in the evening. dinner always does it to me. its miserable. however...here I am panicking again. I have a scan Friday so I wont have to stress long before I know...but this weekend we went on a float trip with my family. it was pretty relaxed. I did play a little sand volleyball (no diving or crazy running) just very light. then we were in the sun all day Saturday and on the raft. nothing too dramatic...had a little spat with my mom...but that always happens. however...sunday night when we got home I got up about 2am to go pee and had pinkish brownish discharge. I freaked out. hubby came running in and I told him im bleeding, he looked at it and said "that's not blood". what does he know. it looked like old but still a little pink. but then Monday nothing...today nothing. Im still sick as a dog and tired. I forced myself not to call the dr again yesterday. since it stopped im hoping its just more of the SCH cleaning itself out...but why is it pink? maybe because I played volleyball it started bleeding again? but then wouldn't it have bled Saturday? idk...im so confused and here I am going crazy again til Friday :wacko:

as for our gender reveal...I am soooo torn!! I want to wait until birth but hubby is adamant (sp?) on finding out the gender. weve talked about a gender reveal party/baby shower with a piñata that's filled with pink or blue candies (hes Hispanic so seems fitting). but idk....ive always wanted to wait til birth to be surprised and this is probably our last so ill never get the chance again. what are you guys all doing?? gender reveal or waiting? if a gender reveal...how are you doing it?


----------



## BSelck24

Jami- I wouldn't worry! It's stopped and could have just been from a difference in activity than your body was used to!

I haven't thought of a gender reveal party or how to announce since I feel like when I announce on social media I'm just going to double announce with the gender. But I love the piñata idea! I could see myself just doing a small get together with a cake to cut with a pink or blue inside :)


----------



## EverythingXd

How have you been today Jami? Your strong symptoms gives me lots of hope that the bleeding was just from your SCH or from overdoing it a little with the volleyball. Sending lots of positive thoughts, and hope you still have great symptoms but no more blood! :hugs:


----------



## Jami888

a girl here at my work just did the cake gender reveal...but poor thing her and her husband wanted a boy and she was convinced it was a boy...and of course the cake was pink lol. oh well. as my 5 year old son says "you get what you get, and you don't throw a fit".

I have had absolutely no spotting or cramping. just worrying lol. I have still been so sick...puked at auto zone last night waiting for my hubby to get a new battery for the truck. that was embarrassing. I didn't even make it to the trash :blush: I thought id be getting better but this week is by far my worst, even my worst pregnancy considering I never puked with the others. but I read that week 10 it peaks so hopefully it goes down now.

only 2 more days til my scan and I cant wait!! is anyone else 10ish weeks? or does anyone else have a scan coming up this week?


----------



## floridamomma

Sorry you're sick jami. But also glad to know you're symptoms are hanging in strong. I think you'll be fine and good luck on your upcoming scan. I'm currently 10+5 will be 11 weeks Friday. No scan for 2 more weeks


----------



## EverythingXd

Yes Jami, I'm about 10+3 now and my MS does seem a bit worse this week. I've been let off quite lightly though and have only actually thrown up once this pregnancy (which was a couple of days ago when I took 3 tablets). I'm convinced it's another boy as it's so similar to my DS1 and DS2 pregnancies.

It does sound like everything is ok for you Jami, I'm sure it must have been very scary for you though. Fast forward to your next scan so you can get some reassurance x


----------



## Jojojojo76

Hi Jami, sorry to hear about your bleeding but lucky you have a scan in a couple of days so you'll be able to check everything is ok. I'm 10+1 and my MS symptoms are starting to fade a bit. It's more extreme tiredness at the moment. I seem to hit a certain point everyday and then after that am exhausted. I don't get a chance to rest much during the week as I work full time but try to catch up on sleep at the weekends. I had a scan 4 days ago and my next one is 2 weeks today. Good luck with your scan x


----------



## floridamomma

Thinking about it my sickness peaked at the end of last week and hs gotten better daily this week. Almost non existent most days.


----------



## Jami888

I guess the one thing I can be thankful for is that I have evening sickness. I don't puke til after 6 or 7 pm and I get off work around 6 or 630. So I make it through the day ok. Just have to eat very healthy cause anything greasy or too salty will ruin the day. I did wake up to some slight cramping today. No spotting. Did DTD last night so maybe that's it?? Gosh tomorrow cant get here quick enough.


----------



## EverythingXd

Glad your sickness seems to be waning Florida. I'll probably be more comforted for mine to hang around until my scan :haha:

Jami, what time is your scan tomorrow? Not long to wait now :hugs:

AFM, I have managed to bring forward my 12 week scan to Tues 26th, so 12 days' time when I will be around 12+2. I know how you feel counting down to tomorrow Jami, the 26th can't come quick enough for me! x


----------



## busytulip

I hope you start feeling better soon lucy.

florida just 2 weeks til your scan :D

Jami good luck at your scan tomorrow. I love the idea of a pinata...but I'm with you and love the surprise! I hope that you guys are able to agree on whether or not to find out. I would pin the cramping on DTD for sure.

Everything I'm glad they were able to get you an earlier scan :dance:

I've been pretty symptom free with this pregnancy. Up until about 10 weeks when a subtle all day nausea started and has hung around. The exhaustion I was feeling in the beginning seems to be waning, which is good. Though with the sick feeling I'm really unmotivated. :(

I have been feeling baby wriggles :cloud9: Last week I thought I was, but it wasn't consistent at all. It's much more frequent and consistent now. Last night as I was laying in bed I felt really great flutters and rolls for a good 5 minutes. I try to remind myself not to flip out if I can't feel movements since LO is still so small, but I'm really excited!!

Oh, Everything I completely glossed over your query earlier. I actually get quite a nice bump early on due to a short torso. The only reason I'm able to 'hide' the pregnancy so long is that I don't live super close to family and I'm a SAHM. I can mask my bump with layers until about 16 weeks, after that it's over :haha:

Hope all our ladies are doing well...even you lurkers :D


----------



## floridamomma

I'm blessed and proud to show off this little one!!!! Dh and I had a private reassurance scan and saw the most gorgeous dancing little bean! The baby was flipping upside down moving all around kicking its arms and legs. My DH cried the entire time and I still feel a big sense of disbelief. Baby measure 11 weeks exactly which I will be tomorrow. God is good and prayer definitely works.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BSelck24

OH Florida! How amazing! The power of prayer is great!! I am smiling ear to ear for you right now!

As for me, my nausea seems to be getting better this week but the nights are still rough! I get the most sick and CANNOT get comfortable when to trying to lay down to sleep!

I am naturally a tummy sleeper, but knowing I have to sleep on my side during pregnancy, my body just naturally adapts. That being said, my left shoulder and left hip have been so sore and crampy from always laying on my left side! Anyone have any positions that work for them or any tips to help increase my comfort level!?


----------



## cupcake23

Beautiful scan photos Florida! So happy for you.

Bselck I've been sleeping on my back with pillows propping me up, I still get nauseous at night so this helps me but I do miss sleeping on my tummy x


----------



## busytulip

Amazing news Florida! :dance:

Sorry to hear nights are rough Bselck. Have you considered one of those large pregnancy pillows?


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ladies. I still sleep on my stomach in bed. He only way I can sleep on my back or side is the couch. But the pillows do work. They have a new one that has a hole so you can sleep on your stomach


----------



## TTC74

I love my snoogle pillow. I alternate positions with it. There are multiple illustrated positions on the package. I usually either put my head and the top snoogle and prop my top leg on top of the bottom snoogle, or I use the pillow to lay against with my back. That kind of gives me the sensation of sleeping on my back without actually sleeping on my back. Good luck!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats floridamom. I'm sure you are thrilled. That beautiful little bean is thriving! Yay!


----------



## Jami888

SBelk I am 100% a tummy sleeper. I still do but put a pillow under one leg and put my leg in an L shape so my tummy is propped in the air. It makes sense to me but reading this idk if it will to anyone else lol


----------



## EverythingXd

Florida how awesome! So happy for you! :happydance:

I used to pretty much always sleep on my left side, but the last few months I have stayed in that position awake for far too long reading my phone and it has made my shoulder sore :blush: I'm therefore having to switch onto my right side. I've never been a tummy sleeper. I do remember when bump gets bigger, using another pillow between my legs, I think it helped to balance me better.


----------



## Jojojojo76

floridamomma said:


> i'm blessed and proud to show off this little one!!!! Dh and i had a private reassurance scan and saw the most gorgeous dancing little bean! The baby was flipping upside down moving all around kicking its arms and legs. My dh cried the entire time and i still feel a big sense of disbelief. Baby measure 11 weeks exactly which i will be tomorrow. God is good and prayer definitely works.

&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks ladies! You all have definitely convinced me to check out a pregnancy pillow! I felt like I was going crazy as I'm so early on with no belly yet- but I need it for comfort!


----------



## Vankiwi

I loved my snoogle pillow with DD. Then in the third tri I added a wedge pillow too!


----------



## IzzyNC

I had my first scan on Tuesday, baby was measuring 7 weeks 6 days and HR was 184! I am cautiously excited and hoping this is our rainbow baby due February 22, 2017!


----------



## floridamomma

Izzy- congrats!!! Prayers this is your rainbow too!


----------



## EverythingXd

Aah Izzy that's great news! :happydance: Will your next scan be around 12 weeks?


----------



## Jami888

After more bleeding right before my sonogram this morning I was devastated going in....but soooo happy when I saw my baby and its heartbeat. Measures 10 weeks 2 days so perfect, with heartbeat 175. Just goes to prove you can have bleeding and be ok. My SCH is the same, so that stinks but it's not getting bigger so that's good. Here's a pic of my babe :happydance: that I'm soooo in love with
 



Attached Files:







20160715_092915_resized.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cupcake23

Beautiful scan pic Jami x


----------



## busytulip

Yay Izzy! Wonderful news :)

Excellent news Jami!! Love your scan pic <3 Those SCH's can be so scary and worrisome, sorry you're still dealing with bleeding.

AFM: 12 weeks today!
The start of a proper bump




Anyone else care to share there bump pics?
Hope you all enjoy the weekend!


----------



## BSelck24

Izzy- congrats! Praying for you new rainbow!

Jami- so cute!! Your pic is great! Congrats on the great scan despite the bleeding!

Busy- congrats on 12 weeks and what a cute bump! I will try and post a bump pic when I get one!

Having a busy weekend high is great because I have about 8 more days until my next scan! Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## lucy_x

Gorgeous bump busy!
I can't show mine because I'm a porker and it's not visible, but I can feel it :)

Not feeling particularly pregnant anymore, the terrible headaches have gone now, sickness is easing off....hope it comes back :(
I'm covered in spots tho, so that's something haha

First appt with the midwife tomorrow!


----------



## floridamomma

Jami- great scan congrats!

Busy you have the cutest little bump!

Bselck- good luck on the upcoming scan
Lucy- hope your first appt goes smoothly


----------



## Jami888

Awe I wish I had a bump :cry:
I'm not showing in the slightest and actually lost almost 5 lbs according to Dr scale. I can't wait for a real baby bump. Even my bloat is gone. I'm happy to say though, yesterday is the first day I haven't puked. And I was able to eat chips...which I love bUT I haven't been able to keep down for weeks. Seems like my sickness is disappearing. Thank you Jesus....
Anyone else feeling better?


----------



## lucy_x

Jami888 said:


> Awe I wish I had a bump :cry:
> I'm not showing in the slightest and actually lost almost 5 lbs according to Dr scale. I can't wait for a real baby bump. Even my bloat is gone. I'm happy to say though, yesterday is the first day I haven't puked. And I was able to eat chips...which I love bUT I haven't been able to keep down for weeks. Seems like my sickness is disappearing. Thank you Jesus....
> Anyone else feeling better?

I'm feeling better, except the tiredness, but I'm not actually feeling all that positive about it....I preferred the not feeling so good :(

For some reason I'm really nervous about my first mw appt. I know what happens for goodness sake iv had them before but I feel odd about it haha


----------



## lucy_x

^^^^^ typical I should post that then come over feeling like death! So bloody sick. Maybe I'm imaging the loss of symptoms, iv obviously just learnt to live with them.


----------



## EverythingXd

Jami, great scan pic! :happydance:

Bselck, what day is your scan? I have my 12 week one on 26th, is yours on the same date? I hope this week sails by for us both anyway!

Busy, cute bump! Mine is similar. I will take a pic next weekend when I am 12 weeks. I will try to remember to do 1 morning and 1 evening because I think the difference is significant at the moment :haha:

Lucy, in an odd way I'm pleased your sickness is back :haha: I had a mini panic again on Friday when my symptoms pretty much disappeared. We had an afternoon/evening out on Saturday with a group of friends who didn't know I was pregnant so it was good timing. The sickness returned in the middle of the night when I woke and very nearly threw up.

Saturday was strange. The friends we were out with included two who are pregnant. One of them is 25 weeks pregnant, and the other only 13 weeks (so 2 weeks ahead of me). It felt weird because they spent a lot of time talking about their pregnancies and their bumps, and there was me having to stay quiet in my floaty top that hid my little bump well. Others in the group even asked my OH if we would have any more and he replied "no, definitely don't want any more." I know it was no doubt to throw them off the scent but he didn't have to be quite so convincing lol!


----------



## floridamomma

N


----------



## lucy_x

EverythingXd said:


> Others in the group even asked my OH if we would have any more and he replied "no, definitely don't want any more." I know it was no doubt to throw them off the scent but he didn't have to be quite so convincing lol!

This is so.something my OH would do, then people look at you as if your mad when you. Tell them you are pregnant and you get the 'but you didn't want anymore'!! 

My appt went really well, lovely lovely mw and I should have my scan date by the end of the week :)


----------



## busytulip

Happy 10 weeks lucy!

Jami~I've lost a fair bit of weight as well, then again it was there to lost given the last year...Glad you are starting to feel better

Florida~not sure what happened with your post?

Everything it must have been off-putting to stay tight-lipped around your friends. I laughed a little about how quick your OH was to respond.

Having a bit of a wobble day. My next appt. is this coming Friday and it really can't come soon enough. I wish I could feign ignorance, gain some naivete back...
Sorry to be a downer ladies. Hope that you're all in much brighter spirits


----------



## floridamomma

Lucy- glad all went well

Everything- someone asked me if I was pregnant and I said uh uh no way! Will be fun to explain as I get bigger every week lol

Busy- you aren't being a downer at all. I'm having a wobble day too. I'm getting so comfortable with loving this little one(whom I think is a girl btw lol) it makes me nervous and want to guard my heart. I hope Friday comes quickly


----------



## BSelck24

Busy- how exciting for your scan this Friday!

Everything- my scan is on the 25th! We will be back to back! I'm so proud of you guys staying silent amongst your friends, I know my DH and I would've spilled the beans!!!!

Jami- I've lost a couple of pounds as well but I'm really starting to notice a difference in my nausea over the past couple days! I'm starting to feel better! Instead of feeling sick ALL day, my nausea now only comes in spurts and especially after I eat anything. Waking up this morning was slightly better and I'm really hoping this nausea is on its way out!!


----------



## Jojojojo76

floridamomma said:


> Busy- you aren't being a downer at all. I'm having a wobble day too. I'm getting so comfortable with loving this little one(whom I think is a girl btw lol) it makes me nervous and want to guard my heart. I hope Friday comes quickly

I know how you both feel. I am having a wobble week! Can't wait for my 12 week scan but that isn't until the 28th July so still over a week to go.

Stay strong ladies xx


----------



## floridamomma

Jojo- we have the same scan date. My scan is more of an initial I'm not sure if we'll be doing the 12 week scan but it's my first mw appt right after and they require an ultrasound. So I'm excited either way. I may add a tickler. Still just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Jojojojo76

floridamomma said:


> Jojo- we have the same scan date. My scan is more of an initial I'm not sure if we'll be doing the 12 week scan but it's my first mw appt right after and they require an ultrasound. So I'm excited either way. I may add a tickler. Still just haven't gotten around to it.

Love that we have the same scan date&#128512;
Will be thinking of you on the 28th


----------



## floridamomma

Same jojo :hugs: how far long will you be at your scan?


----------



## TTC74

I had an 8 week scan today. I was having some cramping yesterday. So, they fit me in for a scan today. Thankfully, everything looked great. Baby looks healthy. Heartbeat is strong at 171!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jojojojo76

floridamomma said:


> Same jojo :hugs: how far long will you be at your scan?

I'll be 12 weeks 1 day, so am a little bit behind you!


----------



## Jojojojo76

TTC74 said:


> I had an 8 week scan today. I was having some cramping yesterday. So, they fit me in for a scan today. Thankfully, everything looked great. Baby looks healthy. Heartbeat is strong at 171!

 great news!


----------



## cupcake23

Great news ttc74

I had my booking and scan today, I'm now 12+4, everything looks great and I'm just so happy &#128516;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jojojojo76

cupcake23 said:


> Great news ttc74
> 
> I had my booking and scan today, I'm now 12+4, everything looks great and I'm just so happy &#128516;

Really pleased for you &#128512;


----------



## Jami888

i have a scan on the 29th and ill be 12 weeks 2 days so im right behind you guys! cant wait for us all to share those pics!!!


----------



## floridamomma

Ttc and cupcake- so happy for you!!!!!! 

Jami- counting down the days


----------



## lucy_x

ttc and Cupcake, so glad everything is well, Cupcake looks like a little boy from that scan pic, sorry if you arnt accepting guesses ;)

Still no scan date here, keeping my fingers firmly crossed it arrives soon as my nails can't take any more biting!!!


----------



## BSelck24

TTC and Cupcake!! Great scans!!! Love them! 

As for me, sickness is finally getting under control! So happy but we all know that nervous feeling starts to kick in!!


----------



## EverythingXd

TTC and Cupcake, so happy for you both on great scans! :happydance:

Cupcake, will you be announcing to everyone now? I'm sorry I can't remember whether you are one of the ladies on here that will be waiting until 20+ weeks to announce. 

Glad to hear lots of you are having less sickness / nausea. In contrast, I just threw up for only the 2nd time this pregnancy. I didn't even need the 'good sign' tonight because I bought a Doppler and it arrived yesterday - and I found baby's heartbeat with it :cloud9: Tried to get my phone out to video it for my hubby but lost it and couldn't get it back again but I'm sure it was HB.

Lots of scans coming up for us all ladies. Bselck, my maths sucks but I'm putting it down to time difference :haha:

Lucy, hope you get your scan date though soon :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Grrr...these new ads are really irritating me. :gun: 

Looks like we have several scans to look forward to next week :dance:

BSelck I'm doubtful I'll have another scan, but I'll at least be able to hear the baby's heartbeat via doppler. Thinking of you for next Monday

Oooh Jojo you're down to a week left, I hope it flies quickly for you. Thank you so much for your encouragement

Florida...I see that ticker of yours and I love it <3

TTC so relieved baby is doing beautifully, hopefully you don't have any more scares

Lovely scan cupcake!!! So will they be changing your date then? If so we're due date buddies :yipee:

Looks like you'll be closing out our big week of scans Jami. Hope you've got loads planned to keep you busy. I can't wait to see all the babies!

Awww lucy...you've been so patient. I'm praying that your scan date comes through and that it is soon!

Boo to the puking Everything. It's wonderful that you were able to hear your LO's heartbeat. Typical, baby goes camera shy. Hope that you're able to get a video of it soon.

Please know I never mean to leave anyone out, I usually just respond to those that have been active, but I do think of each one of our ladies and pray for a healthy pregnancy for us all.


----------



## cupcake23

Yesterday was so great I'm still on a high, can't stop looking at the scan photos &#128525;

Everything I had already announced to my family and close friends when I was 10 weeks, anyone else can find out along the way, now I'm over 12 weeks I feeling more positive but still anxious and now can't wait for my anomaly scan.

Lucy I also think boy, not planning on finding out but happy to take guesses &#128516;


----------



## floridamomma

Lucy hoping your scan comes through soon!!!

Bselck- so glad you're feeling better. First tri is such a roller coaster

Everything- glad you found hb on Doppler. I almost through mine out the window last week lol. How often are you using it? 

Busy- have you used your Doppler yet?

Afm- had 12 hour clinicals yesterday and nausea decided to pop back in and say hello. Not too bad so i don't complain. I have been trying my Doppler once a week for a couple weeks and found hb 2 days ago. I also tried to record but I lost it maybe 4 seconds later. I was able to hear my hb too and babies was extremely fast so I know it was baby. 

Has anyone started name planning? Dh and I are Italian and African- American respectively so our little on is getting a traditionally African first name and traditionally Italian middle name. 

Is anyone planning on do of a baby shower? I am not really wanting to but this Dh and i's first together(other than our angels) and he is really excited and wants to do it. I'm just not into the touching and poking lol


----------



## busytulip

I don't have a doppler. I woke to bleeding and cramping this morning, fearing the worst. :cry:


----------



## TTC74

Praying for you busy!


----------



## busytulip

Thank you, I'm beside myself with worry.


----------



## TTC74

Have you called your doctor? Do you have an appointment scheduled for today?


----------



## cupcake23

Praying for you busy x


----------



## floridamomma

Praying for you busy. Are you go oh to go on and be seen? I hope it's a harmless bleed love.


----------



## busytulip

Thanks ladies!! <3

I've just got off the phone with my OB's office. The nurse wasn't scheduled to be in until 9am and I'm sure she'll have a few messages waiting, hopefully it won't be more than an hour or so before she's able to call me. I have an appointment for tomorrow, but I'm really hoping that they can squeeze me in earlier.


----------



## EverythingXd

Oh Busy, how scary :cry: Hoping it's a SCH or something, and baby safe. Thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## busytulip

Thanks ladies for being here :hugs:


----------



## BSelck24

OH no busy! Praying for you today! Keep us updated!! :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

I hoop they get you in early busy. Sending up prayers.


----------



## busytulip

Sitting in the waiting room now...


----------



## Jami888

Good morning ladies....busy please don't worry!!
Yesterday at work I felt like I peed myself, went to the bathroom to find a good amount of blood. Called Dr they said they could see me at 8:45 today. Again I feared the worst. But baby is great!! Measuring 11+1 and bouncing!! However, my one SCH that was 1cm big, is now 2 SCHs and they are both 2cm big. So they are getting worse but it explains the bleeding. I am on pelvic rest for 4 weeks. Hopefully you get the same news and baby is fine!:hugs:


----------



## Jojojojo76

Just catching up on all the posts. Am thinking about you Busy.

Jami - I had to google pelvic rest as I wasn't sure what it was &#128563; I do now. LOL.


----------



## busytulip

Fantastic news Jami!

I'm so thankful to say that I received great news as well. Baby was bouncing around in there. My OB said that I have a low-lying placenta and that is most likely the culprit. The office equipment isn't super great though , baby was too big to measure and get a great look at transvaginally, so I'll be going for a proper abdominal scan next week. He also tested for infection to see if that's at the bottom of my cramping.

Thank you so much for virtually holding my hand through this ladies :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

:hugs: :hugs: I've been stalking for your update. Glad everything is good. Are you on pelvic rest?


----------



## busytulip

Yes, I've been on pelvic rest from the start and it's to continue


----------



## Vankiwi

Glad everything is ok Busy!


----------



## busytulip

Thanks Vankiwi :hugs:

Can't believe you're almost 16 weeks already! <3 How have you been?


----------



## cupcake23

So glad your scan went well busy xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

busytulip said:


> Fantastic news Jami!
> 
> I'm so thankful to say that I received great news as well. Baby was bouncing around in there. My OB said that I have a low-lying placenta and that is most likely the culprit. The office equipment isn't super great though , baby was too big to measure and get a great look at transvaginally, so I'll be going for a proper abdominal scan next week. He also tested for infection to see if that's at the bottom of my cramping.
> 
> Thank you so much for virtually holding my hand through this ladies :hugs:

Excellent news Busy. So pleased everything is ok x


----------



## TTC74

So happy to hear that all is well, Busy!


----------



## Vankiwi

Busy, I know! It's flying by! DDs birthday is this weekend and then we are going on vacation, then in a month DD and I are going to New Zealand for 3.5 weeks. So before I know it I'll be 3rd tri! I have a cold this morning so not feeling great, but I'm more and more hopeful about the pregnancy now.


----------



## EverythingXd

So glad to read your update Busy :thumbup:

Hi Vankiwi, lovely to hear from you and that all is going great with your pregnancy :wave:


----------



## Vankiwi

Hi Everything! I do read everyday but don't post much! :hi:


----------



## floridamomma

Hi vankiwi!!!! You are comfortably in 2nd tri!! Congrats l!

Thinking of our other ladies who aren't posting hope everything is going


----------



## floridamomma

Dh and i(well really just Dh) found our little one on the Doppler again today. Hb sounds amazing. Won't need to get us in between as long as we can find hb. My uterus has officially popped out of my pelvis and I have a bump lol. I just keep saying stress from school is making me fat lol. 8 more weeks until we tell. Not sure how yet.


----------



## Jlou89

Glad all your scans have been amazing made my day reading about them all! Ive stayed away because I've been feeling abit down. 
Had my booking in apt yesterday and have my scan booked for the 2nd Aug when il be 13+2! It's just getting closer and closer to the last time and I'm trying to stay postitive but it's so hard (sorry to be a misery)
Florida how many weeks are you now, I've been thinking of getting a Doppler, hoping it'll ease my mind, but I've had mixed reviews!
Take care ladies!


----------



## BSelck24

Congrats Busy and Jami on everything being ok today! I was thinking of you!! :hugs:

As for me, I got the call today with my progenity results and everything came back normal for any chromosomal abnormalities and...

its a boy!!

I was in shock and so happy, tearing up! Thought for sure I wanted a girl but now I couldn't be happier that my son will have a playmate!!

Now I'm exhausted from all of the emotions today! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## floridamomma

Jlou89 said:


> Glad all your scans have been amazing made my day reading about them all! Ive stayed away because I've been feeling abit down.
> Had my booking in apt yesterday and have my scan booked for the 2nd Aug when il be 13+2! It's just getting closer and closer to the last time and I'm trying to stay postitive but it's so hard (sorry to be a misery)
> Florida how many weeks are you now, I've been thinking of getting a Doppler, hoping it'll ease my mind, but I've had mixed reviews!
> Take care ladies!

Glad you're doing ok. I have had many down days as I've never made it this far. We just have to hold on to the fact that today we are pregnant. I have had my Doppler for at least 1-2 years and I heard the hb for a second Tuesday for the first time at 11+4. Only for a second. Was able to record close to q minute today at 11+6


----------



## floridamomma

Bselck- congrats on a beautiful baby boy!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats on the baby boy! 

I've been feeling a little off kilter tonight. I'm having some weird uterine sensations that are probably just round ligament pain or something but every little pinch makes me nervous and I hate it!


----------



## BSelck24

Jlou- you are doing great!! It is definitely ok to have ups and downs and be nervous! But you got this! I believe in you and your baby bean!

Florida- awesome you've found the heartbeat on your Doppler! I don't own one because I'm a bit heavier and just know it would worry me when I wouldn't be able to find it!

TTC- totally your body stretching out and preparing! Of course I understand being nervous but stay positive! :hugs:


----------



## EverythingXd

Jlou, please don't feel you can't post when you're on a downer - we all understand, it's so hard after 1+ losses to stay positive. I've feared the worst most days and couldn't allow myself to bond. I'm now feeling more positive since I got my Doppler 2 days ago and have found the heartbeat both evenings :cloud9: Only for about 10 seconds but plenty long enough to know that's definitely what I'm hearing. 

TTC, I'm the total opposite!! I get worried when I DON'T get aches because I fear it has stopped growing! :dohh: We can't win lol! I've realised I tend to get stretchy pains every few days so think this must be when baby has a growth spurt. 

Bselck, so happy for you!! :happydance: My 2 boys are perfect together... don't get me wrong, of course they squabble sometimes, but they love each other so much I can't imagine having a girl now. I've attached a couple of pics of my little dudes :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







lLJrQOn.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 0









EjAneB9.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jlou89

Congrats belck on finding out your having another beautiful boy! 
Ttc- I was like that at first and like Florida now if I don't feel any aches I'm worried it's not growing! 
Thank you everything!! I'm fine one minute and then the next minute im like but it might end! I'm just clinging on to the fact that this feels nothing like last time when I was ill he whole way through! I'm definitely going to invest in a Doppler! Can't wait to start feeling movements! That'll hopefully put my mind at rest xx


----------



## floridamomma

Bselck- I was 203 then got down to 143 but recently gained back close to 30 over 6 months from stres and bad eating. So I'm a little over 170 (I'm 5'2) and I was able to hear. I do press in just a little though. 

Everything- your boys are so adorable. I have one son and two girls. The girls are total handfuls lol. So if love another little boy. 

Jlou- we are all here to get through it together. I think the Doppler helps as I used to have terrible anxiety like debilitating though now I don't get it anymore. This pregnancy however I've had a few moments where I'm ready to give up. I just get through it and don't allow myself to feel too bad. 

Ladies I made it to 12 weeks. Trying really hard not to lose it. I am just feeling really blessed and I am really feeling this is our rainbow baby. I'm going to be an emotional wreck all day now.


----------



## EverythingXd

Florida - happy 12 weeks! :happydance: 

Jlou, Doppler has certainly helped me but there's nothing as reassuring as feeling your little one jiggling around inside :cloud9:


----------



## Vankiwi

The doppler really helps me too. I still use it.


----------



## busytulip

Vankiwi happy early birthday to your DD. 3! Such a fun age, when they're not being a threenager of course :haha: Spending almost a month in New Zealand sounds like a dream. It's SO beautiful there. Please share some pics of your adventures. Hopefully your cold is on it's way out.

Yay for a bump Florida and hearing bubs on the doppler again, I'm glad it's providing you the reassurance you need. Happy 12 weeks!

Jlou please share when you have those discouraging moments. We all have them and it's important to be able to pick one another up. :hugs: I'm glad your scan isn't too far off and I'm praying that you get to see your healthy LO happily swimming around.

Bselck congratulations!!! That's so exciting! I remember way back when I was a mum of just 2 little boys and I loved it. They were such good buddies for one another. Their teens now and still willingly share a room. Even though they are night and day they are good friends. So...now you get to start sorting through names :blue: So much fun! Have you decided how to reveal the gender yet? 

TTC we really can't win. I hope that you're feeling more at ease about things today.

Everything your boys are gorgeous! Awwww....


----------



## busytulip

Oh, cupcake I think my question got lost with everything that went on yesterday but do you need your EDD changed on the front page? I'm kind of hoping that you do because I'd selfishly love a due date buddy :blush:


----------



## cupcake23

busytulip said:


> Oh, cupcake I think my question got lost with everything that went on yesterday but do you need your EDD changed on the front page? I'm kind of hoping that you do because I'd selfishly love a due date buddy :blush:


Haha, I'm yours! X


----------



## Vankiwi

Busy both DH and I are from NZ, so we try to go each year! Although he's not coming this time so it'll just be me at 20w pregnant and a 3 year old on a 14hr flight :shock: I've done the flight a few times myself with her but not while I was pregnant! It is a beautiful country, I love going home!


----------



## BSelck24

OH ladies! You all have made me feel so great about having two boys! 

Everything- I love those pictures of your boys and Busy- thank you for the encouragement! Noe you are a pro mom with tons of boys and girls!

Busy- I think I'm just going to reveal the gender when I do my overall baby announcement :)

Florida- happy 12 weeks!!! That will be such a huge milestone for me too! Also was going to tell you that I recently lost weight too- got down to 160lbs for my wedding but am now sitting at 180. I'm 5' 5 so I prob should be 140-150lbs so after this baby I'm getting back at it!!

Vankiwi- omg girl good luck with that 14 hour plane ride!! But how nice it will be to be home!

I know Ive missed some replies but wishing everyone is well!!


----------



## Jlou89

Thank you so much ladies! All you support is amazing and I feel like your the only ones that understand! &#55357;&#56856; 
It makes my day reading through and seeing all your great scan news and even hearing your feeling sicky ect! 
I can't wait to go through out pregnancies and then see all the beautiful babies at the end! 
I've put in a stone since January and already put on 4lb this pregnancy! Hoping breastfeeding will help me shrink back afterwards! Although I'm
Never gonna be skinny again (and that's ok it's worth it)


----------



## Vankiwi

BSelck it will be lovely but I might be crazy doing it :haha:

Getting ready for DDs party tomorrow, it's always busier than I think it will be!


----------



## busytulip

Ooh yay cupcake! Happy 13 weeks :dance:

Not sure how I read that wrong the first time Vankiwi, I didn't realize that your OH wouldn't be joining you. Definitely praying for a smooth flight there and back with DD. I hope DD's party went off without a hitch and that she had a wonderful time.

Bselck how are you recovering from having family visiting?

Jlou over the last year I gained 20 lbs. With each pregnancy I gained about 5 lbs and the rest must have been grief gain. I don't even care how much I gain if it means I end up with a healthy LO in the end. As you said, we can always lose it after. :hugs:


----------



## BSelck24

Slowly recovering from having so much family in town recently :haha:

BUT in saying that, I'm SUPER excited for my parents to come in town on Friday!! They won't be staying at my house (they'll be with my aunt) so it won't be so overwhelming and they will be such a help with my son! Plus we're all going to our family cabin for 9 days once they get here so it will be so relaxing! It's my favorite place on earth :)


----------



## Jojojojo76

I lost a load of weight after I had my DS but sadly put in on plus more after my MMC last October. My BMI is now above the normal range and as a result I will have extra monitoring during this pregnancy. Am a bit annoyed at myself but I've always eaten a lot when I am stressed/upset so I am not really surprised. The plan is to try not to put on excessive amounts of weight during this pregnancy and then lose a load once baby is born (and hopefully keep it off).

Hope you are all doing ok. It's quiet on here this weekend &#128512;


----------



## lucy_x

Happy second tri to those entering there 13th week!!

Still not scan date here :( wish it would hurry up!

Weight wise, I lost three stone after my MMC which put me nice and low. This pregnancy iv already gained so much. Midwife wasn't worried though thankfully. Il have to start 'dieting' soon anyway as I'm susceptible to gestational diabetes and I don't want it again, fortunately I know how to control it through diet. My blood pressure has stayed low too, which is odd as usually it's sky high during pregnancy! - Possibly because I'm exercising more!

I forgot to mention but two days ago would have been the twins due date, I thought I'd be really low but actually I'd forgotten. Still sad to thinj I'd have them now though.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## floridamomma

Bselck- well we've done it once and certainly can do it again. I'll take extra weight for this rainbow. 

Vankiwi- happy birthday to DD and I hope you guys have an uneventful flight. Enjoy NZ!

Busy- I feel the same. I can deal with weight as long as my rainbow gets her safely. I actually am maintaing it pretty well so far.

Cupcake and busy- happy 13 weeks and 2nd tri! (I count it at 13 weeks, don't know if you do too)

Jojo- well hopefully we all can keep our weight gain pretty level. Why did they monitor you extra? 



Lucy- glad your blood sugar is staying at a good range. Hoping you don't have and issues with it. :hugs: I know it's hard when you think of your angels. I don't have any good advice just :hugs:

Having a relaxing lazy weekend. Hoping everyone is good. For some reason I am feeling like spilling the beans every other second for the last day. Sticking to our plan of telling at 20 weeks though. I think I'm just so happy to make it so far but I want to be feeling movement because when we've told in the past we've miscarried and have to tell everyone we lost it so o get anxiety after telling people. I know that's not why it happened and I actually feel comfortable telling but Dh has decided. We are foniding out the gender now. We will be going at 15 weeks since we will have to do a shower. So much is changing now that we feel more confident I just feel overwhelmed. In a good way thankfully.


----------



## Jlou89

12 weeks today only 4 weeks to get to my milestone and hopefully il relax abit more! 
Sorry for tmi, I'm suffering with thrush, Its something I suffered with both my healthy pregnancy! I was wondering if anyone has any natural remedies? I'm trying not to use anything medicated? Xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

floridamomma said:


> Jojo- well hopefully we all can keep our weight gain pretty level. Why did they monitor you extra.

I guess I am classed as higher risk than someone in the normal weight range so I am going to be weighed more often, I have an extra appointment with a consultant and am going to be tested more often for GD. Am 40 as well so I think this contributes to things as well?


----------



## Jojojojo76

Jlou89 said:


> 12 weeks today only 4 weeks to get to my milestone and hopefully il relax abit more!
> Sorry for tmi, I'm suffering with thrush, Its something I suffered with both my healthy pregnancy! I was wondering if anyone has any natural remedies? I'm trying not to use anything medicated? Xx

Congrats on making it to 12 weeks! No advice on thrush unfortunately but hopefully someone here will be able to help you out.


----------



## Jojojojo76

lucy_x said:


> Happy second tri to those entering there 13th week!!
> 
> Still not scan date here :( wish it would hurry up!
> 
> Weight wise, I lost three stone after my MMC which put me nice and low. This pregnancy iv already gained so much. Midwife wasn't worried though thankfully. Il have to start 'dieting' soon anyway as I'm susceptible to gestational diabetes and I don't want it again, fortunately I know how to control it through diet. My blood pressure has stayed low too, which is odd as usually it's sky high during pregnancy! - Possibly because I'm exercising more!
> 
> I forgot to mention but two days ago would have been the twins due date, I thought I'd be really low but actually I'd forgotten. Still sad to thinj I'd have them now though.
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

Big hugs. Nothing can replace the babies we have lost xx


----------



## floridamomma

Jojojojo76 said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Jojo- well hopefully we all can keep our weight gain pretty level. Why did they monitor you extra.
> 
> I guess I am classed as higher risk than someone in the normal weight range so I am going to be weighed more often, I have an extra appointment with a consultant and am going to be tested more often for GD. Am 40 as well so I think this contributes to things as well?Click to expand...

Ok. I was just wondering why but that is good so they can make sure the baby is gaining too much as well I believe.


----------



## floridamomma

Jlou89 said:


> 12 weeks today only 4 weeks to get to my milestone and hopefully il relax abit more!
> Sorry for tmi, I'm suffering with thrush, Its something I suffered with both my healthy pregnancy! I was wondering if anyone has any natural remedies? I'm trying not to use anything medicated? Xx

Hopefully 4 more weeks go by quickly. I'm not sure what to do home remedy wise for thrush. I know there are certain oils that have anti fungal properties. I believe coconut oil does. Y could do oil pulling with that.


----------



## EverythingXd

Lucy, sending :hugs: for your twin due date anniversary. I'm glad it wasn't preying on your mind too much. How long have you been waiting for your scan date now? Only, my midwife said for me to chase it up if it hadn't come through within a week of her referring it, and it only actually took about 3 days.

Jlou, no natural thrush remedy experience here, but doctor Google suggests garlic (I assume eating it?!). I eat quite a lot of garlicky things, maybe that's why I rarely get thrush :haha:

Florida, so exciting that you will find out baby gender in only a few weeks! Will you let us know? So happy that you are feeling more confident with this pregnancy now, I admire your resolve at waiting till 20 weeks to announce. I've already told about 5 friends (3 of them were with me when my midwife rang to tell me my progesterone fell, so I got a bit upset and thought it best to just explain). 

Jojo, good luck with your eating plan and try not to beat yourself up about having gained some. We all deal with stress differently (I am opposite and starve myself, equally unhealthy) and MMC is one of the most stressful things to go through :hugs:

Hope you are all doing good. I went out this evening for a drink with friends and was in too much of a rush to eat before I left, only to find the pub served just bar snacks. I can say now that eating a big bag of crisps as a meal is not recommended at 12 weeks pregnant if you wish to avoid waking up nauseous :dohh::haha:


----------



## lucy_x

EverythingXd said:


> Lucy, sending :hugs: for your twin due date anniversary. I'm glad it wasn't preying on your mind too much. How long have you been waiting for your scan date now? Only, my midwife said for me to chase it up if it hadn't come through within a week of her referring it, and it only actually took about 3 days.

A week now, I shall ring tomorrow if it's not here

As for thrush, natural yogurt, applied down there. Messy but it works!


----------



## EverythingXd

Hope you get a date soon Lucy.

Bselck, have you had your scan yet? Hope to hear that everything was perfect :flower:


----------



## cupcake23

Jlou I was also going to suggest natural Greek yogurt plus drink/ take probiotic supplements.

Hopefully a scan date is on the way Lucy x


----------



## floridamomma

Everything- you ladies will be the first to know of course :hugs:! Dh is supposed to do something special for me to reveal the gender. Not sure what yet. I'm still in shock we are here.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, I've just had my 12 week scan. Everything was perfect &#10084;&#65039; Baby measuring ahead so I'm 13 week tomorrow, official due date is 1st Feb. So happy! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







aNjjosD.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 0









0tbp8j4.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## floridamomma

Beautiful baby everything!!!! So glad everything is looking great!


----------



## Jojojojo76

EverythingXd said:


> Hi ladies, I've just had my 12 week scan. Everything was perfect &#10084;&#65039; Baby measuring ahead so I'm 13 week tomorrow, official due date is 1st Feb. So happy! :cloud9:

Amazing scan pics and great news that everything is ok. Really pleased for you xx


----------



## Jlou89

EverythingXd said:


> Hi ladies, I've just had my 12 week scan. Everything was perfect &#10084;&#65039; Baby measuring ahead so I'm 13 week tomorrow, official due date is 1st Feb. So happy! :cloud9:

Ahh that's just made my day! So happy for you everything xx


----------



## cupcake23

Beautiful baby Everything! So glad all is well x


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies! Sorry to be MIA but my step daughters have started gymnastics and basketball camps this week and we have been running all over the place!

Everything- thanks for checking on me and your scan pics are amazing!!

I had my scan yesterday and everything was great! It was my first time meeting with my high risk doctors and we figured out our plan to hopefully prevent pre term labor this time! Baby was measuring one day ahead but I think I get to still keep my due date of Feb 7th :). He was moving a ton which is always weird to see when you can't actually feel it! Also, I think we have come to the conclusion that baby's name will be Brody James :)

To the ladies who were talking about losing weight after baby is born with me, yes! we can do it again! Thanks for the encouragement :)

And sorry no remedies for thrush here... Is that a yeast infection?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## EverythingXd

Aww Bselck I know you had your harmony testing not so long ago but it must've been great to see baby Brody James! :happydance: Lovely picture too :cloud9:


----------



## floridamomma

Bselck- :hugs: glad Brody is looking amazing and you're getting a plan in place to prevent premature labor. I know that must be a worry.


----------



## busytulip

Bselck I hope the visit with your parents goes well and that you have a blast at the cabin. Wonderful news about your scan. Hello lovely little boy! How did you guys decide on your LO's name if you don't mind me asking? My youngest boys' middle name is James. While he was in the womb DH would sing James Taylor's Sweet Baby James and he would settle, it was the same after birth-but that's how we came upon it.

lucy big :hugs:regarding your twins' due date. Those are hard anniversaries. FX'd your scan date comes through and you don't have to place an additional call.

Jlou I'd also hear that yogurt works, though I've not tried it myself. I hope the next few weeks until your milestone feel like they go by quickly.

Jojo hopefully the extra monitoring will be a good thing and not just a nuisance

Everything DH grilled over the weekend so naturally we had crisps to go with...baby was not having it. Nearly as soon as they entered my mouth dry-heaving. It was horrible. :haha: I completely empathize with how you felt the next day. Your little baby is beautiful! I'm so happy to see more scan piccies <3 Happy 13 weeks!!

Florida, wait..so how is that working. Will your hubby learn the gender first and then you'll be surprised or ??? Sorry, I may be a bit dim as it's so late. :blush:

Hope everyone is doing well. I've been feeling a bit poorly and DH has been working out of town, causing my absence. FX'd for more great scan results this week.


----------



## Jojojojo76

BSelck24 said:

> I had my scan yesterday and everything was great! It was my first time meeting with my high risk doctors and we figured out our plan to hopefully prevent pre term labor this time! Baby was measuring one day ahead but I think I get to still keep my due date of Feb 7th :). He was moving a ton which is always weird to see when you can't actually feel it! Also, I think we have come to the conclusion that baby's name will be Brody James

Ah! Hello Brody James! So glad your scan went well and what a lovely picture!


----------



## Jojojojo76

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow lunchtime. Any tips on how to calm my nerves??


----------



## lucy_x

Placed my call haha, booked the scab for next Monday at 9am - will have to have an additional appt with a consultant when they have a free slot but for now I'm just happy I have my scan date. 

Not feeling very pregnant at present tho, all my symptoms have vanished. Hopefully the scan can rest my worries a little.

Everything, beautiful scan pic! X


----------



## EverythingXd

Jojo I'm afraid the only thing that calmed my nerves was my Doppler. That, and the rare occasion that I feel awful with nausea or aversions.

Lucy, great to see you've got your scan date through. Lots of people have symptoms disappear around the 11 week mark as the placenta takes over. I've not had strong symptoms but am still a little nauseous.


----------



## Jlou89

BSelck24 said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry to be MIA but my step daughters have started gymnastics and basketball camps this week and we have been running all over the place!
> 
> Everything- thanks for checking on me and your scan pics are amazing!!
> 
> I had my scan yesterday and everything was great! It was my first time meeting with my high risk doctors and we figured out our plan to hopefully prevent pre term labor this time! Baby was measuring one day ahead but I think I get to still keep my due date of Feb 7th :). He was moving a ton which is always weird to see when you can't actually feel it! Also, I think we have come to the conclusion that baby's name will be Brody James :)
> 
> To the ladies who were talking about losing weight after baby is born with me, yes! we can do it again! Thanks for the encouragement :)
> 
> And sorry no remedies for thrush here... Is that a yeast infection?

So happy to hear your scan went well! So happy for you! 
What plan have they put in place for you? 
Yer it's a yeast infection! It's cleared up now! Not dangerous just not nice!
Xx


----------



## Jlou89

lucy_x said:


> Placed my call haha, booked the scab for next Monday at 9am - will have to have an additional appt with a consultant when they have a free slot but for now I'm just happy I have my scan date.
> 
> Not feeling very pregnant at present tho, all my symptoms have vanished. Hopefully the scan can rest my worries a little.
> 
> Everything, beautiful scan pic! X

So glad you have a scan date mines Tuesday! My symptoms have subsided a little! But that is quite common for 12 weeks! 
Hopefully this week flies! X


----------



## Jlou89

busytulip said:


> Bselck I hope the visit with your parents goes well and that you have a blast at the cabin. Wonderful news about your scan. Hello lovely little boy! How did you guys decide on your LO's name if you don't mind me asking? My youngest boys' middle name is James. While he was in the womb DH would sing James Taylor's Sweet Baby James and he would settle, it was the same after birth-but that's how we came upon it.
> 
> lucy big :hugs:regarding your twins' due date. Those are hard anniversaries. FX'd your scan date comes through and you don't have to place an additional call.
> 
> Jlou I'd also hear that yogurt works, though I've not tried it myself. I hope the next few weeks until your milestone feel like they go by quickly.
> 
> Jojo hopefully the extra monitoring will be a good thing and not just a nuisance
> 
> Everything DH grilled over the weekend so naturally we had crisps to go with...baby was not having it. Nearly as soon as they entered my mouth dry-heaving. It was horrible. :haha: I completely empathize with how you felt the next day. Your little baby is beautiful! I'm so happy to see more scan piccies <3 Happy 13 weeks!!
> 
> Florida, wait..so how is that working. Will your hubby learn the gender first and then you'll be surprised or ??? Sorry, I may be a bit dim as it's so late. :blush:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I've been feeling a bit poorly and DH has been working out of town, causing my absence. FX'd for more great scan results this week.

Hope you are feeling better soon, and your DH is back to take care of you soon! Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Busy- I think he may get the results in an envelope to surprise me. I'm not sure I'll be able to wait though. 

Jojo- I get a scan at 11am. I'm nervous to. Just breathing through it


----------



## Jlou89

Jojojojo76 said:


> I have my 12 week scan tomorrow lunchtime. Any tips on how to calm my nerves??

Good luck for tomorrow! No tips on how to calm your nerves unfortunately but I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Jami888

Hey ladies. I am still sick and so fed up with it already. 12 weeks today. Had a scan last week and baby was fine, but I've been under so much stress this week I'm so scared baby has died :cry: My in laws and the whole family came and trashed my house for a week. My MIL stayed to "help me" but has just trashed my house more and been nagging on me how I do everything the wrong way. I really just want to cry right now. I also had a horrible day at work and my husband came home in a crappy mood and is giving me attitude. I really don't know what to do to cope. Having my scan friday is making me a ball of nerves as well.


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks ladies!!

Busy- I picked Brody (as all of our children randomly have a "Y" in their name so we decided to keep it up) and my DH chose James as its a family name :) but I love your reasoning for your James!!



Jlou89 said:


> BSelck24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Sorry to be MIA but my step daughters have started gymnastics and basketball camps this week and we have been running all over the place!
> 
> And sorry no remedies for thrush here... Is that a yeast infection?
> 
> So happy to hear your scan went well! So happy for you!
> What plan have they put in place for you?
> Yer it's a yeast infection! It's cleared up now! Not dangerous just not nice!
> XxClick to expand...

Oh so good that has cleared up! So annoying!!

So the plan in place is that I get weekly progesterone shots (in the butt!! :haha:) starting at 16 weeks. And then I have a scan every two weeks to make sure my cervical length is still looking good just in case.



Jami888 said:


> Hey ladies. I am still sick and so fed up with it already. 12 weeks today. Had a scan last week and baby was fine, but I've been under so much stress this week I'm so scared baby has died :cry: My in laws and the whole family came and trashed my house for a week. My MIL stayed to "help me" but has just trashed my house more and been nagging on me how I do everything the wrong way. I really just want to cry right now. I also had a horrible day at work and my husband came home in a crappy mood and is giving me attitude. I really don't know what to do to cope. Having my scan friday is making me a ball of nerves as well.

Oh no Jami sorry you are so stressed!! That sounds awful and you definitely need to be relaxing right now, especially since your spotting!! I hope the family starts to help you out more and become less of a problem. Don't worry about your scan, I'm sure it will be great!

Lucy happy you've got a scan date!

As for me, we leave for our cabin getaway this Friday and I can't wait! My dad gets into town tomorrow and my mom the next day and I am so ready for the help! Definitely have been feeling better and been able to eat more, but I'm still super exhausted!!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Jami888 said:


> Hey ladies. I am still sick and so fed up with it already. 12 weeks today. Had a scan last week and baby was fine, but I've been under so much stress this week I'm so scared baby has died :cry: My in laws and the whole family came and trashed my house for a week. My MIL stayed to "help me" but has just trashed my house more and been nagging on me how I do everything the wrong way. I really just want to cry right now. I also had a horrible day at work and my husband came home in a crappy mood and is giving me attitude. I really don't know what to do to cope. Having my scan friday is making me a ball of nerves as well.

I once had a mother in law like that. She was awful, told me my house was dirty and that I should spend every Saturday cleaning. Haha! Thankfully after my divorce I've not had to see her again.

Sorry your OH isn't being more supportive. The important thing is that you know that you are doing the best you can right now. It is an incredibly stressful time for you. At least your in laws have left the house so hopefully you can get some peace.

Not long to go now until your scan. Hopefully that should give you the reassurance you need that everything is still ok with baby xxx


----------



## Jojojojo76

floridamomma said:


> Busy- I think he may get the results in an envelope to surprise me. I'm not sure I'll be able to wait though.
> 
> Jojo- I get a scan at 11am. I'm nervous to. Just breathing through it

Good luck with your scan!! We've been awake since 4 a.m. waiting. Only 6 more hours to go!


----------



## Jlou89

Bselck I'm so glad they have got a plan in place I'm have fortnight lt scans too and then a detailed scan at 22 weeks to check my placenta as they don't know why I mc last time. Baby was fine heard hb a vouole of hours before but I was in labour! 
Hopefully the plans in place will get us to the end xxx


----------



## lucy_x

Hope everyone who has scans today that all is well x

Eta just realised that it was 11+1 I lost the twins, I'm 11+3 now, so I completely missed that milestone :dohh: iv been working myself up all week to get to Thursday, awaiting a bleed to begin.


----------



## floridamomma

Lucy- glad you're scan is scheduled. 

Jaime- please don't let her get to you. I know how hard it can be, but I've found myself putting up an emotional wall between myself and any family members or friends who are mistreating me or stressing me out for now. I'd never forgive myself if anything happens. Fx everything's ok hon. I'm sure it is. Good luck with your scan tomorrow. 

Jojo- hope you're ok and not too stressed! Fx and can't wait to see your beautiful baby!

Jlou and bselck- glad you have plans in place. We are all almost to the 2nd tri! So happy to share this with you all and can't wait to start seeing these beauties make their appearances 

Afm- trying to be ok but I'm feeling kind of sick honestly. Just a bundle of nerves. I've never made it far enough to get to go any ob appts so that's almost more nerve wrecking than the scan! Geez. Scan is first at 11, then appt is at 11:30. Then tomorrow I'm in 2nd tri! Feeling a lot more safe. Then only 2 weeks until we ind out the gender. I'm just still in shock about this all. I've had to tell my clinical instructor for the RN program I'm pregnant as sometimes we have to go to radiology as a part of clinicals. She was excited and I was hair doing my numb yeah thanks. Smh I wish I had that innocence again but I love and appreciate this lo more already.


----------



## Jlou89

I'm feeling really crampy today and have lots of increased discharge! I can't get an apt with the doctor wondering where I should ring the hospital? Don't know if it's normal cramping or something to worry about!! X


----------



## Jami888

Sending big hugs and good luck dust to everyone having a scan today!!! 

So last night I had what I assume was an anxiety attack. I was having cramps, hard time breathing, couldn't sleep, so stressed. My MIL came in our room twice at 11 and midnight to ask stupid questions....waking us up when we have to work tomorrow. So I woke my husband up and told him I thought I was having an anxiety attack. He cuddled me and we fell asleep. I feel better today. Thank god. But that was scary yesterday. Thank you everyone for ur nice words. Hopefully after tomorrow I can just relax and enjoy this pregnancy.


----------



## floridamomma

Here's a picture of our little one today actually a few minutes ago at 12+6. The us tech at the midwifes office was very impersonal and rude. This whole appt has been going screwy. The doctors here are great but the office staff can be really rude. We still haven't seen the midwife. Hoping she'll be nicer. They tired to get me to pay $242 after I confirmed my cost for today would be $20! They argued me down and after looking up my insurance she said,"see you do owe us that!" Then I pointed below that and showed them I'd met my deductible already this year. Smh. Then she said oops sorry my mistake. The front desk receptionist didn't bother to apologize for her rudeness.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lucy_x

Jlou89 said:


> I'm feeling really crampy today and have lots of increased discharge! I can't get an apt with the doctor wondering where I should ring the hospital? Don't know if it's normal cramping or something to worry about!! X

Iv had so much discharge it's rather discusting! So I can say in all honesty that's normal. I'm always a bit crampy, but if it's more than your used to I'd drop your midwife a call :hugs:

Im feeling so rough today, sick, more tired than iv ever been, moody and headachy :( I know I was worried cause this had passed, but now I'm looking forward to second tri to try and have some normality again!


----------



## Jami888

ditto on the cramping and discharge. come on 2nd tri!!!!! :happydance: I need some relief


----------



## floridamomma

Lucy :hugs: hoping you're feeling ok. I still find myself checking for blood. It's sad that our innocence for pregnancy has been stripped away. Hope you're feeling ok. Symptoms are reassuring but they are getting tiresome after so many weeks. 

Jlou- I also have been having cramping and discharge since day 1. If there's excessive discharge or cramping, or if the discharge becomes malodorous I'd call the ob.


----------



## floridamomma

My ob does the panarama test standard now as genetic testing along with the nt scan(they did that today and didn't give me numbers, but they said everything went really well). So we will know in 7-14 days how our baby did and the gender 100%. I'm so excited!


----------



## Jlou89

I don't know it's more than normal or just that I haven't done much today unlike other days where I'm
Always on the go so maybe I'm noticing it more!
I'm
Also struggling going to the toilet so that's going to cause pain!
Just can't wait for the next 4 weeks to be over so I can relax!
Lovely scan Florida! Sorry they weren't very nice! Some people are in the wrong job!! Xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

https://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q733/jodavies34/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-07/3730FC61-5F9A-4651-9F30-DD4F344C4D29_zps4ogshwdb.jpg
Hi ladies, had an amazing scan today. Baby doing really well, was wriggling around a lot. Such a massive relief. We are both over the moon! :happydance:


----------



## EverythingXd

Great scan Florida! :thumbup: Do you have an inkling whether this baby is a boy or girl? I wonder whether you feel your pregnancy has been similar to your previous DS, or one/both DD's? 

My mum reckoned she knew my little brother was a boy because she had already had a boy, then me, and said 3rd pregnancy was just like first. My OH's sister has 3 boys though and said all 3 pregnancies were different.


----------



## Jojojojo76

floridamomma said:


> My ob does the panarama test standard now as genetic testing along with the nt scan(they did that today and didn't give me numbers, but they said everything went really well). So we will know in 7-14 days how our baby did and the gender 100%. I'm so excited!

Really pleased everything went well with your scan, that is great you will know the gender soon. I have to wait another 10 weeks!


----------



## busytulip

lucy I'm glad you've finally got a scan date. Those disappearing, reappearing symptoms are crazy. Hope you're not feeling too poorly.

Jlou glad the infection has cleared and that you're going to be monitored so closely during this pregnancy. Did you end up ringing for the cramps? Or just take it easy and hydrate?

florida I hope he makes it a great surprise for you. It's wonderful that your instructor was happy for you. It must have been hard to make the decision to tell her, I'm glad she was understanding. I'm very sorry about the rude staff and sonographer. :( Your scan picture is beautiful though and I hope that's given you even more reassurance. Glad the NT measurement was good.

Jami very sorry about your in-laws :hugs: I think if my MIL was being that inconsiderate I would have ripped into her. How long is she staying with you? Only 1 more sleep until your scan, I hope that you are able to manage some rest instead of a sleepless night worried

Bselck the shots don't sound at all fun, but anything for our babies <3 Good luck preparing for your getaway, I hope that you enjoy every minute of your parents being around

Jojo I'm so happy your scan went well!!! Unfortunately for whatever reason I can't see the photo :shrug: Anyone else having that problem?


----------



## cupcake23

Lovely photos Florida and jojo, so glad all is well x


----------



## busytulip

My ultrasound and follow-up appt. were this morning. Both went really well. Nearly all my lab work came back clear from last week, except my thyroid. I have Hashimotos' but atm it's decided to swing the other way. We're going to leave my dose where it's at for the time being though. Baby's HB was around 160 and was super active, making getting pictures a wee bit difficult. But here's our little pea pod...weighing in at a massive 3oz. :haha:



The scan also confirmed I've got complete previa, my OB reminded me of my restrictions and we'll peek back in on things at the 20 week scan.


----------



## floridamomma

Jojo I can't see the picture either. Not sure why. 

Everything- I feel like it's a girl but I never had a day of sickness or weight gain with my girls only tired. With my son I was sick for 3-4 months before I realized he was in there! (I'd never had ms so I didn't know what was wrong lol). So symptom wise I'd say boy but I think girl. We'll see

Thank you cupcake xx

Thank you ladies xx
Busy- beautiful scan pic! Continue to get rest. Hoping your thyroid Levels stay well managed. We really of forget how much of an effect pregnancy has on our bodies.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Have adjusted the privacy settings for the photo, so hopefully you can see it now?

https://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q733/jodavies34/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-03/2016-07/3730FC61-5F9A-4651-9F30-DD4F344C4D29_zps4ogshwdb.jpg


----------



## busytulip

That did it! Awww...gorgeous baby :cloud9:


----------



## Jojojojo76

busytulip said:


> My ultrasound and follow-up appt. were this morning. Both went really well. Nearly all my lab work came back clear from last week, except my thyroid. I have Hashimotos' but atm it's decided to swing the other way. We're going to leave my dose where it's at for the time being though. Baby's HB was around 160 and was super active, making getting pictures a wee bit difficult. But here's our little pea pod...weighing in at a massive 3oz. :haha:
> 
> View attachment 959341
> 
> 
> The scan also confirmed I've got complete previa, my OB reminded me of my restrictions and we'll peek back in on things at the 20 week scan.

Glad all went well with your scan and appointment Busy. Lovely scan pic x


----------



## lucy_x

Ugh I keep being sick :( iv never ever been sick in any pregnancy, only nauseous. Iv napped for hours today and I'm off to bed again now. Blugh. 

Gorgeous scan pic Jojo, I can't wait to add mine!

Florida, I still check for blood. Every time I use the loo. Sometimes it feels a bit wet and I go to check, I almost expect to see it now....the relief when there is none is huge!!


----------



## Jami888

omg im getting so jealous of all these scan pics!!!
ONLY 17 more hours until my scan and im dying every hour of waiting. hopefully mine goes as beautifully as yalls did. my MIL is staying for another week I believe to "help". I feel bad getting so worked up over her. we really get along well now. we used to hate each other years ago but over the past year or 2 weve really developed a good relationship. just now I think my patience is 0. im going to try and be more understanding. im glad I haven't snapped at her or anything. ive kept all this crazy anxiety covered up. even here at work ive just got my headphones on and scrolling through B&B trying to kill the time. 

question...since yesterday ive had this uncomfortable pressure in my uterus. mainly when lying down and standing up, or sitting in my chair at work and getting up. its awful. feels like its too heavy and pulling me down. anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Jlou89

Lovely news about your scans busy and jojo! It's lovely to see all these great scan pics! Good luck jami! Hopefully your mil is more of a help, I get along great with mine and she does me a huge favour looking after the kiddies whilst I work. But that's all she does and I come home to it being trashed everytime! I've given up saying anything, as long as the kids are happy.


----------



## Jlou89

lucy_x said:


> Ugh I keep being sick :( iv never ever been sick in any pregnancy, only nauseous. Iv napped for hours today and I'm off to bed again now. Blugh.
> 
> Gorgeous scan pic Jojo, I can't wait to add mine!
> 
> Florida, I still check for blood. Every time I use the loo. Sometimes it feels a bit wet and I go to check, I almost expect to see it now....the relief when there is none is huge!!

Hey Hope you feel better soon! Try really weak orange juice! 
I'm still so paranoid, especially with the increased discharge. I'm a wreck!


----------



## floridamomma

Jojo beautiful scan pic xx

Lucy it's quite a scary feeling. Just glad it has never been the worst. Xx

Jami- I'd tell her to back off. My mom and I have never had the best relationship and she has been riding my back since I got pregnant. She doesn't know that I am and it drives me crazy. K stay away from her or tell her to back off. It sure about that feeling you're getting. 

Jlou- my mil will of watch my children at all.(they are from a previous relationship) I don't think it's that she is a teacher and just never really watched kids outside of school. Except my nephew who is her only biological grandchild. She'll keep him for life, I won't say how I feel about that. K just pray about that relationship lol


----------



## EverythingXd

Great scan pic Jojo, so happy for you seeing your healthy baby :happydance:

And you Busy, again lovely scan pic and so happy you got to see your healthy baby! :happydance:

Jami, good luck - not long now!! Sorry you're having a bad time with your MIL. It must be scary getting anxiety attacks, I had a couple after one of my DVTs and thought I'd developed a pulmonary embolism! (Talk about drama queen! :haha:). Well done on keeping your cool with her. 

Lucy, sorry you are suffering :hugs: I think hcg peaks around now so hopefully this is a final crescendo and the sickness will start to ease off real soon. 

Another toilet paper checker here!


----------



## busytulip

Also a chronic TP checker :blush: At least we aren't alone ladies


----------



## Vankiwi

Still checking at almost 17 weeks - don't think I'll be stopping either!


----------



## floridamomma

17 weeks! Are you feeling movement vankiwi? Congrats xx


----------



## Jami888

So I just had my appt this morning. I have a wonderful sonographer I've known for years who told me without a doubt that it's a girl. I am also measuring 13 weeks so a week ahead. I am over the moon. I bought a cute little sister jammie and took it to my husbands work in a little bag to surprise him. To say he was disappointed is a severe understatement. He was mad and asked me if I was serious, threw the jammie down, and went back inside. I am beside myself right now. I knew he wanted a boy but I just cannot believe his reaction was that negative and dramatic. I don't know what to do. His mom was with us and was getting very angry at him. I didn't say a word. What can I say??? It's not an argument worth having. I can't change nor did I choose the outcome. And I'm ecstatic it's a girl. I wanted a sister for my daughter. Plus we already have a son so it's not like he doesn't have a boy already. Wow as if the stress wasn't bad, now it's worse. :cry:


----------



## EverythingXd

Jami, firstly... congratulations on your girl news! :cloud9: I'm so sorry your OH was so unsupportive, just wow :wacko: I'm sure he will calm down and realise he overreacted. It's ok if he was disappointed (I've been there) but no point taking it out on you or blaming you.


----------



## lucy_x

Jami, massive congrats on your girlie news, Im sorry about your OHs reaction! - I hope your gonna make him grovel and give him the cold shoulder! After so many losses any baby is good news, despite its sex. I hope he recognises that soon x x


----------



## Jami888

That's exactly how I feel. I could care less what the sex is. I am just so happy there was a heartbeat....and my hemmorages are gone!! It was a great day. I was so excited to share the news with him. Never pictured myself crying today. I am definitely going to make him feel horrible. Oh well....he's the one who has to live with his reaction forver....not me. He wanted to take me to a Rangers game tonight but now I don't think I wanna go


----------



## Vankiwi

Florida yes, started to feel movement the last few days, but nothing consistent yet!

Jami - congratulations on a girl! Sorry about your OH's reaction. I'd be upset too. Totally unfair - tell him it's his sperm that decided the sex :haha:


----------



## Jlou89

Congratulations Jami! Sorry your OH was an arse Jami. Totally unfair that's he's blaming you! &#128149;


----------



## cupcake23

Congrats Jami, sorry your dh reacted in a such a negative way, hope he's apologised by now!


----------



## busytulip

Congratulations Jami! :pink: Very sorry that your OH reacted that way, hopefully things have settled and he's come around now. :hugs:

Cupcake happy 14 weeks to us! Yay for 2nd tri (no matter what app/site you use) :dance:


----------



## floridamomma

Jami I'm sorry your oh reacted that way. He probably had his heart set and it just came out. Gender disappointment can be rough. :hugs: hoping he grovels and you get spoiled in the midst xxx besides that another girl sound amazing! I have 2 girls and one son. The girls are best friends like you wouldn't believe. They're brother tolerates them lol but participates in all they require of him. It's quite adorable

Vankiwi how exciting! So glad you're feeling movement. It's been so long j can't remember what it feels like anymore. 

Cupcake and busy- happy 14 weeks ladies and official 2nd tri!!!


----------



## lucy_x

Someone I used to chat to is having twins, she's younger than me and had a son and daughter the exact time as I had mine and it's completely gutted me...... I thought I was over it and it seems so fucking selfish to feel like that because I am pregnant again, I'm so fortunate....but still part of me felt like 'that should be me' :(

Oh that sounds terrible. I just needed to vent :(
Thought I was over that, I truly did.

Every time I see twins I'm gonna have that now arnt I? - It doesn't help I'm a twin myself, I know how lovely it is to be a twin.

Only a very short time until I see my peanut though, keeping everything crossed that all is OK in there. 
X


----------



## cupcake23

Oh Lucy I think we are all have moments like this, it's heartbreaking thinking of the little ones we will never get to hold, I don't think that there's anything that can make us feel any better, just hope and pray that we have successful pregancies this time round and get to hold our precious rainbows xxx


----------



## busytulip

Lucy :hugs: admittedly I don't know exactly how you feel as one of my twins is sleeping soundly next to me. But I do know that feeling of seeing twins and welling up with what could have been. I'm so very sorry your momma heart is hurting. You are not selfish at all. It's not selfish to want our angels here with us. And don't ever apologize for venting here. Although we all bare different stories, we get it. Hoping you have a much lighter heart when you wake and very much looking forward to when you're able to see your LO and share with us.


----------



## Jami888

Good morning ladies....seems like this week has been emotional for many. Dang hormones. Sometimes I wish I didn't get pregnant immediately after MC cause I never grieved properly and now it's all coming out. 

Good thing is we all have each other and this seems to be a lucky board cause were all still here!! 
Also vomiting has subsided...fx...now just slight nausea. Glad to see 2nd tri. :happydance:


----------



## floridamomma

Lucy- I get those feelings even still when I see people effortlessly giving birth to healthy babies. Im glad for them but injury for me. And that's ok. We are allowed to have our feelings. 


Sooooooo Dh decided that today our families (and our whole church because thats where he told!) should know we are expecting. Honestly it feels good to get the load off. These are the people who were there after every miscarriage so I guess I'm ok, just very emotional and grateful to God. Sadly, my mom(who has never been a great mom to me) didn't congratulate me or anything. She is very negative and vindictive so I just did what I usually did and ignore her. Didn't let it damper my joy


----------



## lucy_x

So it's my scan in 12 hours, and already anxiety has set in. I'm literally shaking. I'm clearly not going to sleep tonight. I'm so scared there won't be a heartbeat, how the hell would I cope. :( I want it over with now.


----------



## Jlou89

Aww Lucy! I'm sure everything is going to be amazing.i have everything crossed for you! I have mine on Tuesday, so I know how your feeling! Good luck lovely ((((hugs)))) xx


----------



## lucy_x

1.5hrs, not so nervous now. Slept well for the first time in ages too! 
Hope everyone else is well and has a lovely day x x


----------



## Jlou89

Good luck today Lucy! I've been up all night with earache! It's so bad I could cry! Hopefully the docs will prescribe me some antibiotics! X


----------



## lucy_x

Jlou89 said:


> Good luck today Lucy! I've been up all night with earache! It's so bad I could cry! Hopefully the docs will prescribe me some antibiotics! X

Oh bless you, iv a nasty UTI but unfortunately iv become illergic to penicillin and it made me really ill :( hope you feel better soon 

Out of my scan, all is well, measuring a day ahead :) so due date is officially 12.2.17
Baby kept moving so measurements were hard! Will upload a pic later, iv already guessed the sex, she spent a lot of time in the bottom department but I'm not sharing Incase it's wrong ;) 

X x x


----------



## Jlou89

I think I might have BV doctor has given me Thrush medication! I've been giving antibiotics for my we infection! Think I need to see a different doctor and get some swabs down there! I'm worried everything is going wrong like last time! X


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh Lucy that's lovely news! So glad everything was OK! Fingers crossed your right about the sex &#128556; X


----------



## cupcake23

Glad your scan went well Lucy x


----------



## lucy_x

:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160801_153952.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jojojojo76

lucy_x said:


> :)

What a lovely scan pic. Really glad everything is ok with baby. It's amazing to see them on the screen isn't it after all that worrying :)


----------



## Jojojojo76

floridamomma said:


> Lucy- I get those feelings even still when I see people effortlessly giving birth to healthy babies. Im glad for them but injury for me. And that's ok. We are allowed to have our feelings.
> 
> 
> Sooooooo Dh decided that today our families (and our whole church because thats where he told!) should know we are expecting. Honestly it feels good to get the load off. These are the people who were there after every miscarriage so I guess I'm ok, just very emotional and grateful to God. Sadly, my mom(who has never been a great mom to me) didn't congratulate me or anything. She is very negative and vindictive so I just did what I usually did and ignore her. Didn't let it damper my joy

Sorry your Mum's reaction wasn't great. At least you are surrounded by lots of support with your church and other family members.


----------



## Jojojojo76

So, on Friday I decided to tell my boss and two close work colleagues my news. My boss was lovely - I was a bit worried about telling her as the lady I share my job with is also pregnant and going on maternity leave in November. She gave me a big hug and said "stuff the work" and that she is really happy for me (she knows about my previous miscarriages). Will probably start telling more people at work towards the end of August as I don't feel ready yet to tell people more widely. We have decided to tell most of our friends and family the news in person when we see them next rather than via the phone or email.


----------



## floridamomma

Lucy glad you're scan went well and bubs is good!

Jojo glad your boss was ok with your pregnancy. Also glad you're getting more comfortable sharing


----------



## TTC74

Got my fetal monitor today. I couldn't find baby's heartbeat at 10 weeks with a tilted uterus but DH said he found it for 3-5 seconds with the headphones on. He says the LO is behind the placenta. Can't wait to hear the LO myself! 

Also, Dr's office called today and assured me that my insurance covers the qnatal genetic test. Yay! So, that's in the horizon, too.


----------



## Jojojojo76

TTC74 said:


> Got my fetal monitor today. I couldn't find baby's heartbeat at 10 weeks with a tilted uterus but DH said he found it for 3-5 seconds with the headphones on. He says the LO is behind the placenta. Can't wait to hear the LO myself!
> 
> Also, Dr's office called today and assured me that my insurance covers the qnatal genetic test. Yay! So, that's in the horizon, too.

Hope all goes well at your appointment!


----------



## floridamomma

Jojo thank you. It can be hard. 
Ttc don't worry about the Doppler. I found it once or twice around 9-11 weeks. Then when I couldn't I had meltdowns. Now after 13 weeks I've been able to find the baby daily. (Baby likes to hang out around my hb) also when you here the swoosh which is in the center for me that's the placenta and the hb is nearby. Hopefully you get your genetic testing done soon.


----------



## Jami888

Super excited.... today I woke up, but was still lying on my back, and can feel a little bump sticking out below my belly button :happydance: it just appeared out of nowhere overnight!!


----------



## Jlou89

Sat waiting for my scan!! I'm really nervous! My other half isn't going to make it either, he's stuck in traffic! X


----------



## floridamomma

Prayers all goes well jlou xx


----------



## cupcake23

I hope your appt went well jlou x


----------



## lucy_x

Hope all is well Jlou :flower:


----------



## Jlou89

Scan went well! Baby was doing headstands and not wanting to face us! Everything looked good and I heard a heathy heartbeat! Can't work out how to upload a picture &#128584;


----------



## cupcake23

How lovely jlou! So happy for you x


----------



## floridamomma

Glad all went well jlou!


----------



## lucy_x

Anyone else feeling movement? I'd been feeling flutters since 11 weeks but didn't admit it cause I didn't want to jinx the scan, but I'm sat here tonight being beaten around my hip!! Movement is always the side my cramping is on, for some reason my babies prefer my left side haha....it's so lovely to feel, after my MC I didn't think I'd ever get these flutters again!


----------



## Jlou89

I thought I felt something the the day! And after seeing baby jump all around today, im sure that's what it is! I'm really crampy but it may just be stretching pains! X


----------



## floridamomma

I don't know if it's because I'm somewhat larger than before or I'm gassy but I don't know if I've felt anything lol. Probably not. Hopefully by the end of the month I will.


----------



## Jojojojo76

No movements for me either. Can't wait to start feeling something, think it will help me to worry less that everything is ok.


----------



## busytulip

Jlou how is your earache? Hopefully gone by now. Were you able to get swabbed for your possible BV infection? Ecstatic that your scan went well and baby looks great!

Wonderful scan lucy <3

florida I'm sorry about your mum's reaction :(

Jojo so thankful your boss was happy for you. That must be a weight off.

TTC hopefully you won't have long to wait for the Qnatal testing

I've been feeling movements off and on for a while, but sometimes it'll be 2-3 days in between feeling them. I've been having a lot of RLP, my bump is definitely getting larger though. My fundus sits right at the half way mark between my pubis and belly button. My OB says it's probably so high due to being on bed rest.

Has anyone slipped into maternity clothes yet?


----------



## Jlou89

No ear is no better! Been up to a&e and had a tube fitted to open my ear canal! Can't have drops so just got to finish my antibiotics and if they haven't worked by Friday I've got to have another lot! 
No swabs for possible BV my doctor said it was thrush I've book to see a different doctor tomorrow!
I've been feeling really crampy and had shooting pain, hopefully just growing pains but I'm so worried! I've been to all my appointments alone, antenatal or otherwise because my OH has had to work! I'm a bit annoyed that he isn't being very supportive! 

Rant over... Hope all you lovely ladies are doing amazing xx


----------



## busytulip

Oh no, I was hoping your ear would be better. Ear aches are so painful. :( Why is it that you can't have any drops?

I'm glad that you'll be getting a second opinion. BV can cause cramping, so it's better to be safe than sorry.

My DH has a hard time getting away from work as well :hugs: I don't think it's that he doesn't care, it's just a busy season. Hopefully it's the same for your OH and you'll be able to see his excitement grow as the pregnancy progresses. I think a lot of partners feel a disconnect from the baby, it's different for us as we are going through so many changes.


----------



## busytulip

Oh goodness Jojo, sorry I missed it. Happy 13 weeks lovely!! :dance:


----------



## Jlou89

Happy 13 weeks jojo

None of the drops are safe to take in pregnancy because they all contain steroids! So I have to hope the antibiotics kick in soon! 

That's why I'm worried it's definitely BV. I know the difference between the two! 
I hope so I think last time hit him hard he's normally like a big kid! Unknown he does have a lot on at work! I'm unwell and he's great indoors! Just been detached from the pregnancy! Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Happy 13 weeks jojo!

I am having a wobble day. Working on patience and of course it's the week that I'm waiting on the genetic test to come back. After 6 miscarriages it's hard not to wonder about my egg quality. Praying for peace and patience right now.


----------



## busytulip

I use a homeopathic remedy that doesn't contain any steroids. Could you look for something comparable like belladonna, chamomilla, etc. It may at least help with the pain, as antibiotics won't do that until the infection is cleared.


----------



## busytulip

florida :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Thinking about you florida. I'm in a similar boat. I called the OB to ask if it was normal for my symptoms to have disappeared at 10 weeks. They squeezed me in for an ultrasound. The appointment is in a little over an hour. I'm incredibly nervous.


----------



## Jlou89

Thanks busy il try those! The pain is unbearable!

Oh Florida! Your in my thoughts! Hope it goes quick and you get the results you want xxx


----------



## Jlou89

Good luck with your scan TTC xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

busytulip said:


> Oh goodness Jojo, sorry I missed it. Happy 13 weeks lovely!! :dance:

Thank you!! I made it to the second trimester :). Can't quite believe it!!


----------



## Jojojojo76

TTC74 said:


> Thinking about you florida. I'm in a similar boat. I called the OB to ask if it was normal for my symptoms to have disappeared at 10 weeks. They squeezed me in for an ultrasound. The appointment is in a little over an hour. I'm incredibly nervous.

Waiting to hear news about your scan. Hope all is well x


----------



## TTC74

Baby is fine! I'm so relieved!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh lovely news TTC! Xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

TTC74 said:


> Baby is fine! I'm so relieved!

. Great news!


----------



## busytulip

Glad everything was great at your scan TTC


----------



## floridamomma

:hugs: ttc glad bubs is ok!

Thank you ladies. Still wobbling at this time. Did however dream I had a beautiful baby boy. Will be calling when it's a decent hour. I'm really tempted to go buy Doritos and Oreos at 3 am lol


----------



## Jlou89

Aww Florida it's totally understandable that your having a wobble! I feel more wobbly than not atm!
Did you manage to speak to anyone? Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Baby is genetically normal!!!! I'm so happy, yet I still feel like I'm wobbling. My ex(my 3 children's father) had his 3 child since I left him yesterday. I'm glad it's not with me, but he was such an evil person yet their popping out like rabbits and can barely take care of them! I'm having that feeling of why is very ones pregnancy smooth, with no worries. Yet if I have gas pain I'm worrying it's cramps etc. they forgot to ask for the sex so they are supposed to do that. I honestly don't care today. Just really having a rough day.


----------



## lucy_x

So glad all is as well as it can be Florida, that's great news! 
Sorry your having a rough day :hugs:


----------



## lucy_x

Anyone else starving, I'm constantly hungry :dohh: now practically all my symptoms have gone too, so I don't even have nausea to keep my snacking at bay


----------



## busytulip

Glad everything came back normal florida. Those wobble days are really draining :hugs:

Me lucy!! I want to eat all the time. Fortunately I think I feel so hungry I can't settle on what to eat. Plus this year I've been sticking to a strict budget and meal plan and that sort of helps me not run out and eat everything that crosses my mind. :haha:


----------



## TTC74

I can totally relate florida. My ex totally tormented me a few years ago because he never wanted children again after I turned up with an unexpected pregnancy that he wanted me to terminate after our separation. Since that time, I have been trying for over 2 years with DH, and he has started having babies with his new girlfriend. It kind of makes me miserable. There is this feeling of - why does he deserve babies. He didn't want my baby born. Jerk! 

At any rate - I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jlou89

Glad everything was OK Florida! I know what you mean I know a girl who is pregnant, she tried to trap her partner (it didn't work) she is smoking 20+ a day! Drinks alcohol, does eat well and she is 20 weeks in and all is fine! Not that I'd want it not to be but I think I do everything right and it just isn't fair! 
But onwards and upwards, we are getting closer and closer and just had to try and stay positive xx


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you everyone. I appreciate the support. Anyone else would think I'm crazy. Add in that I've been waking up between 2-3 am every morning and I've been a very cranky momma. Glad all is well with everyone. Hugs to all having wobbles as well.


----------



## Jlou89

So my friend text me asking how my scan went and when I said yer good! Baby was healthy her reply was "good you can stop worrying now." I know I'm being way to sensitive but it really annoyed me!


----------



## Vankiwi

Florida glad everything is ok with baby!

Lucy I went through a 2-3 week patch about where you are now where I was STARVING! I couldn't eat enough! I just tried to stick to healthy stuff but it was ridiculous. Back to normal for now though!


----------



## busytulip

Jlou I am sorry your friend was so insensitive :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

TTC74 said:


> I can totally relate florida. My ex totally tormented me a few years ago because he never wanted children again after I turned up with an unexpected pregnancy that he wanted me to terminate after our separation. Since that time, I have been trying for over 2 years with DH, and he has started having babies with his new girlfriend. It kind of makes me miserable. There is this feeling of - why does he deserve babies. He didn't want my baby born. Jerk!
> 
> At any rate - I hope you feel better soon.

That is a horrid what to treat anyone! Well I'm glad you decided to have your precious baby. It's hard not feel a certain way but all we can do is be grateful we are away from them and have wonderful dh's now! I agree jerks jerks jerks!


----------



## floridamomma

Jlou- ugh! In Florida I swear it's terrible! You see women big and pregnant smoking right out! Doing all kinds of things but I really do try to remember not judge(not that I'm always successful) 
Sorry your friend said that. If they haven't been through this they don't get it. They really do think once you get I a certain point all worry goes away. You aren't being sensitive to feel that way.


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you everyone! I'm glad all is well. I had w conversation with my mom about her attitude so glad that stress is off my shoulders. School has been crazy so that's been a bother. I'm just trying stay upright these days. 

Well my results were posted online and I'm happy to say we are team :pink: :happydance:. I dreamed boy the other night but I have been saying I know it's a girl since day one. I almost cried lol. Dh doesn't know so I'll probably do something special for him tonight. It's going to be hard to keep it a secret though.


----------



## cupcake23

Lovely news Florida &#128522;


----------



## busytulip

Great news florida! :pink: Though I thought he was going to be surprising you :haha: Happy 14 weeks!


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh a lovely pink bump! How exciting xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

floridamomma said:


> Well my results were posted online and I'm happy to say we are team :pink: :happydance:. I dreamed boy the other night but I have been saying I know it's a girl since day one. I almost cried lol. Dh doesn't know so I'll probably do something special for him tonight. It's going to be hard to keep it a secret though.

Great news you are having a girl!


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ladies

Busy he was supposed but it was so crazy just getting any results from them. I actually got them online from the lab company. My dr refused to give the results and then they missed them up. I really need. To look for someone new
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## busytulip

Sorry for the mix-up. Love the cute haul!


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ladies xxx still in shock!


----------



## TTC74

I had my qnatal blood draw today. The wait is on . . .


----------



## lucy_x

Congrats on the pink bump Florida!


----------



## Jami888

I'm jealous of u ladies who are eating. I was so sick yesterday. I'm 14 weeks today and it feels like it'll never end. Still haven't gained a lb. No bump now. I feel like it went away. I get bloated during the day, but in the mornings I'm so flat. Trying not to worry....easier said than done :wacko:


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you busy and Lucy 
Ttc fx all is well
Jami every morning I look like a maybe ate a peanut but by night I look good and pregnant. Don't let it bother you. Initially I gained 3-5lbs(on vacation) haven't gained anything other and have lost a few of those. Try not to let itworry you.


----------



## Jlou89

I'm not feeling sick as such, but I never feel hungry. Until o realise I haven't eaten since breakfast and it's 5oclock and I feel so sick, eating is hard work! I feel massive tho. If I hadn't of had my scan I would be sure I had more than one on there &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## EverythingXd

Florida congrats on your :pink: baby! :thumbup:

TTC good luck for your results.

Jami sorry to hear you're still ill. I haven't shaken mine completely but have only had nausea. I've got a bump even in the mornings which gets bigger as the day bloat goes on. I've also realised if I don't drink enough water it makes me constipated and the bump gets bigger the more days in a row I don't have a BM! :blush:

Sorry I've been quiet, we've been on holiday for a week (just to the coast in the south of the UK) and we had no internet signal so couldn't use phone.


----------



## Jlou89

I'm having a meltdown! I don't really pregnant, i wish I could feel baby move just want to know everything's ok!


----------



## floridamomma

:hugs: jlou. Those movements are coming hon. I know exactly what you mean. Some of the ladies are saying they feel movement and it makes me nervous because I still am not feeling anything. Do you have a Doppler or a scan coming up?


----------



## Jlou89

I don't have a Doppler I'm in two kind about getting one! I'm suppose to be having scans fortnightly but haven't had an appointment through yet! I've it's not in by the end of he week il ring my midwife and find out! 
It's getting closer and closer to loosing my last baby. I think that's why im on edge! I might get a Doppler, hopefully it'll help! X


----------



## Jami888

Jlou I feel the same!!! Still skinny, sickness mostly gone, boobs not as sore, very small appetite. Where's my bump? Or movements? ?? Or something? ? No appointment til the 26th. That's forever :cry:


----------



## EverythingXd

I thought I felt baby a week ago but nothing since so I doubt it was baby now. I felt DS2 at 17 weeks so hopefully not much longer. 

I'd be a lot more nervous right now though if it wasn't for my Doppler. I got mine off eBay when I was 11+3 ish, and I heard baby's heartbeat that same evening. I took it on holiday with me because I knew it would make me nervous if I couldn't check on baby for a whole week. It only cost me £18.50 including P&P and I'll probably get most of that back when I sell it on. Money well spent, I highly recommend.


----------



## floridamomma

I'd make sure they get your scans set up asap jlou. Doppler can be a blessing and curse. At 12 weeks I couldn't find the baby and I freaked out and went and has an emergency scan. Now that she's gotten bigger I can find her every time and it's definitely a huge help. Last week was a wobble week and I listened daily, this week only today. My baby is almost 7 so I don't even remember when I felt movement. Hoping soon but I'm thinking of you all ladies.


----------



## Vankiwi

With DD I didn't feel her til 20 weeks due to an anterior placenta. With this one I also have an anterior placenta but felt movement at 16 weeks which I was surprised about! Now it's most days but could only be for a few seconds. 

Sorry to all those having stresses. PAL is so hard!


----------



## BSelck24

HI ladies!!

I've just gotten back from vacation and we had a great time with family! I had my first meltdown over food while we were away... My brother and cousin went to the grocery store and all I asked for them to get me was pre-sliced cantaloupe. Well they came home with WHOLE cantaloupes. After explaining to me that the pre-sliced looked horrible and these were more fresh, I started crying. I just wanted a slice of cantaloupe now!! Lol they immediately cut one up for me and sent me on my way and after a few minutes I had to laugh at myself and apologize to them :haha:

Otherwise I have been feeling much better, I still just get completely exhausted with doing something small and must eat breakfast IMMEDIATELY when I wake up or my stomach kills me. 

I've also been having stretching pains or sore muscles on my right side :/

Florida congrats on the news of your baby girl!! 

Hope everyone is doing well! :baby:


----------



## TTC74

I must admit, I'm super anxious about this genetic test. The results should come in later this week and I wish I already had them because it's nerve wracking!


----------



## lucy_x

I haven't felt movement now since I last posted, I'm becoming a little anoxious about it, which is frankly rediculous as it wasn't a constant movement and nothing I could really lay my hands on as being 'real' movement, I too may buy a doppler, it may help.

In stoll feeling mega sick, crampy and my boobs hurt more than ever....I was feeling consistent movement from 15 weeks with my son (anterior placenta) so il start to worry then if I'm not feeling anything 
:(
I hate this constant worry for us all, I'd love.to enjoy this pregnany


----------



## Jlou89

I'm definitely investing in a Doppler! I'm going to ring the hospital tomorrow and get my scans sorted! I'm not feeling pregnant but i know that's pretty normal, I've also been feeling crampy down below so that's worrying me! I just wish I could erase the negative and remember the positive! I'm just having a major wobble and can't get out of my head that it's going to go wrong! I was off work last week due to unbearable pain because of an ear infection! And I've heard from work friends the managers have been saying things! I'm not in the right frame of mind to deal with all the added stress so in dreading going back tomorrow xx


----------



## TTC74

Speaking of dopplers - I finally found baby's heartbeat on mine tonight! It couldn't have been better timed since I'm n the midst of waiting for these genetic test results.


----------



## Jami888

good morning ladies. felt for the past 2 days what im almost positive is my uterus. feels like a ball and if I lay flat it sticks out just below my belly button. is that too high for 14.5 weeks? I was so sure I felt baby moving over a week ago but for the life of me cant feel her now. im holding onto 16 weeks for feeling movements....seems to be a median time for everyone whos had multiple pregnancies to feel movement. my friend at work says shes feels betrayed by me lol. :haha: that I told her after I see the HB ill relax, not true. after 12 weeks ill relax, not true. now im telling her when I feel movement ill relax, she says she doesn't believe me lol. im sure everyone is so tired of my pessimistic attitude but I just cant help it!!! im going crazy!!! :wacko:


----------



## Jlou89

My back is agony and I'm having lots of cramps am I just being paranoid?? I'm in such a state!


----------



## EverythingXd

Jlou I really know how worrying it is, there's still a lot of stretching and organs moving though so odd days of cramping is ok (I actually get worried if I haven't felt any cramping for more than a few days as it tends to come every 3 days or so for me). 

Jami I'm the same. I am telling people I'm pregnant now but I find it difficult to say I'm having a baby, because I still am so paranoid that something will go wrong. I have relaxed a bit after 12 week scan and having Doppler, but there's still this doubt in the back of my mind. I'm sure my friends also think I'm pessimistic, but it's so hard being PAL to be positive.

Bselck, glad you had a lovely holiday and :rofl: at the melon! My friend reminded me recently about how we went camping together when I was about 26 weeks pregnant with DS1, and I had cried because they were getting their cat out of the cattery a day earlier than us when we got home! Crazy :wacko:

Lucy, sending you empathy and :hugs: I hope our LO's are all bruising our insides asap!

TTC, good luck for your results. I hope this week goes quickly for you and you get great results.


----------



## Jlou89

So I went up to a&e last night! They couldn't do much! The doctor was so rude and made me cry
Telling me that she doesn't check the hb and if in going to miscarry then it will happen! After speaking to another doctor I've been booked in for another scan! The cramps I can deal with i know they are common but this back pain is unbearable x


----------



## floridamomma

Bselck- glad you had a good time on vacation. I think we will all share a story similar to that melon story soon:haha:

Ttc congrats on finding baby's hb and going all testing comes back ok!

Lucy hopefully we are all pushing to the time where we will feel our baby soon! Msybe rent a Doppler? You won't need it much longer.

Jlou so sorry your having a go of things and that the doc was rude. Some doctors have no bedside manners. Hoping all goes well at your scan and also that your day going back to work was low stress. 

Jami it could be! Sounds like the lo is growing well! It's normal with PAL to deal with anxiety and such. I try not to dwell on it and also not to beat myself up about it. 

Vankiwi, everything, busy, and anyone else I didn't mention I hope you're all doing good and staying as stress free as possible. 

I have been sort of coming and going from the site as sometimes it's hard to control the anxiety if you focus on it. I'll be 15 weeks this week so I'm just still chugging along. Sometimes I listen to her hb daily and I don't feel guilty about it. Trying to enjoy this pregnancy. PARL(pregnancy afte recurrent loss) is hell on the mind. So I'm trying to stay busy. Our older kids went back to school and I have an exam today. Fun times lol but it helps keep me focused on other things.


----------



## busytulip

Awww Jlou I'm incredibly heartbroken you were treated that way. When is your scan luv? Praying you see your sweet little babe just dancing away :hugs:


----------



## lucy_x

Hope everyone is as well as they can be, looks like we're all going through a bit of an anxious time at the moment....
Think I'm feeling very feint movement again, ofcourse it catches me unawares, never when im sitting still so I can't be sure....mainly around my left hip and belly button. My uterus it huge now, feels like a bloody melon under my flab rolls :haha: so hopefully everything by is going as it should. At this stage it's supposed to be midway between pelvic bone and belly button, mine feels slightly over my belly button now, however I do know that It varies a lot from person to person....
I can buy a doppler for less than £20 so il probably invest!


----------



## Jlou89

Had my scan yesterday, baby was all ok! I've been given hormone pessarys for my cervix and antibiotics incase of infection! It's all been very stressful! I've spoken to my manager and explained that I need to be sitting more and doing less physically! So I've got lots of paperwork to do &#128556;
I just wish I new everything was going to be ok! I've ordered a Doppler so hoping that'll ease my mind! Hope you all well and your anxiety isn't getting the better of you! I'm really trying to relax abit! X


----------



## busytulip

Glad the scan went well Jlou.


----------



## cupcake23

Hello ladies, I've been trying to keep involved in the thread but I've had a a busy few weeks added with some stressful moments! Started spotting on Monday, cramping on & off, had a few days off work as I'm not taking any chances, decided to keep an eye on things and they seem to have settled, I blame my job, I'm on my feet for 12+ hours running around like a headless chicken, putting too much strain on my body, just need to remember I have some precious cargo in there and need to take a step back sometimes.

I also have a doppler and I *think* I've started to feel baby move so that's reassuring. I'm going to be 16 weeks tomorrow, seeing the midwife too, will be going through my blood results. I'm off on holiday next week so can't wait to have a full 2 weeks off work, I just plan to relax and take things easy.

Jlou I'm glad you scan went well, hopefully the pessaries/ antibiotics help.

Hope everyone else is doing well and has a lovely weekend x


----------



## busytulip

How scary cupcake :hugs: I hope that you're able to take things as easy as possible and LO doesn't give you any more scares.


----------



## TTC74

How is everyone doing with their clothes? My shorts, which were a little snug yesterday, seem to be too small today.


----------



## Jlou89

cupcake23 said:


> Hello ladies, I've been trying to keep involved in the thread but I've had a a busy few weeks added with some stressful moments! Started spotting on Monday, cramping on & off, had a few days off work as I'm not taking any chances, decided to keep an eye on things and they seem to have settled, I blame my job, I'm on my feet for 12+ hours running around like a headless chicken, putting too much strain on my body, just need to remember I have some precious cargo in there and need to take a step back sometimes.
> 
> I also have a doppler and I *think* I've started to feel baby move so that's reassuring. I'm going to be 16 weeks tomorrow, seeing the midwife too, will be going through my blood results. I'm off on holiday next week so can't wait to have a full 2 weeks off work, I just plan to relax and take things easy.
> 
> Jlou I'm glad you scan went well, hopefully the pessaries/ antibiotics help.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well and has a lovely weekend x

Ahh cupcake it's so scary! Yer I blame work, I'm standing a lot, running here and there. Take it easy, no job is worth it! Glad all has settled xx


----------



## busytulip

TTC everything is snug. I'm not ashamed to say I've slipped into some maternity shorts a few times. My bust is making everything tight and I definitely need to venture out and get some larger tops.


----------



## lucy_x

Ttc - Iv been wearing loose dresses for ages now, literally can't do up trousers, so I'm in tunics, leggings and dresses for the foreseeable!

Cupcake - sorry you had an anxious time, that must have been so.worrying. Take it as easy as poss :hugs:

Since posting yesterday iv felt baby loads, back to its clicking my pelvis! *touch wood* I won't need to buy that doppler and will just feel this one from now on <3

How's everyone's cravings? - My tomatoes one has disappeared and been replaced by mints, literally any kind of mint will do!!


----------



## lucy_x

Wohoo, second trimester!


----------



## busytulip

Happy 2nd tri lucy!! :dance:

As far as cravings go I don't have a solid one. Every now and then I'll get a taste for something and need it right that moment, once I've fulfilled it I don't usually want it again.


----------



## cupcake23

Happy 2nd tri Lucy &#128512;

I have no particular cravings... But I do love crunching ice. I've been wearing maternity/ loose clothes for the last few weeks, went on a spending spree as I was becoming so uncomfortable in my normal clothes, I gave up wearing my work uniform when I was 8 weeks &#128514;


----------



## BSelck24

My tops fit fine but I have been so uncomfortable for so long in button or zip up pants that I have been living in leggings or maternity pants already! I don't have a huge bump or anything, just didn't like the pressure of tight pants on my stomach!


----------



## lucy_x

My Boobs have got rediculous (which I actually like as they're usually tiny!) I'm finding it difficult to get in my tops, I won't bother buying maternity tho, so il probs just buy bigger clothes that can be taken in post baby


----------



## EverythingXd

Jlou, congrats on a great scan :happydance:

Lucy, yaay on 2nd tri... and big boobs haha! :winkwink: I'm up a much needed cup size, and hoping for more lol but last pregnancy they went up to a DD (I'm currently C) and still deflated back down to pre-pregnancy B cup so I have to make the most of it!

I am still wearing the same jeans I did before my BFP, but I've been using a hairband and zip at half mast since about 2 days after BFP with long tops to cover it.


----------



## TTC74

Qnatal results are in! I've got a healthy baby girl!


----------



## EverythingXd

Amazing news TTC, so happy for you! :happydance: Wow, I think there's lots of baby girls on this thread isn't there? - yes, just checked and that's 4 confirmed girls and 1 confirmed boy so far.


----------



## busytulip

Congrats TTC!!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Congrats TTC. That is great news x


----------



## Jojojojo76

Hi ladies, hope you are all keeping well. I've just got back from a trip to Norway, which is why I have been so quiet lately. All is well with me, had a scan today to check my cervix length (due to previous surgery) and all looks ok. They had a very quick look at the baby and all seems well and he/she was wriggling around loads. 

Am not in maternity clothes yet, although my belly is definitely expanding. Reckon I can last a couple more weeks then I need to do some shopping &#128512;&#128183;&#128183;


----------



## busytulip

Welcome back from Norway Jojo, glad you had a safe trip and that so far everything is looking good with baby and cervical length.


----------



## Jlou89

Congrats TTC! I'm glad everything was OK with you jojo! 
Are any of you ladies taking progesterone pessaries! I've just been prescribed them,
Most sites I've been on tho say they normally are only given in the first trimester? Xx


----------



## busytulip

I'm still on Progesterone tabs (3x's/day), but not the pessaries. Later on in pregnancy some research shows that it works as a deterrent for pre-term labor.


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh thank you busy! My consultant has prescribed me them along with antibiotics and I'm still taking the asprin! I think that because they don't know what the cause was last time! I'm happy to do anything that is going to help me get my baby! It's still not really sunk in that I'm actually going to have a baby, I'm still just concentrating on getting to each week! Last time I miscarried at almost 16 weeks and I'm 14+5 atm! My ticker is wrong because they moved my dates slightly! Got everything crossed! Xx


----------



## Jami888

Feeling pretty down today. I have no bump....hardly any appetite, and when I put my hand on my tummy I feel nothing. Like my uterus is getting smaller...but no more popping sensations. I have an appt Friday and I really hope my baby is ok and growing. :shrug:


----------



## floridamomma

Sorry I haven't posted in a few days. I think I unsubscribed by mistake. Glad to see so many good updates.

Cupcake- sorry you dealt with that :hugs: I know you must have been so worrisome. Can you be written off for lighter duty? Glad it's cleared up. 

Ttc- congrats on a wonderful baby girl. They are abundant in our group:happydance:

Jojo- hope you had a great trip

Jlou- hoping you have a smooth next couples of weeks

Jami- I felt that way this morning but sometimes when my gi system is on top top shape my bump seems a little smaller. 

Busy, vankiwi, and everyone else hope you're doing well!!

I'm doing ok. Been nauseous ad defiantly in loose dresses. I tried to wear shorts and I can zip them and button them but it's so uncomfortable. 16 weeks Friday and we are painting the nursery this weekend. I am just in shock we are here. Yet I'm excited. We are doing a brown/gold. I added a picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## EverythingXd

Florida I love that colour. Hope you post a nursery pic when it's ready :thumbup:

Jami, I reiterate what Florida said - my bump shrinks when my digestive system is working better, so maybe you just have good digestion (and better abs than mine! :lol:). I remember going for a 20 week scan with one of my boys and there was another woman in the waiting room who had no bump at all. I thought she must've been going for her 12 week scan, but she came out before I went in and was talking about the baby's gender so it was her 20 week scan. I'm sure you are just lucky like her (lucky because you may avoid saggy belly and as many stretch marks as I'm expecting!), but not so lucky that it gives you another reason to worry. I'm sure everything will be fine hun but I do understand, and I hope your babba starts giving you little kicks and nudges real soon :hugs:

I think I may have felt the odd bit of movement but nothing certain. Hoping it will be definite soon! My baby is still so low when I find heartbeat on Doppler, I thought they move higher by now but he/she still seems very near to my pubic bone.


----------



## Jami888

yes I should be glad....I don't have any stretch marks from my other kids. guess im lucky there. but I had gained between 10-15 lbs by this point with my other 2. just very concerning. my husband is still bummed about baby being a girl. I have been googling how accurate gender predictions are at 12 weeks. even though I am happy with a girl and I trust my sonographer...I just cant help for hubbys sake they were wrong and will tell me its a boy at this next appt. I just want him to be excited with me again. I wish I never found out :cry:


----------



## lucy_x

Anyone else constantly exhausted :( it's starting to get to me now, it's got to the stage where I can't even face sewing (usually my fave past time) - just doing house work is enough, I'm falling asleep at 9 (again, odd for me as I'm usually a 2am gal!) and sleeping like a log, I get up and can't wait to go to bed....when will it pass!?!?


----------



## Jami888

that is so funny lucy...im exactly the opposite. I have energy from god knows where, and I cant sleep! I fall asleep around 10, then at 12:30 I keep waking up and stressing over silly things. my son plays soccer and my husband is the coach. I ordered the soccer uniforms and some were too small, so last night I was awake for 4 hours stressing over there daggum uniforms! so dumb. you would think id be tired now...but no. at work, got all my work done and now speeding through the internet bored. where did this insomnia/energy come from???


----------



## Jlou89

Wow wish I had more energy I feel exhausted all the time! I'm really stressing out now trying to keep busy and ignore it, have my first midwife appointment Tuesday! I'm at my mums at the moment and can't wait to get home and be in my own bed! X


----------



## floridamomma

Everything It'll be a ways off but I definitely will! I'm also still finding the lo very low down but I have found if I come up higher I can still hear her hb which o couldn't before. So there's that! I also think I may be feeling some movement but not sure As I'm very gassy lately :haha:. 

Jami gender disappointment can be hard. Hope he starts to come around. And send some of that energy over to me lol

Lucy I'm tired 20 minutes after I get up. I'm never not exhausted. 

Jlou hope all goes well at your midwife appt Tuesday!


----------



## busytulip

Still tired over here as well. If I don't get it done in the morning hours, chances are it's not getting done :haha:

I hope you like your MW Jlou and that your appt. goes well.

Everything movements still aren't consistent for me either. Watch we'll be kicking ourselves in a a few months due to painful jabs :haha:

Florida that colour is gorgeous!

Jami I'm sorry you've been feeling down, it happens to us all :hugs: Hopefully the week hasn't been too hard on you and that you'll be perked by good news at your appt. tomorrow.

AFM: I had an appt. yesterday and baby's HB was lovely and strong, they kept kicking the doppler away-of course I felt none of this. We scheduled my 20 week appt, FX'd with the craziness of the kids heading back to school that the next month goes quickly. Oh and we finally set the kids down and told them they were going to have a new baby brother or sister. They were all very excited! We still plan on waiting until closer to mid-October before announcing outside of our little home.

Hope everyone is doing wonderfully! There are several ladies that have only popped in once or twice-if you're still reading along let us know how you are. <3


----------



## TTC74

I love all these (mostly) happy updates! I had my first (12 week) OB appointment yesterday. It went GREAT! We saw baby, squirming and kicking in there. OB said my chance of miscarriage had dropped to almost nothing. The appointment couldn't have gone better! I scheduled my 16 week appointment and anticipate a call from the fetal medicine specialist to schedule a level 2 ultrasound due to my advanced maternal age. This process is such a blessing after all of the struggles and losses!


----------



## busytulip

Fantastic news TTC!! I'm also considered advanced maternal age :haha: You just have to laugh hun


----------



## EverythingXd

TTC congrats! :happydance: TTC and Busy, I'm also 'advanced maternal age' at 41. I had my 16 week midwife appointment today, and I have my first consultant appointment tomorrow. I was consultant-led with both boys as well due to a blood-clotting condition I have, but they're adding my age onto the list of reasons why I need a consultant now :haha:

I also have an ultrasound on my leg booked for Sunday morning. I've had some pain in my thigh and they want to make sure I don't have another DVT. The pain doesn't seem to be getting any worse so I'm pretty sure there's no proper blockage, just maybe something in a minor vein. Wish me luck ladies :thumbup:


----------



## busytulip

Definitely wishing you luck that it isn't another DVT Everything


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies! I am still here! It has been a crazy week or so... We move into our new house this weekend and as of Wednesday, we now have full custody of my two step daughters (ages 13 and 11). This came as a complete shock when just last Saturday we found out their mother, who has been MIA in calling them for nearly a month, is involved with a new boyfriend who just got out of prison and her living conditions were sub par for the girls. (Her own brother called us to tell us to not send the girls back and to call CPS) it was so sad for them! But we're transitioning and they will start school September 6th!

I have caught up in the thread and TTC I am so happy for your healthy baby girl! Everyone else I will be able to cacth up more next week once were moved in but I'm thinking of you!!

Also, the 15th was my birthday! So here is the pic I posted of 15 weeks on the 15th!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jojojojo76

Cute bump BSelck! Good luck with the move and your stepdaughters settling in to the family.

So nice hearing all these positive scan stories!!

I am also considered 'advanced maternal age' as I'm 40 and will be 41 when LO is born.

Still exhausted too. Have been since I got my positive test. Haha! I'm the same as you Busytulip and try to get anything that needs to be done done in the morning &#128515;

Still can't really believe I am pregnant, I think once we start telling more people it will seem more real!


----------



## floridamomma

Busy thanks! We are painting this weekend. We are getting excited. Glad again the guys are in the know and excited. My littles went back last Wednesday and I feel like it's flying now. When you're the chauffeur, chef, referee, Doctor, etc the days all blend into one lol. At this rate the due date will feel like one month away!

Ttc glad your spot went well and even though they gave you that title dohh:) it gets you an extra scan! I try not to look at what they say about me. Once I saw repeat spontaneous abortions as if it was I choice. I know it's medical lingo but sheesh! 

Everything hoping it's not a DVT. Hope your appt goes well!

Bselck you've been busy! Happy belated and I'm glad you guys were able to step in and take your step daughters. I think step parents are amazing. Cute bump and happy belated!

Jojo i am still feeling that way. I think it'll gel real when I can feel the baby. We have told more people as we see them as it's no longer able to be hidden. I think it's a protection thing. Sort of like protecting your heart. 

Afm: I'm 16 weeks today and have my second visit with the midwife next Thursday. Not really nervous. We'll be scheduling our 20 week scan that day and it is a little selfish but in thinking of taking s cruise around week 21-22. It'll be our last chance to have a get away just us 2 and we have had sex since bfp 14+ weeks ago! Maybe we'll feel comfortable then. Tmi I know lol.


----------



## busytulip

Bselck your bump is lovely. Happy Belated birthday! Oh my you've been very busy. How very disheartening for your girls. I hope that they are transitioning okay. It's very sad that their mom is making poor choices, so thankful that they have you and their dad to lift them up and continue to provide them with a loving and stable home. Oh and a move to boot! Hope things go as smoothly as possible.

I feel that same way Jojo, it seems unreal.

Florida yes! The many roles we fill definitely help speed time along. I don't think a cruise is selfish at all, enjoy!


----------



## Jami888

Hey gals :flower:
I'm so happy to see this is such a "lucky" thread. After so many losses this is a sticky one for all of us!!
I had my appt today and we heard baby's heartbeat!!. So she's still alive :) glad everyone else is doing well. Now 5 more weeks til next appt!!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Jami888 said:


> Hey gals :flower:
> I'm so happy to see this is such a "lucky" thread. After so many losses this is a sticky one for all of us!!
> I had my appt today and we heard baby's heartbeat!!. So she's still alive :) glad everyone else is doing well. Now 5 more weeks til next appt!!

Fantastic news! How was your OH today? Do you think he has come to terms with the fact that you are having a girl?


----------



## Jojojojo76

floridamomma said:


> Busy thanks! We are painting this weekend. We are getting excited. Glad again the guys are in the know and excited. My littles went back last Wednesday and I feel like it's flying now. When you're the chauffeur, chef, referee, Doctor, etc the days all blend into one lol. At this rate the due date will feel like one month away!
> 
> Ttc glad your spot went well and even though they gave you that title dohh:) it gets you an extra scan! I try not to look at what they say about me. Once I saw repeat spontaneous abortions as if it was I choice. I know it's medical lingo but sheesh!
> 
> Everything hoping it's not a DVT. Hope your appt goes well!
> 
> Bselck you've been busy! Happy belated and I'm glad you guys were able to step in and take your step daughters. I think step parents are amazing. Cute bump and happy belated!
> 
> Jojo i am still feeling that way. I think it'll gel real when I can feel the baby. We have told more people as we see them as it's no longer able to be hidden. I think it's a protection thing. Sort of like protecting your heart.
> 
> Afm: I'm 16 weeks today and have my second visit with the midwife next Thursday. Not really nervous. We'll be scheduling our 20 week scan that day and it is a little selfish but in thinking of taking s cruise around week 21-22. It'll be our last chance to have a get away just us 2 and we have had sex since bfp 14+ weeks ago! Maybe we'll feel comfortable then. Tmi I know lol.

Good luck with your painting this weekend. Your post has reminded me that I need to do loads of stuff (painting, decorating etc) around my house before LO arrives.

I don't think the cruise is selfish at all. If I had the opportunity for some quality time with my OH I would grab it!


----------



## TTC74

I completely agree that the cruise isn't selfish. I intend to take a pre-maternity vaca. It's the last chance I'll get to have a grown-up trip for a while! 

It's funny to hear talk of painting and whatnot that needs to be done before baby arrives. DH was just chewing my ear off yesterday morning about all the stuff that needs to be done to prepare the nurseery!


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks everyone. We have a very small window to go but we will if it all works out. From October -12/16 I'll becfonising up my degree so Dh wants to get a jump start on nursery and getting the house in order before I'm too large to care :haha:! Mil is making curtains, Dh is painting some biblical photos for me as well. It's becoming too real! This is a luck thread! I've belong to other threads and it was always so hard to leave and se so many go on to full term. I am glad it's our turn(though my heart hurts for the Angels lost that began with us). I feel guilty at times when other lose their Angels. I know that it's been me in their position and I know how much it hurts. I've been feeling that guilt a lot this week. Survivors guilt in a way.


----------



## Jami888

DH is "trying" to be better, but the excitement is absolutely gone from his eyes and attitude. He's not being a jerk or anything. He'll call me cute pregnant names...but he won't talk about names or baby stuff with me. Idk how to explain it. This one was totally planned, but I feel like she was an accident or something the way he deals with or talks about her. He won't even let me put it on Facebook because he doesn't want people from his work knowing yet. But if it was a boy he had this big reveal thing planned. Now it feels like he's embarrassed almost and doesn't want anyone to know. He hasn't even told his best friends that were pregnant!! I'm making him seem bad and he's not, but I'm devastated how we went from crying over a miscarriage and doing anything to be preggo again, so happy everytime there was a heartbeat.....to now he's completely disconnected.


----------



## busytulip

That's really sad Jami, I'm sorry that he's not taking it well. Is he opening up to you at all about how he is feeling? I know it's hard for guys sometimes, but has he given you anything to work with? :hugs: I wish I had something of significance to say.

Baby will room with us for quite a while so I'll be living vicariously through you ladies who are designing nurseries. :)

I'm really thankful for each and every one of our rainbows and that we've received a lot of really wonderful news.


----------



## sarracenia

Hi ladies! I did a quick scan through of the recent posts and am so happy to hear that you're all doing so well!

I'll be 13 weeks tomorrow and we're starting to share our news to more people -- we'll be telling my MIL tonight, and SIL and nieces when they arrive for a visit on Wednesday (my mom and a few close friends already know). Going to tell my boss next week too -- hope that goes ok! 

I had a great ultrasound in week 8, got to hear the heart beat in week 11, and just received my genetic screening results for the trisomies and they couldn't have been better. At 38 I was worried that this babe would have a higher risk but they were all less than 1 in 10,000 - phew!

I'm also a lot less nauseous / less food aversions these days and have been able to go back to eating a lot of the healthier foods that I used to love -- which is a good thing, since I've already gained 10 pounds!


----------



## TTC74

We made the news Facebook official today! The Dr said we were out of the woods and the genetic tests were good, so we're screaming from the rooftops! 

We also started buying some baby stuff the last couple of days. We just can't resist!


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, great to read all of the positive posts and lovely that you've now gone public TTC.

Baby has been kicking me yesterday and today :cloud9:

Sorry to add bad news to the thread but I've just had a DVT confirmed in my right thigh :cry: Obviously the drive to / from Dorset for our holiday was too much for me. This is my 4th DVT. I feel like I'm on borrowed time, and feeling that I shouldn't have taken the risk of getting pregnant again when I have my two boys to think about :nope:


----------



## floridamomma

So sorry Jami :hugs:

Sarrencia glad you are doing well and feeling better!

Ttc congrats on announcing! We announced last Friday at 15 weeks after getting all screenings back and good news from doc. We also started picking up a thing or two at 13 weeks just out of excitement. 

Oh everything I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. I have never had to experience it personally but I have taken care of people who have and I know how scary it can be. Yet I'm very proud o see you continuing to live to the fullest despite of it. You are brave, strong, and a great mom. I hope it resolved quickly,


----------



## Jami888

Oh no everything...I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## Jlou89

O no everything I'm so sorry! Hope all gets sorted soon!

TTC congrats on announcing baby, I'm still debating whether to put it up or not, I havent even told the kids yet! 
Sarrencia so glad all is well with you! 

Jami- I'm sure your other half will be over the moon once your princess is here! My partner always says he wants a boy but I know once he/she is here he won't be bothered!

I've stopped feeling sicky now but I'm still so tired and have no appetite! Pretty sure I felt a flutter but could of been wind! 
Cant wait to be getting proper kicks &#128512;


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks ladies. I've got over my pity party now and realise it could've been worse. It is small because I recognised the symptoms and got checked early. It hasn't fully blocked the blood flow and is not in a main vein, so lots of positives. Most importantly, the drugs I'm on won't enter the placenta so no harm to my babba, and the clot should already be stable so good chance it won't move. 

Jami, I'm so sorry your OH isn't sharing your excitement. I don't really have any advice other than to hang in there and he will most likely be smitten once she is born xx


----------



## Jami888

Thank you guys for the support. I'm sure he'll come around. I'm just thankful my baby is healthy. Who cares what he or anyone thinks right????

I too have felt some popping. Super ready for a hard belly and some hard kicks though. Any week now hopefully!!!


----------



## Jlou89

So just tried using my Doppler for 10 mins! Couldn't find the heartbeat! I'm trying not to panic and I'm sure it's just because baby keeps moving like he/she does when I'm being scanned!! Going to try again before bed!


----------



## EverythingXd

Jlou89 said:


> So just tried using my Doppler for 10 mins! Couldn't find the heartbeat! I'm trying not to panic and I'm sure it's just because baby keeps moving like he/she does when I'm being scanned!! Going to try again before bed!

I've had that happen a couple of times. I wait a good few hours to try again, and drink / eat / go to the toilet ... basically try to mix things up from when I tried last time. 

Good luck Jlou, I'm sure baby is just hiding :hugs:


----------



## Jlou89

I tried before bed still nothing! I'm not going to panic I'm no midwife and from my scans this baby is a figit! &#128514;&#128514; midwife on Tuesday so not long x


----------



## EverythingXd

Jlou89 said:


> I tried before bed still nothing! I'm not going to panic I'm no midwife and from my scans this baby is a figit! &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; midwife on Tuesday so not long x

With DS2, my midwife wouldn't even try to find heartbeat at my 16 week appointment because they often can't find them, so they go hiding even for the professionals still at this stage. I hope baby plays for you soon, little rascal x

Jami, definitely agree your baby's health is most important thing :hug:


----------



## floridamomma

Jlou glad you're feeling movement. So exciting! When do you think you'll tell the kids? I had a little trouble the hb on Doppler Saturday. I eventually did but I think they are turning into wiggle worms. Hoping all is well! 

Jami I also think when she arrives he'll melt. It's just something about little girls that wrap their daddy around their finger.

Everything- glad you're feeling better about everything xx


I'm almost positive I felt movement yesterday. It was like a swift poke a little below my belly button, only felt it once. Hoping it picks up over the next few weeks.


----------



## Jlou89

It's been so long since I can't remember if my midwife listened for the hb with my other two! Pretty sure I felt the fluttering yesterday tho! Never in one spot! 
Ahh Florida isn't it a lovely feeling!! Xx


----------



## lucy_x

Everything, I'm so sorry you've had another confirmed DVT, I'm sure all will be ok though x x 

Feeling what I'm pretty certain is movement now fairly regularly, we told my children last week, my six yo daughter is so excited, every hour or so she will come and tell me that shes so excited to meet her new brother or sister, or she will ask me how long it is until next year, when I tell her she will reply that its such a long time and she wants the baby to come - praying all stays ok now, id hate to disappoint her when shes so excited
My 3yo doesn't really understand haha.


I'm really praying my MW looks for the HB at my Tuesday apt, We didn't get to hear it at the scan and I'm getting desperate! - if she doesn't il be booking an early gender scan!


So has anyone made any purchases yet? - iv started looking At a few things to buy, I won't need that much, but I stupidly binned my decent breast pump after my son and Il need a new cot... Iv made some clothes in Newburn size too, supercute little rainbow trousers - Il grab a pic later :D


----------



## Vankiwi

So happy to hear so many people are starting to feel movement! It's so reassuring. Minevitably seems to be developing a bit of a pattern now which is nice!

DD and I are flying to New Zealand tomorrow. I'm hoping the flight goes ok, being pregnant and with a toddler!


----------



## floridamomma

Just wanted to show you guys the nursery color. It's a gold/brown. I'm not a pink person just couldn't see a whole room in pink. She will have a soft pink added though. I'll update you guys as we hang curtains, her name m, frames, etc. I had my first 3 children quite young and in a not so good relationship so this is so special to me. Just to be blessed to afford to do it and even be carrying her still going on 17 weeks after losing 7 back to back. Oh shucks now I'm crying.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## floridamomma

Jlou it is. Havent felt any more but can't wait until I do!

Vankiwi- hope you have a smooth flight!

Lucy so glad the lo is excited! I would ask if they'd take a listen. Can't hurt!
I bought a changing table as we found it for $20 and it's really nice just had a scratch. My sister gave us a crib that matches perfectly. And we've picked up a few little things, moccs, cute outfits etc. what about you guys?


----------



## TTC74

We're starting to shop a little - mostly just some little outfits here and there. Someone has given me a changing table (that I need to pick up), and we are going to the baby consignment store regularly to see what they've got.


----------



## Jlou89

I haven't felt anything today! Il be trying to wait until 20 weeks until i tell the kiddies but I'm sure they have figured it out already! I haven't bought a thing yet! Don't think i will until I'm 30 weeks &#128584;


----------



## Jlou89

Aww Florida nursery looks lovely xx


----------



## Vankiwi

I have bought two items of clothing. I do need to get a changing mat cover, new crib sheets, and will need more clothes as the seasons are completely opposite to DD.


----------



## EverythingXd

Florida that's looking really good :thumbup:

Vankiwi, please take care on the flight. I know I have extra risks but all pregnant women are more at risk of blood clots so stay hydrated, move your legs about and even consider wearing flight socks /lecture over!! :haha:

I haven't bought anything for this baby, but we've kept pretty much everything from our DS's so although some will need replacing, it gives us a base to work from. We won't get anything until definitely after 24 weeks. We need to buy a new car because we can't get 3 car seats in our current Focus. Again, that will be something we'll do around 30 weeks.


----------



## Vankiwi

Everything I'm not surprised you're cautious! I started taking baby asprin on Saturday and will do that again for the flight back. I always try to move around lots (I never sleep on flights)!


----------



## Jojojojo76

I've started window shopping online for bits and pieces but won't buy anything for a little while. I'm pretty much starting from scratch as when we had my DS we were living in a one bedroom flat with no storage space so I had to get rid of most things once he had grown out of them. 

I have my 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow morning, not really expecting them to do much. I was reading that some midwives don't even check for a heartbeat.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Jlou89 said:


> Aww Florida nursery looks lovely xx

I second this comment, the colour you have picked is lovely 
Florida &#128512;


----------



## lucy_x

Back from mw appt :) heard babys heartbeat and felt it kick the doppler, blood pressure is staying nice and low and won't have a gtt until 28 weeks apparently! So all good here!

Going to see if I can book an early gender scan as I'm impatient ;)


----------



## Jojojojo76

lucy_x said:


> Back from mw appt :) heard babys heartbeat and felt it kick the doppler, blood pressure is staying nice and low and won't have a gtt until 28 weeks apparently! So all good here!
> 
> Going to see if I can book an early gender scan as I'm impatient ;)

Great news! I got to hear my baby's heartbeat today as well. &#128512;
Was considering booking an early gender scan but I think I will hold out for the free NHS one which is about 5 weeks away...


----------



## Jlou89

I heard baby's hb today too! Blood pressure is all ok! My urine showed up leukocyts, but my midwife did seem to be to worried, said as I have thrush symptoms probably because of that! hopefully it'll clear up ASAP!
Hope your all feeling good xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

Great news that you got to hear baby's hb as well Jlou x


----------



## SanJan

Hi all,

Sorry for replying after a loooongg time.. Just having a roller coaster ride in this pregnancy too, but will talk about that in the next reply.

Finally managed to catch up with the thread and so happy for all the gender reveals, hearing wonderful hearbeats and feeling those initial kicks.


----------



## SanJan

As for our pregnancy, things were fine till 13 weeks. Our NT scan was fine, but the First trimester screening came back with very very low PAPP-A values and high risk for Trisomy-13(1:47). So, after some genetic counselling, we have planned to go for amnio and have that scheduled tomorrow. 

I'm just panicking a lot because of all this.. One side we have this risk for T-13. And, post amnio, if things are fine for T-13 and risk decreases, we still have the possibility of placental issues looming still, which caused us all the problems previous time. So, I'm actually struggling to cope up with this. 

But, as of now, the first step is to get the amnio done successfully, so trying my level best to just concentrate on that..


----------



## TTC74

SJ - that's a lot to deal with. I hope your amino results turn out fine. I know that's only one concern, but one day at a time.


----------



## Jami888

oh san jan im so sorry to hear that. what happens if the baby does have trisomy 13? I might be dense, ive heard of it, but not sure what happens. can it be treated? can baby be treated for it after birth?


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh Sanjan, your going through so much! I hope everything goes ok with the amino tomorrow! Try and keep your chin up lovely! Il be thinking of you xhugsx


----------



## Jojojojo76

Good luck tomorrow Sanjan. Will be thinking about you x


----------



## floridamomma

Lucy and jojo glad you heart bubs hb. 

Sanj- I'll be praying for you today as you have amnio done. Hoping all is well and then on to the next step. One day at a time is all we can do:hugs: please check in if you need our support! We are here for you:hugs:


----------



## TTC74

When did everyone start getting round ligament pain? I'm having some sharp pain in my lower admomen (not intense but definitely there), and it is making me incredibly paranoid.


----------



## Jlou89

Sorry for TMI!
I've been constipated and finally went to the toilet today and really had to strain! Since I've had some stomach cramping and brown discharge I'm really worried! Shall I ring my GP?


----------



## TTC74

Jlou- it's probably nothing, but I'd be putting in a call for sure. It can't hurt.


----------



## Jlou89

I've rung the midwife she was really blasé! I'm waiting for a call back from my GP.
Also need to be booked in for fortnightly scans from 16-24 weeks haven't been sent any appointments, tried to phone maternity and antenatal and no one can book me in! Hoping my GP can help with that too! X


----------



## Jami888

so embarrassing....but ive been super constipated too. maybe went a tiny bit yesterday and that's it for like a whole week. and it was a stress to go. girls at work have been telling me for a couple days they can see a bump, but I don't have the courage to tell them its my intestines, not baby,:dohh: cause I haven't pooped in a week lol


----------



## floridamomma

Not doing well today. Have respiratory virus and nausea to boot. Attached a pic from today's scan. It's a 3D side profile. Baby has her face smoothed against placenta so we couldnt see her face. Going back to bed as I'm having body aches and chills. Still getting constipated over here so I make a smoothie with dates every day. Keeps me regular as long as I drink it daily.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EverythingXd

SanJan, keeping my fingers crossed for your amnio, and for a successful pregnancy for you :hugs: x

TTC, yes I've had some very bad round ligament pain the last few days. It's just occasional but stops me in my tracks and is very low, as you describe. It usually gets me when I stand from sitting. 

Florida, sorry to hear you're not feeling good :hugs:

Sorry also to all the constipated ladies! Jami, my bump also gets bigger when I've been blocked for several days :blush:


----------



## Jlou89

I'm worried about the pains in feeling! What does round ligament pain feel like? I feel like I'm sitting around waiting for something to happen!


----------



## TTC74

I called my doctor because I was so concerned about the pain. She assures me it is round ligament pain. To me, it is a sharp pain (not a cramping) in my lower belly. Most often it's on one side or near the center. I've read it can be on both sides, but I tend not to get it on both sides at the same time. The doctor said it is just the baby stretching out my insides like a rubber band.


----------



## floridamomma

Jlou if it's bad I'd call. I get pains all the time. It can be really roughened what I've been through It makes you worry. But it's usually relieved by positioning or drinking fluid for me


----------



## Jlou89

This is a sharp pain, like a shooting type pain! And it happened more when I'm moving! Pretty sure I can feel baby moving tonight! Trying to stay positive!! fingers crossed it'll work out for us all x


----------



## TTC74

Jlou - that's beautiful that you are feeling baby! 

I just heard our little girl's HB loud and clear on the Doppler. I have such a severely tilted uterus that it was almost impossible to find until now. I'm in heaven!


----------



## Jlou89

Ah lovely TTC! I've still not had any luck finding hb on the Doppler but when my midwife tries baby kept moving and it took a good 10 minutes for her to hear it for a few
minutes before baby moved again!! Xx


----------



## lucy_x

Are any of you lot feeling regular movement yet? I don't think iv felt anything fir a day or two and I'm starting to worry....

As for round ligament pain, iv had it since bfp on and off :dohh:


----------



## Jlou89

Not regular yet! Last night was the first time I was sure it was baby!! Other than that it's been flutters now and again!!


----------



## EverythingXd

lucy_x said:


> Are any of you lot feeling regular movement yet? I don't think iv felt anything fir a day or two and I'm starting to worry....
> 
> As for round ligament pain, iv had it since bfp on and off :dohh:

Yes, I'm feeling regular movement now but I barely felt anything before about the last 5 days x


----------



## Jlou89

I've been having a meltdown day! I've been feeling crampy I know it can be totally normal and I've had no bleeding but I'm worrying about my cervix shortening!!
I rung triage and they won't see my because I'm not 18 weeks. EPU won't see me because I'm to far along . After the last time of being seen at a&e and them being charming (not) I'm stuck what to do! I can't seem to ever get hold of my midwife! 
I'm torn whether to book a private scan or ring the hospital again!? My consultant has said I need to be scanned fortnightly from now 16 weeks!! What do I do!!


----------



## floridamomma

Jlou Can you walk in to a hospital? I would and on Monday I'd go to your midwifes office and drama they schedule your scans while you're present. Praying for you hon. 
Ttc I'm glad you heard lo's hb. It's hard for me rocking as I have anterior placenta and she snuggles my placenta now. 
Lucy I am feeling movement now. Little flutters or nudges here and there. Nothing consistent. I don't pay enough attention to know if I feel it daily. 

I'm having round ligament pain everyday all day. Ugh


----------



## busytulip

Vankiwi I hope that your flights with DD have gone well. Happy 21 weeks! More than half way there :dance:

Everything that's quite scary, I'm sorry you've been diagnosed with another...praying it is resolved and you are feeling okay.

Great update sarracenia, lovely to see you pop in. I do hope you'll have the chance to do so more often.

Lucy I've yet to make any purchases, I'm just not ready. Honestly it's still taking some convincing that we'll be bringing this baby home and I feel like if I let myself get excited and get a little gift that makes things real and then my world will fall apart. (sorry to be all gloomy) Though I have done some research on new part pricing to replace the hardware on our cradle, as well as an etsy search for a newborn rainbow coming home outfit. Just window shopping so far though.

Beautiful nursery florida, it's really coming along! Hope you are feeling much better :)

I can't tell you how amazing it is to see so many having great updates from their appt's and hearing lovely heart beats <3

SanJan praying your amnio went well and that you were/are given good news and baby is healthy.

Jlou thinking of you and LO, can't imagine how anxious you must be given the timing :hugs: Any updates?

Jami constipation is the worst. I had to be on iron tabs the last 2 pregnancy...oh my goodness, horrible. Really sympathizing with you. Hope you find some relief.

TTC I've got one of those belly support bands, cannot say enough good things about them. I was fitted by my OB's office and it was written as a script so ended up being fairly inexpensive to me.

Not feeling 'regular' movements-as in no patterns, but I do get a little wiggle or rolling feeling at least once a day. And baby gets hiccups from time to time...lovely, weird feeling.

Sorry for my absence ladies, just adjusting to the kids new school schedules and getting back in the swing of things. I may only get to check in and catch up on weekends, I hope that ends up being okay. Hope you all had a great weekend and are feeling pretty good!


----------



## EverythingXd

Jlou how are you? I hope you have managed to get seen and that everything is ok? Thinking of you :hugs:

Busy, good to hear from you. I'm the same, I haven't bought a thing yet and although I'm now ok telling people I'm pregnant, I still don't like saying "I'm having a baby" because I fear I'll jinx things. I have been doing lots of reading up on gender guessing (nubs etc) though, and I'm counting down the days to my 20 week scan. I think I can only concentrate on each milestone at a time.
I think I'll start feeling more confident if/when I pass 24/28 weeks marks.

Hope everyone else is doing great.


----------



## SanJan

Hi all,
Amnio went ok - I won't say that it was a pain-free procedure though. Took complete rest for two days as I was so scared to do anything. We are still waiting for the results as it'll take 5 working days to get the FISH report and moreover, they had to send the sample to a hospital in different place, in-fact, different state owing to all the legal restrictions here regarding gender reveal :dohh:

So, hopefully, I should get the results by Friday or Monday. Another week's wait :growlmad:

As for the movements, I have started feeling definite pokes in the left when I lie to my left side. And on the day of amnio, I told the Dr about this and she confirmed it's the movements as the baby was towards the left side at that time too when I felt the movements.

For those struggling with constipation, I have always found relief in warm water + lemon + honey if you need as first thing in the morning. If not, do ask for stool softener because all these pains and anxiety is difficult to go through.


----------



## Jojojojo76

EverythingXd said:


> Jlou how are you? I hope you have managed to get seen and that everything is ok? Thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Busy, good to hear from you. I'm the same, I haven't bought a thing yet and although I'm now ok telling people I'm pregnant, I still don't like saying "I'm having a baby" because I fear I'll jinx things. I have been doing lots of reading up on gender guessing (nubs etc) though, and I'm counting down the days to my 20 week scan. I think I can only concentrate on each milestone at a time.
> I think I'll start feeling more confident if/when I pass 24/28 weeks marks.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great.

I am exactly the same as you ladies. We have started telling a lot more people now but I don't think I will really believe this pregnancy is happening until I am holding the baby in my arms x


----------



## Jojojojo76

Sanjan, glad the amino went ok. Hope the next week doesn't go too slowly for you and fx for good news x


----------



## Jlou89

EverythingXd said:


> Jlou how are you? I hope you have managed to get seen and that everything is ok? Thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Busy, good to hear from you. I'm the same, I haven't bought a thing yet and although I'm now ok telling people I'm pregnant, I still don't like saying "I'm having a baby" because I fear I'll jinx things. I have been doing lots of reading up on gender guessing (nubs etc) though, and I'm counting down the days to my 20 week scan. I think I can only concentrate on each milestone at a time.
> I think I'll start feeling more confident if/when I pass 24/28 weeks marks.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great.

Thank you everything! Haven't been seen officially. A friend who is a midwife came to see me and checked baby's heartbeat and baby was all ok and tomorrow she is going to help me get my scans booked in! At last, in going to get my midwife changed to as the one I see was really unhelpful! 
The pains have eased, I've managed to go to the toilet over the weekend, thank god! I've got an appointment with my GP tomorrow, to get some stool softener! We decided to tell the kids because they have started to realise something was up! And kept asking why I was always feeling poorly! They are happy and I managed to hear baby's HB on my Doppler me they were fascinated! Im not buying anything till I'm past 24 weeks also! 

Sanjan I'm sorry it was painful but I'm glad it went OK! Hope it won't take long to get the results! Thinking of you! 

Glad all you other ladies are doing well and I'm thinking of you all! Can't wait to see all the 20 week scans &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## busytulip

Jlou I'm glad you were able to hear the baby and that things will get started on switching MW.

SanJan I'm sorry you have a bit of a wait for the results. Praying for good news :hugs:

Anyone else still having bouts of sickness? Just been sick again, so terribly my throat is on fire and bleeding. :(


----------



## Jami888

I can totally relate to you ladies. even though im 17 weeks +, im still not convinced im taking this one home!!! I cant help being pessimistic. I am feeling quite a few pokes and rolls though. id say everyday. usually in the mornings after I have my coffee or at night if I lay on my stomache its like she doesn't like it and pokes me to move. I love it :happydance:


----------



## busytulip

Happy 17 weeks Jojo!!!!
And 18 weeks Everything!!!!

It's been a little quiet, hope everyone is doing okay!

When is everyone scheduled for their 20 wk anatomy scan?


----------



## Jojojojo76

Thank you Busy!! I have my 20 week scan on the 28 September, so 4 weeks tomorrow. Eek! Can't wait for another scan and to find out the sex of the baby. Hope you are feeling better and your family is settling in well to the new school routine x


----------



## Jlou89

Ok atm, still feeling anxious! Kids at so so excited bless them! I have my 20 week scan on 24th September! Can't wait to see baby again! I'm still struggling to get my cervical length scans booked pin, so il be popping up to the antenatal clinic tomorrow! Hopefully they will do it for me then! 
We will be staying team yellow, much to the kids disgust they are begging me to find out!! Xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Jlou, that's great that your pains have eased off and that you're getting a different midwife sorted. I hope you get your scans sorted soon.

SanJan, good luck for your amnio results :hugs:

I've got my 20 week scan on 13th September, so just under 2 weeks now! Eek!


----------



## Jami888

idk if its hormones are what....but I feel crazy! :wacko: I have ZERO patience for anyone. I am snapping at snappy people, getting very annoyed with people at work, easily annoyed by DH. thankfully im still ok with my babies...they are the only ones I can stand right now. everyone else is just UGH!! anyone else feel like this? please tell me its common for this time in the pregnancy.


----------



## TTC74

Crazy day. I started feeling my baby girl move and I realized that my loose pants are snug. (My snug pants don't fit anymore). Guess this weekends trip to buy maternity clothes hasn't come a bit too early!


----------



## Jlou89

Haha Jami! I was like that over the weekend and spent most of Saturday in tears! My poor OH is going through hell with my mood swings! Don't even get me started at work, the people I could barely tolerate before, now im just having to bite my tongue!. 
Ahh TTC that's lovely! So happy you have started to feel your little one &#128525; My clothes are belief fitting now!! X


----------



## Jojojojo76

My clothes are getting snug too. Not much longer till I will be really showing :) trying to make do with my normal clothes and holding off on the maternity gear for as long as possible (I have brought some loose tops though) I have been terribly moody during this pregnancy as well. I put it down to stress/worrying and pregnancy hormones. My OH bears the brunt of it unfortunately. Seem to be able to hold it together at work and most of the time with my LO. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## cupcake23

Hello ladies. 

I've been away for a family holiday, barely any internet for the last 2 weeks, seems I've missed loads but hopefully I can catch up.

Hope everyone is well, hope these babies are behaving. 

Afm- I look pregnant, no hiding it, felt a massive flip from baby on holiday but movements are still random and so light I keep thinking I'm imagining it. Still vomiting most mornings but the nausea is better throughout the day, my biggest complaint at the moment is pelvic/ groin pain, feel like an old lady, never experienced pgp before, hope I either get used to it/ doesn't get worse because it's starting to get to me. 

I do have my anomaly scan to look forward to on the 14th, can't wait.


----------



## Jlou89

Finally got my cervical length screening scan booked for Monday! I had to threaten to make a complaint tho! Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Glad all is well with everyone. I've been snappy too. I yelled at dh because all the snacks I bought to bunker down during the storm were open at once. :haha: I was in tears and threatened divorce. Poor dh. I'm 18 weeks tomorrow. My anatomy scan is 9/22. I'm a little nervous as my bump is there but barely in the mornings. She's definitley grown a lot from the last us. Keeps us in prayer ladies as there's a tropical storm headed nearby. Kids are out of school today.


----------



## Jami888

Florida my anatomy scan is the 22nd too!!! I'm so excited, but it still seems forever away


----------



## lucy_x

Florida hope everything is OK with the storm! That sounds scary!

Still not feeling much movement here, bits and pieces although haven't felt anything this last day or so, hoping all is OK in there, they are still so tiny ar this stage.

Iv started buying in nappies and wipes. No clothes yet as waiting for my 20 week scan, which is booked for 27th September!


----------



## Jojojojo76

How are you doing Florida? Have you been affected by the hurricane?


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, hope you're all doing great :flower:

DS1 goes back to school starting Year 1 on Wednesday :cry: I've loved having him home for the summer holidays, so not looking forward to waving him off. Ugh, and homework journals start too :wacko:

We met up with one of his school friends at a soft play yesterday. We've done several play dates together and I'm friends with the boy's mum, but this was the first time I'd seen her since my scan so I hadn't told her my news. She didn't notice (was quite surprised because my bump is noticeable haha! I did have a baggy top on though). Anyway, she was really happy for me. I said I was 18 weeks, and her response was that I should be careful because her friend lost a baby at 20 weeks!! :dohh: Of all the things to say!! I changed the subject quickly! 

I've been getting Braxton Hicks the last few evenings. They're only mild so I'm not worried, I had these early ones even with DS1. This time I first felt it at 8-10 weeks, can't remember exactly. They're so mild I can't actually feel them in my abdomen, but it makes my lungs tight. I only realised with DS1 that it was BH when I was in 3rd tri and it started happening at regular intervals like contractions do. Anyone else getting BH yet?


----------



## floridamomma

Jami it seems far bit I'm so busy with school, the kudos school, and now this storm it's coming really fast. 

Lucy and jojo thank you for checking on us. It touched down a county or two north so we got mostly high winds and flooding. The back of our house flooded slightly as the back is built lower than the front. Porch flooded but not too bad. No real damage except to the back floor boards. The back is tile so it held up pretty well. Lots of down trees, power outages. 1 county over people's homes are halfway underwater. Such a sad state but I've heard of no lives lost so very grateful. Glad you are starting to buy a few things. When but in spurts. Have started buying diapers. 

Everything she probably didn't even realized what she said. Some people are just kind of clueless when it comes to these things. 

I have a dilemma ladies. Dh and I were supposed to go on a baby moon 9/22-9/27 as he has to find someone to switch 4 days off. He now says it'll be more convenient 9/15--9/20 because he'll off have to switch 2 days off and it will for his job. I just know I won't be able to relax taking a trip prior to it anatomy scan you know? They do the scan and tell you everything that day. I also have to pass an important test this coming Thursday on school to be able to go. I feel like he's outing a lot of pressure on me(he's really not) but it feels that way. We won't be booking into friday so I'll know test wise and can ask about changing my appt as well. Should I just move my appt up a week?(well try to) I just know my nerves will make it impossible for me to relax.


----------



## Jlou89

Florida in so glad you all ok and only small damage! Altho I'm sure it's still a pain! If you don't feel comfortable going away before your scan, I'd try and change it and if you can't change it, don't force yourself!

Everything, some people are so insensitive! I have people at work constantly making comments! My consultant has told me to take it easy and to sit as much as possible! I had a manager say to me, oh your not one of those that can't do anything now your pregnant are you! She is a new manager and doesn't know about my past! It really annoyed me! I'm pretty sure I'm having Braxton hicks too! But I'm not sure! I'm not feeling pregnant atm so I'm stressing out! Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks Jlou. We are grateful because other homes under water. I am not making any decisions until Thursday then we are going from there. I won't enjoy the trip otherwise.


----------



## Vankiwi

Florida I'm glad your house isn't too badly damaged!

Everything what a thing for her to say!! :dohh:

Glad everyone else is still chugging along. We are having a lovely time on vacation, still have almost two weeks to go.


----------



## SanJan

Hi Florida, so glad that you didn't face so much damage. 

Everything, what a stupid thing to say by that lady :growlmad:

Hoping that everyone is doing good.

We have a happy news - our FISH reports from amino have come and thankfully no trisomies :happydance: I just can't express how happy I am... I couldn't stop crying out of happiness yesterday... so, that's one hurdle crossed successfully. I'm waiting for doctor's mail on my next appointment.


----------



## TTC74

I'm SO happy for you SJ! That's fantastic news! Upwards and onward!


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies! 

Sorry to have been MIA but we've finally gotten internet in our new house! My parents have been in town and we have had a ton of visitors already! My step daughters bday was last week and we have been unpacking and organizing like crazy!

Did a quick read through and I'm glad everyone is doing so well! 

Talk to you all soon! :baby:


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh SanJan, so happy for you! Fingers crossed for your next appointment xx


----------



## Vankiwi

San Jan what wonderful news!


----------



## lucy_x

SanJan I'm beyond thrilled for you, the relief must be incredible!

Here's to hoping we all get healthy happy babys in 2017!


----------



## floridamomma

Yayyyy sanjan :hugs:. So happy everything's ok.


----------



## Jlou89

Had my scan today, to check my cervix length!! 3 weeks ago it was 4.6mm and today it was 3.6mm! The Consultant said anything over 3mm is fine! I've got another scan in 3 weeks! Hopefully it doesn't change anymore xx


----------



## floridamomma

Jlou hoping it stays the same :hugs:. What will they do if it shortens? Can they give you a cerclage?


----------



## EverythingXd

SanJan that's great news! :happydance: 

Jlou, keeping everything crossed that there's no change before your next scan in 3 weeks xx


----------



## Jlou89

floridamomma said:


> Jlou hoping it stays the same :hugs:. What will they do if it shortens? Can they give you a cerclage?

Yer they said that at my next scan of its shortened more they will do the stitch! I don't know if it's normal for your cervix to change so much in such a short space of time! X


----------



## Jojojojo76

Jlou89 said:


> Yer they said that at my next scan of its shortened more they will do the stitch! I don't know if it's normal for your cervix to change so much in such a short space of time! X

If you do have to have a cerclage I was reading some research recently that said there is one type of material they can use to do the stitch that is better than the other in terms of outcomes, infections etc. If you google you should be able to find the article. Let me know if you can't find it and I will have a look for you x


----------



## floridamomma

:hugs: Jlou. One of my friends had the same issue in a previous pregnancy. So in the next one she had a cerclage put in and was on bedrest for quite a while with her last pregnancy but her daughter started pre-k this year. I hope you don't need it and most times they can't figure out why. Hoping all turns out ok. Will you be assessed more frequently?


----------



## Jlou89

Hi JoJo I've had a look but couldn't find anything, it would be great if you could get the link for me! 

Florida it's so nice to hear some of the positive outcomes!! There's so much negativity about! Im meant to have fortnightly scan but it's I've not got another scan for 3 weeks! I'm hoping it's ok and I don't need it! But I'll do anything to keep this baby safe! 
Hope all you lovelies are feeling ok!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Jlou89 said:


> Hi JoJo I've had a look but couldn't find anything, it would be great if you could get the link for me!
> 
> Florida it's so nice to hear some of the positive outcomes!! There's so much negativity about! Im meant to have fortnightly scan but it's I've not got another scan for 3 weeks! I'm hoping it's ok and I don't need it! But I'll do anything to keep this baby safe!
> Hope all you lovelies are feeling ok!

Found it! https://www3.imperial.ac.uk/newsandeventspggrp/imperialcollege/newssummary/news_3-8-2016-16-17-26

Hope it is helpful &#128512;


----------



## busytulip

San Jan that is fantastic news!!! So happy for you :yipee:

Cupcake I hope the pelvic/groin pain has eased. You were missed while you were away on holiday. How was your time away?

Everything that was an awful thing of her to say, I'm sorry. I've also been getting BH. Hope they aren't too bothersome for you.

Florida I'm glad you guys weren't hit hard. Thinking of you as you come up on making a decision whether or not to go/change your appt., etc.

Vankiwi I'm glad your vacation is going well :)

Bselck I hope you're all settling in nicely

Jlou praying that your cervix doesn't shorten much more before your next appt. 3 weeks seems ages away :hugs: Are you prepared to go on bed rest should the need arise?

Sorry it's just a quick catch up ladies, I'm glad that so far everything seems to be going well for our sweet babies.


----------



## busytulip

I updated the front pg with 20 wk scan dates for easy reference. Praying for healthy little munchkins all around! Let me know if I've got the wrong date down or if you'd like yours to be added.


----------



## floridamomma

You're so amazing busy!!


----------



## SanJan

JLou, That's still a good measure for cervical length - as long as it stays in this, you don't have to worry about it. I can give you some first hand info on cervical length - Mine is little lower than yours, around 2.8-3.0. I have started on weekly progesterone injections which will help in maintaining and improving cervical length when it's in the border. So, if it does decrease closer to 3, you can ask your mw for the same. Also, as long as they don't see funneling it's good. But, 3 weeks does seems like a long period to check for this. I have started on the injections and being monitored weekly to see how it progresses with the same. So, if you can try and get the appointment a bit earlier that would be good. Because, if the need for cerclage arises, its better to get it done earlier.

As for me, I had a cervical length assessment today and it's staying the same with the weekly injections. Have another one on next Tuesday. Got a scan appointment for anomaly scan on 22 September :happydance:


----------



## Jami888

I don't know why I thought having to wear scrubs to work would be fabulous with a big belly. its the opposite. they have become my worst nightmare. no stretching and so restricting. the tops are ok, but the pants are torture. gonna have to break down and buy maternity clothes this weekend. and some new underwear. all mine are too small. I have only gained 6 lbs but id swear it was more than that how bloated I am.


----------



## busytulip

Glad the injections are working for you SanJan

Sorry your uncomfortable Jami. I hated scrub tops while pregnant due to their stiffness. Hope you can find some comfy tops and bottoms that don't break the bank.


----------



## busytulip

How is everyone's weight gain going?

Jami 6 lbs seems great at this point.
I'm still at about a 10lb. loss, I put most of my weight on in 3rd tri.


----------



## Jlou89

SanJan said:


> JLou, That's still a good measure for cervical length - as long as it stays in this, you don't have to worry about it. I can give you some first hand info on cervical length - Mine is little lower than yours, around 2.8-3.0. I have started on weekly progesterone injections which will help in maintaining and improving cervical length when it's in the border. So, if it does decrease closer to 3, you can ask your mw for the same. Also, as long as they don't see funneling it's good. But, 3 weeks does seems like a long period to check for this. I have started on the injections and being monitored weekly to see how it progresses with the same. So, if you can try and get the appointment a bit earlier that would be good. Because, if the need for cerclage arises, its better to get it done earlier.
> 
> As for me, I had a cervical length assessment today and it's staying the same with the weekly injections. Have another one on next Tuesday. Got a scan appointment for anomaly scan on 22 September :happydance:

Thank you SanJan I thought it was abit far away! I'm going to ring my midwife and speak to her! I'm on the progesterone pessaries and it's got shorter since so maybe the injections would be better! Il see what they say! Glad all is staying well with you! Xx


----------



## Jlou89

I've put on 10lbs I'm a stone heavier thank i am normally after spending the year eating my feeling! I've started feeling nauseous, so I'm having to eat little and often! I'm also feeling so emotional, feel really lonely! &#128532; Xx


----------



## lucy_x

What's the likely hood that I have an anterior placenta that just wasn't mentioned at the 12 week scan? - Im still feeling very little movement, and it's usually only on my left hip or when lying on my left side....some days I feel lots and others nothing at all. It starting to bother me quite a lot actually :(

Im up 5lbs since 10 week booking. So about 10lb in total. I'm off food again now though!! - Especially evening meals yuck!!

We announced to Facebook aswel haha. So now everyone knows!


----------



## Jlou89

So I just went to the toilet and have a yellow mucus discharge about the size of a penny! Should I be worried or is this normal! It was also about an hour after using my cyclogest pessary! Everything is a worry and I'm driving my self nuts! X


----------



## Jojojojo76

Jlou89 said:


> So I just went to the toilet and have a yellow mucus discharge about the size of a penny! Should I be worried or is this normal! It was also about an hour after using my cyclogest pessary! Everything is a worry and I'm driving my self nuts! X

Hi Jlou, sorry, don't know the answer to this but hopefully one of the other ladies will be able to help you x


----------



## cupcake23

Sanjaun lovely news, so happy for you. 

Jlou I'm sure the discharge is ok, just keep a close eye on it, any further changes don't hesitate to call the hospital.

Lucy does your scan report mention placenta location? It's also taken a long time for me to feel movements, my placenta is posterior so I did have some worries. 

I'm still having pain but I'm getting used to it, my pelvic floor must have no muscle tone as it feels that baby might fall out sometimes, I get this horrible dragging feeling, it feels so weird, have no idea what baby is upto in there! 

I've started to feel more movements now, even dh felt some, they are still very gentle but I'm noticing a pattern which is nice. 

I'm also a scrub wearer, I've gone up a size, hoping it stays that way! I've not weighed myself, too scared to see the numbers &#128518;

I had a lovely holiday busy, thanks for asking x


----------



## floridamomma

Lucy j found out from a private scan. It's not a bad thing so they don't even tell you most times unless you ask. 

I've gained about 6-7lbs and I'll be 19 weeks. Hoping to stay here until late 3rd tri then gain a little more.


----------



## busytulip

Jlou sorry you are feeling lonely and worried about things. Maybe give a ring and ask if the discharge sounds ok?

Cupcake that's fantastic that your DH has been able to feel some movements. Our LO is cheeky and quiets whenever DH tries to feel. :haha:

Lucy it's really only been in the last 1.5 weeks that I've had strong, regular movements. Hopefully you'll be feeling baby much better really soon. Wonderful news that you've announced!!

We've still kept things quiet. Anyone else doing the same? Or have announcements they're willing to share


----------



## lucy_x

Felt the baby a lot today, still only on left hip and occasionally just above public bone. No mention of placenta at all on scan report! 

As for mucus, since my BFP if had great goblets of snot type mucus (sorry for the Tmi!) - mw says it's normal, aslong as it's yellow and doesn't smell (ugh again sorry Tmi!) as then it could be a UTI causing it

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Jlou89

Thank ladies it is Yellow and doesn't smell and is normally after a BM! Sorry for TMI! X


----------



## floridamomma

Jlou I get was now than before and it'll freak me out at times because I think it's blood:/. But mw says its normal normal as long as no odor. I believe it's helping to build the plug. 

Busy when do you think you'll tell? The whole world knows now for us. It's good and bad. I miss the intimate times of just us. The quick belly rubs when no ones looking. 

Forgive me for this mini rant:
I didn't want a baby shower as I hate being the center of attention or having people purchase things maybe they don't even have money for. My family and dh's(this is his first biological child though he's always claimed our 3 and is adopting my oldest) are basically saying nope you're doing it. Our church family is also really excited for us but I just want to relax. Baby shower is 6 days before my classes are finally over and it's right before Christmas. I feel like we can handle plus we have been so blessed to have I many people give us things(cribs, bassinets, a ladies is getting me a great deal on diapers weekly). Is it just me? Is anyone having a shower? With dh's family they are starting to rub my belly(I hate to be touched, my mother wasn't very affectionate so it's weird when women touch me and I don't like men touching me much either lol) and I feel like a walking incubator to them. Geez I sound ungrateful. I just know how it feels I have right funds yet feel obligated to bring what you can't afford. I mentioned that and they said you DO NOT come to a baby shower empty handed. I said you can come to MINE as its to celebrate that she's going to be here when we never thought she would after 6 mc. Ugh I'm moving away from family as soon as dh finished his classes lol


----------



## Jlou89

I rung my midwife and she said as long as no odour or any blood them it's fine! I didn't have anymore either! I'm feeling baby a lot after eating! Clearly likes good like his/her mum &#128514;&#128514; 
Ahh Florida I didn't have a baby shower for wither or my two children and this time everyone is saying I should have one! I too hate being centre of attention and am just grateful I'm having a baby! 

Also people telling me that I should find out what I'm having! I do t tell people who do find out that they shouldn't so I don't understand why they feel the need! Rant over haha x


----------



## BSelck24

Hey Busy! Can you add my 20 week scan for September 22nd!!

For the ladies speaking of anterior placentas- I was told I have one this time around, so even though it'd my 2nd baby and I thought I would feel movement early on, I have just this last week felt nightly flutters.

As for the baby shower, my family does not believe in throwing a second shower for your second baby (which I totally disagree with because I don't want or need the girpfts but feel like it's a celebration of your new baby), so my girlfriends are looking into throwing a diaper party for me since we will have 2 kids in diapers now! 

Doing well on the weight gain here... Just 2lbs so far but I started at 180lbs this time so I knew I wouldn't gain much. Just trying to eat small and often as I can still get nauseous every now and then and I don't want to lose weight.

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## cupcake23

Morning ladies, I've never had a baby shower but I suspect a close friend of mine is going to organise one for me, I hate having attention on me and not a fan of gift lists but I do like the thought of everyone close to me getting together and getting excited about baby... And I love cake! &#128513;

I'm going to try and check my weight at work, I'm interested now to know how much I've actually put on &#128533;

Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Jojojojo76

No baby shower for me either. It's not something my family tend to do. The presents arrive once the baby is born &#128518;

Am too scared to weigh myself. Will have to force myself eventually I guess. LOL.

Am feeling a few flutters but was hoping to feel more by now. Hope everything is ok. Am trying to resist getting a private scan before my 20 week scan on the 28th. My OH has unexpectedly lost his job this week so money is going to be tight from now on.


----------



## floridamomma

Jlou that's not their choice but for some reason people really think they should tell pregnant women what to do.


----------



## floridamomma

Jojo- sorry about dh's job. Hoping he finds something soon and you guys do ok. Do you have a Doppler? It's so hard at times to wait in between scans. Xx

Bselck- that's great on your weight gain and a diaper party sounds amazing. I had 3 under 3 years ago and I had one in pull ups(not for long lol) and 2 in diapers. So expensive! 

Cupcake I hope you do get a chance to celebrate the little one! I think I'm the only person in Anerica who doesn't like cake lol. Not a sweet fan

Felt flutters yesterday. Lo doesn't like my bladder full and I got my first bladder shot last night lol. Raising a soccer player over here. 

Busy my scan has been pushed up to the 15th so I'll have it before my trip.


----------



## busytulip

Probably won't share until close to end of October and only because we'll start seeing family for the holiday season; otherwise I'd happily keep it quiet until LO's birth. That probably sounds really awful...

We won't be having a shower. I also don't like to be fussed over, but I do like the idea of celebrating each baby. A friend of mine held a 'sip and see' when her daughter was a few weeks old. I really like that idea. She just had some hors d'oeuvres set out and left a 4 hour window that you could stop by. It may help people feel not so obligated to bring a gift?

Bselck I've added your scan to the front :winkwink: A diaper party sounds grand!
The 22nd looks like an exciting scan day!!!

Happy 20 weeks cupcake! 1/2 way there :dance:

Jojo I'm sorry to hear that your OH lost his job :( Horrible timing (not that anytime is good). I hope that he is able to find replacement work very quickly.

florida glad you were able to get your appt. pushed up

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## busytulip

TTC did I miss when your scan date was?

There are a few other ladies as well...sarra, glong??

I'm never really sure what to do about 'inactive' members...do I hunt for them? Has anyone heard from Izzy, lemsz, or skeet?


----------



## TTC74

My scan date is Oct 27th bc they are doing a level 2 scan. 

Opinions - is it okay to have a baby shower at 6 months? I just don't want to do it during or immediately after the holidays.


----------



## busytulip

Updated TTC, thank you. I'm having a detailed scan as well due to being high risk and having complete previa. Do you think you schedule a private scan before then?
A shower at 6 months isn't the norm, but I could see why you would to avoid the hustle and bustle of an already packed holiday schedule. :)


----------



## floridamomma

Ttc I was going to as I think it's inconvenient to do it in December but with our history no one cares they just want to celebrate lol. Do what works for you.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Thank you Busy and Florida. We will be ok until my maternity leave starts if he can't find another job straightaway. Am trying not to stress and hope he finds something soon.

Have felt some movements today, I don't have a Doppler as thought it might stress me out more than reassure me if there are some days when I can't find a heart beat.


----------



## Jojojojo76

TTC74 said:


> My scan date is Oct 27th bc they are doing a level 2 scan.
> 
> Opinions - is it okay to have a baby shower at 6 months? I just don't want to do it during or immediately after the holidays.

I say go for it!!


----------



## lucy_x

Jojojojo76 said:


> Thank you Busy and Florida. We will be ok until my maternity leave starts if he can't find another job straightaway. Am trying not to stress and hope he finds something soon.
> 
> Have felt some movements today, I don't have a Doppler as thought it might stress me out more than reassure me if there are some days when I can't find a heart beat.

That's how I feel about a doppler, I was getting concerned about movement and then felt 3 giant taps and then all quite again. we will just have to assume baby is still to small to feel regularly:hugs:

Im also very active, and baby is probably.moving during that time, however I also believe I have an anterior placenta (I did with my son) and that limits movements being felt.

AFM, iv been sick again, last night was horrendous, but I'm also starving. Like constantly.
Sheep breeding will begin soon, and il have to take a step back from that due to the risks of aborting diseases and it's also bloody freezing.cold up here in Derby!
Patiently waiting for my scan now! I want to buy a pushchair and other exciting things!!


----------



## BSelck24

Busy- thank you for updating my scan and I actually LOVE the idea of your friends "sip and see"! So cute and welcoming but gets all of the visiting done at once!

Jojo- so sorry about your husbands job! Praying he finds a new and better one soon!

TTC- with my son, I was only in town with family over the holidays so we had a baby shower at about 20 weeks as that was the only time I would see anyone! Not to freak you out or saying this will happen, but I needed up having my son at 23 weeks so it was blessing in disguise to have the shower so early! I say do what works for you and your family!!


----------



## Vankiwi

I think it's fine having a baby shower at 6 months! Especially with the timing of the holidays etc.

I had a baby shower with DD but not sure if I'll have one with this one! Guess I'll see if my friends organise it :haha: I'd be happy to just go out for brunch or something too.


----------



## Jlou89

Jojo so sorry about you OHs job hoping he finds something soon! 

Florida I'm so glad your getting your scan before you trip!

I say have the shower when never is best for you! Mufti end recently had her shower 2 weeks before her due date!

Lucy sorry your feeling sick,
I totally get the hungry all the time feeling at work I start to get really cranky at lunch times it's a running joke that I need to go on break first before I bite someone's head off. 

I'm also really showing and everyone keep saying they reckon it's gonna be big &#128584; My other too weren't too big at 8lb5 and 7lb10, but my OH was 11lb praying this one doesn't take after his/her daddy!


----------



## floridamomma

Lucy sorry you haven't been feeling well. The thingsxwecfovtbroufh for these lo. Xx

Hi vankiwi! How are you and the littles?

Jlou- thank you! Wow you did have some babies on the larger side but if you weren't that large maybe baby will be in the middle? My friend had a whopper 11pns and he was a little early! He's still a big kid. Not hefty but tall and solid. He's in I think kindergarten now and is bigger than my 3rd grader!

I have been feeling movement the last couple of days. As I type this she is balling up or something in the center of my lower stomach. And she gives me flicks here and there. Typically if I'm in an uncomfortable position. Then I won't feel anything for the rest of the day. I saw a picture of myself the other day. Not happy with how I look at all! So silly but I feel like I look so wide :haha: joys of pregnancy.


----------



## TTC74

Jlou89 said:


> Jojo so sorry about you OHs job hoping he finds something soon!
> 
> Florida I'm so glad your getting your scan before you trip!
> 
> I say have the shower when never is best for you! Mufti end recently had her shower 2 weeks before her due date!
> 
> Lucy sorry your feeling sick,
> I totally get the hungry all the time feeling at work I start to get really cranky at lunch times it's a running joke that I need to go on break first before I bite someone's head off.
> 
> I'm also really showing and everyone keep saying they reckon it's gonna be big &#128584; My other too weren't too big at 8lb5 and 7lb10, but my OH was 11lb praying this one doesn't take after his/her daddy!

I totally relate! My DDs were 7lb2 and 8lb5 but DH and his brother were both 11+ pounders. Here's to hoping that since this is a little girl, she won't be huge!


----------



## Jlou89

I was a tiny 6lb2! My mum had all small babies! My mild smallest was 9lb and 4 weeks early! My OH is now tall and slim and the kids are taking after him! I'm praying this one is no bigger than 9lb! I've got to get him/her out lol! 

TTC hopefully they will take after their mummy's haha! Xx


----------



## lucy_x

I had a 8lb 11 and an 8lb 9. Iv a feeling this one may well be a bit smaller :)

I feel huge today though! So bloated.


----------



## busytulip

Happy 23 weeks Vankiwi. 1 more week until viability :dance:

Happy 19 weeks Jlou
And 16 weeks TTC

Eeep and happy belated 18 weeks lucy!
And 19 weeks Jami!

Sorry I don't always catch when everyone turns over. It's hard to keep up when I'm on my phone sometimes.
Big week of scans!!!! I'm really excited( and a teenie bit anxious). :)

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks Busy!

Florida we are all good, baby moving heaps these days even with an anterior placenta. DD is loving having all our family around, it'll be a bit of a drop back to reality on the weekend when we get back to Canada I think! It'll be great to see DH again though.


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh thank you busy hope you have a great scan Ive still got a while to wait! I've started to feel more human now. Not feeling completely exhausted and I've cooked dinner without heaving! 
Kids are settled back into school now! 
What do you guys think of the name Ricki for a girl? It's my brothers name but I love it for a girl! I don't know about boys names? Still undecided X


----------



## Jlou89

Just had a funny sensation to the right of my belly button. Where I'm assuming the top of my uterus is! It's the opposite side to where I find babies heartbeat, do you think this could of been a big kick? Xx


----------



## lucy_x

Jlou89 said:


> Just had a funny sensation to the right of my belly button. Where I'm assuming the top of my uterus is! It's the opposite side to where I find babies heartbeat, do you think this could of been a big kick? Xx

Does sound like it!!! Exciting!

Anyone ever get an odd sensation in they're tummy, like not really 'movement' but just enough to think, yes that's my baby, a real live human.

Feeling a little movement now, not a lot but it's slightly reassuring. Dreading my scan, it's still 2 weeks away but I'm so scared of there being somethibg wrong, losses really ruin future pregnancy don't they :(


----------



## floridamomma

Jlou it sounds like movement!!!

Lucy she balls up in my lower abdomen then I feel something like an inch worm move towards my right side. I grabbed the Doppler sure enough she'd made her way over there! It's sad because I didn't mean appreciate it in the past pregnancies. Now I don't even believe it when I feel it. Pregnancy is no walk in the park after loss especially after 6. 

More nervous now that my anatomy scan is coming up. Just want her to be ok


----------



## Jlou89

I totally agree, I miss being naive! I wonder if there will ever be a time that we don't worry! Every twinge makes me panic when I felt that feeling earlier I was instant panic! It wasn't painful, but made me panic anyway xx


----------



## floridamomma

Awww vankiwi! So glad you're feeling good movement. Glad the lo is enjoying you're trip!

I have been feeling movement the last few days. Even woke up to some when I was having a bad dream last night.


----------



## USAFWife319

Hi ladies! Some of you know me and some of you don't. DH and I lost our first pregnancy in January 2014 and became pregnant again in March. We had our son Milan James December 1, 2014 but sadly he passed away March 25, 2015. We found out June 1st we were expecting again and yesterday we found our we are expecting another boy February 10, 2017. I've been trying to find this group with no luck for a while but I'm happy to be here now!


----------



## busytulip

Welcome USAFwife :hi: 
Glad you've decided to pop in. Over the moon for you!

Vankiwi I hope you and DD are able to soak up every moment of the rest of your trip.

Jlou sounds like a big kick/punch. :D I like the name Ricky for a girl.


----------



## busytulip

Good luck at your scan today Everything!! We'Lloyd be anxiously awaiting :hugs:


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi USAFWife and welcome :wave: I'm sorry for your losses, that must have been so tough :hugs: What lovely news to now be pregnant with a baby boy... wishing you a very happy & healthy journey to term and beyond x



busytulip said:


> Good luck at your scan today Everything!! We'Lloyd be anxiously awaiting :hugs:

Thanks Busy! Less than an hour to go now, eek!! I'm so nervous, baby is wriggling as I type but I'm still worried about the anomaly checks. I'm feeling like I may actually be able to relax if everything is looking ok today, this is a big hurdle for me.

I'll let you all know!

Sorry I've been a bit quiet! I've been wanting to join in with recent conversations but I kept forgetting to weigh myself to join in on the weight gain discussion, and I STILL haven't taken a bump pic because I need to clean my mirror!!! :blush: I did my back in gardening on Weds / Thurs last week so have been having to take it a bit easy... that's my latest excuse for not having sorted that mirror out! :haha:


----------



## EverythingXd

... and we're back! Everything was perfect, baby is a real cutie and I will attach a pic a little later. We found out our boys are going to have a little....

Sister!! It's a girl!! So excited! :pink: :happydance:


----------



## floridamomma

USAFwife welcome! so sorry for your losses but am glad you are here with us growing your rainbow baby boy. :hugs:. 

Everything :happydance: so glad all was well at the scan. and congrats on being team :pink:. So glad all is well!!


----------



## Jlou89

Welcome USAFwife so sorry for your losses! Welcome so happy for you and hoping for a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Aww everything how amazing, so happy for you! It's made my day hearing everything is perfect! &#128513;


----------



## Jami888

losses really do ruin future pregnancies. I feel baby move everyday, but for some reason I wake up every morning thinking she died. like I cant feel her for the first 30 minutes so I fear ive squished her in my sleep or something...crazy. I cannot wait to have my big scan next week. hubby has actually taken the morning off to go with me...he never goes...but I know hes not going for support...he wants to see for himself that its not a boy lol. I think were gonna have to relive gender disappointment all over again because even though they told me early its a girl, and I don't doubt it...he does. he thinks they must be wrong. oh lord help me next Thursday.


----------



## Jojojojo76

EverythingXd said:


> ... and we're back! Everything was perfect, baby is a real cutie and I will attach a pic a little later. We found out our boys are going to have a little....
> 
> Sister!! It's a girl!! So excited! :pink: :happydance:

Ah, that is great news! So glad everything is ok.

Good luck to the other ladies having scans soon!!


----------



## BSelck24

Welcome USAFwife! Such a strong woman you are and I am so happy you are blessed with another boy!

Everything- how amazing it's a little girl! Will this complete your family? Now that you have the two boys and girl? Or do you think you guys will try for a fourth!?


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks ladies! 

Bselck, this will most definitely be my last baby (and would have been whatever the gender)... I'm 41 and already feeling like I'm pushing my luck, this baby was a bit of a miracle to me when I only have 1 ovary and time not on my side. So so grateful for my 3 blessings and just hope more than anything that all goes smoothly with this little lady's birth :cloud9:


----------



## Jami888

Ricky is great for a girl!
I love boy names for girls....charlie, dylan, drew
We like Luka for our girl which is a boys name


----------



## cupcake23

Lovely news everything, can't wait to see the scan pic. 

Jami sorry oh is going through gender disappointment, hopefully after the gender is confirmed he will be able to deal with his emotions and start enjoying your pregnancy. 

Hello USAFWife, it's great to have you here. 

I have my scan tomorrow, so excited but really nervous, praying all is well x


----------



## Jlou89

Jami I love Luka for a girl! Hope you OH is ok next week! Gender disappointment is difficult! 

Good luck tomorrow cupcake will be thinking of you! Xx


----------



## lucy_x

Huge congratulations everything on your girl, I assume everything else was OK with the anomaly checks? 

*goes off to search for everything's gender guess thread lol*

I swear I'm feeling more.movemt, almost always in the same place but (and this is rediculous) I hate admitting it's the baby, because if it isn't I'm becoming attached.to gas and bloat....what if everything isn't ok. Bloody rediculous hundreds of women have 1St trimester losses and have totally normal second pregnancies, why would I possibly lose a babu in second tri? Guess that's what loss does, gives you unanswerable questions and masses of anxiety.

Good luck with your scan Cupcake! It's all seeming really now :)


----------



## EverythingXd

Good luck Cupcake, will be thinking of you and hope everything is perfect :hugs:

Here's my scan pics :cloud9:

Lucy, yes the sonographer said everything looked perfect. Only thing was that my placenta is a little low, but she said they will keep their eye on this (I have 4 more scans lined up). 
I totally agree with how losses make you paranoid about everything... I have been so excited since scan that baby is a healthy girl but still in the back of my mind I'm worrying that she won't make it... I think it's my age that's worrying me, because stillbirth rates increase after 40, although I read they are still low so I really need to try to get a grip and stop worrying!
 



Attached Files:







R2DfUpj.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4









qQ64HLY.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jlou89

Lovely scan everything! &#55357;&#56471;


----------



## TTC74

Ooh! We're talking names! My LO is Bellamy.


----------



## USAFWife319

Hi everyone sorry I'm a bit behind. Is there a Facebook group as well?


----------



## floridamomma

USA- no there's no fb group for our thread. I don't believe so anyway.

We picked out a name a while back. Our little will have a traditional African first name and an traditional Italian middle name. Zuri Allesandria.


----------



## cupcake23

All is well with baby, however feeling deflated as the sonographer rushed the appointment and was just generally miserable/ robot like, ended up complaining and crying to the midwife in charge of the unit but there wasn't much she could do but apologise for the sonographer. 

My 12 week scan I was so happy and the sonographer was lovely, explaining what he was doing, telling me how gorgeous my baby was etc maybe I was expecting too much this time round. 

It probably didn't help that I didn't watch the screen as much as I was scared to glimpse the sex of the baby so missed out on that.

Oh well... Staying thankful that baby is doing well in there. Here's the only pic we got that looked OK xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cupcake23

Oh and I'm now 67kg... Gained 5 kilos in 8 weeks... Not sure if that's good or bad &#128529;


----------



## Jojojojo76

floridamomma said:


> USA- no there's no fb group for our thread. I don't believe so anyway.
> 
> We picked out a name a while back. Our little will have a traditional African first name and an traditional Italian middle name. Zuri Allesandria.

Love the name you have picked!


----------



## Jojojojo76

cupcake23 said:


> All is well with baby, however feeling deflated as the sonographer rushed the appointment and was just generally miserable/ robot like, ended up complaining and crying to the midwife in charge of the unit but there wasn't much she could do but apologise for the sonographer.
> 
> My 12 week scan I was so happy and the sonographer was lovely, explaining what he was doing, telling me how gorgeous my baby was etc maybe I was expecting too much this time round.
> 
> It probably didn't help that I didn't watch the screen as much as I was scared to glimpse the sex of the baby so missed out on that.
> 
> Oh well... Staying thankful that baby is doing well in there. Here's the only pic we got that looked OK xxx

So glad everything is ok with baby. Sorry that the sonographer spoilt the appointment though. They were obviously having a bad day but there was no need for them to take it out on you!


----------



## Jlou89

Cupcake- Some somographers are so rude, not like it's the most nerve wracking time for us mums to be! Glad all was well tho, are you staying team yellow? 

Florida and TTC such lovely names! I'm still deciding whether to find out next week! I didn't with my others and loved it, but the kids are begging me to find out lol x


----------



## BSelck24

TTC and Florida- I love those baby names!!

Cupcake- so sorry your sonographer was a grouch and made you feel rushed! But amazing that your baby was healthy and you were able to stay team yellow!

Oh and do you know how many pounds is equal to 5 kilos?


----------



## floridamomma

Cupcake- sorry they didnt have better bedside manner. I hate that. A good tech can really ease your anxieties. Glad all is well with your lo. Team yellow you ladies are so strong!!!

Thanks everyone! We love it and it gives her a it of both of her ethnicities. 

16 hours until scan time. Starting to really freak out. I felt her just a little today I'm just nervous. Keep me in your thoughts.

SN: ladies I remember being so afraid this was just another group that would go on without me after I lost another baby. Look at us having 20 week scans. Not too long before we'll be posting birth stories. Gonna have a cry for us all.


----------



## cupcake23

Still really down about the appt but feeling baby move about in there makes me so happy, both kids got to feel baby move this evening, lovely sharing moments like these with them. 

Bselck it's 11lbs! I think that's ok.. But slightly worried as I only ever gained 2 stone (28lb) throughout my previous pregnancies, hopefully my weight gain is now settling as I'm less nauseous nowadays and less inclined to stuff my face with carbs!&#128513;


----------



## Jlou89

I've never joined a group I've never wanted to tempt fate! But I couldn't ask for a better group of women to go through it all with! I find myself checking the thread first thing in the morning and before bed! Il be thinking of you tomorrow, I'm
Sure everything will be perfect!!

Oh cupcake with my Son I put on 4st &#128553; I took eating for 2 too the extreme! Luckily being young I lost it pretty quickly and was back in to my size 10 jeans within 6 months! With my daughter I was careful with what I ate and didn't eat like I was eating for an army and i managed to only put on 2st. In worried this time, I was already a stone over what i am normally, and I eat when I'm anxious and I've been anxious a lot! I've put on 9lbs so far so got to try and make it slow down abit!

I'm pretty sure I'm feeling Braxton hicks not painful just make it uncomfortable when I change position! Could just be because I'm
Constipated tho &#128584;


----------



## USAFWife319

Anyone else getting really hungry sometimes and not hungry at all at others?


----------



## floridamomma

I've gained quite a bit already. It has slowed down but I'm not liking it. I low I can lose it after so I'm focusing on that. 

USA- I'm starving now but I'm really only hungry once a day and when I'm nervous. 

Anatomy scan in 4 hours. Been up since 2:30am just a bundle of nerves


----------



## USAFWife319

Good luck with your scan FL momma! 

I've hit the nauseous phase I believe. I'm more nauseous now than I have been all pregnancy. My first trimester was pretty easy but now I'm exhausted and nauseous


----------



## floridamomma

Back from scan feeling terrible. Baby looks good according to md but she is measuring a little small. He thinks it's because dh and I are short people (5'2 &5'3) but I feel so terrible right now. I'm really scared.


----------



## Jami888

don't worry florida, im 5'3 and dh is 5'6 and we have tiny babies too. son was 7.5lbs and short, my little girl was 6lbs and super teeny tiny. we called her chicken legs cause she was just boney lol. dr says its cause dh and I are small. my kids are still shorter than kids their age, and kids younger than them, but its ok. they are super healthy. good thing my son likes soccer and is good at it...cause I cant break it to him he'll probably never be a basketball player :haha:


----------



## Jami888

ill also add, both were full term, son was 39 weeks induced, and daughter was 38 weeks all natural. I also gained about 40 lbs with each of them so it wasn't because of low weight gain on my part


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you Jami. They didn't check weight but her head measurement was about a week behind legs were 17+2-4 in length but as I said we are really short people and the head want his worry I don't think. We are going back in 4 weeks. Thank you for that I do feel a little better. Also my littles were 5,6,and 7 lbs. all short and my youngest is still one of the smallest in his class.


----------



## Jami888

I think the head being off a week or two isn't a big deal. she could just be slowing down a little bit on growing since shell more than likely be tiny when shes born. the legs being short...well that's all height affecting so its not surprising that if any part of her would be small itd be her legs. I bet you go back next time and shes all caught up. plus the dr's measurements aren't always 100% accurate so shes probably fine.


----------



## Jami888

I have my scan next Thursday and I wont be surprised if mine is measuring short too. ill definitely let you know!!!!!!!


----------



## USAFWife319

Florida my son measured small too but he was fine! As long as baby keeps growing she will be good!


----------



## cupcake23

Florida, like the others say if baby measures slightly small it's more than likely because of you and dh height, I'm sure everything is fine. 

Busy, any news on your scan?x


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks all. Yes I'm waiting to hear from Busy as well. Hoping her scan went wellxx. Going to check her journal.


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh Florida so sorry you are worried! I was told the whole way through with my son that he was going to be big 10lb but he was 8lb5 and my daughter they told me she was small then done growth scans and she was growing but still on the small side but she was 7lb10! She was a short baby where my son was really long! I know it's hard but try not to worry! 
Hope the next 4 weeks hurry up so you can go get your mind put at ease &#128536; Xx


----------



## Jlou89

Any news from busy yet?


----------



## floridamomma

No checked her thread. Nothing on there either. She's probably busy with her littles.


----------



## TTC74

I'm so glad I have a dr appt tomorrow. I'm panicking today about my LO's well-being for no apparent reason.


----------



## BSelck24

cupcake23 said:


> Still really down about the appt but feeling baby move about in there makes me so happy, both kids got to feel baby move this evening, lovely sharing moments like these with them.
> 
> Bselck it's 11lbs! I think that's ok.. But slightly worried as I only ever gained 2 stone (28lb) throughout my previous pregnancies, hopefully my weight gain is now settling as I'm less nauseous nowadays and less inclined to stuff my face with carbs!&#128513;

Cupcake- I've just started feeling movement this week and my oldest step daughter got to feel the first kick out of everyone else in the fam! It was definitely very special :)

And I think you are right on track with your weight gain especially with the 28lb average of your previous pregnancies!



USAFWife319 said:


> Anyone else getting really hungry sometimes and not hungry at all at others?

USA- right now I am in a full on eat phase! Way more hungry than normal!



floridamomma said:


> Back from scan feeling terrible. Baby looks good according to md but she is measuring a little small. He thinks it's because dh and I are short people (5'2 &5'3) but I feel so terrible right now. I'm really scared.

Florida- don't be scared! If the doctors were worried they would have told you! Was the baby measuring behind at any previous scans? Also they're harder to measure accurately the bigger they get right!? You got this girl! Stay positive for your baby and send good vibes :)


----------



## EverythingXd

Cupcake - lovely scan picture and glad everything is ok with your baby. Sorry the sonographer made you unhappy at what should've been a lovely moment :hugs:

Florida - try not to worry. Genetics has a lot more to do with your baby's expected growth than any chart. It's great that they will scan you again in 4 weeks because they are monitoring it just to make sure there isn't a problem... it's highly likely baby is just on the small side due to you / OH height :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Ttc :hugs: I know it's an oxymoron after my day yesterday but try not to worry hon. Glad you're seeing your doc tomorrow.

Bselck- can't wait until we can feel her on the outside. That sounds amazing! Thank you. I feel better today. She was measuring perfectly or a day ahead plus their machine takes horrid pictures. Ill upload to show you what mean. But that was when they only dod crown to rump. Thank you I've prayed and now I feel better.

Everything- :hugs: thank you. I believe so I mean dh and I are tiny lol. When I'm not pregnant I'm 145 and 5'2 and my dh's dad, my sister, and grandmother are all 4'11 and below :haha:. 

Had a good wobble last night. Cried my eyes out and then had a deep talk with the Lord. I feel better and will just be following up in 4 weeks. My biggest issue is the dr walked in and said she's a little small but looks perfect any questions? And then left. Less than 60seconds and of course I never had any chance to even consider my questions. Then after calling back twice, I called straight through to the nurse and they sent me right back to vm. I have had so many financial and issues with the front desk. The dr and midwifes all seem nice but it feels like the Walmart express line. Today I am 20 weeks! So glad to be halfway to holding our precious Zuri.


----------



## cupcake23

Busy where are you? Hope all is well xxx


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh Florida, happy 20 weeks
I know it's hard and it's so easy to say and not at all easy to do, but try and not worry. They said by looked perfect which was good! All good things come in small packages! (((Hugs)))

Everything ok busy?

TTC I totally get where your coming from! I've been feeling baby move more and more and today I've not felt much! I e probs been to occupied but I started to panic! Managed to find hb on the Doppler which helped and I've felt a few
Kicks this evening! Try and stay positive for yourself and baby &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## TTC74

Thanks ladies. Had my appt today and all is well. Hope all is well with busy.


----------



## EverythingXd

Glad all was ok at your appt, TTC.

Busy, I hope you are ok and that everything went well at your scan :hugs:


----------



## USAFWife319

I've messaged busy as well but haven't heard back. Hope all is well


----------



## BSelck24

Happy 20 weeks Florida!

And glad your scan went well TTC!


----------



## Jami888

20 weeks today and can't believe it. Never thought I'd see that milestone again. Baby flipping around as we speak. Can't wait til Thursday to see her again :happydance:


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you bselck!
Happy 20weeks Jami! Didn't realize we are so close on dates!

Going off on baby moon until Tuesday. Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Jlou89

Happy 20 weeks jami!

Ahh glad all was ok with your spot TTC! 

Have a lovely time Florida!

Baby is making up for a sluggish day yesterday and is booting me! Xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

Hi ladies, good to hear you are all doing well. I've not been feeling many movements lately so have booked myself a quick private scan tomorrow as the 28th still feels ages away. They should be able to tell me the sex of the baby as well!!


----------



## Jlou89

ahh jojo hope it goes ok! And how exciting! Do you thing your team blue or pink? X


----------



## Jojojojo76

Jlou89 said:


> ahh jojo hope it goes ok! And how exciting! Do you thing your team blue or pink? X

I really don't have a feeling one way or another. OH would like a girl, my DS would like a baby brother. I really don't mind as long as the baby is healthy &#128512;


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh I'm the same I'm happy as long as baby is healthy! OH would like another boy, DD is a
real daddy's girl and has him
wrapped around her little finger, don't think he will cope with 2 haha! My DD wants a little sister and DS wants a little brother (coz little sisters are annoying) lol! 
I've got a strong feeling I'm having a girl! Don't even know why lol! X


----------



## lucy_x

How's everyone doing on the movement front? - I'm still feeling basically nothing, I'm so scared somethings wrong. Il be 19 weeks tomorrow.

Hope Busy is OK?! X x x x


----------



## USAFWife319

lucy_x said:


> How's everyone doing on the movement front? - I'm still feeling basically nothing, I'm so scared somethings wrong. Il be 19 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> Hope Busy is OK?! X x x x

I don't have a ton of movement


----------



## floridamomma

J Lou- so glad you're getting tons of movement today. So reassuring. 

Jojo- so exiting to have a scan. Can't wait to hear if your bump turned pink or blue. Ask about anterior placenta just in case that's why you're not feeling lots of movement. Xx

Lucy- I basically feel no movement all day. Now that I know her movements (don't think it's gas :haha:) I only feeling it occasionally. Really low or on the sides I'll get s flutter. Can't feel anything in majority of the front of my belly due to anterior placenta. Us tech said once it's anterior it's always anterior:dohh:.

Here's a 20 week bump pic of me at the lake house. I'm currently up at 2am wanting chocolate chip cookies. I told dh I wanted sweets last night but was out before we could do anything about it lol. Tmi alert!!!! So dh and I had decided for the first time in 4 months(since bfp). I had convinced myself part of the reason for some of our 6 losses was due to sex in the past. It was nice(depraved much lol) but oooh the worry. Haven't really felt anything since and was so exhausted after I passed out. We were gentle but I think I'll take a listen on Doppler to put my mind at ease.

Busy- just letting you know we are thinking of you :hugs: and I won't lie you're making me a little nervous. Trusting and praying all is well with you love:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jlou89

You might have an anterior placenta try not to worry! How long until your next scan? Xx


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh a lovely bump Florida! Mmm I'm craving anything lemony at the moment &#128522;&#128523; 
I'm praying everything is ok with busy xx


----------



## lucy_x

Jlou89 said:


> You might have an anterior placenta try not to worry! How long until your next scan? Xx

A week on Tuesday, I have a consultant appointment tomorrow though. So will ask about anterior placenta and see if they will check heartbeat. I'm so scared. However it's not like iv ever felt lots of movement, only bubbles and that hasn't really changed.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Hi ladies, good news from me. Have had the scan and everything is fine. The baby is tucked in really close to the placenta which is why I can't feel many movements. And... Am having a baby girl !! My OH is over the moon as he was desperate for a girl (he already has 2 boys). Am just happy baby is ok with a strong heartbeat &#128512;


----------



## Jojojojo76

lucy_x said:


> Jlou89 said:
> 
> 
> You might have an anterior placenta try not to worry! How long until your next scan? Xx
> 
> A week on Tuesday, I have a consultant appointment tomorrow though. So will ask about anterior placenta and see if they will check heartbeat. I'm so scared. However it's not like iv ever felt lots of movement, only bubbles and that hasn't really changed.Click to expand...

Am sure everything will be fine. This is exactly how I was feeling but everything was OK. It's really tough being pregnant after having a miscarriage. Hopefully you'll get to listen to the heartbeat tomorrow x


----------



## Jojojojo76

Lovely bump Florida x


----------



## lucy_x

Jojojojo76 said:


> Hi ladies, good news from me. Have had the scan and everything is fine. The baby is tucked in really close to the placenta which is why I can't feel many movements. And... Am having a baby girl !! My OH is over the moon as he was desperate for a girl (he already has 2 boys). Am just happy baby is ok with a strong heartbeat &#128512;

Congrats on the baby girl! - lots of baby girls on this thread! And I'm glad you have answers as to why you weren't feeling much movement! - hope its the same for me haha x x x


----------



## Jlou89

lucy_x said:


> Jlou89 said:
> 
> 
> You might have an anterior placenta try not to worry! How long until your next scan? Xx
> 
> A week on Tuesday, I have a consultant appointment tomorrow though. So will ask about anterior placenta and see if they will check heartbeat. I'm so scared. However it's not like iv ever felt lots of movement, only bubbles and that hasn't really changed.Click to expand...

Yer I don't see why the wouldn't check the heartbeat. My sister in law is 29 weeks and still struggles
With movement spends a lot of time up the hospital being monitored because of anterior placenta! It's so hard after a loss not to think of the worst! I've everything crossed that all will be ok! Xx


----------



## Jlou89

Jojojojo76 said:


> Hi ladies, good news from me. Have had the scan and everything is fine. The baby is tucked in really close to the placenta which is why I can't feel many movements. And... Am having a baby girl !! My OH is over the moon as he was desperate for a girl (he already has 2 boys). Am just happy baby is ok with a strong heartbeat &#128512;

Ahh that's great news JoJo this is a girl dominating thread! Glad everything was OK! So exciting xx


----------



## lucy_x

Jlou89 said:


> lucy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlou89 said:
> 
> 
> You might have an anterior placenta try not to worry! How long until your next scan? Xx
> 
> A week on Tuesday, I have a consultant appointment tomorrow though. So will ask about anterior placenta and see if they will check heartbeat. I'm so scared. However it's not like iv ever felt lots of movement, only bubbles and that hasn't really changed.Click to expand...
> 
> Yer I don't see why the wouldn't check the heartbeat. My sister in law is 29 weeks and still struggles
> With movement spends a lot of time up the hospital being monitored because of anterior placenta! It's so hard after a loss not to think of the worst! I've everything crossed that all will be ok! XxClick to expand...

Thankyou, it means a lot that people care. I *think* I felt movement when I was in the bath, so feeling a little more relaxed, still dreading tomorrow though, I hate hospitals with a passion!

Busy, I'm worrying for you now, I really really really hope everything is OK and your just enjoying time with family x x


----------



## floridamomma

Jojo yay for a beautiful baby girl!!!! Glad she is do if great!

Lucy- it's still nerve wrecking for us pregnant after loss. Never feel like you can't vent here.


----------



## EverythingXd

Lucy, I second what Florida said... vent all you like here, we all understand and I'm sure have all vented at one time or another :hugs: Just wondering, do you wear lose clothing? Only reason I ask, is that I seem to get biggest movements when my jeans cut in around baby when I lean forward or something, it's like she's protesting :haha:

Jojo, that's great news! Team pink too, lots of :pink: babies here now!

Florida, lovely bump :thumbup: I still haven't done a bump pic, but I HAVE cleaned my mirror at last! :rofl:


----------



## lucy_x

No no tight clothing haha, I can't bear waistbands across my tummy at the moment, so I stick to dresses etc. I haven't really changed in size and haven't gained a lb since my booking in appt either :shrug: so not sure what's going on, hopefully il balloon fairly soon!


----------



## Jlou89

I agree vent away sometimes it helps! If you are really worried just ring your midwife, they are happy to help! Pregnancy is such a worrying time anyway and after suffering a loss, it makes all of that worry magnified! Let us know how you get on at your apt tomorrow xx


----------



## SanJan

Hi all,

Congrats on all the gender reveals :flower: This is definitely a :pink: dominated thread.

JLou, I think it was you asking about the cervical length, somehow I can't remember who it is :dohh: Have you had a check again for the same? I'm asking because, the progesterone shots are really helping me and the length have increased from 2.45cm to 3.05cm. So, let me know how the dr appointment goes and ask them about the progesterone shot if needed.

Busy - I really hope everything is fine at your end :flower:

Florida - sorry for pitching in late, but try not to worry much about the measurements, esp., when the Doppler blood flow is fine and you have adequate amniotic fluid(if either of them was a problem they would have mentioned it to you). I'm saying this with the experience of having a previous severe IUGR loss. As long as these two parameters are ok things should be fine. Every baby has their own growth chart and it depends on lot of factors - genetics, the way we carry, etc.

Lucy - If you are pretty sure about anterior placenta, relax a bit about the movements. I know it sucks, I remember the countless number of times I was in hospital just to check on the baby because I had anterior placenta last time and I couldn't feel the baby movements. In fact, I just had very few flutters and pokes towards 24weeks last time.

As for me, doing good. All the bloat is disappeared and have a nice round bump now so, have told a few friends in office. Still haven't told all my family - they all stay out of town. We are waiting to hit 22 weeks for that as that was the time when we found out the issues with Ananya. I'm really anxious and a bit worried too about my scan. Once I cross this stage, I think, I will be more positive about this pregnancy.

So, hoping that everything goes well on 21st.


----------



## Vankiwi

Hope you're OK Busy!

Florida - hope you're enjoying the baby moon! I just said to DH last night that I'd love for DD to have a sleepover before baby comes, to give us a night out! She's never slept away from us before.

Anterior placenta do make it difficult! Both with DD and this one I've had an anterior one, although I feel more movement with this one.

We got back from NZ yesterday. Now my body clock is all out of whack!


----------



## lucy_x

Back from my consultant appt, they didn't bother doing a doppler check, just said it's very early to worry about movement :( I did however feel baby move when BP was being taken, and a fair bit in bed 
Have a gtt booked for Friday aswel now x


----------



## Vankiwi

Lucy sorry they didn't check! Is it not routine to check at each appointment? It is here. Hope the gtt goes well. I'm dreading mine!


----------



## floridamomma

Lucy- I bought maternity jeans finally and I can wear those but nothing else over my belly. She still will protest in those if I lean forward also there's s certain side she hates if I sleep on and she'll act up then. She however moved once (that I noticed) so I know it's hard. My ob/midwife is the same. Too early don't worry until I think 28 weeks they say.

Sanjan- thank you. Iugr is my worry as I know several women from the recurrent mc thread who've dealt with it and it was my worry. They didn't say anything about blood flow or fluid levels so I believe it's ok. Good luck on your scan this week xx. Hoping all will be well. 

Vankiwi I am thank you! Still not sleeping very late but have been getting up st 4:30-5:30 vs 3am. So I feel 100x better. Time zone crossing is so terrible. Trying to catch up is just torture. You guys should have a sleep over. I miss my littles but being able to eat dinner without stopping to cut food or fix seconds or break up a fight(my youngest is almost 7! When does this stop? Lol). Take advantage of even a nights break.


----------



## Jlou89

Hey SanJan, it was me. I have another scan on Saturday so hopefully all is ok with my cervix and the progesterone pessaries are helping! I'm also due to have a Doppler scan to check blood flow to and from my placenta! But I don't know if they will do that this time or book in another one for 22 weeks! Not long and you will be over your milestone &#9786;&#65039; Have everything crossed for you, when is your anomaly scan?


Lucy I hope everything goes well Friday! You should of made them check! It's routine for us to have Doppler checks at every appointment! 
Gtt are the worst dreading mine too! Hope yours goes Ok vankiwi!


----------



## SanJan

Lucy - sorry, they didn't give you a Doppler check to reassure you. As everybody said, it's a routine here as well in every appointment. But, yayy for baby moving :thumbup:

Florida - Happy to help :flower:

Jlou - Good to know that the pessaries are helping. I was in pessaries till 16 weeks. Then when Dr gave me an option between pessaries/weekly shot, I switched to shot without a question - I found the pessaries to be a bit messy business esp., since I had to take them twice a day.

GTT is always the worst test to take. Good luck with it Lucy & Vankiwi

My scan was on 22nd, but got it moved to 21st since DH will be out of town from 22nd. So, just one more day to go. Hoping that everything will be fine this time. 
Also, just got a call from hospital that the complete report of Amnio has just come in and everything seems fine :happydance: So, that's a good sign and a good news I can really use now to calm my nerves.


----------



## Jami888

hey ladies hope everyone is well. haven't really had much of an appetite lately. guess that's gods way of helping me keep the weight gain to a minimum? my dh cant understand why hes hungry all the time and im not. my belly button is starting to pop! so cute. 3 more days til my scan on the 22nd....man these last few days are dragging. I have already picked out a crib and travel system I want but I am forcing myself to wait til I get confirmation she is still a "she". love having you ladies to go through this wait with. ive always wanted a preggo buddy. I finally kinda had one this time, but shes turning into a big pain and stress (involving me in all her relationship drama and trying to get me to watch her kid for days so she and her bf can "work it out" with a break from their daughter) so im trying to limit my time with her. she is used to people doing everything for her and giving her whatever she wants whenever she wants it. but what she doesn't understand is my hubby and I have 2 small children, jobs, sports, lives...and we have absolutely no relatives here! no grandparents, aunts, cousins...nothing. we do everything on our own and always have. if we need help with the kids, we figure it out between us and hire a babysitter. I just cant understand how she thinks I need more burden or work right now to "help her". she has relatives and other help here. im sorry you and your man are arguing...that's life. that's relationships. you cant just throw your kid on someone for a week everytime your life gets hard. unless you have a willing family member to do that, but don't ask me...someone whos already stretched thin time wise and preggo! im sorry...maybe I seem cold, but the only time she texts or calls is to ask me to do something for her (ie keep her kid, leave work to give her a ride somewhere, borrow money). and I just cant do it anymore. she tricked her man into getting pregnant (secretly stopped taking her bc pills) and now shes stressing saying how shes going to afford daycare for 2, they only have a one bedroom apt where will they all fit, they don't have enough money how will it work. girl, Idk...you did this. you shoulda thought about all this before you went and got preggo on purpose. plus her and her bf are abusive toward each other. its stuff I don't want to have to deal with right now. shes stressing me out and I had to vent. ugh....sometimes you just have to cut people off to "make" them learn to be independent.

feel free to scroll over this post lol.... I feel like im in middle school again with my journal. my dh is friends with her bf and says I should be there for them because we never know when we might need help. but in 9 years weve been together and all alone here in Dallas...weve never asked people to keep our kids or ask for money. we sucked it up and bucked up. take care of our own.

again sorry...im just losing my patience


----------



## Jlou89

SanJan said:


> Lucy - sorry, they didn't give you a Doppler check to reassure you. As everybody said, it's a routine here as well in every appointment. But, yayy for baby moving :thumbup:
> 
> Florida - Happy to help :flower:
> 
> Jlou - Good to know that the pessaries are helping. I was in pessaries till 16 weeks. Then when Dr gave me an option between pessaries/weekly shot, I switched to shot without a question - I found the pessaries to be a bit messy business esp., since I had to take them twice a day.
> 
> GTT is always the worst test to take. Good luck with it Lucy & Vankiwi
> 
> My scan was on 22nd, but got it moved to 21st since DH will be out of town from 22nd. So, just one more day to go. Hoping that everything will be fine this time.
> Also, just got a call from hospital that the complete report of Amnio has just come in and everything seems fine :happydance: So, that's a good sign and a good news I can really use now to calm my nerves.

Oh I'd much rather have the weekly
shots im on the pessaries twice a day and of my they are messy! Drives me nuts!

Everything crossed that all goes well with your scan, I'm sure it will be! And yay for amnio coming back all good! Hopefully the next 20 weeks will be a walk in the park for us ladies xx


----------



## Jlou89

Aww Jami, I've had 'friends' like this in the past I looked after a friends little girl every morning for a year feeding her and taking her to nursery and I never as much got a thank you! If I ever ask her to look after my kids (which isn't often) and normally only for 20 mins after school coz I'm stuck and she's at the school anyway! She always has some excuse! I work full time now so I can't help her but now I'm expecting she ha already said maybe I could have her son 3 every morning and take him to nursery! When I don't have to take my own children and I'm going to have a baby! Think the answer is no! So it's not you being cold it's just not letting people take advantage of you! 
Rant over lol! Xx


----------



## Jami888

yes jlou....I am tired or being taken advantage of. ugh the nerve of people right?? I would never ask people to keep my kids without paying them. shoot...my hubby even pays his own mother to watch the kids when go visit them and he and I want to go out together. plus I keep telling her no....and she keeps asking. I think if someone were to tell me no two or three times id get the point and stop asking! I am not rude to her...yet... but geez chick....grow up and take responsibility for your actions. I think being a friend is being there to listen to each other, offer emotional support, and occasionally help each other if needed. not just because were friends I have to do everything for you you ever ask. I wouldn't dream of asking a pregnant person with 2 small kids to help me with anything. oh well. different perspectives on life I guess. im considerate and shes not


----------



## Jojojojo76

What is horrible about the GTT? Just curious as I have mine in November and haven't had one before!


----------



## Jlou89

The worst thing is not eating or drinking then drinking the lucozade makes you feel sick! And it's just long winded, waiting around is a pain!


----------



## Vankiwi

I agree with Jlou, having that sickly drink when you've been fasting just makes you feel gross. I had the two hour test last time and passed, I'm going to ask if I can do the 1hr one this time! Have my OB appointment this afternoon.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Ok, I think I can cope with that. Haha. I'm doing the two hour one.


----------



## Jlou89

Yer I had the two hour and passed last time but I had GD in my first pregnancy! So they check all the time! Ahh good luck at your appt vankiwi x


----------



## lucy_x

No,iv never had a doppler check with a consultant so I don't believe.its routine up here unfortunately.

I bloody hate the gtt because I can't sit still, they may aswel chain you up, not allowed out of sight of reception. I walk about 7 miles a day and would never ever ever consume that amount of sugar at one sitting and then not be active afterwards, so for me it seems silly because it's not going to be giving a true reading, I will likely fail and end up taking bloods for 20 weeks only to stay diet controlled because I haven't really got it.

Sorry another rant there, it just seems a waste of mine and they're time but I don't want to argue the toss haha


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks Jlou! She asked if I wanted to do the 1hr test and I said yes of course! Woohoo! Heartrate was 148 and I'm measuring 2 weeks ahead already - I'm thinking long legs are to blame again, DD's femurs were off the charts :haha:


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh lovely I'm hoping I go choose the one hour option!! Ahh lovely I've had long babies my other half is very tall! 
I've woke up this morning feeling so poorly, sore throat,
Headache and sniffles, I've got friends round for lunch too &#128557;


----------



## USAFWife319

Has anyone heard from Busy?

I'm still not feeling much movement and it's getting me down. I can't help but worry something is wrong. I've been getting more cramps too and feel like my period is coming on


----------



## cupcake23

Hello ladies. 

Florida, cute baby bump. 

JoJo glad your scan went well and congrats on your little girl:cloud9:

Lucy good luck with your GTT- I declined mine as the only risk factor I had was my grandmother who had type 2 diabetes and got it with old age, they did test my hba1c at booking and that was nice and low, if it was high I would have happily got the gtt.

Jlou and SanjaunI hope your scans goes well. 

Jami don't worry about this 'friend' you really don't need her in your life.

USAFwife, I only started feeling proper movements from 20 weeks, I was so worried, even now baby has started moving Im worried about everything, just trying to reach milestones now.. Now waiting for 24 weeks!

I'm so anxious at the moment :nope: hate feeling this way, not sleeping well and just generally in a 'mood', I hate it, its so unlike me.

Im on annual leave at the moment so Im trying to chill and to cheer myself up I was slightly impulsive and bought my pushchair today... I really shouldnt be allowed to buy baby stuff without adult supervision :haha: went over my budget :dohh:


Busy... Where are you? please message anyone of us to update, so worried about you xxx


----------



## lucy_x

I'm starting to feel a fair bit of movement, but again only in one place and still not strong, but I'm happy that it's baby and it's sort of reassuring :)

I'm exhausted today though, needing lots of sleep! Also feel as if I have a cold coming, which is the last thing I need!!!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Am checking in regularly to the thread to find out if Busy is ok too. Busy - please let us know if you are ok, even if it is just a quick message xx


----------



## Jlou89

Ladies I'm feeling like I've got flu and my stomach is really sore! I don't know if I'm worrying and it's just a flu symptom or if it's baby! I've not felt much movement since this afternoon but I've been asleep a lot! Would you go and get checked over or just sleep it off! Xx


----------



## lucy_x

Jlou89 said:


> Ladies I'm feeling like I've got flu and my stomach is really sore! I don't know if I'm worrying and it's just a flu symptom or if it's baby! I've not felt much movement since this afternoon but I've been asleep a lot! Would you go and get checked over or just sleep it off! Xx

I'd probably sleep it off if I were you hun, depends tho onhow I'll you really feel, have you got a temperature? X


----------



## busytulip

Hi ladies
Very, very sorry to have caused so much worry. Life has thrown a few curve balls, some of them not so kind and I have been busy dealing with things. I'm going to play catch up and may update in next post or later depending on how long my LO naps.

Catching up:

Congrats on joining team :pink: Everything! That's very exciting news :) Love the scan pics! FX'd that placenta moves up as your little girl grows.

Jami I'm sorry that your OH is still having a hard time with gender disappointment. Praying once baby arrives it will be a completely different story. Sorry about your 'friend'. I've learned some people aren't good to be around because all they do is drag you down with them. I wouldn't feel bad at all about slowly cutting ties, visits, etc. with her.

Jlou the pessaries are a right mess aren't they? I hope that they'd be open to offering you shots. Hope that you start feeling better quickly. I would probably just sleep things off unless you start running a high temp that won't come down with meds or aren't able to keep anything down for over 24 hours. You poor dear.

Lovely name TTC. I hope you don't mind I've added it to the front page.

Florida I love how her name reflects your heritages <3 I feel the same about this thread. I really worried at first as I've taken over some due date threads before only to watch the ladies go on without me. I am beyond thankful that we've been able to share a lot of good news with one another. I hope that you are feeling more at ease about baby being on the smaller side and that you've enjoyed being away on your babymoon! Oh and AH! that bump! Gorgeous!!

Cupcake I'm very sorry that the sonographer rushed through. It's really sad when you've looked forward to seeing your LO for so long and they don't sense the heaviness of the situation. :hugs: Glad all was well with your LO. That is a sweet little profile pic, I'm glad you've got 1 decent 1 at least. I don't think your weight gain is bad at all. I don't blame you for cheering yourself and making a baby buy, I'd be off doing the same if I could :) Is there a stock pic you could share with us of what you ended up with? I hope you're able to enjoy the rest of your leave.

Bselck happy half way mark! 20 weeks :dance:

Jojo yay for more little :pink: bundles!! So glad all was well! She's going to have your OH wrapped around her little finger, so cute. Glad you were able to get some answers about why you're not feeling movements as well.

SanJan I'm so thankful the progesterone shots are doing the trick for you. We've not shared yet either. FX'd for a fantastic scan for you tomorrow. I'm glad that they were able to move it up. Amazing news that all was perfect with amnio :yipee:

Vankiwi I hope you're not utterly shattered and you're internal clock is regulating. I missed wishing you a Happy V-day! Not much longer and you'll hit double digits :wohoo: Glad all was well at your appt. and that you'll get by with doing the 1 hour gtt. 

Lucy I'm so sorry that they didn't do a doppler check. :hugs: So glad you've been able to feel movements, but can understand the worry lingering. Hope they get stronger and more reassuring. Good luck to you Fri (GTT). Whoever was spreading around rumors of 2nd tri energy increase is a horrible person. I'm still exhausted as well. I do hope it's not turning into a cold for you.

USAF have you called in to see if they would like to see you and check on your little guy? Praying everything is alright.

I'm sure I've missed someone if I did, just know it's not intentional.


----------



## Jlou89

Busy so good to hear from you! Hope everything is sorting itself out! 

I've got a temp but it's going down my only worry is I've got pain in my back and tummy but I've got pain everywhere xx


----------



## busytulip

Again I apologize for causing so much worry and I want to add that I'm really overwhelmed by all the concern and well wishes. I'm really thankful for each of you :hugs: <3 :hugs:

Unfortunately our scan experience was similar to cupcake's and really rushed. It was to be a detailed scan lasting an hour long and she took all of 20 minutes. To be fair LO was moving around a great deal, but I felt like she didn't even try very hard. In the end she didn't even end up getting all the pictures she needed. Which I suppose is fine since I'm scheduled for more scans in the future due to having complete previa. It's just concerning as the pictures she needed were of LO's heart. I saw my OB afterwards...well almost missed him actually. I waited nearly 2 hours to be told that he was at the hospital. Once I consented to be seen by the nurse practitioner he walked through the door. Talk about timing. Sadly we won't find out the detailed results of the scan until our next appt. but as far as I know baby looks pretty good and weighed in at 13 oz. :) Still team :yellow:!!! My OB seemed happy with the preliminary results so I'll go with that. Here's one of my scan pics. 


Weight wise I gained a little, but am still at nearly an 8 lbs. loss for the pregnancy. But the big thing is I'm measuring 6 weeks ahead!! No seriously!! I am huge, feel huge, and OB confirmed. No wonder I've been extremely uncomfortable already. Wowza :shock: He said I'm carrying pretty high and baby is all out in front. I have a short torso so there is just nowhere for my LO to go.

Anyone else feeling ginormous already and have to seriously have a chat with oneself before bending down to get things?


----------



## busytulip

Jlou if it's really flu those muscle aches make sense and wouldn't be worrisome. If you're dehydrated that could worsen things as well. Drink loads and loads of fluids, if you can and rest, rest, rest. Wishing you back to health!!


----------



## Jojojojo76

So good to hear from you Busy!! Glad all is ok! Six weeks ahead on dates? Wow!!


----------



## busytulip

Jojojojo76 said:


> So good to hear from you Busy!! Glad all is ok! Six weeks ahead on dates? Wow!!

No hun, I think baby is measuring right on. When he checked fundal height I was 6 weeks ahead, so I'm measuring big, but LO is bang on.


----------



## floridamomma

Glad all is well with you and lo! Hope everything else is ok or getting better:hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Is anyone having lightening crotch? I've gotten it maybe 3 different days over the last week. Not very fun


----------



## USAFWife319

floridamomma said:


> Is anyone having lightening crotch? I've gotten it maybe 3 different days over the last week. Not very fun

I've had a couple pains but nothing like I remember with Milan


----------



## TTC74

It's great to hear from you, busy!


----------



## EverythingXd

Busy, great to hear from you! I'm so happy all is well with you and your LO, and that's a lovely scan pic :cloud9: Sorry your scan was a bit rushed. My 20 week scan was also only 15/20 mins long, but baby laid in a lovely position and the sonographer got everything she needed without any problems.

Jlou, hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:

Florida, I'm not sure I've ever had lightning crotch. Doesn't sound very pleasant! I looked it up because I wasn't sure what it was, and had to giggle that one website felt the need to explain that it wasn't actually caused by lightning! :lol:


----------



## BSelck24

Glad to hear from you Busy!!

I've been just catching up today as my parents were in town since Thursday and just left this morning. It is always so nice to have them here because I get the behest break and help with my son! I feel like a normal human being when their here! My dad will watch my son and my mom and I will go shopping and it's just good to get out kid free once in a while!

So glad everyone's scans are going well! It's funny this is mostly a team pink thread because my other thread I'm a part of is all team blue except one!!

Can't wait for my scan on the 22nd!! Talk to you all soon!


----------



## cupcake23

So lovely to hear from you busy, lovely scan pic, I won't lie I was getting really worried about you and baby!


----------



## Jojojojo76

I've reached the halfway point ladies!! 20 weeks today &#128512;


----------



## EverythingXd

Happy halfway anniversary Jojo! :flower:

Good luck for your scan today SanJan :thumbup:

I'm 21 weeks today. I weighed myself, I'm 9 stone 3 so I've gained about 12lbs x


----------



## cupcake23

I got a bugaboo bee, was not planning to purchase anything big before 24 weeks but it was just a good deal, and I fell in love :haha: Im not collecting it till december.

My mum has also bought me a troll bedside crib which she is keeping for me. Thats all I have for baby, I could go crazy but will pace myself:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







xb-236_3z.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TTC74

That's great cupcake! I can totally relate. I found an Arm's Reach co-sleeper for a great price over the weekend and bought it. 

I haven't gained any weight, but they are hoping my weight gain stays at 15 pounds or less because I'm already overweight.


----------



## SanJan

Happy 20 weeks Jojo :happydance: I'll be there tomorrow :)

So great to hear from you busy. Too bad to hear about the u/s tech though.

As for me, got a good news an bad news.

Good news first, baby is doing fab. The blood flow is good, posterior high placenta, adequate fluid around the baby and the baby weighs 315g(11.1Oz) which as per their chart is bang on for my dates :yipee:

Coming to the bad news, my cervical length is reducing again :cry:
It has gone down to 2.3cm, so, going for a cerclage on Monday. I'm just hoping that all goes smooth and we don't get into any more complications.

And yeah, the Dr who did the U/S for us was really good and explained everything to us and we also got a couple of 3D shots :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







JANAKI'S BABY MTAS_8.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5









JANAKI'S BABY MTAS_28.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cupcake23

Lovely photos Sanjaun, so glad baby is doing well.

I'm praying the stitch does the trick, I've seen it work wonders but it's obviously a scary time for you x


----------



## floridamomma

Usa- it's not terrible but it definitely gets my attention. 
Everything the name is a great conversation starter :haha: I told dh I had lightening crotch and his face was priceless. Happy 21 weeks! That's good weight gain.
Jojo- happy halfway point! 20 weeks we are getting there!
Bselck and Jami- good luck on scans this week and anyone else that I forgot

Cupcake- love that!!! I bought our stroller/car seat combo as it was a good deal. Thinking of getting a swing as someone had a nice used one for $30 but can't remember if babies if use them a lot? 
Ttc- I started over weight. I was over weight when I was 145 at the beginning of the year(insert eye roll) at 5'2. I was 2lbs from looking sick as I'm quite hippy due to my heritage(basically I've got a big butt no matter how small I am). At start of pregnancy I was 166 now 180-82 fluctuating. So about 14lbs for me. But I'll gain 2-3 lbs then not gain for weeks. Actually can me back from vacation lower weight but I ate a lot.


----------



## Jlou89

Busy I'm so glad all is well with baby and you, lovely scan pic! 
Happy half way jojo! 
Oh Sanjan do glad all is well with baby! Beautiful scan picture! 
Fingers crossed the cerclage will do the trick! Rest and feet up! 

I'm still feeling mega ill, hot and cold flushes, pounding headache, Vomiting, aches and pains everywhere! Felt baby abit this morning but haven't felt much since! But I've been in and out of sleep! 3 days til my scan &#128513;


----------



## Jami888

good morning girls :coffee:

had the most horrific long lasting leg cramp last night!!!! ouch.... first one of this pregnancy. hubby tried to help and even said "well looks like this one is gonna make it" since I always get them towards the end of pregnancy.

big scan tomorrow at 8am!!! so super excited!!! even though I know its a girl...theres still a small chance of them being wrong...right??? oh well not getting hopes up for hubbys sake just hoping all is healthy and well.

started feeling sick in the evenings again. blech...wth??? I thought I was over this. even puked Monday :sick:


----------



## cupcake23

Oh Jami I feel you pain! I've been suffering from leg cramps for he last few weeks, it was so bad one time I was actually limping at work &#128553; Not great when I'm on my feet all day.

I still have periods of nausea and vomiting, lovely increased saliva &#128567; But it seems to have got better the last few days. 

Hope you start feeling better jlou x


----------



## Jojojojo76

SanJan said:


> Happy 20 weeks Jojo :happydance: I'll be there tomorrow :)
> 
> So great to hear from you busy. Too bad to hear about the u/s tech though.
> 
> As for me, got a good news an bad news.
> 
> Good news first, baby is doing fab. The blood flow is good, posterior high placenta, adequate fluid around the baby and the baby weighs 315g(11.1Oz) which as per their chart is bang on for my dates :yipee:
> 
> Coming to the bad news, my cervical length is reducing again :cry:
> It has gone down to 2.3cm, so, going for a cerclage on Monday. I'm just hoping that all goes smooth and we don't get into any more complications.
> 
> And yeah, the Dr who did the U/S for us was really good and explained everything to us and we also got a couple of 3D shots :happydance:

Happy 20 weeks for tomorrow!

Glad baby is doing well. Love the 3D shot!

Sorry that you are having to have a cerclage. Hopefully this will do the trick though xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

Florida - I used a swing with my DS and it was a lifesaver. There were some times when he was inconsolable after jabs etc and it always calmed him down. Would definitely recommend if you can afford it!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Jlou89 said:


> Busy I'm so glad all is well with baby and you, lovely scan pic!
> Happy half way jojo!
> Oh Sanjan do glad all is well with baby! Beautiful scan picture!
> Fingers crossed the cerclage will do the trick! Rest and feet up!
> 
> I'm still feeling mega ill, hot and cold flushes, pounding headache, Vomiting, aches and pains everywhere! Felt baby abit this morning but haven't felt much since! But I've been in and out of sleep! 3 days til my scan &#128513;

Hope you are feeling better soon. Make sure you get lots of rest xx


----------



## Jami888

I had a swing with my dd and it was awesome. it swung side to side. I had a very acidy reflux baby with my ds and he cried all the time. I wish I knew of this swing with him. so I got it for my dd and she would sleep in it sometimes and even just chill in it for hours without crying. I highly recommend one. 

I don't have excess saliva anymore...but I do have this horrible taste in my mouth. its almost worse than the all day nausea from first tri. it goes away when I eat but comes back almost immediately after I stop eating. makes everything taste off. its terrible


----------



## EverythingXd

Good luck for your scans Jami and Bselck! :flower:

SanJan, lovely scan pics. My mum had a cerclage with at least one of us (me and my 2 brothers) and we were all born healthy weights at 38 weeks. I hope it does the trick for you :hugs:

Jami, I've been getting leg cramps in the mornings when I wake too. Same as you, it was so severe one morning that I was limping for most of the day - that was Sunday, and I put it down to having worn high heels the evening before at a wedding. I feel your pain and hope none of us have to put up with them for too long. 

Bselck, how lovely that you got a bit of a break while your parents were visiting! Sounds perfect :thumbup:

Cupcake, those purchases sound great. I've bought a cotbed from a friend because ours was broken. I don't really need much else because we have lots from our DS2. I just need girly clothes but I'm waiting until I've had another scan at 28 weeks so I can get them to double check we're definitely having a girl!


----------



## BSelck24

Jami! Scan day for us tomorrow!! Woo hoo!!

SanJan- love your scan pics!! So adorable! Glad they're getting you a cerclage right away! And I can't remember- we're you the one taking the progesterone supplements already or will they give you the weekly shots?

Luckily I've never experienced the leg cramps but my hips have been sore and I've realized in the past few days it's from my damn snoogle maternity pillow!! Every time I put a pillow in between my legs, I wake up with sore hips and strained upper butt muscles lol

Cupcake- that bugaboo stroller looks so cute!! I love it! I'm actually asking for a double stroller for Christmas from my parents :)

I will update after my scan tomorrow! My cervix was 4.77cm at my last appointment 2 weeks ago so I'm hoping that hasn't gone down at all either.

Healthy wishes to everyone!!:hugs:


----------



## Jlou89

Good luck Jami and bselck! Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Sanjay- glad the little is doing well. Hop of the cerclage goes well and baby stays snuggled for a while yet. My friend had one and now her daughter is in pre-k. She suffered from incomp. Cervix. Will you be on bed rest? She told me she was only able to get up for bathroom for a while. Xx

Jlou- if you continue to feel bad maybe ring your ob lovexx

Jami and bselck- good luck today ladies!!!

Thanks for swing advice. Tough couple days since getting home. Came back to lots of not so good news. Just grateful we were able to deal with a lot while so I don't feel overwhelmed. This is about a late loss. Please don't read if is a trigger!!

Spoiler
ww have friends who moved away and they had changed in ways that weren't very good. Regardless we loved them. They waited until close to 30 weeks to tell us they were pregnant I guess to preserve our feeling but it really hurting. She can be spoiled but still a good person. to make a long story short she posted on fb that she didn't want calls/text. Usually I am the friend that will check in anyways but I was tired of chasing. We text them on the way home only to have her dh call mine and say they lost their 1st child a few weeks ago 35 weeks. I have bee feeling so down because I wished I'd just reached out as I normally would have. Even now she really won't talk to me about it because she's worried I'll be stressed. Been crying 2 days barely sleeping. Keep them in your prayers.
 plus just normal family stuff with our 9,7,and 6 year old.


----------



## Jlou89

Hope you week gets better Florida! That's so sad! Will keep them in my prayers xx


----------



## Jlou89

How did your scans go Jami and bselck? Xx


----------



## TTC74

Florida - Sorry you had a rough week. 

Looking forward to hearing about those scans! 

My AFP results came back (within 48 hours of the blooddraw!). Everything looks great. Now I'm just waiting for my level 2 ultrasound in late October.


----------



## EverythingXd

Florida, so sorry about your friend :cry: They did ask for people not to contact them so you shouldn't feel bad about not contacting her in the usual way :hugs:

TTC, great news on your test results!


----------



## Jlou89

TTC that such good news about your results! X


----------



## floridamomma

Ttc glad all is well! 
Jamie and bselck- can't wait to hear about scans!
Thank you all I just am saddened for them as this was their first. Plus it's hard knowing what we know about loss. :hugs:
I always wonder what's the difference in our times? I'm in Florida so it seems some are on completely different time zones than I am.


----------



## BSelck24

Florida- so sorry to hear of your friends- that is such a trying thing to go through and I know she will reach out when she's ready.

TTC- congrats on the good results! What was the AFP testing again?

Had my 20 week scan today! Everything was great! She got all measurements needed and my cervix hadn't changed or shortened so that was great news. She got a cool video of him kicking my bladder but he kept both hands up near his face (picture a boxing match with the clenched fists lol) the whole time! So no great pics but I just loved seeing him! 

He was measuring a few days ahead for the past couple of scans and today he is measuring nearly a week ahead at 21 + 2 :happydance:

Still being monitored closely since my last pre term birth so I am so thankful I will have checks every 2 weeks from here on out.

Baby Brody weighed in at 14oz with a heartbeat of 150bpm :baby:


----------



## Jojojojo76

Glad your scan went really well BSelck!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Florida, I'm in the UK and tend to do most my posting on my train journey in to work in the early morning &#128512; Sorry to hear about your friend. As you say, when you have been through losses yourself, these things affect you much more as you know exactly how they are feeling and it reminds you of your own losses as well


----------



## Jlou89

So glad all went well bselck! And glad they will monitor you closely! &#9786;&#65039; Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Hanks again ladies. We have spoken she just doesn't want me to stress as I've had 6 losses to get here. I had to laugh at that. Me not stress? Ok lol. 

Bselck glad scan went so well! He's sounds like an amazing little one already. Bladder shots are always a joy(not lol). Glad your cervix hasn't changed and glad your scans are all situated. I'm glad they are monitoring you closer and you mSy get to see the lo more often.


----------



## TTC74

Bselck - so glad your scan went well! 

AFP is alphafetalprotein. It's checking for birth defect risks. At my age, I was anxious to get the results and am thrilled they were normal.


----------



## BSelck24

TTC74 said:


> Bselck - so glad your scan went well!
> 
> AFP is alphafetalprotein. It's checking for birth defect risks. At my age, I was anxious to get the results and am thrilled they were normal.

OH got it!! Oh that is so great! What a relief and hopefully a bit of stress has been taken away! :hugs:


----------



## Jlou89

Oh gosh having the worst day! Im still feeling really rough doctors aren't worried tho and just told me to try and rest and drink plenty of fluids!
I've also just had an eviction notice, my landlord wants the property back! Now got to sort out moving! Property prices in London are ridiculous and going down to one wage soon is already going to put a strain on our finances! Trying not to let it stress me out and hopefully all will work itself out! X


----------



## Vankiwi

Jlou Oh that timing sucks!! Hopefully something comes up.


----------



## lucy_x

Hey, back from gtt, won't get the results unless I fail it, but I went in with a super low reading so hopefully it's a pass for now.

Still not feeling movement and feeling pretty low about it now, have my scan this coming Tuesday though.

Hope everyone is well, will go back through and read up on everyone now x x


----------



## Jlou89

Lucy fingers crossed you pass your GTT! Try not to get down, wait for your scan, maybe that baby is tucked away somewhere or that you have an anterior placenta! Try and think positively and hopefully baby will be giving you a kick soon! Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Jojo- I wish we could take a train here. But we are forced to have a car

Jlou- so sorry you have to move. Try not to stress too much. Would it be easier to stay with family a bit? Xx

Lucy- I know it's hardxx. Hopefully you'll be getting movement soon


----------



## Jlou89

My family live 80 miles away and my in laws don't have room for us! Can't believe this its happening! Nothing I can do over the weekend so going to enjoy my scan tomorrow and then start sorting stuff out Monday!! Xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Bselck, that's great news on your scan. So glad your cervix hasn't changed and that they'll be keeping a regular eye on things. Did you get any scan pics? (Hint hint! :winkwink:)

Jlou, that's such bad timing! Whereabouts in London are you, just wondering if commuting might be an option? I'm in Peterborough and loads of people here commute to London because the fast trains are regular and around 45 mins, but we have low property/rental costs. I hope you get something sorted soon :hugs:

Good luck for your scan! :flower:

Lucy, good luck for your GTT test. Have you had gestational diabetes before?

Jami, hope everything went well with your scan.


----------



## BSelck24

JLou- so sorry you have to move so suddenly! What is your time frame of when you need to vacate?

Lucy- good luck with your glucose test! I don't have to do one until 26 weeks so I never even made it that far with my son!

Everything- we couldn't get the best profile pics but I'll attach one! And then we also got a cute pic of his feet because she caught him kicking my bladder!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BSelck24

And his little mischievous feet!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jojojojo76

Jlou89 said:


> My family live 80 miles away and my in laws don't have room for us! Can't believe this its happening! Nothing I can do over the weekend so going to enjoy my scan tomorrow and then start sorting stuff out Monday!! Xx

Sorry you are having to deal with this right now. I live in SE London so know what a nightmare rental prices are. At least you have time to get sorted before LO arrives hopefully x


----------



## cupcake23

Gorgeous baby Bselck, lovely photos. 

Jlou sorry about your housing, I live in east London so know the pain with house prices, here's hoping you can find something quick and get settled before baby arrives.


----------



## Jlou89

Had my scan this morning! Everything was perfect! My cervix is 3.4mm now so shorted but still not anything to worry about! My Doppler scan showed good blood flow between me and the placenta! 
And baby is a Boy!! We wasn't gonna find out but the kids begged us too xx


----------



## cupcake23

Congratulations jlou, glad everything is perfect x


----------



## floridamomma

Has Jami been on since her scan? Don't think I've seen an update. 
Jlou- yayy a boy!!! So glad that everything went well We need a little testosterone to even things out lol. So are we at 2 boys now?


----------



## TTC74

Someone gave me some great stuff yesterday! A swing, a rocker, an exercauser, a playmat, and other odds and ins. I was very excited!


----------



## Jlou89

I have 8 weeks to move! In sure it'll be fine just a shock yesterday! 
I'm so shocked I'm having a boy I convinced myself I was having a girl, couldn't be happier tho!
Hope everything went of with your scan Jami let us know xx


----------



## lucy_x

Hey everyone!
Typically after I posted I felt baby move, and it moved for most of the evening, then again this morning. I really do need to chill out! - I expect it just spends most of its time with its back to me, not feet forward lol, I have my scan on Tuesday and I cannot wait! 

I had GD with my son, but he was born a healthy weight and I diet controlled, so even if I fail I'm sure I can manage a nice healthy diet - I lost 21lbs because of GD with my son haha.

I hit 20 weeks tomorrow!! And my tummy has grown a massive three inches site 17 weeks! So I know there's a uterus expanding in there as I haven't gained weight :p

Jlou congratulations on your boy! I have a feeling mine may be another boy, most of my gender guesses are girl but we shall see and sorry to hear about housing, that really does suck!


----------



## Jlou89

Lucy I'm so glad you felt movement! Baby was moving lots when I was having my scan done and I couldn't feel it but he was facing towards my back! He was camera shy until it came to find out what he was then he was happy for all too see! 
I'm so over the moon, I can't stop smiling 
I was the same has diet controlled GD I still put on 4st tho but most of it was water and baby xx


----------



## Jami888

Hey gals!!! 
Sorry to hear about the eviction....we are in a similar situation but have to be out by January 31st....Baby is due Feb 8th. So it should be interesting moving 9 months preggo or with a newborn. Like u though I'm trying not to stress about it. Sorry I've been MIA. My dad is here visiting until tomorrow and he's a severe alcoholic. I thought he could be on his best behavior. ...but he hasnt. Also my job told me wednesday my hours have been cut because of some chick who doesnt like me. So im going from 30 hours a week to 12. Caused an argument with hubby. Worst week ever. Thankfully my husband has been great with my dad and been babysitting him sort of. But he goes back to work today and I'm scared to be alone with my dad. 

Had my scan and good news and maybe scary news. Baby is a perfect little girl. However now she was measuring a few days behind. Puts me back to 20+6 now. I stopped taking lovenox at 13 weeks. Now Dr is making me get back on them. He says if baby doesn't keep growing right they'll have to deliver me at 32 weeks. No clots were visible but he's getting worried. So im back on shots everyday and will have another scan at 24 weeks. He says he thinks baby will be fine then, but he's worried about the 28 weeks scan where if there's a clot she could be very behind. Hoping everything is ok.


----------



## Jlou89

Oh god just what you need to babysit your dad! It's great news about baby being perfect, try not to worry it's good they will keep a close eye on you! Keep positive il be thinking of you x


----------



## EverythingXd

Jami, sounds like you have a ton of stressful stuff going on at the moment but you seem to be handling it all so well. I hope everything works out for you and Jlou with your home situations. 

Congratulations on your healthy baby girl :cloud9: I know it's scary about them finding out you are a few days behind, but on a positive note it looks like they have found a potential problem really early on - getting back on the Lovenox will stop any small clots from growing bigger, and give your body the chance it needs to break them down. Fingers crossed your baby girl is measuring well at your next scan.

Lucy, I'm relieved you said your bump has grown a lot recently... I'm in the same boat! I've totally popped over the last week or so, and now look "obviously pregnant." I have been so hungry, so I can only assume little lady is on a growth spurt. I was hoping for a neat bump this time (don't want my stretch marks and loose skin getting worse!) but LO seems to have other plans! :haha:


----------



## Jlou89

Been to the doctors! I'm really dehydrated and my pulse was abit on the faster side at 109! Doctor has told me to rest and drink plenty and if I'm not better in a few days il likely be admitted to hospital! Plus side feeling baby move lots today! He went mad in the bath cx


----------



## Jami888

I have been so stressed this pregnancy. Sometimes i feel like the only mature adult i know lol. But I do want my children to see stability and strength so I think I do well at keeping it hidden and pushing thru. I always tell myself that which does not kill me will only make me stronger. So here I am....not dead...so I must be super strong by now!


----------



## BSelck24

Jami-

Glad they are getting you back on those shots! So do they feel like blood clots are hurting the growth of your baby?

Lucy and Everything-

I have been eating non stop the past week or two and have definitely noticed an increase in my bump! Definitely look pregnant now!


----------



## BSelck24

Belly pic!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BSelck24

Let's try this again! 21 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## busytulip

Everything happy 22 weeks!

Happy 21 weeks Bselck! Lovely bump :dance: Glad you had a nice visit with your parents and that Brody looked well. I'm thankful that they are keeping such a close eye on you. Love the scan of his sweet feet.

Jojo that half way mark feels pretty good doesn't it? Next milestone viability :yipee:

Cupcake I love your pushchair. I think even if we knew what we were having I'd still be drawn to neutral colours. That's lovely!

SanJan so relieved that everything looks well with your LO. Very sorry to hear that your cervix is misbehaving. I hope that the cerclage went well today and does it's job staving off an early entrance. Oh, super cute 3D shot as well!

Florida all of my babies have loved swings, but I have heard others say the exact opposite. But really $30 is a steal :winkwink:
Also, very sorry for your friends' loss :cry:

Jlou Congrats on your little :blue: bundle. That's sweet that the kids pressured you into finding out. I'm glad all looked well and I hope that you are on the mend and don't need hospitalization. That's really hard news that you need to find a new place, I hope that happens very quickly for you.

Jami glad your little girl looked perfect. I've had those leg cramps in the past. A magnesium,calcium, and zinc supplement did the trick for me. Sorry you are dealing with them. The timing for your moving doesn't sound great at all, especially with not a lot of family nearby to help :( Praying the lovenox injections are just what is needed to continue on with a healthy pregnancy and that your little girl doesn't need to come too early. That must be a little scary to think about. Praying for more great news in your upcoming scans.

TTC yay for good AFP results :wohoo: And you can't beat free! I don't mind hand me down items at all :D

FX'd for a great scan lucy!!

Van how are you doing? Settling back into a routine and over the jet lag?

USAF hope you and your little guy are doing well.

AFM: sorry my posts are sporadic lately. Just loads busy with the kids and then I think the weekends will slow and I'll pop on and it never works out that way.

A few days ago I woke with cramping and bleeding. I tried to rest as much as possible and thankfully it slowed and is completely gone now. 

Does anyone else feel like a spoiled brat by even thinking of complaining about being pregnant? Because that's how I feel. Having experienced so much loss it's hard to admit that it's not pleasant all the time. I'm so thankful and hopeful that this little life will be our take home baby that I hate to diminish that by being negative.


----------



## lucy_x

On the way to my scan, made myself so nervous i feel sick :( will update after half 9!


----------



## lucy_x

Ofcourse absolutely everything is fine! I have a low lying anterior placenta that is basically blocking all movement, baby also lies with its back against it just to prevent any more movement!

Everything absolutely normal, baby a good size etc etc, and I'm now sporting a pink bump! :pink: I'm thrilled, I can't wait to tell my daughter, will pop up a photo when I'm home! And I'm going to book my 4d scan asap!


----------



## floridamomma

Bselck- cutest bump pic!!! You have the adorable pregnancy like now

Sanjan hoping all went well today :hugs:

Busy glad you're ok! That must have been such a scare! Are you on bedrest? I know the feeling with the littles. Trying to stay on top of their stuff and dh's. I also hate to say anything negative about pregnancy. I feel like it looks terrible because I've lost so many children before this one. But pregnancy is pregnancy no matter what. Vent with us because we get it :hugs:. Whenever I say I'm nervous I get lectured :dohh:. Especially amongst the women at church. Xx

Jlou hope you find a good place soon! It'll be nice to pick a fresh place for a fresh startxx

Jami glad to hear all went well at scan. Dealing with parents that don't always fulfill the parent role can be so tough. I'm glad dh's was there to help and I hope you have a smooth day with him today. I know it's nerve wracking to hear your lo is a little smaller but I'm glad they've found out and will be keeping s close eye on you and getting you back on lovenox. 

Ttc- I love hand me downs! I have a bassinet coming xx

Lucy- good luck today!

Everything is going smooth here. Just trying to eat well and praying our baby is growing well. Appt is 3 weeks from yesterday. With another scan and appt. I've popped the last few days so I don't think we could have hid it until 20 weeks lol. I get movements sporadically still. Just hanging in there until the 17th. It's our oldest dd's daughter Saturday, middle dd's birthday next Friday, school starts back for me friday(12 hour Clinicals at 22 weeks pregnant yeah!!). Dh's birthday is 10/31, mine 11/15, days 12/17, last day of Rn school 12/16, baby shower 12/10. Add to that field trips, church events, holidays, and I essentially won't get a break until Christmas. Thankful we have such a busy next 3 months. Every time I look up in another week along.


----------



## Jami888

Dr said hindsight is 20/20. If I don't do the shots, there's a good chance of everything being ok....but if I don't do the shots and baby isnt growing right they can't reverse it and will deliver me at 32 weeks. A big guilt trip basically on me to do them. Its too early to tell if baby is behind due to clotting or not. I've started the shots though so I hope on the 20th she's measuring perfect. If she's a few or more days behind again I'm sure panic will set in.


----------



## floridamomma

Jami :hugs: we are experience similar with our little measuring small. They are saying she's perfect just small and wait and see. Would you prefer not to do the shots?


----------



## Jami888

I hate the shots...they hurt and I hate doing it myself. DH refuses saying he can't handle it. Of course I'll do anything for my baby. But I was so excited to make it thru the first tri....I stopped taking them and Dr said I should be ok after 13 weeks. Unless of course baby slows on growth...which it looks like that might be starting. I'm gonna continue taking them until 28 weeks and see how she's doing. If she's good then I might stop again.


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh cute bump pic bselck! 

Ahh Lucy so glad all was well, suck a relief to know baby is moving as she starts to get bigger now you will feel her! So happy your having a little princess! 
Ahh Jami I'm so sorry your going through so much! Just think at the end of it, it'll all be forgotten! Keeping everything crossed that all is ok for us all! Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Hoping her growth is good so you can stop them at 28 weeks. I took them in a previous pregnancy and even as a nurse those things suck


----------



## Jojojojo76

Does anyone else feel like a spoiled brat by even thinking of complaining about being pregnant? Because that's how I feel. Having experienced so much loss it's hard to admit that it's not pleasant all the time. I'm so thankful and hopeful that this little life will be our take home baby that I hate to diminish that by being negative.

Busytulip - I know exactly how you feel. Just so grateful to be pregnant and because of past experiences don't feel that I can complain about the times when I don't feel that great. Meanwhile my workmate who is also pregnant spends most of her time complaining that she is in pain every time the baby kicks her, she gets backache etc.


----------



## cupcake23

Me! I think that's why I've not been here posting, I don't feel positive and I've just been plain old miserable the last few days so feel I will only put a downer on the thread. 

I'm wishing the weeks away, just want to hold my baby in my arms but any discomfort I experience I'm thinking the worst &#128543; 

Anyhow... Lovely baby bumps and Jami I hope at 28 weeks your scan will show all is well with your gorgeous girl xxx


----------



## lucy_x

I don't really have anything to complain about at the moment, it's weird because at 20 weeks with my previous two I was in agony and wishing it away, this time it's a breeze so far. I'm obviously pregnant now but being on the large side anyway I haven't had any discomfort sleeping etc, hopefully I'm growing into my excess fat :haha: 

Sorry to all of you who are having a rough time atm though, I know how tough it can be, try not to feel guilty :flower:


----------



## EverythingXd

Jlou, wow 109 is quite fast! I hope you are feeling better soon. Did doc say what has caused it to go so high, is it just pregnancy? 

Bselck, lovely bump picture :cloud9:

Busy, sorry to hear you were cramping and bleeding, that must have been scary :wacko: Thank goodness it has stopped. Totally understand what you mean about feeling spoilt complaining about pregnancy. I just can't help myself when people ask if I'm excited - I just can't pretend! Worried sums it up much better, but I've realised friends just don't get it (the odd one does but not in the main). 

Lucy, great to hear everything perfect at scan... except your tricky little placenta blocking baby's movements! How rude! :haha: At least you know why you're not getting much movement right now. Congrats on your girl! 

Florida, wow that's one busy schedule! I thought I was busy with both DS birthdays either side of xmas, you make my due date run up look relaxed! I agree it's great to have things to keep you busy.

Jami, I'm with you on the shots. My OH did then for me in my last 2 pregnancies but I've been doing them myself this time because they've increased the fluid in the actual injections and I'm totally covered in lumps and bruises. All worth it though.

Cupcake, complain away here if you need to! We get the rough and the smooth together. 

Jojo, I had a friend on Facebook last year who was pregnant when I had my ectopic and she actually posted a total whinge about her pregnancy 2 days after my operation, just because she'd got something minor like a headache :shrug: I couldn't help but feel how insensitive she was, as I know she had been told what had happened. I resisted having a go but had to respond simply with "count your blessings x". I think she got it because she did tone down the whinges after that.


----------



## busytulip

OK, done adulting (aka paying bills) and LO is sleeping so hopefully I can catch up real quick.

Yay for another little :pink: bundle lucy!! So glad you have some answers as to why you weren't/aren't feeling regular strong movements. I hope that has reassured you a little bit. THough I'm sorry to see that you have a low lying placenta as well. I think there are a couple of us. FX'd that they migrate up and out of the way.

Florida I was on bedrest, but in all honesty it's just not practical with a hubby that works away as often as mine and 6 other kiddos to care for. We have been adhering to strict pelvic rest this entire pregnancy though...poor DH. You've got a very busy time ahead. Praying all goes well and you are blessed with enough stamina and energy to keep up.

Jami I'm sorry you've got to do the shots, that must be rough as it's daily and over several months. I hope that you aren't bruising too badly. Positive thoughts for great measurements at your 28 weeks scan. Happy 21 weeks!

That's exactly it Jojo. I feel like if I complain then I may give off the wrong impression that I take this little miracle for granted. I'm sorry your co-worker is so negative, it would get hard to be around ever day.

Cupcake I don't think any of us would ever feel like you are being a downer. Pregnancy is hard...really, really hard. :hugs:

Oh yes Everything the worry is definitely still there. Not only do I feel guilty about complaining, but I also have those same feelings about planning to far ahead. I stopped myself from buying hardware for our cradle and a new mattress as I thought that I was getting too far ahead of things and may 'jinx' this pregnancy. It's an awful feeling. But on the flip side, I love the very sweet moments I get every day where I am able to cradle my bump, feel and see the baby moving and dancing around. I hope that you and Jami are able to commiserate about the injections together. More than half way there...and that's a fantastic thing! Happy 22 weeks!

Jlou are you feeling any better hun? 

Van creeping on those double digits :dance:

Bselck how are your kids settling in to the new place and with all the changes? You must be so busy.

USAF hope you're doing ok luv and just busy with work.

Hope I've not missed anyone and that you're all having a great week.
Whew can't believe I made it through and LO is still sleeping :wohoo:


----------



## Jlou89

Feeling better but keep getting very short of breath, and not even after doing anything overly strenuous! I'm hoping it just because I've been feeling poorly and it'll stop soon!! When I feel baby move I feel him loads but sometimes I don't feel him! 
I'm still stressing about having to move and I've spoken to the council who think our best bet is to private rent again, It's doable just so expensive where we are in London! 
Has the cramping and bleeding stop, try and rest as much as possible! 
So sorry everything and Jami doing shots all the time must be tough, it'll all be worth it tho!
I'm also not buying anything I think il wait until the last minute! 
Hope the rest of you ladies are doing great! Xx


----------



## TTC74

I can relate to the feelings of guilt over complaining. I've been feeling so hungry in the mornings that I've been feeling a little ill, but I feel bad complaining even to DH. Come to think of it, I'm hungry all the time as of this week. LO must be growing in there!


----------



## Jlou89

Any of you ladies have dry cracked nipples? I don't remember ever it happening in pregnancy before but it has been 6 years xx


----------



## Jami888

No dry cracked nipples.....but my whole breasts itch!!! They feel like fire. I've even itched them so bad I've got a few scrapes on them. But thats how I always get. I dont have a single stretch mark on my tummy, but loads on my breasts. 

On a positive note...I live in Dallas and its been so hot and miserable here, but the past few days have been cool and breezy. I love love love fall. I'm enjoying cuddling in bed, blankets on the couch for tv, warm coffee, and flannel jammies. Perfect time to have a bump :coffee:

Also thought I'd post a bump pic....please ignore the adult diapers in the background i was at work lol
 



Attached Files:







20160919_090047.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TTC74

OMG! Itchy bbs! Yes! I can relate! My belly has started itching, too. My LO must be growing in there with all the hunger and itchy belly going on! LOL


----------



## Jojojojo76

Hi ladies, had my scan today and everything is perfect with baby. They took about an hour checking everything over and no problems at all. So relieved. And we are definitely having a girl. Next scan is in early January at 36 weeks! Have attached a couple of pics, including a cute one of baby waving at camera :haha:


https://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q733/jodavies34/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-03/2016-07/1FCB8E8E-A29E-41AF-8FEF-7E1B8DF52BD3_zpsznlet8xz.jpg

https://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q733/jodavies34/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-03/2016-07/F616D41C-792D-4C8D-B97A-17CE39389002_zpsfmtdjytj.jpg


----------



## EverythingXd

Jojo, yeeah great news! And lovely scan pics :cloud9: 

Jlou, my nipples are a little cracked and I noticed the other day *tmi lol!* they were a little crusty! :blush: I think it's a little milk coming through and drying up in there. Also, I was with my friend and her 7 month old baby a few days back and I had definite let-down feeling in my breasts. It took me aback because I don't remember having this anywhere near as early with other pregnancies. My friend said it can happen when you see newborns, so maybe her 7 month old set me off! :haha:

Jami, cute bump pic.


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh jojo fantastic scan pics so glad your princess is doing so well! 

Ahh everything that's interesting I have seen my friend and her 3 week old baby a lot this last week so that's could be doing it! I'm feeling really uncomfortable today my bum feels bruised and I can feel a lot of pressure it's making me worry a little! Don't know if I'm constipated or if baby's laying funny! Xx


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh Jami what a lovely bump &#128525; Yer I'm so much happier it's cooler here too! 
I'm so glad it's not just me! Must'nt grumble xx


----------



## Jami888

Wow Jojo your scan pics are great!!! Mine are kinda crappy. This is from my scan last week.
 



Attached Files:







20160922_144324-1.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jojojojo76

Jami888 said:


> Wow Jojo your scan pics are great!!! Mine are kinda crappy. This is from my scan last week.

Your picture is good too! At the hospital I go to they don't do print outs of the photos, you have to take a photo of the screen, which feels a bit wierd! I noticed that we now have the same due date - Feb 8th &#128512;


----------



## Jami888

yes I actually am happy that's my due date now. my bday is 3/8/88, my daughters is 4/8, my sons is 8/18....so its only fitting we have another 8 with her on 2/8!


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you busy. I understand that. Dh is here but he works in the er at least 4 12s a week then schools 2 days. Seems I'm a single mom most days. I am praying I can hang in there. After school is over I get to be lazy until she arrives. 

Jojo love your scan pics! Glad all is well

Anyone still get nauseous? I have been hungrier lately but also nauseous. Joy lol


----------



## Jami888

not too much nauseous florida, but certain foods are still making me gag. dh and I had a fav Pho place we would go to. its like Vietnamese soups. but I puked the curry around 12 weeks and haven't eaten it since. we went last night and I thought id give it a try...I didn't puke but I sure wanted to. baby girl does not like it at all I guess. so sad cause I miss our soup dates lol


----------



## Jojojojo76

Thanks ladies &#128512;

No nausea for me either but I've had an upset stomach on and off for about three weeks which is worse in the mornings. Have been to doctors but he told me it's just one of those things and it will sort itself out.


----------



## floridamomma

Jami I hate that! Lol having to give up what you love to eat it's so tragic lol. I joke with dh and say she's already telling me how to live my life lol. Ladies I think we are all pretty much halfway so congrats to us all and so glad to see us all hanging in here together. Now we are all following up behind van kiwi on reaching viability. I am so amazed and thankful to share this with you all. I hair want to throw a huge cyber shower lol.


----------



## TTC74

Florida - when I get really hungry, I get nauseous. When I overeat (which is super easy these days presumably bc things are getting smashed into my stomach!) , I get nauseous. So, yes. I'm dealing with nausea, too.


----------



## busytulip

Jlou I hope that you are able to find a new place that isn't too expensive soon.

TTC definitely sounds like LO is doing some great growing.

Cute bump Jami! 

Great scan pics Jojo...a lot of little girls in this group!


----------



## Jlou89

I'm getting so full up quick! And I'm not feeling nauseous with food but certain smells! Omg I nearly vom!

I'm viewing some houses next week! It'll be a stretch while
I'm on maternity leave but hopefully will be ok! Might have to cut my maternity short but we will see! 
I have a wedding of a friend to go to tomorrow and with all that's going on in dreading it and I feel like a whale! I can't even have a drink lol! Xx


----------



## BSelck24

Jami- great bump pic- even at work! Lol

Jojo- love your scan pics and the one waving!!

Glad everyone is doing well!! No crusty nipples here but def sore boobs again which is bizarre but I think they're growing!? Lol still having lower back pain and a little soreness in my butt from my progesterone shots but just like you guys, I'm not complaining!!

Coming up on 22 weeks and I had my son at 23 so I'm trying to stay busy and get past the next few weeks quickly! Def staying positive and taking it easy.

Busy- my step daughters are settling in great! We're still in a child support fight with my husbands ex wife (the girls mom) who is currently still collecting our $1400 in monthly child support even though we now have the girls full time (soooo frustrating and unheard of!) so that is a struggle but I'm glad they're here!

My son is FINALLY (knock on wood) sleeping in his own bed again (this time a twin bed, the last time he slept alone was in his crib) after co-sleeping with us for nearly 9 months so it has been amazing! It's been about a week and although he still wakes up and cries a time or two each night, I can generally get him back to sleep in his own bed. I'm so proud of him!! It's better sleep for him (not waking to my husbands snoring or tossing and turning) and much better for mommy and daddy cuddle and connection time!!

Oh TTC- also wanted to tell you you're not alone in the super hungry moments recently! I feel like I have been eating non stop and definitely notice my belly getting bigger!

Anyone else feel a difference in the amount of movement in this pregnancy versus other pregnancies? This baby is kicking my butt! Moving from morning to night and I feel like he's doing sumersaults!! With my previous son I felt more obvious single kicks maybe once or twice in the same spot and always around 6-7pm. I am not working this time around though so I'm also thinking I have more sitting time to feel the movements rather than being at work and on my feet.

Sorry for the long catch up! Talk to you ladies soon!


----------



## Jami888

Omg bselck I love ur chipotle burrito ticker. That's hilarious.
But how scary to have previously given birth at 23 weeks. I was just reading miracle stories about babies born before 24 and a lot of times Drs won't save them, or the baby has major problems later. But ur son looks perfect!!! How did all that work?


----------



## cupcake23

Jojo lovely scan pics, so cute. 

I'm still super hungry and nauseous when I don't eat! Feel like I've got a moon face now :haha:

Baby is moving loads, so active especially when I'm eating which is most of the time.

I've added my bump pic (sorry for the mess!) going out for a hen night and I struggled to get into this dress :wacko: buts it's the only nice thing I could get away with wearing, on the down side I've got a horrible cold and I'm back in work on Monday! Bad timing. 

Happy 24 weeks busy xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jojojojo76

cupcake23 said:


> Jojo lovely scan pics, so cute.
> 
> I'm still super hungry and nauseous when I don't eat! Feel like I've got a moon face now :haha:
> 
> Baby is moving loads, so active especially when I'm eating which is most of the time.
> 
> I've added my bump pic (sorry for the mess!) going out for a hen night and I struggled to get into this dress :wacko: buts it's the only nice thing I could get away with wearing, on the down side I've got a horrible cold and I'm back in work on Monday! Bad timing.
> 
> Happy 24 weeks busy xxx

Enjoy the hen night. You look great &#128512;


----------



## cupcake23

Thank you jojo, I had a lovely evening.

Busy happy 23+1, think I got carried away on my last post &#128556; Only 6 days to go for V day &#128512;


----------



## BSelck24

Jami888 said:


> Omg bselck I love ur chipotle burrito ticker. That's hilarious.
> But how scary to have previously given birth at 23 weeks. I was just reading miracle stories about babies born before 24 and a lot of times Drs won't save them, or the baby has major problems later. But ur son looks perfect!!! How did all that work?

Jami- I love he chipotle burrito ticker too! It keeps me smiling :)

And girl yes! A lot of hospitals will deliver you at 23 weeks but will not intervene or help in any way once the baby is born. Thank God we were at a level 3 NICU hospital that takes micro preemies as long as your sonogram shows they are above 500grams. Zack scanned at 550g but was actually born at 680grams do that definitely helped them intubate him!

It was so scary as we were given every horrible statistic possible about the chances of him even living past the delivery (I delivered vaginally) to the chances of them being able to fit a tube down his throat (to help him breathe since at that point the lungs are not fully developed) to the chances of him having cerebral palsy or a brain bleed.

We prayed and prayed and prayed and we are so blessed to say that there are no lasting effects or issues for Zack other than possibly needing glasses when he's older! Our hospital has used our story many times to get funding for their NICU to work on micro preemies and we keep in touch with them all of the time to provide before and after photos.

I'm not saying everything will be fine every time, im now just an advocate that at least doctors should TRY to intervene at 23 weeks. In fact out main NICU Doctor left his previous hospital because they would not allow help before 24 weeks as he is very interested in the smallest babies. He also said many studies are being done to now change the viability date to 23 weeks so who knows!!


----------



## Jlou89

Cupcake what a lovely bump pic!
Bselck hope you little man continues sleeping in his own bed! My daughters 5 and will still occasionally get in our bed! My two are still arguing with me as I speak! 
Hope all you lovelies have had a nice weekend! 
I'm off to bed once the kids give in! I'm exhausted! Xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

BSelck, what an amazing story. Thank goodness that you gave birth at a hospital that would intervene x


----------



## lucy_x

Bselck - heres to hoping your little man stays in his own bed! - I still have a 3yo and a 6yo in my bed and its driving me berserk, my oh has slept on the sofa for bloody ages and frankly I miss my space. were getting them new fun bunk beds in the next week or so, so I'm hoping and praying that they decide its not to scary to stay in theyre own room. they were both fine until we were burgled a year or so back, but it out the fear into them and sleep has been an issue since!

have no felt any movement since 20 week scan here, however tonight have felt a few definite kicks tonight! - I hate anterior placenta, I feel like I'm missing so much but with any luck I will start to feel some really decent kicks soon!

and here is my 21 week bump picture! - excuse my filthy filthy mirror I didn't realise it was that disgusting until after I had edited the pic! iv suddenly popped and am no longer hiding the baby bulge!
 



Attached Files:







14516392_1317161351630281_4075893255218325837_n.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TTC74

Nice baby bumps ladies! 

AFM - DH and I went on a little trip this weekend to shop. After two hours my back was killing me! It's ridiculous how quickly this LO has started weighing on my back!


----------



## Vankiwi

BSelck that's amazing! So glad you were at that hospital!


----------



## Jlou89

Having really bad pains in my bump,
Especially when walking I get a stitch type pain, My backs killing too! Anyone had anything similar? X


----------



## Jami888

Wow what an amazing story....I can only hope that if something like that would happen to me my dr would go the distance to make sure my baby had a fighting chance. 

Yes I have been having those pains. Feels like my uterus is stretching or being pulled. It lasts too. Not the typical quick pain. It hurts and worries me. Also my back feels like it has a pinched nerve. Cant lay flat on the floor.


----------



## Jlou89

Aww glad I'm not the only one! Used the Doppler and found little mana he straight away and he's been kicking quiet high compared to normal! I'm worried my body will let me down again! 2 more weeks to viability! 
I hope if any of us where to go through that our doctors would give our baby's a fighting chances! Xx


----------



## Jami888

Man girls I'm really struggling. I don't know what to do. They cut my hours at work and I'm not getting along with a coworker. I don't know if I should just hold out til baby is born, or if I should look for another job. I mean I can't imagine going to interviews with a big belly and them asking me what I'll do when the baby is born??? I mean obviously I'd need time off. But I'm sure they won't like that. Should I just hang on where I am and then quit here when she gets here? Then look for something else? But ugh....to stay here 4 more months is dreadful.


----------



## Jlou89

How do you know if the pains are streching, something to worry about or just wind pains! I've been woken up with sharp pains either side of my bump! I've also got a Uti! So many things could be causing me to be uncomfortable when do I need to worry! It's stressing me out!


----------



## EverythingXd

Wow Bselck, your little guy is a proper fighter! I thought my friend's daughter being born at 28 weeks was a miracle but 23 weeks, that's something else! What you must have gone through... so glad your little man has done so well!

Cupcake and Lucy, love your bump pics. Lucy I had to giggle, so glad I'm not the only one with dirty mirror syndrome :haha:

Jami, that's a tough one. Could they separate you and your colleague, or is it a small place?

Jlou, ouchy :wacko: Pains on both sides of your bump sound likely to be stretching pains. I'm sure your UTI can't be helping things, so let's hope that gets cleared up real soon. If you're still worried, I'd get in touch with your doc / midwife to talk it over to check they think it's normal pregnancy stuff. 

Hope you are all doing great. I sat and wrote out much longer replies yesterday morning and then managed to delete it all, doh!


----------



## Jlou89

Everything I saw my GP who is sure it's just side effects from infection! My anxiety has hit an all time low! My OH is normally really supportive but is being really distant which he does when he has a lot on his mind! He's works been slow(self employed) we are trying to move and making sure baby stays happy and healthy as well as keeping the kids settled and in a routine is tough!
I've been really worrying about everything even things that I'm pretty sure people will think I'm crazy about!!


----------



## floridamomma

Glad to see good updates. Huge hurricane headed to the east coast of Florida. We are on the west but still suppose to get lots of rain winds, hoping it doesn't make landfall as its suppose to be catastrophic. Supposed to start really getting here over night. Hoping I can sleep at all. Keep us all in your prayers. Haiti has been devastated, Bahamas being hit now.


----------



## TTC74

I'm in central Florida west of Daytona. Hope all goes well.


----------



## floridamomma

Ttc glad you are inland. This is much more nerve wracking being pregnant. I've not seen a serious storm like this in years. Stay safe!


----------



## TTC74

I agree. DH had to run to Daytona to board up his mom's house. He's promised to be back in the morning before the storm hits, but I'm really distraught about it.


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies! 

Thank you so much for the prayers and well wishes for my son! His story is nothing short of a miracle and I will always cherish every moment with him!

Speaking of 23 weeks... I'm about 5 days away from when I had Zack and thank God I had a cervical length check today which allowed for a transvaginal scan as well as a quick regular sonogram on baby! I was so nervous and anxiety ridden this morning that I was nauseous and had convinced myself it was a sign of preterm labor! Nope! Everything looks great! Cervix is still long and closed, my fluid is at 17cm (which they said normal is 8-20 so I def have enough fluid and nothing is leaking!) Heartbeat was 157bpm, and we got some more pictures! 

Baby is head down again and when she had me push (while checking my cervical length they have you push to see how your cervix reacts to pressure and if it shortens) his head was right up against it! So crazy to see how something so big will soon be going down that little tunnel!! 

The doctor in the end was happy with my appointment and Results and said I should be pregnant for much longer! It was so good to hear and such a relief!

As for all the ladies in Florida! Please be careful and stay safe! Sending my prayers!

Talk to you all soon! I will try and post a new baby pic from today's scan later on!!


----------



## EverythingXd

Bselck, that's great news! :happydance: You must be so relieved. Looking forward to pic.

Florida and TTC, that must be so scary! We've never had anything like that in the UK, it all seems to be getting so much more extreme as the years go by and global warming continues. Wishing you all stay safe :hugs:

Jlou, do you have people other than OH for support? Is there anything else you can usually do to help manage your anxiety? This is such a stressful time, particularly for us ladies who are pregnant after loss. I hope you are getting support (of course you know we're here for you but it's not the same as irl support) :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Bselck I'm glad you were in the best place at the best time and your son is do if amazing! Even more glad you got reassurance that your lo is snug and everything seems to be doing well. I can't imagine your worry as this time has approached, but you are doing well and I pray your pregnancy continues that way. 

Jlou I know it's not easy to deal with all the anxieties. Rather others thing it makes sense it not isn't important. I used to deal with severe crippling anxiety after #3 and it took a while to get over. Now I do have to stop my mind from going in that direction at times. I would talk to someone if it's getting to be a lot to handle for you. Sometimes it helps just to get it out. 

Everything thank you. It's a beautiful place to live but can be dangerous at times. This is the 2nd major one and there is another tropical storm brewing out there at this moment. 

Ttc I hope he gets back soon and safely. I'm up can't sleep because I'm nervous and so grateful thAt it hasn't made landfall. I didn't know you were so close! We stYed in keystone heights about 1hr from st Augustine on our baby moon. We are about 1-2 1/2 hours from central Florida. Maybe we can have a meet up one day.


----------



## Jojojojo76

That is great news BSelck. You must be so relieved.

Jlou, sorry to hear about your anxiety. You know that we are always here for you.

And really glad to hear the ladies in Florida are doing ok. Stay safe! 

Things are ticking along with me. Still waiting for my belly to pop &#128563; So not in maternity clothes yet. Feeling generally ok and a bit more relaxed now I can feel the baby move more and I'm nearly at 24 weeks!


----------



## floridamomma

Double post


----------



## floridamomma

Jami are they finish to provide leave for you where you are now? If so I'd follow chain of command(if it's a job you want to keep) and speak to the person you have an issue with, then, supervisor etc... I won't get paid because I'm per diem but knowing for sure I have job to go back to should I want it is a good feeling. 

Jojo- I'm sure you'll pop soon. Some people never bed maternity clothes(lucky! Lol). Viability a week away! So exciting!


----------



## Jami888

No leave....no benefits no paid time off. I'm actually expected to come back for 12 hours a week....2 weeks after the baby is born or I'll need to be replaced. My husband hates that job...but doesn't want me to not work you know??? I actually have an interview for a mostly work from home job today....so hopefully I get it!!!


----------



## busytulip

Jlou I hope you've seen some decent viewings this week. 

Jlou and Jami~ I get those same sort of pains. RLP (round ligament pains). My OB suggested a support band and I remembered that helped for a little while last time. Usually though I end up on my arms and knees bent over like a cat just to drop the heaviness a bit. It can get very uncomfortable, almost unbearable pain to where I can't even stand. Sorry you're dealing with this as well.

Jami I hope the interview goes/has gone well. It would be really hard to continue wanting to work in that sort of environment, but I totally get needing to keep a job for the income.

Bselck very sorry to hear about the child support battle, I hope that it doesn't drag on and the courts quickly order in your favour. Praying this LO of yours decides to stay snuggled in for quite a bit longer than your little man did. :hugs: Super happy that your appointment was good in that respect :D

Super cute bump cupcake! V-day tomorrow!! :dance:

Lucy I hope your littles aren't scared and end up loving their new bunk beds. Beautiful bump! And totally agree with your dirty mirror making me feel less neurotic about my own :blush:

Happy 20 weeks TTC! Praying for your hubby's safety while traveling back home. :hugs:

Van nearly 27 weeks! How are you feeling?

Aww Everything that sucks when you've got a long reply lined up and it gets deleted. :( How are your LO's taking to becoming older siblings?

Florida and TTC I'm glad you guys are doing okay so far. We have family along the coast that has been evacuated. Feeling terrible for those smaller island countries, especially Haiti, as if they need more to happen :cry:

Jojo I had a very tall thin friend who you couldn't even tell was pregnant with either of her 2 until she was about ready to give birth, and even then she only looked like 4-5 months along. Just relish in the fact that you've not had to spend loads of $$$ on pricey maternity wear. Glad to see you're feeling more at ease now that movements are more clear.

Hope all our ladies are doing well.


----------



## busytulip

AFM: Doing okay, still loads busy keeping up with all the kids' activities. I seem to have a small bleed for about 2 days out of the week. It'll start, I'll put my feet up as much as possible, it'll ease for a few days, and then repeat. Thankfully I've not been overly anxious about it.

We've been putting together ideas for our announcement, which I think we'll do after my appt. next week depending on what the OB has to say. Otherwise we'll wit to share until after our next scan at 28ish weeks.

I ended up having a bad fall last night. We were having some severe storms and I went to put the bins out at the curb. I ended up tripping forward falling on my knees, smashed my face and hands into the bin. Super graceful, thankfully other than a few abrasions on my face everything else was fine. I caught myself just so that I didn't hit my bump at all.


----------



## lucy_x

Oh no busy :hugs: bet that hurt! So glad you didn't land on bump though! Still what an awful accident, iv definitely become more wobbly on my feet and can imagine myself falling but haven't managed to do it yet thankfully!

Felt baby kick (from the outside today!) finally!!!


----------



## Jami888

Wow busy be careful!!!! I was putting kids bunk bed together last night...alone...stupid I know and I felt this weird kinda of tearing pain across my abdomen. I panicked and sat down. No bleeding or anything since and Luka is kicking away so I guess everything's ok? 

Interview went good....but of course I had to tell I'm pregnant. But it's 8 hours a week in office and 12 hours at home so I convinced them I'm the perfect candidate for the work from home part...and the 8 hours a week at the office would be like a mini vacay for me lol. There were others there being interviewed though....not preggo....so im hopeful but not confident. 

Also noticed my little man's belly button was sticking out today. Made a last min Dr appt...and he has a hernia &#128546; so now we are being referred to a surgeon. Hopefully he doesn't need surgery and if he does I hope they schedule it for now and not around time baby is due.


----------



## EverythingXd

Jojo I'm so jealous of you not needing maternity clothes yet! I totally popped a couple of weeks ago and feel massive already. Slightly worried about more saggy skin and stretch marks, but my clubbing and crop top days are over anyway! :haha:

Busy, can't wait to hear how you announce :flower: Sorry to hear about your fall, sounds ouchy but thank goodness bump ok. 
Boys talk about the baby a lot! DS1 tells me about 5 times a day how massive my bump is, and "how big will baby be in 2/10/20 days" questions. DS2 leans over and kisses bump, both very cute. OH has noticed DS2 getting a bit clingy with me so is worried how he'll react when baby comes. He said he couldn't remember what DS1 was like when we had DS2... I reminded him DS1 completely rejected me, wouldn't let me do anything and became a total daddy's boy. OH said "oh yeah, that didn't last long!" - DS1 is my little mummy's boy again haha! :haha:
How has your family taken to your baby news?

Jami, that job sounds ideal, I really hope you get it. Sorry to hear about your boy's hernia, I agree let's hope surgery not needed but if they do need to intervene let's hope it gets done sharpish.

Lucy, aah such a lovely moment feeling baby from the outside! :cloud9: That pesky placenta couldn't stay in the way for much longer!

Hope all you other ladies are doing great xx


----------



## Jlou89

Oh busy im so sorry to hear about your fall, glad bump was ok! Has your midwife said why you might be having bleeds or isit because your doing to much!!
Jami really hope you get the job, sounds ideal! Can't believe you would be expected to go back to work so quickly! 
Everything my two are the same everything is for the baby and they keep saying he's going to be big! They have felt him now which they love! It's so nice that they are so excited about it! 
Ahh yay Lucy for feeling bub from the outside it's such a lovely feeling! 
Jojo definitly make the most of not needing maternity clothes! I was like that with my daughter then ballooned about 26 weeks!

And seen a few houses nothing that is great! Going to keep looking! Fingers crossed! 
I've been having trouble at work too, more with the senior team!, they treat me like I'm invisible! They have got someone already who will take over from me! I'm training him but he doesn't like listening and I think it's because I'm a woman! Grrrr! Xx


----------



## Jlou89

Oh busy im so sorry to hear about your fall, glad bump was ok! Has your midwife said why you might be having bleeds or isit because your doing to much!!
Jami really hope you get the job, sounds ideal! Can't believe you would be expected to go back to work so quickly! 
Everything my two are the same everything is for the baby and they keep saying he's going to be big! They have felt him now which they love! It's so nice that they are so excited about it! 
Ahh yay Lucy for feeling bub from the outside it's such a lovely feeling! 
Jojo definitly make the most of not needing maternity clothes! I was like that with my daughter then ballooned about 26 weeks!

And seen a few houses nothing that is great! Going to keep looking! Fingers crossed! 
I've been having trouble at work too, more with the senior team!, they treat me like I'm invisible! They have got someone already who will take over from me! I'm training him but he doesn't like listening and I think it's because I'm a woman! Grrrr! Xx


----------



## Jlou89

Had another scan today! Baby is growing lovely and my cervix is longer than last time, so the progesterone must be working &#9786;&#65039;&#128153;


----------



## EverythingXd

Jlou89 said:


> Had another scan today! Baby is growing lovely and my cervix is longer than last time, so the progesterone must be working &#9786;&#65039;&#128153;

Jlou that's great news! So happy for you! :happydance:

Good luck setting up some more house viewings x


----------



## Jlou89

Thanks everything that is something that isn't going so well! Fingers crossed something will be sorted by the end of the week! X


----------



## Jlou89

I keep having really horrible nightmare! Any of you ladies had anything similar?


----------



## TTC74

I'm having vivid dreams which are frequently nightmares. Dr says that vivid dreams are normal in pregnancy and the nightmares are due to anxiety (which is also common in pregnancy).


----------



## BSelck24

Jlou89 said:


> Had another scan today! Baby is growing lovely and my cervix is longer than last time, so the progesterone must be working &#9786;&#65039;&#128153;

Jlou!! That is amazing news!! :happydance:


----------



## Jami888

This is terrible and I hate to admit it...im not having nightmares...but dreams of my exes!!!! its terrible...id never share that out loud. my husband is great but when im pregnant sex is always on he back burner. I know hes nervous about "hurting" the baby, or we just cant get in a good position because of the bump...but when any other time we have a very healthy sexual appetite...then I get pregnant and it becomes scarce...I cant help but have those dreams. I just always hope that I never talk in my sleep lol. :blush:


----------



## Jlou89

I've had mostly nightmares! About being under attack! Partner being in a car accident or the kids being kidnapped! But I've had some of those dreams, not my ex in them tho just people I know, people I'd never think about like that ever! Hopefully it's just hormones! Xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

No nightmares for me but lots of unbroken sleep and trouble getting back to sleep once I have woken up. We are trying to get our 4 year old out of nappies at night so are having to wake him up regularly for trips to the toilet. Can't remember the last night I had a good nights sleep. Keep telling myself it will be good practice for when the baby comes! &#128564;&#128564;


----------



## Jojojojo76

Jami888 said:


> This is terrible and I hate to admit it...im not having nightmares...but dreams of my exes!!!! its terrible...id never share that out loud. my husband is great but when im pregnant sex is always on he back burner. I know hes nervous about "hurting" the baby, or we just cant get in a good position because of the bump...but when any other time we have a very healthy sexual appetite...then I get pregnant and it becomes scarce...I cant help but have those dreams. I just always hope that I never talk in my sleep lol. :blush:

Can see why you haven't shared this with your husband &#128521;


----------



## EverythingXd

Yeeeah, I'm viable!!! :happydance: Happy 24 weeks to me! I took a celebratory 24 week bump pic this morning, attached :flower:
 



Attached Files:







gAjdieV.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jami888

Yes jojojo....ive decided it should be my little secret and not dinner conversation lol


----------



## TTC74

Probably wise, Jami! I can relate to some degree. While I'm not having dreams of exes, I am having sex dreams. When I dream, it's either a nightmare or a sex dream. Weird but true!


----------



## Jlou89

I've just been to the toilet and when I wiped I had abit of blood! I've been irratated because of the pessaries so don't know if it's because of that or something else to worry about! I can feel baby moving! Just worried it might be something to do with my placenta! X


----------



## floridamomma

Jlou maybe ring ob?


----------



## BSelck24

Jlou- rest and up, call your OB and keep us updated!

Everything- Happy V-day!! How exciting! And I love your bump pic!! So cute!!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Hope everything is ok Jlou x

And congrats everything on V-day! Lovely bump &#128512;


----------



## cupcake23

Hope you're ok jlou. 

Lovely bump pic everything. 

No sex dreams for me... No real sex actually :haha:


----------



## Jlou89

Got checked out! Everything seems ok! They don't know what caused it! It stopped as quick as it started, baby is kicking loads so hopefully all will continue to be ok xx

Happy v day everything, what a lovely bump pic!


----------



## floridamomma

Hope all is well. Went for our 24 week visit with scan. Baby is within 2 weeks of dates everywhere except arms and legs still. She's about 3 weeks behind there. Tech talked to us this time and said everything else is perfect and beautiful. Heart, brain, chest, abdomen all measure well plus with good genetic results doesn't look like dwarfism also her fingers seem proportioned to a normal sized child so they think she'll be a itty bitty one like her mom and dad. We do have to have growth scans at every appt. ob said he isn't worried at all but since we had the us and the numbers are off he's obligated to perform growth scans at every appt now. So all seems well. A little nervous. Severe headaches o this end. Put down our golden after discovering cancer Tuesday. From Sunday not feeling good to Wednesday gone, now dh's grandma was given just a few days to live so been a little stressful. Sorry for not chekcing in. Glad to see you all do if well and reaching viability. :hugs: will check in when I can
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TTC74

Sorry to hear about your golden and dh's grandma, Florida but glad baby looks good!


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh so glad everything was perfect! I'm surer she's just a dainty little girl! Glad your at viability! 
O no so sorry must be so stressful, look after yourself and check in soon! Xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

Take care Florida during this stressful time. Lovely scan pic, that is good you will get regular growth checks just to keep an eye on things. Congrats on reaching 24 weeks x


----------



## floridamomma

Gram has passed on not too long after posting yesterday. I'm so tired guys. I'm mentally and spiritually drained and tired. Sending love as i will probably be off a few days. Trying not to over stress baby and myself.


----------



## Jojojojo76

So sorry Florida. Thinking about you xx


----------



## Jlou89

Thinking of you Florida! Take care of yourself x


----------



## cupcake23

Thinking of you Florida, sorry for your loss x


----------



## lucy_x

Sorry for your loss Florida :hugs:


----------



## EverythingXd

Florida so sorry for your loss. Take care :hugs: xx


----------



## busytulip

Jami any news on how the interview went? Hope your little guys' referral for the surgeon has come through.

Everything...oh yes the rejection once a new little arrives. I'm sure our youngest will be giving me the cold shoulder as well. I hope I'm wrong, she seems to really love babies-hopefully she still feels the same way. I think it's adorable that both of your boys are so loving towards your bump. <3 Love your celebratory V-day bump btw!!

Jlou the bleeds have a lot to do with me having complete previa. Any news on the housing situation? I'm sorry that you aren't being treated well at work. Does it worry you that they've found your replacement so early already? Glad the progesterone is doing what it's supposed to. And Happy early V-day!!

Jojo good luck with the night time training. It's amazing how different kids respond to different tactics...and some just need more time. Hope it's going well for you.

Florida glad everything checked out well for baby and that she's just a little on the petite side. Continued prayers for you my friend, very sorry for your losses :hugs:

How is everyone getting on?

I've not been having nightmares or sex dreams, but I do have those vivid weird dreams. I'm also dealing with restless legs...not the God-awful cramps, more like a tingly "bugs are crawling all over me" feeling. Similar to when your legs have gone to sleep and you go to stand up and they start stinging. It's been really awful trying to get to sleep. The only thing that helps is jumping in the shower and basically burning that feeling away.

Here was my V-day bump
 



Attached Files:







24wksbnb.jpg
File size: 263.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BSelck24

Busy- great V-day pic! My V-day is tomorrow and I cannot wait!!

Here is a pic of my cousins and I from Saturday when I threw her baby shower! I am the one on the left @ nearly 24 weeks, my cousin in the middle (whose shower it was) is 31 weeks along, and my cousin on the right is almost 20 weeks along!

I had them do an extra heartbeat check for me at my last progesterone shot appointment for reassurance and everything was great! Still in the high 150's!!

Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## BSelck24

Sorry here is the picture!...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## busytulip

Lovely pic! You all carry very well, must be in the genes!
Glad that you were able to get that reassurance. Happy (nearly) V-day!!! :dance:


----------



## Jlou89

Aww lovely V-day pic busy what. Lovely bump! We view a house last week and met the landlord yesterday so hoping to hear today! 
Work has been horrendous, its not that they have already got in my replacement I knew I would have to train somebody up, especially since my manager is new and hasn't got to grips with everything on the dept yet. But I'm trying to train him and he seems to have trouble with listening to women! I can't physically show him at the moment either so that's not helping I think he just sees it as me not doing anything! 

Lovely pic bselck! Glad everything was well with little ones heartbeat! Happy V-day for tomorrow! 

I'm at the hospital this morning for
My gtt and was meant to see my consultant but they booked my in for am and his clinic is pm and full! So I've got another trip back up here Monday!

Hope everyone is still doing well and growing! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Jojojojo76

Happy V-day Busy!! Amazing bump pictures Busy and BSelck &#128512; Two days for me until V-day!! Get to listen to the babies heartbeat tomorrow as I have a midwife appointment in the morning. Can't wait!


----------



## Jlou89

So we have been accepted for the house we wanted but because my partner is self employed they want us to have a guarantor who earns £68,000! Our dads are both retired so don't earn that but have property and the only person that earns Nearly that high is my brother who earns £50,000! So stressful!!


----------



## floridamomma

Viability bump. 24+4

Growth scan update. Baby is overall about 2 weeks smaller than she should be. No big deal as this is normal (+/- 2 weeks is within normal limits). Her weight 15oz is that of a 22 weeker but again that's ok. The only issue that we are having (still) is that her arms and legs are consistently measuring about 2 1/2-3 weeks small. All genetics came back normal and every other part of her anatomy is normal as well(heart, chest, abdomen, spine, kidneys, etc), so they don't think it's any sort of dwarfism. Even her fingers appear to be normal in size (she has the cutest fingers). They are assuming(adding in our genetics) that she will be short and just have arms and legs that are a little shorter(basically she'll be stubby). Just like her dad, and aunts, and grandma. Ob has advised us not to worry at all he doesn't even want us to go to a specialist. We'll do growth scans at every appt(he said we have to because once the numbers are off they have to monitor growth and we get to see baby more.) other than that she is beautiful and healthy. And we are grateful.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## floridamomma

Her last skin
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## busytulip

Gorgeous bump and scan florida. How are you holding up otherwise?

Jojo fx'd for a great appt.

Jlou that is really unfortunate about needing a guarantor, so does this mean you are still on the hunt?

Happy V-day Bselck!! :wohoo:

Anyone else getting BH's/contractions?


----------



## Jlou89

Because my other half is self employed it'll mean we will need a guarantor whereever! We have uncles that earn that but they aren't the helpful type! 
Our car was broken into last night and all OH tools stolen! What's the saying "if it rain it pours" I'm not going to stress tho, baby is happily kicking away right now! Xx


----------



## cupcake23

Sorry to hear that jlou, so frustrating. Hope things start getting better for you both.

Gorgeous bump Florida, glad baby is doing well. 

Anyone else's oh annoying them, it's not his fault but man... If looks could kill :haha:


----------



## Jami888

good evening ladies.

great bump pics to you all!!! i cant believe we are all so far along and most of us have hit v-day!! so exciting.

sorry been MIA. we were in Houston on a ranch with family and absolutely no signal for the week. they did throw me a surprise baby shower though. ive never had one so that was sweet. makes it even more real im going to be a mommy of 3. 

ive finally started craving things. gotta be careful. feel like I could balloon up fast. needed a blueberry muffin last night so my sweet dh ran to Walmart and got me a whole tray of them lol. I can tell hes finally getting excited about baby too. which is such a relief after the horrible 3 months of gender disappointment and rejection i had to take from him.

also hubby and I finally DTD. idk whats been up with us...but I think us not doing it was driving me extra crazy. :wacko: so now instead of driving me nuts by looking at him....im all into him thinking hes so cute and wanting him. oh the joys of pregnancy. 

we are also in a semi stressful situation as far as housing. lease is ending now January 31st, but have to give notice before November 30 if were going to move or not. weve decided to wait one more year to buy a house but its hard to find a new house to rent 2 months before you need to rent it. our place is just a little too small. we could make it work im sure for one more year since baby would be so small...but it would not be ideal. id love one extra bedroom. oh well. god has a plan. i just need to enjoy the ride. 

I have another scan Thursday morning. 24 weeks today. going to check on placenta previa and make sure baby is growing since im back on lovenox. cant wait. love seeing my little bean.


----------



## BSelck24

Florida- great bump pic! Glad the doctors are so reassuring!!

Jlou- so sorry about the housing situation and the tools!! Ugh!

Jami- what an update! So sweet with the surprise baby shower! We've officially hit V-day!! And my next scan is on Thursday as well! So glad your DH has come around and been supportive and you guys are back on the intimacy level! It is truly such a big deal! 

Also I am so with you on the cravings lately!! They've just started for me as well but are definitely more sweet cravings than I've had this whole pregnancy- and starting to have this Halloween candy everywhere is not helping!!

Talk yo you all soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Jojojojo76

V day for me today as well. Yippee!


----------



## lucy_x

I always thought v-day was 26 weeks?! If not i'm nearly there too!

Iv horrendous cystitis :( I can barley move. Nothing showed in my urine tho so iv not been given anything to help, I'm drinking masses but only passing tiny amount of urine. 
My OH is driving me mad too, I find him really irritating recently, poor man.

Saw the mw yesterday for a blood pressure check and we heard babys heartbeat <3 still at 150 so lovely and strong, feeling much more movement too, even if the majority is her kicking ne in the cervix! Haha


----------



## cupcake23

Lucy have you tried sodium citrate? I've heard it's really good for relieving symptoms of cystitis x


----------



## TTC74

I am in significant pain today - abdominal and back. It just came on me. I went to the dr and all looks well with my cervix and baby is doing fine in there (they did a scan). It looks like a pretty bad UTI. Thank goodness for that! Still, I'm hurting pretty bad. I hate to complain after everything I've been through to get here, but this pregnancy stuff is hard work!


----------



## Jlou89

I've had the worst day at work! Someone made a comment that I'm
useless because I'm pregnant every year referring to me having a miscarriage and now being pregnant again! 
I am so angry! I've told my manager that someone needs to deal with it (I'm off now for 2 weeks) I'm not overly convinced that anything will be done apart from him being told he can't say things like that! He also comments about another colleagues weight! He is a horrible person xx


----------



## Jami888

TTC I have been having weird abdominal pain too. I thought maybe it was stretching but now that you say that I may ask my dr tomorrow at my scan about a possible UTI.

JLOU that is horrible! some girl I hate here at work will tattle on me all the time and try to get me in trouble...then when I confront her about it and ask her to talk to me if she has a problem with me, she looks at someone else...in front of me...and says "i cant talk to her, shes pregnant. I don't want to be responsible for getting her upset". wth??? hello im right here! ugh...I feel your pain girl. I don't like the way people at work look at pregnancy like a nuisance.


----------



## EverythingXd

Beautiful bump pics ladies, and I'm loving all the viable posts! All of us will be there in a little over 2 weeks... wow! :happydance:

Jami, so pleased to read that your OH is more on board now, things sound great between you. I'm afraid I'm in the "my OH is irritating" camp :haha: It's probably my fault as I just don't feel like DTD, mainly because I've got some stupid idea in my head that I could get an infection and it could harm baby :shrug: I'm sure things will pick up again when we've had the baby.

I'm in a bit of a lull at the moment, just waiting for my next scan at 28 weeks. I've then got quite a lot to keep me occupied before my due date, with 4 baby scans, both DS' birthdays (DS1 in Nov, DS2 in Jan), and Xmas. I've also got GT test in a month, and a scan to check damage from 3rd degree tear from DS2 birth (this is so they can tell me if they recommend going for CS this time). I'd rather have another natural birth, but not if it will leave me incontinent.

Can't believe I'm thinking ahead to the birth! Is anyone else?


----------



## busytulip

Hey ladies, I'm reading just not up for posting. I'm sorry. This time last year was really difficult. I'm sure you all understand.

Very sorry to those of you having issues at work.

Jami and Jlou I pray you ladies are able to find suitable housing very soon.

Congrats to those ladies who've achieved V-day.

Hope you're all feeling well and having a great week.


----------



## floridamomma

:hugs: busy. Same here. Funeral for grams was yesterday, car accident today. Just trying to stay calm. Am caught up on everyone but just needing some time to relax.


----------



## busytulip

Car accident?
Hope the funeral wasn't too emotional, especially for your OH. :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks busy. Someone ran a stop sign. God was with us as it should've been worse. Very grateful just worn out.


----------



## busytulip

Glad you're okay. 

Cupcake weve hit Double Digits :dance:

Any plans for the weekend ladies?


----------



## Jlou89

Of course busy we are all here if you need a chat! 
Oh Florida i hope the funeral went as well as it could have! Glad your ok after your accident! 

Hope the rest of you ladies are all ok!

Off to my brothers wedding tomorrow! I look and feel like a whale in my dress, but everyone will be drunk before I know it! Baby boy is kicking loads and is a proper little acrobat! The kids love feeling him move! Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Jlou I bet you look amazing! Those kicks are still magical aren't they? Tears me up every time. 

Big test Wednesday for school. So funny walk of around the unit with this belly in front of me. I set something on the water fountain yesterday and jumped when the water started shooting out. My belly had turned it on and I didn't realize it :haha:. I still have days where I am in denial but I'm always thankful. I'll have 99 days left on Tuesday so that's really exciting. Have to follow up in the next week or two from the accident but Zuri seems to be doing ok.

So glad to see all doing well. We are truly getting there. Am i the only one itching to hurry up and eat for thanksgiving because I want to put up Christmas stuff. I'm really in the spirit this year.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Sorry to hear about your car accident Florida, glad you are ok. Good luck with your test.

I know where you are coming from Busy. It's nearly a year since my missed miscarriage. Feeling very grateful to be pregnant right now but nothing will replace the babies we have lost xx

Have a great time at the wedding Jlou. sure you look fantastic x

I'm counting down til Xmas as well, mainly because I will have two weeks off work and really looking forward to the break!


----------



## TTC74

Florida - glad you're okay after the accident and sorry to hear you had to attend a funeral. 

Loving all the bump pics! 

AFM - I spent Friday night in the hospital. Baby is fine, but I had severe back pain that was the result of a swollen vein off my kidney. They aren't sure if I had a kidney stone that was passing or if the swelling was pregnancy related. Either way, it hurt like crazy. I'm happy to say I'm feeling much better now with orders to stay very, very hydrated.


----------



## Jami888

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Had my 24 weeks scan on thursday. No more placenta previa. :happydance: it has to be 2.5cm away to do natural birth and mine is now 3cm! I'm so happy. Also baby is measuring perfectly and Dr. Says I can stop shots at next 28 week appt if she still measures fine. 

I am also super excited for Christmas. That's my favorite holiday. On Thanksgiving night after we clean up dinner, our tradition is to put the tree up with the kids. They love it. Also it'll be my last Christmas with just my 2 babies, so that is kinda sentimental. They are best buds and I wonder what this baby will do to their relationship.


----------



## lucy_x

ttc - that sounds awful! hope your not in to much pain now :hugs:

jami - glad your previa has gone! - that's excellent news

afm - I hit 24 weeks today!, cant believe how quickly these weeks have gone!


----------



## Jlou89

Haha Florida I was a witness at my brothers wedding and the photographer told me to move on for a photo and my bump got the bride &#128514;&#128514; I forget it's there all time! Feeling the kicks are amazing I love it!

O no TTC that sounds terrible, I hope you feel better soon!

Oh yay Jami so glad you previa has gone!!

Had my 24 week scan yesterday! Baby is growing as he should be and my cervix is still firmly closed &#128513; Xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

That is great news Jlou!


----------



## Jlou89

Anyone having Braxton hicks! My bump feels uncomfortable, when baby moves it's a little painful low down! Not unbearable more just a dull ache! Can't remember if I felt Braxton hicks this early with the others xx


----------



## Jami888

Yes jlou....I've had BH since about 16 weeks this time. They are now kinda painful. I've also been having more abdominal pain and pubic bone pain than I remember with my other two. The pain takes my breath away sometimes. Her movements do kinda stab me as well and a hard kick can hurt. 

Also does anyone have a racing heart? It's been bothering me the past few days. I can't figure out if it's more blood pumping, or if I'm having an anxiety attack.


----------



## lucy_x

Braxton Hicks and racing heart for me here! Sometimes I'm really really breathless, I don't remeber it with my last two but I'd also forgotten how often I need to visit the loo too, so obviously I'm just forgetful.

On another side note, my grandmother has found a lump in her breast, she's had a scan and mammogram done and they have also found swollen lymph nodes, she doesn't get the results until Monday but it's really weighing on me. She's 93, and been my absolute rock, she's the pillar of the family and one of the only things to hold us all together....I know she's old etc, but the last thing I ever want for her at this stage of life is the big 'C'.....keep her in your thoughts girls please :(


----------



## TTC74

I'll be praying for your mom, Lucy. 

I had my level 2 ultrasound today, and my little girl was so active they could barely get done what they needed to get done! In sum, though, they said she was perfect. Measuring within 2 days of my due date. 1 lb 3 ozs.
 



Attached Files:







Bella 23 Weeks.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jlou89

Thinking of your grandmother Lucy, and of course you! 

Ahh yay TTC so happy everything was well with your girl! What a lovely scan pic!

Jami and Lucy Im glad it's not just me, when he kicks low down it really hurts sometimes! I'm happy for it to hurt as long as he's ok! I get a racing heart and every time I have my blood pressure checked my pulse is high, they never seem overly worried tho! Xx


----------



## lucy_x

I'm so fucking sick of this anterior placenta and all the worry it brings. I had literally a week of being able to feel her with my hand, she must have changed position again because even now lying down I don't feel her, just the odd movement maybe in the evening....I just want to feel reassured, not wonder if iv actually felt her move today :(


----------



## Jami888

Awe lucy I'm so sorry. That must be so nerve wracking and drive you crazy


----------



## Jlou89

Ahh Lucy must be so worrying, my sister in law has had the same she is 35 weeks now and feels her move more now but still not loads! 
Im really struggling to think of names this time round! I have Lenny and Maisy and just can't think of a boys name i love! X


----------



## busytulip

Sorry ladies, the ads are so annoying that it makes it hard to keep up from my phone and I've only been checking in when I can on my lap top.

Happy 23 weeks TTC! Hope that you are feeling better and have been able to keep up with fluid demands. Lovely scan pic! Glad she's looking just perfect <3

Jami so glad that your 24 weeks scan went well and the previa isn't an issue anymore.

Jlou yay for a great scan and even sweeter for a well-behaved cervix :dance: We're struggling with middle names, totally feel ya there. 

lucy prayers over the results of your Grandmother's tests on Monday :hugs:
Sorry that anterior placenta of yours is causing such worry. It must be very worrying, especially when you have so much other stress on your shoulders.

It seems surreal that we're all inching closer to (or already in) the last trimester. <3


----------



## lucy_x

busytulip said:


> .
> 
> lucy prayers over the results of your Grandmother's tests on Monday :hugs:
> Sorry that anterior placenta of yours is causing such worry. It must be very worrying, especially when you have so much other stress on your shoulders.
> 
> It seems surreal that we're all inching closer to (or already in) the last trimester. <3

I think tbh Busy that I was just having a moment last night, I think everything had just become too much and I was using my placenta and restricted movement as an excuse for a good cry. As it turns out baby kept me awake most of the night and has happily kicked away all day. maybe I should moan more often? 

il be 25 weeks tomorrow! so very nearly third tri! - with my other two I didn't want pregnancy to end, but this time around I'm so unbelieveably anxious that everything is ok in there that I'm counting down the weeks! - and I cannot wait to see new baby photos from all of you girls!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Hi Lucy, totally get what you mean about counting down the days! Have had a horrible cold all week so this week has been a real struggle for me. My OH has gone to stay with a friend tonight and taken our LO so I can get some rest over the weekend. Feels surreal having the place to myself but I think the break will do me the world of good. 

My OH has picked a name he likes but it is very similar to the name of his best friends son, which I find a bit strange. He says that that isn't a problem though?!? He'd like the babies first name to be Ghanaian (where he is from) and she will have an English middle name which I get to pick. So far Rose and Maya are top of my list.

Didn't realise the third trimester starts at 28 weeks. Wow! We are nearly there ladies!!


----------



## TTC74

28 weeks? Wow, we really are getting close! 

Did I mention that the specialist I saw for the level 2 ultrasound said that they'd probably induce me if I got to 39 weeks so as not to push the envelope on my increased risk for GD or preeclampsia? (Advanced maternal age). I must admit that I was kind of happy to hear that I'll have her in my arms a week early!


----------



## busytulip

I'm feeling the same lucy. Not that I'm wishing this pregnancy away, just would love this LO in my arms. At this point I don't think you need any added excuses to cry, you're definitely due :hugs: Still hoping for the best news possible tomorrow.

Jojo I hope that you were able to get some much needed rest. Very sweet of OH to offer.

TTC I don't remember you mentioning it before. Is that more specifically for GD than AMA. I'm also considered advanced and hadn't been told to expect an earlier induction? Just curious.

Happy 26 weeks Jlou!

I always get slightly confused about when 3rd trimester starts. Different sites say different things, but my OB goes by 27 weeks and I just go along with that.

How is weight gain going for everyone?
I'm only up 1 lbs. from pre-pregnancy weight but I feel like I'm swelling a lot more at the end of the day.


----------



## TTC74

I haven't been diagnosed with GD (although I haven't been tested yet). The maternal fetal medicine specialist just said that the risks increase by the week. So, she wasn't interested in pushing the envelope. I had both my grown DDs at 39 weeks. So, I may well go into labor naturally by that time anyway!


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, sorry I'm not posting much. I only read on my phone and, as Busy said, the adverts are so annoying. I had 3 pop-up while I was trying to get logged in before even reading anything this time, and they often don't respond to being closed down so it takes a while to get rid ... annoying! 

I'm also counting down the days/weeks and don't feel 'safe.' I lay at night often wondering if I'm feeling enough movement, worrying that I'm not drinking enough, eating the right foods (but I'm still not!) etc. Roll on my next scan (10th Nov so getting there now). 

Lucy sorry to hear about your grandmother :hugs: Glad baby started moving more, it must be so wot trying when the movements are cushioned by the placenta.

I went into a local baby play/cafe this week and the lady who runs it said "oh your baby's back to back." I was amazed she could tell this from looking at me, but she said my bump is flat at the front. 

Jojo, I've also had a bad cold for a week or more, so feeling your pain. So nice of your OH to give you a break :hugs:

I'm 41 so also 'advanced maternal age' and I don't think they've said I'll be induced early, not that I remember anyway. I remember they don't like older mums going overdue because placenta can deteriorate, and I'd be open to an earlier induction too if they thought it was for the best.

Hope you ladies are doing good.


----------



## Jami888

Busy you've only gained 1lb???? I am 26 weeks tomorrow and have gained 15. Even my pre pregnancy "fat" clothes don't fit now. I hate maternity shirts though so I'm in alot of tshirts lately.


----------



## TTC74

Oh thank goodness you posted Jami! I, too, have gained 15 pounds.


----------



## busytulip

I lost over 10 lbs in the beginning, I've just managed to gain it back. 

Sorry you're still dealing with a cold everything.

I think it was USAFWIFE that asked earlier, but I'm curious did you ladies want me to start a FB group? I'd set it up as private and it would just be those of us who've been active here.

Happy Halloween to those that celebrate!


----------



## busytulip

My bump is huge, it even peeks through the bottom of my maternity shirts. If I could I'd live in hubby's tees and pajama bottoms. :haha:


----------



## TTC74

I'd love a FB group.


----------



## EverythingXd

I'd join a private FB group. It might kill the thread though but if all the regulars here join, it doesn't matter how we're communicating x

I've gained 15lbs too, or even a little more. Haven't weighed myself for a while. Ignorance is bliss lol.

My friend who is 2 weeks ahead of me had her 28 week midwife appointment on Friday and midwife said she was measuring 4 weeks behind. She had a growth scan today and baby is in 90th percentile! :lol:


----------



## lucy_x

My grandmother got her results, she has.confirmed breast cancer and cancerous cells inches armpit. So far two lymph nodes are also taken to it. She will have an appointment a week on Friday to discuss all her options. I feel ill for her :(

Iv also had vomiting and diarrhea bug which has made me feel like complete death, it really hasn't been a good last week :( 

On the bright side baby is still active, we saw the mw today and my BP is still behaving, I'm measuring bang on 25 weeks and have still only gained 3 lbs.

I'm sorry for the shit post. I love her so much. I just want the next couple of weeks to be other with, I'm praying she manages the treatment. I'm well aware of how draining radio/chemo therapy can be :(


----------



## lucy_x

Edit to add, I think a Facebook group would kill this thread. I know it seems odd but in a year or so to come il like to look back over this thread and read about everyone, I can't do that on Facebook. So it's a no from me :thumbup:


----------



## Jlou89

Sorry you are going through so much Lucy! Praying for your grandmother! 
I had a bug last week wasn't nice! Been to see the consultant today, they are happy with ll my cervical checks and il have no more of them but I will have 3 more growth scans 28w, 32w and then 36w! I'm also on the progesterone and aspirin until 36 weeks! The hospital have lost my GTT results somehow so will more than likely have to repleat that &#128557;
I'm really struggling to eat at the moment I feel hungry, eat loads and then feel like I'm going to explode! X


----------



## EverythingXd

Lucy, I'm so sorry :cry: I hope the treatment is not too rough on her and that it is successful. 

Jlou that's great news about your cervix. Shame you have to redo the GTT though, it's a 2 hour wait isn't it? My mum said when she had it done they did it at her local GP and she was allowed to go home between the drink and the second blood test 2 hours later, nice!


----------



## busytulip

Lucy I'm incredibly sorry. I know it wasn't completely unexpected news but that doesn't make it any easier. I'm praying for you and your family as you move forward with what are undoubtedly going to be some very difficult decisions in the future; and for your grandmother's strength and spirit. Life can sure deal out some awful hands sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Lucy- I'm so sorry about your grandmother. I hope she does well with her treatment and can get through this. Also sorry you're feeling poorly. 

Jami- I won't even say how much I've gained lol. I am in dresses is nothing most of the time. 

Jlou- glad your doing well. Boo to the hospital that lost your gtt. 

I'm doing good. Have gained an undisclosed amount of weight. Next growth scan in 2 weeks. Been crazy busy with school. I'd love a fb group because the app is easier to get to than bnb lately. So many ads:dohh:. I'm hitting 3rd tri (27 weeks Friday). I'm not rushing this pregnancy but I'm ready to have her here. With anterior placenta I feel her a lot but there are times that I don't still. Yet the time is flying. Once school is over I'm afraid time will slow down. I'll be 33 weeks but it's the week before Christmas do maybe that'll work. Only 60 days left of this year and then we are all on labor watch.


----------



## busytulip

Great news for your friend Everything :D

Jlou I can't believe they lost your results :brat: I'm sorry you've got to take it again, but very happy to see that cervix is still looking great!

I just wanted to put feelers out there about the group. I kind of feel the same about it killing the thread. 
That being said, these threads tend to die down at the end anyway and that's why I was thinking that creating a group once we start seeing babies born might be a good idea. I've kept up with other bnb ladies from my OCT/NOV groups with my youngest through FB and it's been so much fun watching them grow. Just to add, most of those ladies don't visit bnb anymore at all.


----------



## busytulip

florida 'undisclosed amount of weight' I love it! You look lovely and healthy and that's ALL that matters! Yes, once holidays are upon us I think it will go fast, till we get upon our due dates and time slows down forever. :haha:


----------



## lucy_x

Jlou I would be so mad that they had lost results! How incompetent, it's not exactly a pleasure doing a gtt so to have to do one again is no fun at all!!! I have another booked in 3 weeks and seriously hoping I pass it! I'd hate to have to monitor my levels over Christmas with the amount of food I plan to eat :haha:
Glad you have your extra scans booked too, I'm supposed to have growth scans but none have been mentioned yet.

I'm feeling better today, still look rough as hell but I'm eating so all good there! 

I'd certainly like a Facebook group for the future, I totally get that these threads do die down, I didn't visit bnb after my second son was born until my MC, so it would be nice to be able to watch all our babies grow together, perhaps make a group in the new year? That way we can have baby announcements there and here :)

Thankyou for all your kind words, my granny is strong as an ox and she won't let this get her down!


----------



## TTC74

I agree. I'm in a FB group with a bunch of us who MCd about the same time in 2015. Now we are all announcing pregnancies and births and it's SO nice. I know we can do that here, but like you said . . . these threads die down whereas FB lives on.


----------



## Vankiwi

Lucy so sorry to hear about your Grandma! 

Busy I'm with you on the fb group. FB group you can also search things easier. I find it so much easier as bnb dies down and it's harder to keep track of stuff. I'm only ever on bnb on my phone so it's hard to keep track of everyone and give everyone a decent reply.


----------



## lucy_x

Looks like I'm out voted on the Facebook group! I'm happy to join one, but il also post here :flower:


----------



## TTC74

My boob just started leaking a bit. Anyone else encountered this yet?


----------



## Jojojojo76

I'm up for a Facebook group as well. It will be a more private area for us to share photos of our babies and updates on how we are getting on x


----------



## busytulip

TTC I'm still nursing my youngest, but I remember having some leaking at this point with my very first. It was at a friends house and I was utterly embarrassed. Hopefully it happened at home for you?

I'm up for whatever with the FB group. I keep up with several journals here so I wouldn't all of a sudden disappear. :winkwink:
Just let me know your thoughts, I think it was put out there that we could wait until closer to the New Year...and I'd be fine with that as well.

And Jojo I also like that it's more of a private space :)


----------



## busytulip

How are you doing Vankiwi? Can't believe in less than 10 weeks your little bundle will be here


----------



## TTC74

Fortunately, yes. It happened at home. So, I'm going to get some pads for my bras going forward! I nursed both of my grown DDs for about 20 months and it took forever for my milk to dry up. So, I guess it isn't shocking that My body has started the process of preparing to feed my LO.


----------



## BSelck24

Lucy- so incredibly sorry about you grandmother! Both of mine developed breast cancer as they became older as well :(

I think it was Jlou or Jami that mentioned they were though with the cervical checks and onto growth scans... Me too!! Also still on progesterone and baby aspirin until 36 weeks as well.

As far as weight gain, I'm up to 10lbs!! This is exciting for me actually because last pregnancy I lost wait the entire time!

I'm ok with a Facebook group too but will say that sometimes the Facebook groups do not get as much action.

Just hit 26 weeks today and am ready to get into third tri soon!!

Hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## Vankiwi

Busy I'm good! Time is flying by. We move in 3.5 weeks, so that is my main focus right now. Then I need to order some stuff for baby and get the new house in order. Then she will be here! Eeeek. 

I also feel more comfortable sharing photos on a secret fb group. I'm on a very active fb group of moms that started on bnb. It's a great way to keep in touch.


----------



## cupcake23

Hello ladies, sorry for not replying, been lurking but never seem to have the time to join. 

Lucy sorry for your Nan. 

Good luck on the move vankiwi. 

How frustrating they lost your results jlou, I would be so annoyed. 

Afm... I'm tired, so tired, shift work is really getting to me, I have another 21 shifts to go before maternity leave, doesn't seem bad but that's still 7 weeks to go! This is the biggest I've ever felt plus baby keeps flipping from breech to transverse so I'm so uncomfortable, it's lovely baby is active but come on! :haha:

No idea on weight gain, trying not to think about it. 

I don't mind the FB group, as long you promise it is private... Never joined one before. 

Hope you all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Jami888

Sorry about your gma getting cancer :hugs:
But if it helps, she CAN beat it. in 2006 my mom was diagnosed with rapid spreading breast cancer. Within 2 weeks she had a full masectomy. A year later it had got in her lymph nodes I guess and spread to her ovaries. They then did a full hysterectomy. In 2008, 9, and 10 she had 3 different chunks taken out of her back that were skin cancer. In April of this year she had eye cancer. wth?? I had never even hear of that. From too much sun they said. So they had to scrape so many layers off that eye. A little blurry vision, but all is well now. She's 52 and cancer free again now. So....it can happen girl. I'm almost numb to her telling me she has it again now. I expect it in a way, but also expect her to be fine....which is naive.

On another note, my leaky boobs literally just started the other day!!!


----------



## Jlou89

Oh god leaky boobs yes! Woke up the other morning and noticed &#128584; I still have nothing for baby! But As my other half says we have a bed and I've got a boob so I it'll be fine! Hopefully get the keys to the house Friday! We just have so much going on and everything's so expensive what with baby coming too I'm trying so hard not to get stressed out and relax but it's so hard! I'm worried how we are going to afford everything on one wage! &#128584;
I'd be up for a Facebook group! 
8 weeks left at work my last day is Xmas eve &#128513; Can't wait I'm so tired!


----------



## busytulip

Loads of you just passed into double digits and I wanted to pass along congrats! ~Jami, Jlou, Bselck, Florida, Jojo and I'm sure I've missed a couple

Jlou I'm a huge subscribe error to babies not needing much, try not to stress too much. 

Cupcake it would be set up so that only ladies in the group can see what is posted and it wouldn't show up in the search engine with keywords, you'd have to be personally invited by the admins of the page. My LO enjoys flipping around as well, really uncomfortable.

Eeek Van that's incredibly soon to move, try not to overdo things and I hope all goes smoothly

Yay for weight gain this time around Bselck. 

That's got to offer some relief TTC. I'm a huge leaker and it's mortifying when it happens publicly.


----------



## TTC74

Just got back from meeting with a potential pediatrician and I LOVE her! Also, on the great news front, the meds I take will not prevent me from breastfeeding. So, that's awesome. I breastfed my two grown DDs but I wasn't on the same meds then. Not being able to breastfeed this LO would have been a bit disappointing. No more worries there, though!


----------



## lucy_x

My leaky Boobs started too! It's not like loads, but if I'm in a warm bath there it is!!

I'm not yet feeling any flipping of positions, infact I can't even remeber at what stage my other two flipped. Maybe with this anterior placenta I'm just not feeling it too much.

Jami, Thankyou for sharing your mum's story. My granny will have a mastectomy but at her age will probably not.go down the chemo route, which is completely fine.

Ttc- so glad you've found a wonderful ped and that your meds won't prevent BFing xx


----------



## Jami888

Yeah my mom never did chemo either. Only surgeries. She's just very lucky I guess.


----------



## busytulip

Glad you got on well with the Pediatrician TTC and happy Vday!! :dance:

Hope everyone is having a great end to their week.


----------



## Jlou89

Having my whopping cough and flu jabs today &#128557; I have tattoos and I don't mind blood being taken but I hate having vaccines &#128553; Xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

Jlou89 said:


> Having my whopping cough and flu jabs today &#128557; I have tattoos and I don't mind blood being taken but I hate having vaccines &#128553; Xx

Good luck! I had these the other day. One in each arm &#128512;


----------



## Jlou89

Thank jojo! One arm is killing me but the other is ok! Im really tired today! First week back at work after annual leave! 
Also people at work are already saying "you still here" "has that baby not come yet" "you sure there's only one on there" driving me mental! Cx


----------



## Jojojojo76

I had the same thing Jlou. I think it is the flu jab that makes your arm sore. Mine was sore for a couple of days. Gotta love work mates! Some of them are just rude! My colleague is 36 weeks pregnant and people keep coming up to her saying 'Wow. Your massive!' Can't wait for similar comments. People certainly know how to make you feel good ;)


----------



## busytulip

Hope your arm has recovered Jlou and I hate those comments too. So rude.

I've had some time to be able to actually get on my computer lately so I went ahead and created the FB group. Feel free to PM me your FB info and I'll request you then add you to the group. Please don't be upset that I'll likely unfriend you right after adding you to the group. Also if anyone else would like to help admin so that it's not just me with the ability to add others and what not please feel free to let me know and I can make those changes as well.

I hope you've all had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Jlou89

My arms are feeling loads better but I've felt rubbish all weekend! When baby moves, it feels like he's trying to escape it's a little uncomfortable! 

I've message you my Facebook details busy! 
Hope your all well xx


----------



## busytulip

It feels like I've run out of room, baby takes up so much space already. My belly button has even begun popping out.

Glad you're arm is doing better Jlou


----------



## Jami888

I am all belly right now. I feel like I look 9 months already. Belly button long popped. Maybe it's cause I'm so short baby has nowhere to go but out???


----------



## Jami888

BUSY tulip are you from Kansas? I just saw KS on ur info...I was born and raised there


----------



## busytulip

I'm not from here, I was born in VA but grew up CA. Oh yeah? Which parts are you from? (If you don't mind sharing here)


----------



## Jami888

So you live there now? I was born in leavenworth, grew up in Atchison and Kansas city between parents.


----------



## busytulip

Yes I live in south central KS now. 
I've driven through both those parts, but that's it. I've got family up in and around Overland Park.


----------



## Jami888

Very cool....I'm guessing Wichita or there abouts. Yes my mom works in overland park. Small world!!! I am super jealous as here in Dallas we don't get proper fall and I'm sure you are up to your eyeballs in fall colored trees and cool weather. As a native kansan our beautiful falls were my favorite of anywhere.


----------



## Jlou89

Sorry for TMI! I've just had a gush of fluid! I've not wet myself, at least I don't think I have, it's clear and doesn't smell like urine! Could it just be an increase in discharge or should I be worried xx


----------



## Jami888

Not tmi at all...go to the hospital and get swabbed. Make sure it's not amniotic fluid. I had 3 false alarms years ago with my daughter like that. But better safe than sorry. When I was truly leaking fluid I didn't go to the hospital right away cause I "knew" they would just send me home. Turns out I was truly in labor and almost had her in the car.


----------



## cupcake23

Get checked over jlou, hopefully it's just an increase in discharge but you want the correct treatment if it is liquor xxx


----------



## floridamomma

Yes jlou go and get checked


----------



## busytulip

Hope you're off getting things checked out. I'd much rather be safe than sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Jlou89

I rang trriage they told me to put a pad on and lay down for half and hour and then stand up! I've had nothing since so hopefully it's just discharge! I've got an apt with a midwife in the morning to check everything out! Baby has still been really active &#128153; Xx


----------



## busytulip

Glad to see there hasn't been anything since Jlou


----------



## EverythingXd

Glad you're being seen this morning JLou. Hopefully it's not waters and just increased discharge... pregnancy joys! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## floridamomma

Glad all seems well jlou


----------



## Jojojojo76

Good luck with your appointment Jlou and hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Jlou89

Everything is fine just discharge! Which she said is fine aslong as it doesn't change colour or have get an odour! I don't think the cylogest is helping! Thank you ladies xx


----------



## busytulip

Glad everything is well.


----------



## EverythingXd

That's good news JLou :thumbup:

Well, I think we've decided on a name for our baby girl... Saffron :cloud9:

I know some of you ladies have chosen names. Are any other ladies choosing at the moment? Who plans on deciding once baby is born? Are you keeping your name choice a secret from family and friends? x


----------



## TTC74

I LOVE Saffron! That's beautiful. 

AFM - Pretty much everyone knows our little girl is named Bellamy. We refer to her by name already! :cloud9:


----------



## busytulip

That's really unique Everything <3
Have you chosen a middle name as well, or still have a short list?

We've got a boys name and girls name picked, only recently. I don't feel comfortable sharing here but will share more privately. We won't share our name with friends/family until baby is born.


----------



## EverythingXd

busytulip said:


> That's really unique Everything <3
> Have you chosen a middle name as well, or still have a short list?
> 
> We've got a boys name and girls name picked, only recently. I don't feel comfortable sharing here but will share more privately. We won't share our name with friends/family until baby is born.

We haven't given either of our boys middle names, so our new baby won't have one either (that's also pretty unique isn't it?!). I would've done middle names, but my husband doesn't have a middle name and wanted the same for his children, so I agreed because I didn't have a strong feeling about it x


----------



## EverythingXd

TTC74 said:


> I LOVE Saffron! That's beautiful.
> 
> AFM - Pretty much everyone knows our little girl is named Bellamy. We refer to her by name already! :cloud9:

Aww lovely! :flower: I wasn't going to tell people our name this time, because when we chose for our DS2 we got a few bad reactions on our girl's name choice (it was Naomi... not that bad?!). 

Also, someone had said it means there's not much left to surprise people with if you tell everyone the gender and name - but when I talked to hubby about it, he said it doesn't matter if we surprise other people or not, it's just what's right for us and our boys. We decided we wanted to tell our boys their new sister's name (and there's no way they'll keep it secret! :haha:).


----------



## cupcake23

Hello ladies, just had my 28 week appt, all is well with me and baby, the same midwife that delivered dd at home now works at the stand alone unit were Im now booked she is now going to look after me for the rest of my pregnancy and hopefully the birth too :happy: she is such a lovely person, really reassures me and I know I'm in safe hands. 

We have a short list of names, will just have to meet baby before we finally decide/ tell people are choices. Lovely name Everything, do you have a middle name?

xxx


----------



## Jami888

We have chosen Luka for our girl. Everyone knows and they hate it....and we don't care! Lol. Especially our mothers won't accept it saying "I'm sure you'll change your mind". The thing is...I think everyone has a chance to pick their own kids name. This is mine. When we named our son roman everyone hated it. They said it sounded "cholo or thug". But we didn't care. Now I get lots of compliments on his name. With my daughter Adacyn everyone said it was too "white" since she's half mexican. I didn't care. Now that we picked Luka for a girl, the comments are "well that doesn't go with your other kids names" or "that's a boys name". Once again....I don't care. If people don't like it...my life goes on. So pick whatever you want and share or don't share it, but if you get bad feedback....dust it off and forget it. Turns out my SIL who gave me so much grief about my son's name....wanted it for herself!!!


----------



## busytulip

Happy 27 weeks Jami and Jojo

Happy 28 weeks Everything

Cupcake that's great news. Glad you'll be seeing who you're most comfortable with from here on out.

I'm not sure who does and doesn't want their babys' name added to the front page so just let me know if you do.
Oh and I think I may have wrong dates for a few of you, please let me know if I need to make any changes.

And the FB page is up if you'd like to join, as a few of you are still missing that said you'd l IIke to, just PM me your affiliate email or link to your FB page and I'll get you added. 

Hope everyone is having a nice week so far. I'm still feeling blah due to the time change.

Is anyone having a shower/sprinkle any time soon?


----------



## Jojojojo76

I think we have pretty much decided on the first name for our baby, but like Busy would prefer to share it in private. We won't be telling friends/family our name choice until the baby is here. All the names you have chosen are lovely &#9829;&#65039; (And who cares what anyone else thinks!)


----------



## Jojojojo76

No baby shower for me planned but I have started to buy a few more things for the baby. I now have a cot, travel system and lots of 0-3 month clothes that I got off eBay (I decided to buy second hand as they are in them for such a short period of time). How are the rest of you getting on preparing for baby?


----------



## Jami888

I am set as far as baby prep goes. I have the crib, travel system just came in this past week....it's teal and so cute, I have a bunch of clothes from my daughter and from a family friend (haven't bought any new clothes yet), and had a diaper and wipes shower so got that set for a couple months. Now just waiting. I had a swing with my daughter that I loved but sold it thinking I was done....may get another one. Well see if she needs it.


----------



## cupcake23

No plans for a baby shower, it would be nice to get together with family and friends and eat cake but I'm not going to plan one and it's unlikely anyone I know will so not really fussed.

I have a bedside crib, my bugaboo bee3, changing bag and a few newborn outfits. There's still plenty of time to get all the big stuff so will probably wait till after Xmas for the sales.


----------



## busytulip

I'm not planning on a shower, but also think it's be neat to get together to celebrate the baby and eat some cake :haha:

I've not shopped for anything really, we kept most of the larger items. I'm on the fence about whether or not to save up for a double stroller. I wore J most of the time and feel like I may get away with pushing J in the stroller and wearing the baby. If we have a boy it might be fun to do some clothes shopping, but that wouldn't be until after anyway. And I don't want to stock up on diapers because you never know what they may end up being sensitive to.


----------



## TTC74

I have a shower planned on 12/3. I've got most of the big ticket items already. Now I just need the staples (clothes, diapers, sheets, bottles, etc.) I figured I will get most of that stuff at the shower.


----------



## Jami888

I said I would enjoy every minute of this pregnancy and not rush it since it's most likely my last.....but I'm getting so impatient. I want her here already. Time is dragging :wacko:


----------



## TTC74

I totally relate, Jami! I want to enjoy every minute of feeling my LO wriggle inside of me. At the same time, I want her here already! It's taking forever!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Dragging for me too! Can't wait for the next three months to be over!! Am hoping time will speed up over Xmas with the festive season. Got my maternity leave from work officially confirmed today which is exciting.


----------



## EverythingXd

Cupcake, glad your 28 week appt went well and that you will have a midwife you really like :thumbup:

Jami, lovely name - I agree it shouldn't matter what others think but I think I'm over-sensitive lol. 

No baby shower for me, I didn't have one with my boys either. 

I had a 28 week growth scan today and baby is still definitely a girl :haha: She is a little above average growth so that's great... estimated current weight is 2lb 14oz :cloud9: The little monkey is breach but plenty of time for her to move. 

I love feeling her wriggling and jiggling, so in that respect I'm in no rush. I'm still kind of counting every day at the moment though, each day is one day safer - I'm not pessimistic all the time any more, I've been doing a lot of planning / thinking about her birth. 2 friends have given me their old girl clothes and another has said she will too so I'll probably only need to add a few baby grows.


----------



## busytulip

Feel the same Jami

Glad the scan went well everything


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies!! 

Love all the name choices! Although we are pretty set on Brody James and don't mind if people know, we also know that our minds may change when we look at him once he's born- and I'm ok with that too!

Everything- how interesting about your family passing down no middle names! And Saffron is so different! Love it!

Jami- I love the name Luka! And very well said about the names being your choice and putting down the haters, even if ey are family!

No baby shower here as it is my 2nd baby and my family doesn't believe in that :( but I too feel like the new baby should be celebrated and I would LOVE a diaper shower but Busy you have a good point about what happens if certain diapers don't fit or he has an allergic reaction. 

I have my 28 week scan on Monday and just today I've had my 12th progesterone shot so only 8 more to go!! Woo hoo!!

Talk to you all soon!!


----------



## Jlou89

Yer I'm looking forward to meeting bubba, and starting my maternity leave! I'm really struggling at the moment! I'm really hormonal and anxious! Xx


----------



## TTC74

I scheduled my 4D ultrasound today! It's on 12/7. I can't wait!


----------



## floridamomma

Cupcake glad you are with someone who trust abductees comfortable with. Sometimes that makes all the difference. 

Jami I love the name Luka!! So different and beautiful. 

My 28 week appt is Monday. Not looking coward to it as it's the day before my birthday and there's just a lot going on. Had a proper meltdown from all the stress yesterday. Not sure how religious anyone is but I felt like when we were financially set God didn't think it was the right time and now that we are tight on funds( I was only working per diem and now not all) due to school and being 3rd tri plus our 3 kids here we are with a sustaining pregnancy. It's so hard because I'm grateful but starting to stress over money. We are having a shower 12/10. I'm excited to see majority of our guest but some of them are not nice people (dh's mom side). Thankfully we have all big items and some clothes as well as diapers.


----------



## floridamomma

I feel the same Jami. I love her inside of me but I want her with me. I think my anxiety is kicking up at times just wanting her to arrive safely.


----------



## Jami888

Aside from my mom and grandma, I've never really know anyone who's had a miscarriage. I have a friend at work who has watched me go through my last miscarriage and then be a crazy pessimistic person this whole pregnancy. Well she has 3 kids and has never had a single issue with her pregnancies. She didn't understand why I was always so panicked. She'd always say everything is fine, relax. Well I would tell her "you just don't get it until you've lost one, or in my case 4". 

Sad to say, she found out she was pregnant 2 weeks ago. I was so happy for her. We were guessing the sex, talking about names she liked....then Tuesday when I went to work, she told me she'd lost it. She was cramping and bleeding saturday, went to the ER and Dr confirmed it was gone. She said she feels empty, and doesn't know how I've gone through that so many times. She said she hates that everyone around her seems to be pregnant or with a baby and its being thrown in her face. I know what she means. I know exactly how she feels right now. But idk what to do. I feel bad being in front of her with a big belly. I feel like I can't or shouldn't talk about my baby. This is so hard idk what to say or do. If I wasn't pregnant I'd take her out for a girls night and drink the night away...but I cant. :cry:


----------



## busytulip

Florida I'm sorry the stress is piling up. :hugs:

Jami I think that your friend would find great comfort in you being there for her and since she knows your history I don't think she'll hold the same feelings as she would with others with a swollen belly. It's different. Just let her know you are there and continue talking to her. Maybe like you she doesn't really have anyone else in her life that she knows has gone through this and if you aren't there she'll have absolutely no support. If you fear it's counterproductive to be physically around her, be there in other ways. A note/card, txt mssg, sending flowers, a small gift to remember her LO, take her dinner, simple things. Huge hugs to you and your friend.


----------



## cupcake23

Sorry for your friend Jami, I was your friend once, could never understand the pain or devastation a mc could cause. I'm sure she will just appreciate you being there for her and knowing she has someone to talk to.


----------



## Jami888

Yes I think a small gift would be nice. She called the baby her little blueberry so I'm thinking something blueberrish? Maybe a scented teddy, or some kind of keychain...I'm not sure but will keep my eyes open this weekend. 

On another note....I just had another interview with a pediatrician. My husband thinks I'm crazy for even applying anywhere right now, but I'm just not happy with my current job and the hours are terrible. I was honest with them about being pregnant but stressed that yes, I might need a few weeks off in february, but in the long run I plan on being with them for years so it would be nothing. They said theyd let me know by monday. It's a big pay increase and full time so I'm crossing my fingers and toes.


----------



## lucy_x

Just wanted to update everyone on my granny, 
She had her ct scan on Monday and got the results today. The great news is that the cancer hasn't spread :yipee: it's stuck to the one breast and despite getting bigger isn't moving. She does however have to have radiotherapy to shrink the mass before having a mastectomy, but at the moment everything seems bright again :)

As for me, iv suddenly ballooned. I'm huge. Iv also bought a snuzpod (bed side crib) and my pram (black mothercare orb), just to get a sleepyhead, movement monitor and a new breastpump and that will be everything we need! 

Think we have also settled on a name, but I'm keeping it under wraps until we know For certain!

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Jlou89

Oh Jami I'm so sorry for your friend! Your the best person to support her as you know how she is feeling! Good luck Jami, il keep everything crossed for you! 
Ahh Lucy that's such good news, praying the radio therapy goes as well as it can, thinking on you!

I feel like a whale, watching me roll over or stand up from lying down is laughable now! sigh!

Also feeling a lot of big movements now! Feels like only yesterday we were all feeling slight flutters wondering if it was gas! 
Got the keys to our new house today and are hoping to get all moved in and settled Sunday! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## floridamomma

Lucy so glad for great news!! Wishing her well and hoping the cancer can be removed and quickly. 

Jami I am going through it now with my friend who lost her son at 35 weeks. She always felt like I just needed to pray harder or didn't understand and now that she's lost her son it's sox strange to be the one still carrying a child. It was strange at first but I just kept telling her I'm here. Now she texts me whenever it's too much for her and we text/talk n depth. It's hard but I'm glad I can be here for her


----------



## EverythingXd

Lucy that's great news that your grandmother's cancer hasn't spread. She's going to kick its butt, she sounds like a very strong lady. Sending positive vibes to you and your family xx

Jami, so sorry to hear about your friend. The fact that she is confiding in you about how she's feeling seeing other bumps says that she isn't feeling uncomfortable around you personally. It sounds like she feels a connection with you because of your history and she will get great comfort from being able to talk to you about her feelings. 

I'm also starting to feel pretty massive. 12 more weeks of growth is going to do wonders for my stretch marks and loose skin! If only these things were sought after! :haha:


----------



## Jami888

Lucy, that's great news that it's not spreading!! Hopefully they can keep control of it that way.

Florida, I cant believe she lost hers at 35 weeks?? How if you don't mind me asking? Was it a cord accident or something? My aunt had a cord accident with my cousin years ago at 39 weeks. Days before her due date she didn't feel movement. But by the time she went to the dr, baby had passed. That has to be the worst pain ever....

Jlou and everything.....I guess i hadn't thought of it that way. If she's comfortable enough saying those things in front of me....my bump must not bother her too much. I'm just not used to being on the other side of it. The other bad side for her is no one knew so she has to keep this awful painful secret. Her bf and kids didn't even know and she still hasn't told them. Must be awful to keep that in.


----------



## busytulip

Lucy I'm glad to hearrive your grandma received the best possible news. Praying radiotherapy doesn't take too much out of her and that her mastectomy recovery goes perfectly.


----------



## floridamomma

Jami I put in a spoiler in case it's a trigger for someone else.

Spoiler
Jami she had obstetric cholestasis. She went on her ob and they gave her meds but they said she was the 1% it just doesn't work for. It's been rough on her.


----------



## busytulip

Happy 28 weeks Jami and Bselck
And belated 28 weeks Jlou.

Hope you're all having a good week so far.
For those not on FB keep floridamomma in your thoughts please.


----------



## Jami888

Thank you, m happy to have made it this far. I don't have Facebook which is why I'm not on there. What happened to Florida???


----------



## busytulip

Will pm you because I'm not sure what she wants said here.


----------



## lucy_x

How can I get added to the fb group ladies? Iv obviously missed that somewhere haha

27 weeks and I feel like a bloody whale. I'm in so much pain, my back and bump constantly feel sore, I can't remeber being like this before :( I cannot get comfortable and everything is a strain, I'm grumpy too. Oh well, feeling lots of lovely movement now, so I'm hopeful the next few weeks fly!


----------



## lucy_x

BTW, I can't pm anyone my Facebook name cause I can't be found ;) il need a name for me to search to be added xx


----------



## busytulip

I'll pm you my info Lucy. Also a big grump here. I think with holidays time should feel it's moving a bit quicker, I hope.


----------



## TTC74

I can relate to the feeling not so great issue. People frequently ask "how are you feeling?" and I just reply "great!" because I don't want to be a debbie downer, but I have in this pregnancy (as I did with DDs) an issue with either BP or blood sugar in which if I stand for a long time I get dizzy and need to sit immediately. It's very annoying.


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you busy :hugs: Quick update as I'm on magnesium and it's doing a number on me. I went to the dr for my gtt, rhogam, growth scan, and appt. bp was high twice (150/100). Then protein if 2+ was found in my urine. I was sent straight to l&d triage for further work up. Liver and kidney levels all look good but protein still in urine so I was admitted. Started on labatelol (beta blocker) to lower bp. It's around 127-137/72-84. A whole lot better. Was given steroids to help develop baby's lung. Thought I was going home today. Given second steroid today and magnesium as a preventative measure to help if baby is early will lower chance of cerebral palsy. The mag is really taking a toll on me. Headaches, vision changes, nausea, exhaustion, the works. For now I'm here until tomorrow. I'm now under the care if high risk ob but they are all residents and it's someone new every 2 hours. The mfm and perinatologist are giving me no guarantees. They said headaches and vision changes plus protein means preeclampsia could be getting worse even though liver and kidney are ok. Sort of in limbo. Mag should be finished in 5-6 hours so just keep us in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Vankiwi

Oh wow Florida! Sounds like you're in good hands though. How stressful for you!

Busy - will pm you to be added to FB group!


----------



## BSelck24

Following you closely Florida!! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Jami888

Oh florida....how scary!!! I pray you can hang in there a bit longer and if not baby is born healthy!


----------



## floridamomma

Going home today. Baby put on monitor and showed accelerations within 20 minutes(actually less). I will be able to finish school but I have to monitor my bp and take labetalol 3x daily. I have fiorcet in case my headaches are bad. I am putting myself on bedrest when I'm not at school. We will be delivering by 37 weeks so we just went to only 8 weeks until she gets here. The 24hr urine definitely confirmed preeclampsia so just have to keep myself as unstressed as possible. I must keep an eye on my symptoms but I am praying we hang in there for the last 8 weeks.


----------



## cupcake23

Sending prayers Florida xxx


----------



## Jami888

Hope everyone is doing well. I had my 28 week appointment yesterday. Baby looks great, 2lb 8 Oz , but this pregnancy has been full of complications. ...so why not add another?? Now I have polyhydramnios. Or too much amniotic fluid. I'll be going every 2 weeks for a sono to measure the fluid. Dr said it could be from GD, which I had the test yesterday so I won't know for a bit, or a defect with baby's lungs. But her lungs had fluid so he doesn't think it's her. If it's not GD I just have alot of fluid and main side effect is preterm labor because waters get too heavy and break early. I have gained like 5lb in a week or 2 which concerned me, but he said it was all water and I will look and measure bigger than my dates because of extra fluid. Oh joy. He said good side is I'll lose most of the weight in water in the hospital. 

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## floridamomma

I havent Jamie. But hoping all will be well and you can hold outcforcaxehile longer


----------



## Jami888

I'm holding! I don't want her here too early...but I wouldn't mind 36 weeks!


----------



## Jami888

How do you feel today florida?


----------



## floridamomma

Hoooked up in l&d. She's breech so that accounts for less movement plus anterior placenta. I think we are shooting for 36 weeks as well. I can't wait. This is too much stress.


----------



## BSelck24

Florida- glad you're hanging in there!!

Jami- just what u wanted to hear right! Ugh well hopefully they will keep u closely monitored and figure it all out!! 

Most of the time we worry about low fluid right? And of course now you have to worry about too much!!


----------



## shawnashow

jami888,

I feel your pain as far as the extra amniotic fluid. I have GD and give myself shots of Insulin 4 times daily. I am going the 23rd to see if my fluid levels have dropped yet. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## shawnashow

My little rainbow boy, Elijah Keith is due on January 12. His sibling was due July 31st, 2015, and we miscarried in January 2016. We have one son already, his name is Lance and he is 12 years old.


----------



## cupcake23

Hello Shawna, lovely to have you here. Hope your pregnancy is going well despite the GD and extra fluid x


----------



## PubMissus

My rainbow is due Feb 1st, and is a little girl.

The loss of my angels was 7 years ago, unexpected, but very much missed. They were with a previous partner.. My DH is very good with me, and is very sympathetic, but it's hard to explain the upset and anxiety.

Yesterday was the anniversary, and it just hit me so hard. Feeling her move, and mourning the past.. A very bitter sweet day.


----------



## Jami888

Went to breakfast this morning with DH and kids. Almost home at a red light. Light turns green, I am driving, so I go and some truck runs his red light and tbones us in my side. I am in the ER being monitored for 6 hrs, baby seems fine, DH is downstairs for chest pain. Our jeep is totalled. We're not even sure the guy had insurance. 

Wow we have so much going on right now this is the last thing we needed. I got a new job I was supposed to start next monday. But how am I going to do this with no car? Because my husband didn't ask the guy for insurance and he can't get ahold of the officer who wrote the report, he called our insurance who said we'd have to pay $1000 deductile to get a rental. It was the other guys fault. He even admitted it to the officer. I am so frustrated my husband didn't think to get the insurance info!!!! Now well probably have to fork out a bunch of money over the next few weeks and wait and pray he has insurance.

I am sooooo stressed:cry:


----------



## TTC74

Oh no, Jami! I sure hope he had insurance! For now, I'm glad everyone is okay.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Sorry Jami to hear that. Thank goodness you are all ok x


----------



## Jami888

Home now. Lots of BH and crazy kicks but hospital says she's ok. Guy did have insurance so hopefully this gets fixed quick and doesnt turn into a nightmare. Thankful my family is all ok.


----------



## cupcake23

That's terrible Jami but glad you and family are ok, stressed but healthy and alive. Congratulations on the new job and I hope you get the car sorted ASAP. 

Hello pubmissus, congratulations on your little girl, hope your pregnancy has so far been good. Last week would have been my due date, I was lying down with tears in my eyes whilst my rainbow was kicking me, very bittersweet but just thankful that I have been given another chance x


----------



## busytulip

Welcome shawnashow and PubMissus, I've added you ladies to the front page. Congrats on your rainbow babies :dance:
Good luck at your appt. later this week shawna, I hope the levels are improved.

Jami how scary. I'm glad all checked out with you and the baby. What a relief that the other guy had insurance. Still I hope with everything else going on that this isn't too much of a financial burden and you're able to figure out some way to get to your new job. Congrats by the way!

Hope everyone has been having a great weekend!


----------



## floridamomma

Hello shawnashow and pubmissus!! So glad you have your rainbows on board and hope all is going well for you. Anniversaries are hard, two of my angels anniversaries are on my youngest kids birthdays so those days are very bittersweet for me xx
Shawna hoping your levels are good this week please let us know! 
Pub- I don't think any amount of time will ever make it go away :hugs: having a rainbow on board does ease the pain some

Jami- I'm so sorry this happened. If he has insurance call first thing tomorrow to get put in the rental right away. Who does the other driver have? I'm glad you're ok. Take it easy the next couple of days.


----------



## busytulip

Happy 33 weeks Vankiwi <3


----------



## BSelck24

shawnashow said:


> My little rainbow boy, Elijah Keith is due on January 12. His sibling was due July 31st, 2015, and we miscarried in January 2016. We have one son already, his name is Lance and he is 12 years old.




PubMissus said:


> My rainbow is due Feb 1st, and is a little girl.
> 
> The loss of my angels was 7 years ago, unexpected, but very much missed. They were with a previous partner.. My DH is very good with me, and is very sympathetic, but it's hard to explain the upset and anxiety.
> 
> Yesterday was the anniversary, and it just hit me so hard. Feeling her move, and mourning the past.. A very bitter sweet day.

Welcome Shawna and Pubmissus!! So glad you both have healthy rainbow babies on board!



Jami888 said:


> Home now. Lots of BH and crazy kicks but hospital says she's ok. Guy did have insurance so hopefully this gets fixed quick and doesnt turn into a nightmare. Thankful my family is all ok.

Jami- how scary!! So glad everything is ok and your insurance is figuring it out!! I'll be praying for you!!


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Shawna and Pubmissus :waves: Congratulations on your rainbow babies... Pubmissus we're due our :pink: rainbows on the same date :cloud9:

Jami, how horrible for you! I'm glad no-one was seriously hurt and that 
it looks like the insurance is sorted. I hope you get the rental so you are able to get to your new job.


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks busytulip! Crazy to think she'll be here in less than 6 weeks!

Jami what a pain about the crash and insurance! Glad you're all ok at least.

Hope everyone else is well! So hard to keep track of everything on my phone!


----------



## floridamomma

Vankiwi you're getting so close! Congrats on 32 weeks love!


----------



## lucy_x

Hey girls, went for my GTT today, get the results tomorrow although.im not hopeful as my fasting number was 6.2. 
Also had a scan as I'm measuring 4 weeks ahead, turns out baby is on the 50th centile all over and weighing in at 2lb 14Oz so not to bad! I'm bang on for due date according to the scan.


----------



## Jami888

Hey ladies.
So im due Feb 8th, but I've just been informed that because of my new job I'm taking, I'll lose coverage 1/31. How do I get this baby here before then, or what do I do if I have no insurance when she is born?


----------



## floridamomma

I thought you were being induced Jami?


----------



## Jami888

My dr said if I didn't go naturally before 39 weeks he'd induce me. So I called today and asked if being induced before January 31st would be possible and the nurse said "no, ull be 39 weeks February 1st so that's the earliest u can be induced." But she can be a b**** some times so I'm gonna talk to my dr about it next week when I go for my sono. I'm sure he'll be more understanding. She also said he wouldn't strip my membranes before 38 weeks, but he did at 36 and 37 weeks with my daughter so I'm trying not to believe her.


----------



## floridamomma

Idk that's tough. Crazy to have schedule your child's birth around crazy insurance hings. Hope it works out so you are covered, however they have to treat you regardless.


----------



## TTC74

Just failed my 1 hour GTT pretty substantially (187). So, I've got to take the 3 hour test now.


----------



## Jami888

So good thing is, if my coverage ends 1/31, my husbands work says I can get on there immediately! Because losing insurance is considered a life changing even to them. Phew. 

TTC I am still waiting on my diabetes result. I need to call today since that could be why I have too much fluid.


----------



## TTC74

I saw the fetal maternal medicine specialist today for a followup level 2 ultrasound and she said that she'd be surprised if I didn't have GD with that initial number. The good news, though . . . baby is growing right on schedule. She's an ounce shy of 2 pounds. She's in the proper position now. Plus, she was sucking on her toe during the ultrasound!


----------



## Jami888

Omg how cute to be sucking her toe! 

I just called my dr and no GD here so that is good, but that means there's no reason for the excessive fluid. I am feeling very tight and very uncomfortable way down there. She's been having fits of it feels like seizures or she's in a panic which hurt. They said the extra water would make me miserable and it sure is! 

10 more weeks seems like torture lol


----------



## floridamomma

Ttc- good luck on the 3hr. Glad the scan went good and that is so cute to see!
Jami- glad you passed. I feel the same. Like there isn't enough room. We only have 7 more weeks but geez!


----------



## SanJan

Hi all :flower:

Howz everyone doing?

Congrats on all those milestones and scans. 

Finally, I'm back from my cerclage bed rest. Dr had switched it to modified rest as my cervical length had been stable till now. So, finally, could get on the laptop and reply rather than just following in phone.

@Florida - how are you doing? :hugs: I just read through your updates. Are they checking the blood flow and fluid levels regularly apart from the pre-e checks? Feel free to ping me anytime you need any advice/vent.

@Jami - :hugs: Glad that things are fine after the accident and your insurance stuff is sorted. Too bad that you need to have these additional stress at this time

@TTC - Good luck on 3Hr test.


----------



## floridamomma

Sanjan- glad you're on modified bedrest now. Hoping everything keeps going well :hugs:
Did you deal with pre-e too? Their plan for me is week 30 bp and urine check plus level 2 is due to small femur(even though genetics and everything are normal. These are residents so everything is a science experiment to them). Week 31 1-2 appts. 
Week 32 the fun starts. Twice weekly nst and bpp. They'll be keying cord blood flow, fluid levels, baby size, and making sure she is still growing. My induction is scheduled for 1/13 but if at anytime she shows distress or any isiecat approach we will be inducing immediately. So I plan to pack my bags in 2 weeks.


----------



## SanJan

@Florida - Yes, last time, with Ananya, I had both Pre-E and placental insufficiency. I developed Pre-E towards the end, but had severe IUGR right from 20weeks due to placental insufficiency which got worse when Pre-E kicked in. 
I can totally understand what you mean by 'fun' from week 32. Massive :hugs: to you, but, NSTs and Doppler checks are the best way to determine the right time to get the baby out if things are really not progressing.
And, you will be in a fab gestation by then(even now) so, try not to worry much :flower:


----------



## SanJan

As for me, things are going good. Bed rest was really bad to cope with but feeling better as I could come back to work and move around a bit. As I'm reaching 29+6(my loss anniversary), feeling a bit anxious. I had a growth scan yesterday and heard that baby is measuring big this time which was a bittersweet moment for us. Hopefully once this week pass, I'll truly relax in this pregnancy and look for my next milestone which is to get the cerclage stitches removed.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Jami - glad that you have your insurance sorted!

Floridamomma - hope you can hang in there as long as possible! 

Sanjan - big hugs, this must be a really difficult time for you. At least you are now on modified rest and can move around a bit more.

AFM: I had a check up with the midwife today and everything is looking fine. Also got my GTT results back and they were good as well. All is going well with me, just counting down the days until Xmas when I get two glorious weeks off work. Can't wait!


----------



## floridamomma

SanJan said:


> As for me, things are going good. Bed rest was really bad to cope with but feeling better as I could come back to work and move around a bit. As I'm reaching 29+6(my loss anniversary), feeling a bit anxious. I had a growth scan yesterday and heard that baby is measuring big this time which was a bittersweet moment for us. Hopefully once this week pass, I'll truly relax in this pregnancy and look for my next milestone which is to get the cerclage stitches removed.

:hugs: for this rough week sanjan. Anniversaries are never easy, even when she expecting again. I know it is bittersweet, but am glad the lo is measuring well. Hoping work will keep you busy and you get through this tough week ok. How soon do you get rid of the stitch?


----------



## SanJan

Generally, they do it around 36weeks here, but I'm on aspirin till then. So, Dr has said she'll do it around 36+5 - 37 so that I would have stopped aspirin for at least 3-4 days by then. 

@jojo - thanks :) I'm actually feeling more fresh now that I can meet the outside world and do some work which takes my mind off from reading about all the complications and always fearing for the worst. Good to know that your GTT results are good. Soon it'll be Christmas and then we all will be in labor watch, how exciting :happydance:


----------



## BSelck24

Welcome back SanJan!! So glad you are doing well and sending lots of hugs your way this week as you pass your loss anniversary :hugs: 

Happy Thanksgiving to all of those in the US!

Feeling quite emotional today... Starting to realize that my son will no longer be my baby... That he will no longer get ALL of my attention... What if he needs me while I'm breastfeeding? What if he thinks I've ditched him? How did you ladies do going from one to two children?


----------



## Jami888

Going from 1 to 2 was great! Thankfully my son loves babies and he would just smother his baby sister. He was all over her and so helpful to me by bringing diapers or putting bottles in the sink. He went from the lonely child with no family or friends to them becoming best friends. (Our family and his cousins live 10 hours away and none of our friends had kids at the time) I actually worry what will happen To their bond with number 3 coming. 

One sad thing was I seemed to lose my patience with my son easier when she was a baby. He wasn't bad or doing anything out of the ordinary, but I was just more tired. If I could change anything I would've been more patient with him because he really was a good boy.


----------



## SanJan

Thank bselck :flower:

@floridamomma - congrats on 30 weeks :flower: this is a big milestone to reach :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

Jami - I have two grown children who are close in age. As worried as I was at the time of my oldest feeling left out, it was for naught. I worked it out. I had a wide chair in the living room that I took to sitting in so that my oldest could sit with me when I had the baby. Also, since I spent so much time with the baby at home, when we had outings, I had my ex hold the baby so that I could hold the hand of the oldest. Things really worked itself out. Try not to fret too much.


----------



## EverythingXd

Bselck, try not to look at it as DS losing half of your attention but instead gaining that attention and more from his new sibling. For a few months my DS1 became a bit of a daddy's boy if I'm honest, but it was nice to see their bond. It really wasn't long before my pair became inseparable, they are both totally smitten with each other (and DS1 is a mummy's boy again :haha:). I'm sure your DS1 will be just fine. Something my friends / family with experience did, which I thought was great, was to make a point of giving DS1 their attention first when they came to see new baby. I can see how that kind of thing really helps to reduce any jealousy issues. 

Glad to hear everything is going well with scans, insurance etc. Florida you're doing great, and SanJan it's good to hear from you and hear that your bed rest has been moderated.

AFM, blood results all came back fine. Midwife found low level of leukocytes in my urine sample but test came back negative for an infection so all good. I've got another growth scan on Thursday, looking forward to seeing what position my little gymnast is in this time :haha:


----------



## floridamomma

Jojo glad all is well! That dreaded gtt is like dead weight until you pass. 

Bselck it was ok for me as my lo was 2 and I prepared her. I let her feel the baby we talked about the baby and I included her. She was a great big sister and I don't think she ever felt neglected. She turned into a little mom. Now my son(who'll be 7) seems to beckoning back and forth having a tough time that I'm having another baby. So I don't know. Maybe easier when there you get. 

Sanjan- thank you :hugs: found out my bp cuff was accurate(had a feeling). So feeling a little deflated but hanging in there. How are you feeling off of bedrest? 

Everything- glad all is well, your moving right along. Down to single digit weeks soon! They are little acrobats aren't they? My little miss was head down and I went back and she was breech lol

Afm- feeling ok. I had a wonderful first and second tri so I just feel like I'm getting it in the3rd tri. I now have hemorrhoids. At this point all I can do is laugh. I found out my bp is not as good as I thought and got a new cuff. My kids are losing their minds again and I'm too tired to do anything. I'm coasting for 2 more weeks keeping bp down for this lo. Hubby and I desperately want to get her to 37 weeks but honestly I feel like at 35 I may throw in the towel. This is such a roller coaster. I'm up one minute and feel the weight of the world the next. 48 days until induction!


----------



## busytulip

Happy 36 weeks Van....eeek!! 
I'm so excited we'll soon be labour watching!

lucy glad baby is looking perfect :)

Jami I'm glad that you've got insurance sorted, that would be a nightmare to worry about. Boy you are really going through it :hugs: 

SanJan glad that they were able to place the cerclage and bed rest has been successful...praying LO stays snug for a while longer. Big hugs for this week. Angelversaries are really hard :hugs:

Jojo yay so grateful for good news all around! 

Bselck I was having those same feelings. We wanted another LO so that our youngest would have a sibling close in age, but now I feel a bit like I'm rushing her out of what little babyhood she's got left. I feel incredibly blessed, no mistake there, but just a twinge of...guilt. With my older boys though it was like magic once #2 arrived and they were the best of buddies. So I know it's just hormones playing with my mind/heart.

Good luck at your scan Everything

Sorry to hear about the sore bum florida, I do hope it eases before delivery as that's bloody painful to deal with.


----------



## floridamomma

Hi busy hope all is well! I'm doing mag and baking sofa soaks and it's really helping. We are all getting close to the end. 

Van- 36 weeks already?! Time is flying! 

Appt today, just a check up. Probably going to ask to upbp meds as it's been 150/90s. This morning it was pretty low but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Vankiwi

Oh no just 34 weeks! Feels like more :haha: I have my OB appointment tomorrow. 

We moved house yesterday. Exhausting! So thankful for lots of friends to help. Still lots to do but it's taking shape!


----------



## Jojojojo76

So exciting that in a month or so some of us will have had our LO! (not me sadly) good luck with your appointment Florida and well done for surviving the move Vankiwi!!


----------



## floridamomma

Oh 34 sounds more like right lol vankiwi. I hate moving! Glad you had lots of help. Will you be setting up a nursery? 

Jojo :hugs: it's coming so fast for you too! It'll be February before we blink. 

Appt went pretty well. Bought ourselves more time in utero. Tomorrow I literally have 1 1/2 months left of carrying this baby. 45 freaking days! And that's as long as everything goes well. We could be earlier but hoping for this so she can be well developed. Still having rough days emotionally but doing ok. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## busytulip

Ooops sorry Van. I must have been thinking wow she's only got 6 weeks left and then typed 36 instead of 34. :blush: Either way...count down is on. I hope everything is settling with the move.

Glad the appt. Went well Florida. :D

Aww Jojo, hopefully with the holidays it won't seem like a long wait.

I know we've got some week turners, but I can't go back to view from my phone. 
I hope everyone's week is off to a great start.


----------



## TTC74

My week is off to a good start! DH has been unable to feel the baby kick because of this blasted anterior placenta. Well, last night, he had his head on my belly and when she kicked, DH jumped . . . and I knew he'd felt it. She went on to kick him several more times. He was thrilled!


----------



## BSelck24

Aw TTC I love that!! 

As for me, I'm in the 30's!!! Ive made it to 30 weeks!! Cannot believe it!! Going in for a growth scan in a few hours and will be interested to see if baby boy is still measuring 2 weeks ahead! Hopefully he's evened out a bit! Talk to you all soon!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## floridamomma

In l&d. Went for level 2 us baby was not moving. Had a nst and she did move quite a bit but no accelerations. I'm starting to worry. She is down to the 10th percentile and her amniotic fluid is low. Not sure if they are classifying this as iugr. I am 30+4, she is measuring a little smaller, and honestly am wanting them to push a csection. Is that wise? Her growth is slowing down, she wasn't moving, it's like our bodies are competing and she's not winning. I'm afraid she won't make it much longer. But I also don't want her to have lasting neurological or physical damage. She's about 2.7lbs estimated on us. Any advice? Should I push for Csection? Sorry for the negative updates.


----------



## TTC74

flmomma - that's terrible news. My heart aches for you and your LO. I would listen carefully to whatever the docs think and made the best decision you make for the health of your LO. I'd be leary of pushing for a c-section unless that is their suggestion - in which case do it. Like I said, your LO is the guiding force here. So, let the doctors do their job and tell you what the safest course of action is. Prayers, my friend.


----------



## busytulip

Florida I would definitely convey your fears and if nothing else push to stay in hospital for more around the clock monitoring. This buys her more time in the womb, but you're also right there if things start to look poor for her. Praying for you both as well as wisdom for those in charge of caring for you.


----------



## Jami888

florida - hang in there as long as you can. wait to see if at next sono baby has progressed as she should. I agree with the others that you should request to stay in hospital if possible so they can monitor her more closely. but I think that if she doesn't grow right and is not moving again at the next sono id probably ask for a c section too to save her. but id be so scared of any long term problems it could cause her being delivered early. such a hard choice. ill be praying for you and baby :hugs:

Vanwiki - I cant believe you are 34 weeks!!! jealous!!! hopefully after you have your baby youll check in on all of us weeks later to share pics!

Bselck - congrats on making it so far! this must be such a milestone after having a 23 weeker.

AFM: I have my 30 week apt tomorrow. I will definitely update after. im having a scan to measure baby and fluid. im not sure what im hoping for. less fluid would be ideal im sure, but more fluid would mean my water could possibly break earlier. which im really hoping for because I have the great insurance until January 31st where id pay nothing. if shes born after that ill have atleast $5000 in deductibles and copays. 

I can also tell that I have too much water because I feel huge!! its very uncomfortable. OMG my back and pubic bone and hips have been killing me. after sitting all day or trying to sleep at night. whenever I get up I feel like an old crippled woman limping along.

good thing is I start my new job Monday! im so excited. my job here is putting pressure on me to get out of my new job and come over here 3 days a week for 2 weeks to help close until they get the new person. me being the nice person I am I agreed....but now im tbinking that was a horrible mistake! how can I work full time, then get out and go to another job?? I have two small kids to take care of, plus im miserable and in pain now. im gonna get out of that job and be dead on my feet....not want to go to another job! my husband is so mad I even agreed to it. how do I get out of this one??

also....I had a big glob of mucous come out. it was clear....I was in the shower so (TMI) I reached up to see if there was more or where it came from...I know...dumb...and I felt my cervix open. could I have lost my plug? I have been having BH a lot since the wreck, some painful but nothing consistent. maybe it will grow back?


----------



## BSelck24

Florida- oh no! I definitely agree with Busy that at least maybe they could keep you in the hospital for around the clock monitoring? That could at least buy you a few more weeks!

Jami- sorry I have no advice about the plug, but considering your accident I would definitely get checked out! Im sure it's no worry!

I ended up just having a belly measurement and heartbeat check today and will have to wait for the babies growth ultrasound until 32 weeks. So my belly is still on track at 30 weeks, heartbeat was strong and he had the hiccups during the appointment! :haha: my BP was 106/68 which is normal for me and overall it was a good appt- just anxious for the next ultrasound now!


----------



## Vankiwi

Florida thinking of you! How worried you must be!

Jami I'll definitely check in, don't worry!

I can't believe she'll be here in 4.5 weeks!!

We won't really be setting up a nursery. Not before she's born anyway. DD was in our room until 7 months, we just had her drawers in the other room so I guess we will do the same again.


----------



## EverythingXd

Florida, I can't imagine the worry you are going through. I'm sure the docs will keep their close eye on your little one but remember mummy's instinct. You are over 30 weeks and although baby is on small side for gestation she has a great chance of having no long-term problems from being born this early. I hope she can safely stay in for a little while longer but definitely go for the C section if it is recommended. Thinking of you x


----------



## floridamomma

I feel like I'm being lied to. We had a bpp and nst, that led to us being sent to l&d. Now they are saying she's not doing great but doing well enough and we'll just have to wait and see what happens. Even though her fluid is getting lower, even though she has gone from 21 to 10th percentile n less than 2 weeks. I asked what's the risk of her being stillborn and they said we'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Jami888

Had a 3D sono!!! I've never had one so it was so exciting. She 3lbs 4oz and perfect. Fluid didnt go down like they hoped, but went up from 26 to 27. So still going to be closely monitored for that. Here's a pic of my girly :baby:
 



Attached Files:







20161130_083301.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jojojojo76

Florida- I think that is an awful response to your question about the risks of stillbirth. Can you get a second opinion for peace of mind?


----------



## TTC74

I can't imagine how terrified you must be florida. Are they at least keeping you in the hospital so that they can keep a close eye on the baby? Are they going to take her immediately if their concerns increase any? I'm so sorry you're going through this. My prayers are with you and your LO.


----------



## floridamomma

No im home now. They said there's nothing more to do there than at home and they don't want to keep us admitted until 37 weeks because she was doing ok. She is moving quite a bit today. She passed another bpp, though she still didn't move much on us. Her nst was good but not great. My labs look good so as long as she isn't in distress we will stay pregnant until 37 weeks. We did talk to the mfm apparently yesterday in clinic and he said she looked ok at that time as well. I'm so scared to lose her. It's driving me crazy but they say she's doing good, not as good as she should be but good. She's smaller which we already knew.


----------



## busytulip

I'm glad that you'll be closely monitored florida, but still upset that it seems they aren't taking your valid concerns seriously. Loads of prayers. :hugs:

Awww Jami look at those squishy cheeks <3 Sorry that your fluid level is still high. How is the new job going? Can't believe you agreed to work both for a while, I'd be SO exhausted.

Van we'll be doing the same. Babe will share our room but I plan to set up their things in another room.

Bselck that kind of stinks that you weren't able to have your ultrasound. :( Something to look forward to for next time I suppose. Glad everything is still measuring and going perfectly.


----------



## busytulip

It's been kind of quiet in here so I hope you guys don't mind if I suggest a little game?

I know most of you already know what you're having, but I always think it's kind of neat to talk about old wive's tales...plus we'll get the instant gratification of seeing how true it is for you :D

Hopefully this will be easy for you guys to copy & paste, or reply with quote and delete away :winkwink:

OLD WIVES TALES

Morning Sickness YES NO
Cravings Sweet Salty/Sour
Chinese Calendar Girl Boy 
Sleep On Right Left
Headaches Less More
Carrying High Low
Baby's heartrate Above 140 Below 140
Have you been Graceful Clumsy
Did your SO Gain Maintain
Skin Soft Dry
Mommy's Intuition Girl  Boy

Alrighty...tally up. Boy :blue: or girl :pink:??

Don't forget to add what you're having, if you know, for easy reference.

Oh and to make it easy you can go HERE for the chinese calendar if you've not looked it up before.


----------



## busytulip

Here are my predictors

OLD WIVES TALES

Morning Sickness YES 
Cravings Sweet 
Chinese Calendar Boy 
Sleep On Right 
Headaches More
Carrying High 
Baby's heartrate Below 140
Have you been Clumsy
Did your SO Maintain I don't really know for sure, I'll have to come back and edit later if I'm wrong
Skin Dry
Mommy's Intuition Girl though I'm always wrong

Tally: Girl 6 Boy 7
Predicted: :blue: for now. Can't wait to see our little tiebreaker on D-day :yellow:


----------



## TTC74

I was in a car accident today. After 6 hours of monitoring and an ultrasound, they have declared the baby safe and sound (as was everyone else).


----------



## Jami888

Man what is up with all these car accidents!!! It's crazy how many of us have been in one recently. 

I start the new job monday. Just finished my last day at other job today. I was training and the girl was completely clueless so I had to go over things again and again. Hard when I'm already breathless. But officially I'm done there! I will miss everyone but am so excited for my new opportunity. I was also honest about how I probably over extended myself and told them today would be my last. I won't be able to go in after my new job for another 2 weeks. They will just have to figure it out. 


Morning Sickness. YES
Cravings. Sweet 
Chinese Calendar. Girl 
Sleep On Right 
Headaches. Less 
Carrying. High
Baby's heartrate Above 140 
Have you been. Clumsy
Did your SO Gain Maintain (what's SO)
Skin. Dry...but hair so oily
Mommy's Intuition Girl 

It's a girl


----------



## BSelck24

Florida- so glad they are monitoring you closely and although I don't feel like you're getting the best treatment, I do feel like if the doctors were that concerned they would have kept you. So I'm staying positive for you!

Jami- what a great 3D scan!! Love the pic!

TTC- so scary about the car accident! So glad you and baby are ok!!

Busy- I love this idea! I will copy and paste later on tonight but I can already tell you that most of those I scored girl on and am having a boy!!


----------



## Jlou89

Sorry ladies I finally have wifi in the new house! Hope your all ok, I will read back but currently getting ready for work and stopping my two from another argument &#128584;
I'm really struggling with working, kids school commitments, I've got a chest infection and what with moving and being pregnant I'm really feeling sorry for myself. Think I may start my maternity the week before christmas so I can recharge before Christmas xx


----------



## lucy_x

Hey guys, sorry iv not been about for a whole, iv become lazy and even my phone seems like too much effort lol

Everything still OK here, 30 weeks.tomorrow and I should hopefully have a baby in the next 8 weeks. Obviously I failed my GTT, so I'm currently controlling it with diet but I'm.bored already I'm missing chocolate and crisps and cheese toasties haha.
Little one seems to be hiding behind my placenta again so I rarely feel her move unless I'm lying down but I try not to worry to much. Next appt is in 2 weeks to see if her growth is OK.


----------



## TTC74

Lucy - do you have an anterior placenta too? I fear I'm about to be diagnosed with GD also. I think I'll find out Monday or Tuesday. Glad to hear things are going okay!


----------



## Vankiwi

Anterior placentas are frustrating! I was hoping I wouldn't have another one this time but I do. Although right now a lot of her movements are quite painful so maybe I'm glad of the extra cushioning!?

We are still unpacking from moving and baby will be here in less than 4 weeks eeeeeek....... at least I've nearly finished Xmas shopping.


----------



## cupcake23

lucy_x said:


> Hey guys, sorry iv not been about for a whole, iv become lazy and even my phone seems like too much effort lol.

THIS &#128533;

I sound like a broken record when all I say is 'I'm just so tired' 

I have 8 more shifts at work so just
tying to get through this difficult stage so I can look forward to Christmas and start preparing for baby. 

Sorry to hear about your car accident ttc74. 

OLD WIVES TALES

Morning Sickness YES 
Cravings Salty/Sour
Chinese Calendar Girl 
Sleep On Right
Headaches Less
Carrying High 
Baby's heartrate Above 140
Have you been Clumsy
Did your SO Gain 
Skin Soft 
Mommy's Intuition Girl 

tally up: Boy 2 girl 9

So it's confirmed, I'm having a girl :haha: just another 10 week's to find out &#128522;


----------



## Jojojojo76

Hi ladies, I am also feeling the same. Seems to take a lot of effort to do anything these days. Work is really frustrating me as well. The commmute sucks and now my maternity cover has started, meetings are being set up to discuss projects I'm normally involved with, without me being invited. Am starting to feel invisible! Am starting to think about packing my hospital bag and the babies bag. Have any of you done this yet?


----------



## Jlou89

I still haven't bought a single thing for baby boy! I've been given a Moses basket and my sister has been buying loads but I haven't even looked! Suppose I better start soon just over 9 weeks to go! Xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, sorry I've been awol. 

Jami, lovely 3D pics :cloud9: 

TTC, glad no-one was hurt in the car accident, including baby. How scary. We had a car accident on my due date with DS2 and I think the shock brought on labour because everything started a couple of hours later. It was my due date but I'm sure he wasn't quite ready.

Busy, I tried to do the game but I had so many 'on the fence' answers! Heartbeat started above 140 but has decreased and now sits a little under; I crave both sweet and savoury things; I sleep both sides, just roll between left and right; I never get headaches... Chinese prediction calendar says boy though, and baby has now been confirmed girl at 3 scans.

Jojo, I haven't started on a hospital bag yet and probably won't start for ages. I will buy baby nappies in another month. This weekend we got all of our boys' old clothes out of the loft (at least 12 bin bags full!) so I have that to sort through. We didn't know DS1 gender so I have quite a lot of neutral baby clothes that are still in great condition. We only live 10 mins drive from the hospital so my hubby will pop home or buy anything we need so I tend not to worry about getting organised.

Florida, I hope all is still good with you and baby :hugs:

Hello to everyone else :wave:


----------



## floridamomma

Jami- glad you are starting your new job and decided to let the other go. That's just too much! When do you start maternity leave? 

Bselck- :hugs: thank you. How are hanging in over here? 

JLou- take it easy hon. We still sometimes are just doing so much. If you can start leave before Christmas maybe you should. That way you can really enjoy it!

Lucy- sorry you failed your gtt. But it's really grat it's controlled with just diet. Are they inducing at 38 week? Anterior placenta drives me nuts still. Good luck ar your upcoming growth scan. 

Ttc- hoping your gtt comes back that guy passed. 

Vankiwi- 4 weeks? Eeek! Almost baby watch time. You stil have some time don't worry. 

Cupcake- hoping your shifts fly and leave gets here soon. Will be exciting to see UFC the old wives tales are right and you get a baby girl. 

Jojo- people do that at times, like you're already gone. Well st least you'll be home soon. Let them have it. On the packing front I don't even had a bag for baby or myself lol. 

Afm- trying to check in more often just a lot happening. Still planning induction right on 37 weeks so less than 6 weeks to go as long as little miss and i stay healthy. Haven't packed a thing. And our baby shower is Saturday. Was going to cancel but it's the only event I have until she's born plus I'll be sitting the entire time. Thinking of getting a better chair for that day lol. Really tired because of all the meds I take but we are hsniging in there.


----------



## TTC74

A bit of good news after the car crash - I passed my 3 hour GTT! No gestational diabetes for me! Given the number I received after my 1 hour test, I was shocked but thrilled!


----------



## EverythingXd

Great news TTC :happydance:

And glad to hear you and baby are ticking along nicely at the moment Florida :thumbup:

AFM, bit of a grumble coming! We went out on Saturday night with a group of friends. One of the guys asked me if we'd got a name picked out for our baby girl yet. I replied yes, we had chosen Saffron. He then proceeded into hysterical laughing :growlmad: I said I wasn't joking, that was what we were calling our daughter... he laughs hysterically again. I looked obviously pissed off, he says "sorry I'm being a dick" but carried on laughing. Then he brought it up twice more later in the evening, laughing both times :growlmad:


----------



## Vankiwi

Wow Everything! What a rude reaction. Saffron is a lovely name and not out there so I'm not sure what his problem is?! Sorry he was so nasty.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Vankiwi said:


> Wow Everything! What a rude reaction. Saffron is a lovely name and not out there so I'm not sure what his problem is?! Sorry he was so nasty.

I agree. What a stupid reaction! Don't let that put you off using the name Saffron. It's lovely x


----------



## floridamomma

Everything he wa so rude. I might've stomped off. I'm too sensitive for that right now. I think it's unique and very beautiful. 

Update- Went to my 31 week appt. was feeling bad all day. Bp 160/110. Sent to l&d bp 170/115. Given max labatelol and iv hydralazine. Finally came down. Slight headache that won't go away now. So we spoke to the mfm and the head high risk ob specialist today. Due to this headache that won't leave I have a new home until Ms Zuri arrives. I'll be 32 weeks in 3 days so we are just trying to hang on. We may not get to 34 weeks but I'm claiming good health for her either way. Due to the fact that they can keep my bp well controlled here but as soon I as I go home it shoots up they feel for my safety we have to stay. We've maxed out on labetalol and it's really a waiting game from here. She is small weight wise but her organs have all developed on time. So the longer those lungs keep developing the better for her. Any experience with a small for gestation preemie? Almost 32 weeks?


----------



## Jami888

I catch alot of flack for my name choice too Everything. My mom is my worst critic actually. Just brush it off and let the haters hate.

Florida I am sorry to hear of your headaches but I am happy to hear u are hospitalized now. I think I would be too stressed at home and would prefer to be in the hospital to monitor her all day everyday as well.

Job is going good. Day 2 down. It's not hard just alot of little things....and I hate training because the manager is all over my butt all day....but oh well. I'll master it all soon. But my old boss is still texting me asking me about projects and old claims. I wanna tell her...I'm gone! It's your problem now. You figure it out. Maybe I should bill her for wasting my time. Hmmm...

I am not taking leave until I blow lol. I will work until my water breaks. Since I'm at a new job, I have accumulated no time off or sick time so I think I will just not get paid for the 6 weeks I'll need off. So I don't want to leave early when I'll need everyday I can get once she's here. I dont even know how long I'll have off. I asked my manager yesterday and she said "well talk about later". And we never did. I don't want to push her, but I kinda need to know what their policy is going to be so I can make plans. I guess if she still doesn't talk to me about it by friday, I'll ask her again monday. I just hate to be pushy.


----------



## TTC74

Everything- what a jerk. I caught a lot of flack for Grown DDs name - Forest Rain (she goes by Rain). People got used to it though, and she loves her name! 

AFM - I got a new car today! I could've lived without the new car payment but I guess I was due a new car. Plus, it's going to be great for the baby! It's a compact SUV (Mazda CX-5).


----------



## floridamomma

Ttc I love Forest Rain!!!


----------



## Jlou89

How rude, Saffron is a lovely name and your baby, you choice! Some people just think there opinion matters when it doesn't! 

I am really so uncomfortable, both sides of my tummy feel like they are streched the maximum they can! My hips and back feel like they are going to break when I'm standing and I spend my shifts on my feet, trying not to cry &#128557;
Hope all of you are getting on well and baby's will soon be making an appearance &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## TTC74

Anyone else having pelvic girdle pain? My groin hurts terribly when I walk.


----------



## Jami888

Jlou I feel the same! Stretched to the max. :cry:
Ttc, I have horrible pubic bone pain. Feels like they are separating. It's bad walking but in the mornings after laying in bed all night it's excruciating for some reason.

We're almost there ladies :hugs:


----------



## Jojojojo76

I have terrible groin pain as well. Sure I didn't get this last time. It is worse in the evening after sitting down all day at work and really uncomfortable. I had a really bad day on Monday and had enough so my boss has agreed I can work one day a week at home and take another day off annual leave each week so I only have to be in the office 3 days a week. Should make it through to my maternity leave now hopefully at 38 weeks &#128512;


----------



## TTC74

My dr told me to get a maternity support belt (which I'm trying today). So far it isn't helping but I figure it could take a few days given how bad the pain has gotten. What do I know, though? 

She also told me to use ice. I tried that last night and this morning and it really does help, but of course it does me no good when I'm walking around and working!


----------



## Jojojojo76

TTC74 said:


> My dr told me to get a maternity support belt (which I'm trying today). So far it isn't helping but I figure it could take a few days given how bad the pain has gotten. What do I know, though?
> 
> She also told me to use ice. I tried that last night and this morning and it really does help, but of course it does me no good when I'm walking around and working!

Where do you have to put the ice? &#128563;


----------



## TTC74

Jojojojo76 said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> My dr told me to get a maternity support belt (which I'm trying today). So far it isn't helping but I figure it could take a few days given how bad the pain has gotten. What do I know, though?
> 
> She also told me to use ice. I tried that last night and this morning and it really does help, but of course it does me no good when I'm walking around and working!
> 
> Where do you have to put the ice? &#128563;Click to expand...

She told me to shove it right down my pants! Not pretty but it is helpful.


----------



## floridamomma

Zuri has arrived due to uncontrolled bp. She's beautiful and I'm still in shock. Nothing about this has gone the way I thought it would.


----------



## TTC74

Since you didn't say otherwise, I'm assuming that she's well for the most part. I couldn't be more happy for you.


----------



## cupcake23

Congratulations florida, hope little zuri is doing well and so are you x


----------



## Jojojojo76

That is amazing news Florida. Congratulations! Hope you and Zuri are doing well xx


----------



## Jami888

Wow Florida! Congratulations on a beautiful baby girl!


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations Florida, sending you and baby Zuri lots of positive thoughts for good health xx


----------



## BSelck24

Congrats Florida! Hope she is doing well! Stay strong!

Jami- my pelvic pain is the worst in the mornings too! If I did too much the day before, I get so sore at night and wake up often in pain- 

TTC- I just bought a belly band too! Literally yesterday- so I can't say whether or not it really helps yet but I do know it pushes on my bladder a bit more than usual but makes my back feel so much better! Now just to see if it helps relieve this pelvic pain!


----------



## floridamomma

Hi ladies. Still getting back to normal after all the meds I was on. Glad to see all doing well. Zuri is doing amazing though she's a tiny little miss. She's been breathing on her own since day one and seems completely healthy but she definitely has been affected by iugr. She started feeds last night so hoping she tolerates them. We are both doing well.


----------



## Jami888

Hey florida! So glad to hear she is doing well. Is she breast feeding or tube fed? What is iugr? Do u have a pic to share? Hope u r feeling better.

AFM: just had 32 week appt. Fluid went up to 29. And baby's growth has dropped from 60% to 30%. Dr said when I stopped the lovenox that could happen. But the cord looked good so at this point he's just going to monitor her some more. I also told him about my insurance possibly ending the 31st of january. He agreed to strip my membranes at 36 weeks and every week after that to help her along. If not, I'll be induced January 30th!!! Don't want to be induced so I really hope the stripping membranes works sooner. Excited to officially have a date though to meet my girly.


----------



## BSelck24

Jami- sorry your fluid went up and growth went down, but so glad your doctors have a plan and are willing to help out with the insurance needs! And how great to have a date for baby's arrival!

AFM- I just went for my labor and delivery tour at our hospital and now I am so excited to meet my baby boy!! We learned where to park, where to go, what to bring and pack in our bags, and that we get to have snacks during labor lol :haha:

I'm also very excited to find out that there are three laboring rooms with bath tubs!! My husband doesn't want me to give birth in the tub, but I would love to labor in it at least! Bath tubs are my zen place!

I too just had my 32 weeks scan and all is well :baby: he is now measuring at 35 weeks, 3 weeks ahead (with his head measuring 37 weeks!!) with belly being on track at 32 weeks so big baby he should be big lol

He is estimated to weigh 5lbs 6oz right now at the 80th percentile, but I have read so much on how ultrasounds can be off that I don't trust it fully! They will not deliver early due to the projection of a large baby and I'm ok with that as just in case they're off on their estimates he gets the full time to bake and grow!

This ultrasound will be my last as there are no concerns and I just have heartbeat and and fundal height checks scheduled at 34 and 36 weeks. After that, I don't know what to expect! I'm getting my Group B Strep test next appt just in case I deliver early.

Hope everyone is well!! :hugs:


----------



## Jami888

Wow bselck. With you baby measuring that big he could come anytime!!! It's so surreal to have Florida baby born already. Now we are all just ticking clocks. I wonder who will be next???


----------



## Jojojojo76

Wish it could be me next. These last few months are really dragging by. Getting very impatient to meet my little girl!


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm not really expecting mine to come early, neither of my DS's did (40+5 and 40+1). Hubby thinks she will be early though. I'm definitely hoping to make it to at least 38 weeks x


----------



## BSelck24

Exactly- I don't think I will go early either because I just don't know how much I believe their weight estimation! Also I think it would be God laughing at me to have such a preemie with my DS1 and then go overdue with this one lol


----------



## Jojojojo76

I'm kind of assuming I'll give birth at 40 weeks as I did with my son. Which means just under 8 weeks to go.....


----------



## floridamomma

Hi everyone. Checking in. Good to see all doing well. Still battling my bp. Had another stay in the hospital nuts it's finally controlled. Anxiety is through the roof it's been a rough last month. Our tiny Miss is doing well in the nicu(adding to my stress). I just feel like a total neurotic failure. Praying constantly and keeping you all in prayers as well.


----------



## cupcake23

Hello ladies, hope you are all well. 

Glad Zuri is doing well Florida and you are finally managing to get your BP under control.

I finished my last shift yesterday so now on annual leave before mat leave, also 34 weeks and as i had both kids at 38 weeks i could be holding a newborn in just 4 weeks!&#128558; still not prepared but Im sure once Xmas/ new year is out of the way I can get sorted. Hope you are having a lovely weekend x


----------



## TTC74

So happy to hear Zuri is thriving! 

At 30 weeks, I'm done! I'm uncomfortable and in significant pain (pelvic girdle pain). So, I'm ready! Dr says they will induce between 38-39 weeks due to advanced maternal age. Lately DH has been saying that he was really looking forward to the whole "I'm in labor" surprise. So, I hope she decides to make an arrival at 37-38 weeks!


----------



## BSelck24

OH Florida! So glad baby girl is doing well and they have now gotten your BP under control! As a former NICU mommy, I know better than to say stay calm, but I do know to say keep praying! It will all work out!

Cupcake- so glad you are done with work and could have your baby in less than 4 weeks!! I'm so ready for Christmas!

TTC- I have been getting some of that pelvic pain as well but it doesn't sound like as bad as you are getting it! Mine is mostly over night or when I over exert myself throughout the day. I mostly find I'm out of breath and more worn out than often and getting my son out of the bathtub or the car seat is exhausting!!

As for me, baby boy has been getting hiccups literally every night!! I cannot fall asleep like that! My constipation from first tri is back :/ and I am constantly hungry now!! 

Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas and gets through the holidays with family with ease! After that, we are on the home stretch!


----------



## Jami888

As much as this new job is helping my family....I regret taking it when I did. I think I bit off more than I can chew. I'm literally exhausted every night and so uncomfortable at work. Counting down the days til she's here and I get 6-8 weeks off.


----------



## TTC74

Sorry to hear that Jami. I can relate in a way. I can't wait to get home from work each day. I'm just so exhausted and uncomfortable and even in pain. I'm eager for this LO to arrive so that the 3rd trimester can come to an end.


----------



## busytulip

Ladies forgive my absence. I do hope to be better following the holidays and the kids return to school. 

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## floridamomma

Hi all. Stoping in to say hello. Will check back occasionally. Having some struggles mentally post partum as the preeclampsia affected me more than I thought emotionally. Going to be seeing my therapist next week. Hoping to avoid taking meds.


----------



## Jojojojo76

Just poppping in as well to say that I hope you all had a good Xmas and are enjoying the festive season x


----------



## Jojojojo76

floridamomma said:


> Hi all. Stoping in to say hello. Will check back occasionally. Having some struggles mentally post partum as the preeclampsia affected me more than I thought emotionally. Going to be seeing my therapist next week. Hoping to avoid taking meds.

Sorry to hear that, but hope seeing your therapist helps. You have been through so much in the last couple of months. Hope little Zuri is continuing to do well and that she will be home with you soon x


----------



## BSelck24

floridamomma said:


> Hi all. Stoping in to say hello. Will check back occasionally. Having some struggles mentally post partum as the preeclampsia affected me more than I thought emotionally. Going to be seeing my therapist next week. Hoping to avoid taking meds.

Florida- so proud of you for recognizing you need help! Hoping the therapist helps out and you can get through this!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## BSelck24

As for me, went to the hospital today to get baby checked on because I have been having a lot of stomach pains over the weekend. I started to freak myself out thinking my increased discharge was slow leaking fluid and that I was having contractions! But no, everything is good to go! Week 34 here I come! The doctor thinks my pain is just ligament pain from my stomach stretching (since my pain is in my upper abdomen) and could also just be pain from getting kicked in the ribs so much.

Such a relief to hear baby boys heartbeat for a while and that she said it was very strong and he was super active :happydance:

I know I'm still 6 weeks or so away, but I'm so getting ready to meet my baby!!


----------



## EverythingXd

I hope you've all had a great Xmas &#127876; I'm having a lovely time, me and hubby are really close right now and the boys have coped really well with a few late nights. 

Sorry to hear you're struggling at the moment Florida. You've been through so much, and I'm glad you're getting the help you need. I hope little Zuri is going from strength to strength and will be home with you soon x


----------



## Jojojojo76

BSelck24 said:


> As for me, went to the hospital today to get baby checked on because I have been having a lot of stomach pains over the weekend. I started to freak myself out thinking my increased discharge was slow leaking fluid and that I was having contractions! But no, everything is good to go! Week 34 here I come! The doctor thinks my pain is just ligament pain from my stomach stretching (since my pain is in my upper abdomen) and could also just be pain from getting kicked in the ribs so much.
> 
> Such a relief to hear baby boys heartbeat for a while and that she said it was very strong and he was super active :happydance:
> 
> I know I'm still 6 weeks or so away, but I'm so getting ready to meet my baby!!

You are one day ahead of me! Glad all went well at your check up and so exciting to think that our babies will be with us soon &#128118;


----------



## Jami888

Hey gals, 34 week appt went fine. Nothing to report. 4-5 weeks to go. Actually feeling down and impatient. Feel like I'm snapping at everyone. Just sore and tired. Hurry up baby.


----------



## cupcake23

Hi ladies, hope you are all having a good Xmas holidays, can't believe we are so close to our due dates now &#128522; nothing really to report, just enjoying my leave from work, eating and relaxing, my 2 favourite past times &#128514;


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies. Just checking in. Hope everyone had a lovely holiday season. 

AFM - I threw my back out a couple of days ago pretty severely (and painfully). So, I went to the Dr Tuesday (pulled muscle confirmed), and I stayed home yesterday. I'm feeling a bit better today. So, I'm going back to work. I can't afford to use up all my leave early!


----------



## BSelck24

Ouch TTC!! I hope you heal quickly!

Busy- anyway you could add the date the babies are born next to our EDD on the first page!?


----------



## TTC74

Lately, I've noticed that every time I stand up, I think my baby girl falls onto my bladder. I go from thinking I might need to use the restroom to darting to the restroom in one fell swoop! Anyone else have this going on for them?


----------



## Jlou89

Hope all you lovelies have had a lovely Christmas and new year! Can't wait to hear more announcements of our beautiful baby's being born! Xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Happy New Year ladies! Eek, now we're finally in January my baby is going to be born this month! Less than 4 weeks to go :happydance: I hope you have all had a great Xmas and new year. I've had a lovely one - hubby's work closed down for Xmas so we've spent lots of time together as a family and it's been awesome. 



TTC74 said:


> Lately, I've noticed that every time I stand up, I think my baby girl falls onto my bladder. I go from thinking I might need to use the restroom to darting to the restroom in one fell swoop! Anyone else have this going on for them?

My baby sits low on my bladder, so I'm going loads at the moment. We watched a film in bed last night and I went to the loo at least 6 times :haha: I can't walk very quickly or very far now without her starting to grate on my cervix either. Maybe this is all because my pelvic floor is weak.


----------



## cupcake23

Happy New Year! 

Ive been generally well, pelvic pain and feeling that lo is jumping on my bladder doesnt help, Im also still vomiting &#128547; its usually only once in the morning but just annoying at 36 weeks, anyone else? 

We have finally got ourselves sorted and started buying all the bits we need for baby, can't believe my due date is in 27 days!


----------



## TTC74

I know what you ladies mean about pelvic pain and grating. I don't know what I would do without a day of pelvic burning from ligaments and the feeling that her little head is grating on my pubic bone! 

Did I mention that on our 34 weeks appt (Jan 18th), we're going to pick a mid-Feb date to induce?! I'm so excited!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Happy New Year to you too ladies! Lots of pelvic pain here as well. I guess this is how it will be until I give birth! Have had a really lazy Xmas and New Year but back to work on Tuesday for a few more weeks until my maternity leave begins. Have managed to sort out bits and pieces for the baby over Xmas and am starting to feel a bit more organised. I have a scan on Thursday to check the babies position and make sure everything is ok. Baby has turned in to a bit of a gymnast lately so will be interesting to see how she is doing.

No vomiting for me Cupcake. Sorry you are still having to put up with that.

That's exciting about picking your induction date TTC74!!


----------



## Jami888

Yes On the peeing all the time! I kinda have to go, but once I stand up, I really have to go! 
So glad it's finally January! My dr said we could induce January 30th if I haven't had her yet....so in the last home stretch. Christmas hit my family with alot of problems. One thing after another went wrong. Last night I had to babysit my drunk husband and clean up puke all night. I love him....but it was ridiculous. I am so tired of being around drunk people and being the designated driver. Again were here at another friends house for dinner and drinks and I've secluded myself because everyone else is 3 sheets to the wind. I am so glad the holidays are over and I'm days away from having my body back.


----------



## SanJan

TTC - Same here about rushing to the loo :wacko:

cupcake - Not me, but I have a friend who had vomiting till the end and once a day just like yours. It went away right after delivery for her.

Florida - thinking of you :hugs: Hope Zuri is doing good and hopefully back home soon.

As for me, can't believe I'm close to 35 weeks :happydance: I have already started my leave as I had around 25 days of paid leaves that'll expire by June. And got the date for my cerclage removal on 17th Jan when I'll be 36+5. Only thing is, baby has turned breech in my 34week scan - he/she was in head down position till 30w :dohh: So, if baby doesn't turn by 37 weeks, I'll have to have an elective section at 39weeks. I just hope baby turns by then.


----------



## lucy_x

Hey girlies, so sorry I haven't popped in recently, using my phone is a nightmare for bnb.

It's a year today since I lost the twins, I honestly don't know where that year went - I thought I'd be more broken than I am, but fortunately although I miss that pregnancy, I'm so excited to meet this little girl.

34 weeks now, back down to prepregnancy weight due to the gestational diabetes diet! And feeling lots of pelvic and back pressure now. Hoping she's finally engaged! Will find out if I'm going to 40 weeks in the next two weeks or whether they will want to induce me! Will have to see what babies size is at 36 weeks. 

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Big hugs to you Lucy...thinking about you xx

P.s. that is great news you are back to your prepregnancy weight! Haven't been weighing myself this pregnancy but am sure I can't say the same!


----------



## floridamomma

Hi all. As always glad to see good updates. Was readmitted Monday due to some chest discomfort and found out I have a pulmonary embolism. No dvts found. I know I'm so luck and blessed to be here but am just utterly terrified everyday all day. 

Everything I remember you've dealt with dvts. How do you cope? How do carry on with life?


----------



## EverythingXd

floridamomma said:


> Hi all. As always glad to see good updates. Was readmitted Monday due to some chest discomfort and found out I have a pulmonary embolism. No dvts found. I know I'm so luck and blessed to be here but am just utterly terrified everyday all day.
> 
> Everything I remember you've dealt with dvts. How do you cope? How do carry on with life?

Florida, I'm so sorry to hear that :cry: You've been through so much! I've had 4 DVT's now but luckily none of them have progressed into a PE. I was only 20/21 when I had my first. The hospital offered me counselling but I didn't appreciate how serious it was back then so declined. 

The 2nd time was just before I started trying for DS1 when I was about 34, and again I was pretty laid back about it although slightly more worried because I had only been on a 2 hour flight. 

My 3rd was 10 weeks after having DS2, a post partum thing caused by change of hormones (probably the same reason you got your PE). That one really upset me... it was a bad one - the whole of my right leg clotted, and it was the first one since I'd had children. I was just so scared I would die and leave behind a baby and a 2 year old. I got a few panic attacks, which ironically can mimic PE symptoms. It just took me time to get my head round it and to feel safe that the clots weren't going to move. 

I got my last one during this pregnancy. I caught it really early and so it wasn't very big, and to be honest I was so worried about the pregnancy that the DVT was not so significant in comparison. 

As soon as they get you on blood thinners, you're already a huge amount safer. It stabilises the clots almost immediately so they are unlikely to move and they won't get bigger. Your body will already be attacking the clot(s). I really hope your pain is manageable - I'm sure within around a week of all of my clots I've been pretty much pain-free so I hope this is the case for you too (my mum had a PE but honestly it was a long time ago and I can't remember if her recovery was as fast but I do know she is completely symptomless now, as am I. 

Sending you massive hugs and please keep in touch to let us know how you are doing :hugs: x


----------



## BSelck24

lucy_x said:


> Hey girlies, so sorry I haven't popped in recently, using my phone is a nightmare for bnb.
> 
> It's a year today since I lost the twins, I honestly don't know where that year went - I thought I'd be more broken than I am, but fortunately although I miss that pregnancy, I'm so excited to meet this little girl.
> 
> 34 weeks now, back down to prepregnancy weight due to the gestational diabetes diet! And feeling lots of pelvic and back pressure now. Hoping she's finally engaged! Will find out if I'm going to 40 weeks in the next two weeks or whether they will want to induce me! Will have to see what babies size is at 36 weeks.
> 
> Hope you are all well!

Lucy! Pre-pregnancy weight! You go girl! Im up 25lbs! But I'm the opposite- I'm actually happy for my weight gain since with my son I lost weight the whole time.



floridamomma said:


> Hi all. As always glad to see good updates. Was readmitted Monday due to some chest discomfort and found out I have a pulmonary embolism. No dvts found. I know I'm so luck and blessed to be here but am just utterly terrified everyday all day.
> 
> Everything I remember you've dealt with dvts. How do you cope? How do carry on with life?

Florida- omg how scary! You've been dealing with so much! What is a dvts?

As for me, my IPad has been broken so I have been offline for a while! I had to go to the ER two days ago because I had a stomach bug and could not stop throwing up! They had to give me an IV of fluids as I ended up becoming dehydrated and was given anti nausea medicine. It helped greatly immediately but I was given an ultrasound to check my gall bladder just in case. 

All was well and the ultrasound tech snuck us a peak of the baby!!

The blessing in disguise of throwing up all day (and my mother scaring me into thinking it could be the beginning of labor!) was that we got to see baby one more time before delivery! A few things amazed me... His eyes were open! I have never seen that on an ultrasound before! (Especially considering my first son was born with his eyes still fused shut!), the baby was not only opening his mouth but sucking on his hand!!, and lastly, he has hair! She clearly showed us and it was so cute!!

Anyways, the pain and sickness was worth it for that surprise ultrasound!

So ready to meet baby boy!!


----------



## floridamomma

Bselck- dvt is a deep vein thrombosis, a clot in the veins usually of the legs

Everything- thank you :hugs: yes they called it a provoked clot caused by pregnancy and all the time I spent in bed in and out of hospitals. I saw cardiology yesterday and he actually said he believes it all traces back to the preeclampsia and the toil it's taken on my body. It's definitely very strenuous getting myself to understand I'm ok and they won't move. And that has been my hearts biggest issue the fear of leaving my children and husband. Thank you for your kind words. Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Jami888

Hey gals. Had a good false labor Saturday. Didn't go to the hospital cause I figured that's what it was....but we packed the hospital bag and cleaned the house just incase. I started having contractions that were 3 minutes apart and starting to hurt. I got up after 2 or 3 hrs of that and thought if I start moving they'll probably go away. They didn't at first....but after another hr or so, once the house was all cleaned....they just stopped. Nothing since. Man these last few weeks are so intense and have me anxious.


----------



## BSelck24

Omg Jami! How scary! I'm glad you held it together enough to not go to the hospital and walk it off! So proud! I probably would have went in! Keep us updated!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Yes, very exciting Jami! Maybe baby will be here by themselves by the end of the month, which I know is what you want xx


----------



## SanJan

Jami - how scary :hugs: you are really brave to figure out and stay at home.

I think, for most of us, the countdown has started :happydance: Time for our rainbows :cloud9:

For me, things are going OK at the moment. Only thing is we found out at 34 weeks appointment that baby is breech and yesterday at 36weeks appointment, baby is still breech. Most probably we'll have to go with planned section in that case and Dr said we'll see next week and if baby is still not turned, they might not remove the stitches as planned on 17th. I'm just praying that baby turns by then.


----------



## Jami888

Had my 36 week appt yesterday. Fluid went from 28-33 so he said that's severe polyhydramnios and he has to refer me to a high risk dr to scan me. He said maybe there is something he's missing. He said that Dr will make the decision of when and how to deliver me and he pretty much has to follow that. My mother has been sending me emails of polyhydramnios and stillbirth and I'd driving me crazy. I'm more worried about a c section. I still want to do this as natural as possible. Have my regular dr appt Tuesday so I'm supposed to see the high risk dr before then. My aunt had poly and her baby was a still birth 20 years ago. My fate is in this Dr's hands so I'm biting my nails waiting for him to call me. Baby looked good though measuring over 6 lbs!


----------



## cupcake23

Im sorry to hear that Jami, were you checked for diabetes? 

Sorry that your mum is being inconsiderate talking about sb with you, thats just awful. The most important thing is that they have picked it up and you are being closely monitored, more than likely an early induction but that doesnt mean you can't have a natural birth as possible x


----------



## TTC74

That's awful, Jami. It totally sounds like something my mother would do, and then I would have to kill her!

Fingers crossed all goes well with the high risk dr and you can still have your natural childbirth. Keep us updated.


----------



## BSelck24

OH Jami so sorry your fluid went up! Hopefully the high risk doctor will get it all sorted out! Keep us updated! Praying for a healthy arrival for your baby!


----------



## SanJan

Jami - :hugs: that's not the result you want to hear, but glad that they are monitoring. Where your GD result normal? I'm asking this because at 28 weeks, my fluid levels were 97 percentile and one of my GTT values was 2 points above the normal range. So, Dr put me on diet and that has helped in reducing the fluid levels. So, worth asking about this to the high risk specialist.

Also, for poly, I heard there is a procedure similar to amnio to reduce the fluid level. In any case you are in safe hands and being monitored, so, pls don't let your mum's word worry you. Medical care is much advanced than what it was 20 yrs back :flower:


----------



## Jami888

Yes at 28 weeks my GD test was negative. Haven't been tested since though. 

I have heard of the amino and that scares the crap out of me. A big long needle in my belly....aaahhh.

I am worried because I don't feel her as much. I try to tell myself it's the water or her being bigger but I am noticing it more and more that she's quieter. I'm definitely going to be watching that until tuesday. I really just hope they say let's induce at 38 weeks and not put me thru the amino and all that. She's already over 6 lbs and my daughter was 6 lbs even when she was born so I'm sure she'd be ok now. The thought of stillbirth is flooding my mind now though. :cry: 
I'm trying to just distract myself at work and keep busy at home.


----------



## SanJan

Don't worry about amnio - I had that in this pregnancy and it wasn't that bad. Though, I really hope it doesn't come to that. But do bring up the point on feeling less movements. It must be the high fluid level cushioning the movements, but let Drs consider that into account and it might make them induce you earlier. I can understand why you would rather want to deliver the baby soon. I hope the high risk Dr you are meeting with is OK with inducing sooner :flower:


----------



## Jlou89

Oh Jami im so sorry your going through so much at the moment, and your mum is being inconsiderate! Good that they are monitoring you closely! I have everything crossed that all will be ok and you will have you rainbow soon! Let us know how it goes at the doctors Tuesday! Xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

Good luck with your appointment Jami. Let us know how it goes x


----------



## SanJan

Good luck Jami! Hope things goes well with the high risk specialist appointment.

Congrats Busy :happydance: Just saw the update in front page.

As for me, I'm a ball of nerves today. Have an appointment today evening at 5 to check if baby has turned and remove stitches if the baby has turned. Else, will get a date for planned section. Either way, I should have some update.


----------



## Jojojojo76

SanJan said:


> Good luck Jami! Hope things goes well with the high risk specialist appointment.
> 
> Congrats Busy :happydance: Just saw the update in front page.
> 
> As for me, I'm a ball of nerves today. Have an appointment today evening at 5 to check if baby has turned and remove stitches if the baby has turned. Else, will get a date for planned section. Either way, I should have some update.

Best of luck with your appointment Sanjay! Look forward to your update later.


----------



## TTC74

Looks like we've got lots of important appointments today. I'll definitely check in for updates! 

AFM - I have an appointment tomorrow for ultrasound and checkup and hopefully we will be setting the induction date, too!


----------



## cupcake23

Hello ladies, hope you are all well. 

I had my follow-up scan today to check dopplers & AFI, scan went well and I don't need anymore. I have a seperate appointment this afternoon with the midwife.

Think baby is enjoying their time in there as I have no labour signs, occassional tightenings but nothing worth noting, just want to meet him/her! 

Hope your appts go well sanjuan & ttc74 x


----------



## SanJan

Appointment went well and baby is head down :dance:

They are removing the stitches on 19th morning as I'll complete 37 weeks because baby is engaged now so they didn't want to remove stitches today itself and have me go into labor soon. So, once stitches are out day after tomorrow, will be in labor watch :happydance:


----------



## SanJan

Ttc74 & cupcake, hope the appointment went well :flower:


----------



## cupcake23

Great news Sanjan. 

My appt also went well, also on baby watch now &#129299;


----------



## Jojojojo76

Good to hear your appointments went well ladies. I'm 37 weeks tomorrow so can I join you on labour watch as well? Although baby is head down I've not had any signs of movement, so not holding out much hope I'll go in to labour over the next couple of weeks!


----------



## TTC74

Yay for baby head down, SanJan!


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm glad your appointments both went well Sanjan and Cupcake :flower:

I'm 38 weeks tomorrow but I'm not on labour watch, I am thinking C section is still the best option for me so hoping I'll make it to next Thursday without going into labour naturally. Baby is very low, but I've had no other signs. Only getting very mild irregular BH so I fully expect I'd have made it to 40 weeks without the planned C section at 39+1.


----------



## Jami888

Hey ladies. So happy to hear everyone is well and waiting!

Had my high risk appt today. She said fluid is very high and she wants me induced next week. Had regular dr appt immediately after and he stripped my membranes and set my induction for Tuesday!!! I'm so excited to meet my baby girl &#128149;


----------



## EverythingXd

That's great news Jami (not that your fluid is high, but everything else because I know you wanted baby to come earlier!) x


----------



## BSelck24

OH ladies what great reports from Doctor Appts I've just read through!

SanJan- what great news that baby is head down and you can get your stitches removed next week!

Cupcake- glad your appt went well since I was looking at the front page of due dates and you're next!

Jami- sorry your fluid is high but excited for your induction next week! Let me know what the membrane stripping does!

As for me, had my 37 week appt today- heart beat was 154bpm, baby boy is low and I'm almost 2cm dialated. So now it's just a waiting game for contractions to start! I've had a few BH but nothing serious, just tons and tons of pelvic soreness! So some days I think he will be here soon, other days I think he will be overdue!

Excited to see more babies born next week!! :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

Barring an unexpected early arrival, Bella will be joining us on 2/14!


----------



## BSelck24

TTC74 said:


> Barring an unexpected early arrival, Bella will be joining us on 2/14!

Woo hoo for a Valentines Day baby! So exciting to have a date!!


----------



## EverythingXd

TTC74 said:


> Barring an unexpected early arrival, Bella will be joining us on 2/14!

Aww what a lovely birthday to have! :cloud9:


----------



## Jami888

Good morning everyone!!! I am up to my eyeballs with false labor. My tummy has dramatically dropped and I've been having tons of contractions, not really painful though, lots of brown mucusy discharge (lost plug Thursday), and overall just moody and tired. Ready to do this. Still praying I go on my own before Tuesday. I hate induction. My sons was terrible. Daughter was 100% all natural and I loved it. I have asked my dr if we could try just breaking my water and not using pitocin. He said "well see what your cervix looks like". All the menstrual cramping and discharge makes me believe I'm dialating. At my sweep I was 1.5 cm dialated so I'm praying for at least a 3 or 4 so he'll be willing to do it without pitocin. Getting nervous and impatient. I've been so worried about this little one I just want to have her in my arms already!:baby:


----------



## EverythingXd

Jami888 said:


> Good morning everyone!!! I am up to my eyeballs with false labor. My tummy has dramatically dropped and I've been having tons of contractions, not really painful though, lots of brown mucusy discharge (lost plug Thursday), and overall just moody and tired. Ready to do this. Still praying I go on my own before Tuesday. I hate induction. My sons was terrible. Daughter was 100% all natural and I loved it. I have asked my dr if we could try just breaking my water and not using pitocin. He said "well see what your cervix looks like". All the menstrual cramping and discharge makes me believe I'm dialating. At my sweep I was 1.5 cm dialated so I'm praying for at least a 3 or 4 so he'll be willing to do it without pitocin. Getting nervous and impatient. I've been so worried about this little one I just want to have her in my arms already!:baby:

I saw your FB post first and this made me chuckle - when is false labour not false labour?! :haha:


----------



## Jami888

My FB post? Don't have one... :shrug:

So ladies... to avoid induction on Tuesday I drank castor oil....and it's been 6 hrs and nothing! I've chickened out on my other two births, but I just have a feeling this one will end in c section if I'm induced. I can't believe it didnt even make me have a BM. Anyone have experience? Not doing it again but just baffled that it did nothing.


----------



## BSelck24

Jami- omg eww I have heard of castor oil but never done it! Was it disgusting!? Maybe it takes time to sink in and do something?


----------



## Jami888

Took it at 2:30. At 10:30 I started contracting. The pain woke me up. Got worse and worse until 4am when they stopped! I was just about to go to l&d when it all stopped. I went to bed and got up at 5:30 for work. Nothing all day. Never had diarrhea at all.

Had dr appt right now, he tried to strip me again but said there were no membranes left. I am 2 cm dilated and 50% effaced. Last week I was 1.5 cm dilated and not effaced at all. So I guess I made a little progress. Tomorrow morning he'll break my water, then give me an hr. He said if I make even a tiny bit of progress every hr, he won't give me pitocin. I have so many butterflies about tomorrow. Can't wait. I hope I can sleep tonight :happydance:


----------



## BSelck24

Jami!!!! Agh so exciting!! Good luck tomorrow!! Can't wait for your baby to be here!!


----------



## EverythingXd

Jami888 said:


> My FB post? Don't have one... :shrug:

Sorry, baby brain!! :haha::blush: Good luck for today!


----------



## Jojojojo76

Any news Jami? Hoping to see another baby announcement soon!


----------



## lucy_x

Jami good luck on your birth! Can't wait to see another baby.

I'm so ready to have this baby now too! I literally can't wait.


----------



## TTC74

Thinking of you, Jami and Jami's LO!


----------



## Jami888

Luka Grey
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0094.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TTC74

Oh Jami! I'm so happy for you! Absolutely precious! 

Time to update our message title to 5 rainbows!


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations Jami, she's so cute! How much did she weigh? Hope you're both doing great x


----------



## Jojojojo76

Congrats Jami. That's amazing news . Hope the birth went well xx


----------



## Jlou89

Congratulations Jami! She's beautiful! Hope you and Luka are doing amazing! Xx


----------



## SanJan

Congrats Jami!! She's so adorable...


----------



## SanJan

Everything - if I'm not mistaken, you have you elective section tomorrow right? Or is it next week?

As for me, baby turned again after stitch removal :dohh: We had declined ECV and gone with elective section now and got it scheduled for 28th Jan.


----------



## BSelck24

Jami- ADORABLE!!! How much did she end up weighing!? So happy for you!!

SanJan! Sorry baby turned again, but happy you have a dare scheduled for your baby!!


----------



## EverythingXd

SanJan said:


> Everything - if I'm not mistaken, you have you elective section tomorrow right? Or is it next week?
> 
> As for me, baby turned again after stitch removal :dohh: We had declined ECV and gone with elective section now and got it scheduled for 28th Jan.

Yes, my ELCS is in the morning :flower: So nervous.

I am worried about my blood situation. I had my last injection last night because they said it will take 24 hours for it to get out of my system. It will be more like 36 hours by the time I have the C section. It's a balancing act - the thinners reduce my platelets and increase risk of bleeding too much, but without them I am at risk of another DVT. If I don't have enough platelets, I can't have a spinal and will need general anaesthetic - nightmare.

Trying to stay positive though! My baby is wriggling nicely as I type and has given me no cause for concern, which I'm so relieved about. I just hope we both make it safely :cloud9:

How do you feel about your caesarean? I'll update and let you know how mine goes x


----------



## SanJan

Everything - :flower: all the best!!! 
I hope and pray that everything goes well for you.

I've kind of accepted the decision as this makes it a bit more sure of bringing a live baby home and trying to focus now on all positives from the section like knowing what and when it's gonna happen, no post delivery vaginal issues, perfect baby head etc. It's helping a bit to stay calm. It's the recovery part I'm still worried about than the surgery. Hopefully things will go fine for both of us. Can't wait for your birth story and baby announcement :baby:


----------



## Jlou89

Good luck everything! Can't wait to hear your birth story!!

Sanjan: sorry baby has moved, try and stay positive! Few days and you will be meeting your baby &#9786;&#65039; Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats Jami!!!

Sanjan- sorry baby turned but glad to know your little rainbow will be here soon

Everything- hoping your platelets allow you to skip general. I think they start right back on the thinners after right? Good od luck tomorrow!


----------



## SanJan

Everything - hope things are going well and you are enjoying your cuddles with LO and recovering from section.

Florida - how are you and zuri doing? Hope she's on track to come home soon or already at home.

Jlou - thanks :)


----------



## EverythingXd

Sorry I haven't been on with an update before now. My baby girl Saffron was born at 10.03am on 26th Jan, she weighed 7lb 12oz. 

When we arrived at the hospital we were told we were first and would go down to theatre at around 9am. A couple of emergencies came in which held it up slightly.

The theatre staff were all really friendly and told me everything that was going on as it happened. I got to watch Saffy being born on a screen above my head, it was all so surreal. 

I am going home from hospital in the morning. My 2 boys came to meet their new baby sister earlier today and they were so cute with her, both wanting a turn sitting down with her on their lap. She is awesome, my family is complete.


----------



## EverythingXd

Here she is :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







YJcGUhu.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jlou89

Congrats everything she is adorable!
Good luck with your section today SanJan! Can't wait to here your little bundle has arrived xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Good luck SanJan, looking forward to your update!


----------



## floridamomma

Sanjan can't wait to hear about your lo


----------



## floridamomma

Little Saffron is gorgeous and I still love that name!


----------



## Jami888

Congrats everything she's perfect :flower:

Luka Grey arrived at 5:46 pm Tuesday January 24th, 2017. She weighed 6lbs 15 oz and 19 in long. Husband was amazing during labor cleaning my water and changing my pads. She was born vaginally and I got to pull her out by her her underarms...which was amazing!!
She had trouble passing hearing test and vomiting amniotic fluid at first. Side effects from polyhydramnios. But now she's great. Very good baby waking every 4 hrs to feed at night and very calm while she's awake. Siblings love her!!
Downside, in laws are still here. They have sooooo outstayed their welcome. I thought they'd leave when I got discharged but no. Im holding it all in and being polite but I really wanna smack my MIL the next time she rough handles her while im breastfeeding because my nipples are dying, or gives one more piece of unsolicited advice. She's been so critical of me of and half the stuff she tells me to do I know is wrong (I work for a pediatrician). I haven't said a word to hubby because I don't want to start a fight with him... I need him here. He says they're leaving tomorrow and I really hope so because i feel crowded. My house is a mess, and I'm tired of sharing my newborn. Plus because they keep holding her, hubby has not changed a single diaper nor held her for more than 5 minutes. I feel like it's interfering with his bonding time with her.


----------



## SanJan

Our yellow bump turned blue and our rainbow baby A arrived via section on 28th Jan 9:52AM weighing 3.14 kgs.:cloud9: Recovery from surgery is going well, much better than what I thought. Will write a detailed update once I'm home.

Congrats everything and Jami :happydance:


----------



## BSelck24

San Jan- congrats!! #teamblue so happy you had a great experience!! Can't wait to hear more once you're home!


----------



## Jlou89

Oh Jami! Glad everything well with you and Luka!
So sorry about your in laws hopefully they leave ASAP! My family can be abit like that and don't know when enough is enough! I'm actually dreading it because I know my mum will want to stay and although she means well, my youngest sister is only 9, and has to come with, when I would just like it to be about my children and there new brother (that makes me sound awful) but my sister is hard work and doesn't listen, I feel like it's important to bond as a family! 

Congrats SanJan! Yay to team blue! Glad your recovering well! Can't wait to hear your birth story xx


----------



## Jojojojo76

Many congrats Sanjan! Look forward to hearing more once you are at home.

Jami - glad to hear all is well with baby and you had a good birth experience. Hope you get your house back to yourself ASAP xx


----------



## EverythingXd

SanJan, huge congratulations on the safe arrival of your team blue rainbow baby! Looking forward to hearing your birth story and how he's doing x

Jami, your little girl's birth sounds amazing :cloud9: She's doing great only waking every 4 hours to feed! My LO has got her days and nights the wrong way around and is waking probably every hour for feed in the night. She tends to have a 7 hour sleep late afternoon / evening with only 1 feed in the middle of it, so hoping that she will soon turn it around.


----------



## lucy_x

Congrats Sanjan and Jami on the births of your LO's! its been so long since iv been on BnB (cant stand using my phone for it!) so I feel iv missed so much!

afm ; Baby Ebony Grace arrived on the 6th Feb weighing 8lb 2oz (39+1 weeks), I cant believe I have my rainbow, everything feels unbelievably right and whole at the moment.

will write a proper birth story up and link it asap :) x x


----------



## Jami888

Oh man everything that's rough every hr at night??? I've been there though...my son was that way for a whole year. It was miserable and I was so exhausted. I'm counting my blessings with this one and praying she stays this easy. 

Congrats Lucy on your baby girl! 

Today is my due date so that is kinda surreal


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Lucy!


----------



## EverythingXd

Jami888 said:


> Oh man everything that's rough every hr at night??? I've been there though...my son was that way for a whole year. It was miserable and I was so exhausted. I'm counting my blessings with this one and praying she stays this way.

I wasn't too worried as my DS2 did the same the first week but settled down very quickly. Looks like Saffron will do the same - the night before last, she fed at 8.40pm, then slept until 1.50am, fed for over an hour until around 3am but then slept for another 5 hours and I actually woke her at 8am! Last night wasn't quite so good but hopefully hourly night feeds are a thing of the past.

Hope everyone else's babies are being nice to their mummies in the night!


----------



## BSelck24

I know I updated the Facebook group but...

Brody James arrived on Feb 5th at 410pm weighing 8lbs 4oz and 20.5 inches long!

He is absolutely healthy and I can't believe he arrived at 39 + 5!! He has a head full of dark hair and complete opposite coloring of my first son! My parents were here doe a week and thank God because the transition with my two year old was a little rough! He's great with his baby brother but doesn't share me that well.

Brody had his circumcision and they warned me after that that he would cluster feed and omg he is still crazy cluster feeding!! Hoping to settle down into a pattern soon but happy to be able to breastfeed this time. 

As for me, I had a second degree tear and have been super sore recovering- also I am experiencing swelling in my hands and feet when i never experienced any all pregnancy! So weird!!

Hope everyone is well!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## EverythingXd

Bselck congratulations, and lovely pic :cloud9: 

Hopefully your DS will get used to having to share you, it's a big change seeing you with a baby but I'm sure in time his bond with the baby will grow and he will understand that you don't love him any less. My DS1 struggled a bit when DS2 came along, he actually rejected me for a while in that he wanted his dad to do everything rather than me. It probably went on for a couple of months, and then it gradually calmed down until he was back to being a mummy's boy :haha:


----------



## lucy_x

Hey, hope everyone.is doing well!

Just thought I'd drop In, we registered Ebony on Wednesday so she is official now. Relations with her siblings are still going strong, I'm amazed at how well my other two have taken to her. They're always wanting cudales and she naps unbelievably well on them! She's a dream, breastfeeding is a walk in the park for me anyway as I thibk my body just knows what it's doing after feeding the previous two for over 22 months each! She has cluster feeding days as expected but she also sleeps incredibly well.

We were discharged baby the midwives Thursday, she's now only 40g under birth weight the little chubba.

Love my Rainbow so much, she is truly everything I dreamed of <3


----------



## floridamomma

Hi ladies! So glad everyone has arrived and doing well. Zuri and are getting along. She's almost 3 months but 3 weeks adjusted age and is a dainty thing.


----------

